# Rose Quartz Brigade June/July 2014 -Cycle Buddies part 4



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in June/July 2014.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , OTD , Outcome 
Candy x , ICSI , 21st May , 31st May , 5th June , 18th June , 
Hilly35 , ICSI , 26th May , 7th June , , 20th June , 
Jam&Cream , ICSI , 19th May , 2nd June , 7th June , 21st June , 
greatexpectations , IVF , 31st May , 13th June , 18th June , 30th June , 
Shania77 , ICSI , , , , 2nd July , 
Jojoba , FET , , , , 3rd July , 
Oreo , ICSI , 11th June , 20th June , 23rd June , 6th July , 
Amy7 , ICSI , 9th June , 20th June , 23rd June , 7th July , 
Calladene , ICSI , 19th June , 1st July , 7th July , 17th July , 
KALM , ICSI , 18th June , 2nd July , 7th July , 18th July , 
Talking frog , ICSI , 19th June , 2nd July , 7th July , 20th July , 
Charlotte022, IVF , , 2nd July , 7th July , 20th July , 
Irma2013 , ICSI , 25th June , 6th July , 9th July , 22nd July , 
k161 , ICSI , , 8th July , 13th July , 22nd July , 
Little Rie , ICSI , 26th June , 8th July , 10th July , 23rd July , 
bumpylady , FET , , , 14th July , 23rd July , 
Marimar , IVF , , , , 23rd July , 
Misswoo , ICSI , 25th June , 9th July , 11th July , 25th July , 
Lynsey_90 , IVF , 25th June , , 14th July , 25th July , 
rachella , IVF , , 10th July , 15th July , 26th July , 
Doris83 , ICSI , 24th June , 11th July , 14th July , 28th July , 
Sunhog , , , , 17th July , 28th July , 
Zee80 , IVF , , 18th July , 21st July , 1st Aug , 

AlexTTC , IVF , , , , , 
Mona , IVF , 29th May , 10th June , , , 
Charlotte022 , IVF , 18th June , 30th June , , , 
angie1 , ICSI , , 25th June , 27th June , , 
Doodlicious , ICSI , 16th June , 1st July , 6th July , , 
nurse_kelly , IVF , , 28th June , , , 
Ktd185 , IVF , , 18th July , , , 

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Little Rie

*Charlotte, *thanks for the TENS suggestion, yes I've tried that but unfortunately it exacerbates another condition that I have 

*Lynsey*, it sounds like you feeling much better & are more uncomfortable. Wow, three inches is a lot. I hope you have good news tomorrow.

*jellebabe*, oooooh, thanks for that. I've tried acupuncture just once but tbh I think you need a course. For some reason, I've never thought of hypnotherapy. I'll look into those, thank you! 

*Bumpy*, I'm glad that you finally heard from the clinic about the quality of your thawbies!

*AFM*, another rubbish nights sleep. Had to get up to walk the dog, it's the only day I do the morning walk so that DH can have a lie in. I quite like our Sunday morning walks, it's so quiet & peaceful and it clears my head. Nothing else to report today, just patiently waiting for the OTD. No real plans off today, but the housework needs doing. DH is pretty good at doing this under my guidance, and a little protest, but we get there in the end!

To those having EC tomorrow, hope you enjoy your drug-free day!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hope everyone is having  a good weekend.  Had a lazy day yesterday so some tidying up to today.  Back to a full week in work this week.


----------



## misswoo

Hi ladies!! Oooh new thread 

Was gonna go bootsale today but weather is horrible! Another day in relaxing then 

*Sharry*, you may have missed my message on the last thread. Please can you add to front page my ET on 11/07/14 & OTD on 25/07/14. Thanks


----------



## Sammy77

What a miserable day... Just feel like staying in my PJ's all day, eating rubbish food (I know I mustn't because of little bean).. 

I hope this is a good sign but everything I eat tastes funny.  We went out for a Chinese last night and this place seriously is my favourite restaurant and I always order the same.  Last night I could barely eat my food as everything just tasted so weird.  Also had a similar experience Friday as well in pizza express where the pizza tasted off.  

Good luck to all the EC's, ET's and OTD's coming up. Xx


----------



## Oreo

*Shania* it's normal I almost cried I love creamed buns from the bakery I had one and it made me feel sick, I was soo upset, the only things I eat is chicken and salmon, I don't even like bread anymore, I just hope all goes back to normal soon, 
I'm going to a comedy night later I hope I enjoy it, I booked it ages ago just in case we got BFN in the hope that we would have something to take our minds off it


----------



## misswoo

Hi Shania & Oreo  

Hope you're both doing well  x


----------



## Sammy77

Oreo, I haven't had a cream cake in ages... That sounds lovely!  It's a shame you've gone off them. Xx

Misswoo,  all good with me so far. Looking forward to the scan on 22nd.  I'm also very nervous about it.  How you getting on in the 2ww? Xx


----------



## misswoo

Shania, i've been ok so far but only 2 days in. I think by the time it gets past implantation I may start to get impatient. Great to hear all is good with you  your test date is 3 days prior to my OTD X


----------



## Sammy77

Misswoo - I've already tested, it's my 7 week scan on 22nd. Xx


----------



## Oreo

*miss woo* the 2ww is not easy, I waited till my OTD to test, it was horrible and then when otd came I got a faint line on both tests that I did, so then I waited till the next morning I brought a clear blue, and tested, if it wasn't for you ladies and your post and the constant visits to the clinic, I Would've been going crazy with the waiting, but now I'm going crazy because I want to tell me sister and my mum but OH wants to wait till after the scan.

*Shania* how many more hpt have you done since you BFP? I've done 1 more on Thursday I just use the digital ones now, the lines are to scary.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Shania, I found when pregnant that dairy have me a funny metallic taste.  Went in second trimester.  I could get away with slimmed milk and scraping of spread but had it after cheese, choc etc.


----------



## misswoo

Sorry Shania I meant scan date. I know you are pregnant  Doh! X


----------



## Sammy77

Oreo - I have not done any HPT's at all as because I have gone through the menopause, I was advised blood tests were the best way for me to confirm pregnancy. Something to do with the hormones. 

I have now had 3 beta's and my levels are doubling nicely so I'm happy with that.  Don't think I will truly relax until my 12wk scan.  My 2ww was ok as I tried to keep busy but the last 2 days were hell. Xx

Misswoo, haha, maybe you have baby brain!! Xx

Talkingfrog.. It's weird isn't it, to me everything I'm eating tastes mushy if that makes sense.  I just made myself some raspberry jam on toast and I am struggling to be honest but have to finish it as I'm hungry! Xx


----------



## misswoo

Shania, I can't even blame baby brain as my embie won't even be at blast stage yet x


----------



## Oreo

*Shania* ok that would make sense, I trying to keep my sanity, 5 he clinc wanted to scan me a 6 wks instead of 7 because of my awful 2ww, but I'm not sure if I should've had a blood test already, to check my hormone levels, it's weird waiting because it's going so slow, my EC and ET days came really quick but everything since my BFP is going soon slow I'm 5wks 2/3days,

*talking frog* with your last pregnancy, was it easy waiting for your 12wk scan?


----------



## Sammy77

Oreo - if it was me I would have a blood test, just for peace of mind.  Mind you, saying that I am such a worrier so other people might not find the blood test necessary.  Xx


----------



## bumpylady

*rie* it's horrible not being able to sleep. I have lots of sleepless nights and this was before starting treatment so I really feel for you. I'm also so miserable if I haven't had much sleep.

*talkingfrog* this is the start of my week off, I've spent yesterday and will be spending today finishing painting the garden fencing & shed. After transfer tomorrow dp is going to have me under a strict don't do much routine.

*misswoo* our otd may be the same, how are you feeling being pupo?

*shania* that's completely normal regarding the taste thing although when it's a favourite food it's not nice.

*Oreo* hope the comedy night is fun, I think I need to get out more and something like that sounds right up my street.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Oreo- waiting for the last week of the six week scan was harder as at five weeks it looked as if i had mc.  Two were put back in and at thw scan there was a healthy heartbeat.    the clinic offered me a nine week scan too so the wait to twelve weeks wasn't too bad.


----------



## misswoo

Bumpy, no different but not expecting to be as it still isn't even at blast stage yet.
My sore belly has finally subsided and the tiny bit of bloating I had has gone. I feel soooo much better today. 

Xx


----------



## bumpylady

Is there anything I am meant to take tomorrow like my medicine bag, all I was told was to wear loose clothing.


----------



## misswoo

Just loose clothing. Also make sure you have a fullish bladder (not too full) Mine was apparently too full. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Misswoo - glad the bloating has gone down and you are feeling better.  
Bumplady - no need to take anything other than if you want something yo read while you rest after. I took my sharps bin back though for clinic to dispose of. Remember not to use anything with a strong scent such as perfume or bodyspray on the day.


----------



## Charlotte022

Can't believe we are on thread 4 already! We gossip way too much!
Has anyone heard a result of the ladies who will have tested by now? I think Amy was due to test & someone else as well
There's been so many BFP's on this tread it's crazy! Candy did say it would be a lucky one!


----------



## k161

Hi ladies, it's been an eventful few days so apologies for not being on and this hit and run post.
Had my ET at lunchtime, 2 on board now. However, we're now broken down about 20 miles from home awaiting breakdown recovery. So much for a stress free day. You've got to laugh!

I'll catch up properly soon.

Sharry - could you please update me ET 13th July, OTD 22nd July. Thank you!


----------



## HopeFaith

Hi ladies,

Some of you may remember me from part 1 of this thread! I was due to start my second ivf cycle but unfortunately I had to delay it as they found 4 cysts on my ovaries. Anyway I've been on the pill to get rid of the cysts (ironic isn't it!?) & will hopefully be ready to start a short protocol around 20th July. I know I should be on the July/Aug thread but you were all so supportive when I was last on here & I do wear my rose quartz bracelet everyday   Hope it's ok to join you?

I haven't been able to read all the posts, wow you ladies can talk!  But I've tried to catch up & wanted to say huge congratulations to all the BFP ladies, especially Candy who I remember so well! Twins, OMG!! So pleased for you hun. And to J&C I'm so very sorry to hear your news   but am sure your FET will be the one   Sorry to anyone else I've missed & good luck to all those in 2ww & having ec/et or those still stimming.

Xxx


----------



## misswoo

Welcome back Hopefaith!! It is so lovely to see you back on here  this is the place for you as you are one of the rose quartz brigade! Not long until you stim then  

K161, congrats on being PUPO! Sorry to hear about breaking down! Not what you needed after transfer 

If anyone who isn't on the ******** group wants to come in to it now then PM me  we have 20 members now  x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Ah *HopeFaith*, how lovely your back  We should be having transfer around the same time then if all goes to plan? Glad to hear your well. Xx


----------



## misswoo

Charlotte, I just checked Amy's signature and no update on OTD and she hasn't been on since 08/07/14. I hope she is ok! 

Is it just me who is aggravated by the gaps in the front page lol? I just want to fill in all the gaps. 

Hope everyone is ok, its quiet on here and ** today! 

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It quiet everywhere today. Not much going on anywhere. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Has anyone had scratch before treatment? I know candy did. She said she was convinced it had something to do with her positive result. Anyone else? X


----------



## HopeFaith

Thanks for the welcome MissWoo & J&C. That's great we'll be around the same time Jam   And MissWoo, your et must be any day now?

I've not had the scratch but if we (  we won't have to) have a third & last ivf then I'm definitely going to have it (along with embryo glue, embryoscope & anything else they offer!) 

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I asked for extra glue, they looked at me like I was daft   we used the embryoscope too. I'd definitely recommend it. X


----------



## misswoo

Hopefaith, I had a 2 day transfer on Friday. My OTD is 25th x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Afternoon all,  didn't expect it to be page four already.

K161 - congratulations on being PUPO.  Hope breakdown wasn't too stressful (or expensive) and you didn't have to wait too long for breakdown.  

Hello again hopefaith  - hope all goes well with this cycle for you.  It would be nice if you were timed similar to J&C.

J&C - would have loved to see the look on their faces when you asked for extra glue  

How are others doing with the tww.  Have not found it too bad up to now, but think the second week getting nearer to test date will be harder.  At least it is a sunday so no having to go to work.  Didn't have to wait until otd last time - clinic were taking bloods for ohss and so although a bit early did preg test too.  Did a clearblue on OTD just to see it and two lines appeared straight away.  I think that will make it harder to wait this time.  One minute I feel it has worked and the next I don't.


----------



## Candy x

Hi girlies , wow another thread , you lot are chatty ones  

Jam - have you had the scratch done yet ? When's your frostie coming out? What does the embryoscope do? x

Hi hopefaith , how you doing ? What stage are you at now? x

Talkingfrog - will you be testing early? How many days past transfer are you? Did you have 3 day or Blast ? x

K161 - what a nightmare ! Hope your well on your way home now ? Atleast you have two beauties put back , best of luck to you   x

Bumpylady - no more painting for you lady ... Good Luck with your transfer tomorrow , maybe you'll have a good nights sleep tomorrow knowing your embies are were they belong   x

Charlotte - I'm wondering what Amy's results where ? Not heard anything anywhere ? x

Oreo - have you made an appointment at your doctors to have a blood test ? I had mine done at my docs straight away x

Shania - glad your beta results are looking good , here's to the long wait to our 12 weeks scans   X

Hi everyone else , hope your all well x

I've had a lovely day at my mum and dads , managed to eat all my Sunday dinner too which is an achievement for me lately! feeling ok , nothing to report really"
Looks like weather is going to be hot hot hot this week x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I had the scratch done in Thursday. Should be starting meds middle of next week, that's if AF is on time. The embryoscope is the same as the incubator they put the eggs in apart from it's got a camera in that films them 24 hours a day. This way they don't take them out to check them and if you've got a few that are at the same stage they can see which got there the best way. We got a video of our which shows them from being injected with the sperm until they came out. It's amazing to watch. 
Glad to hear your doing well. Xx


----------



## Candy x

Wow jam not long to wait now then   hope you'll be updating on your progress on here , really routing for you to get your well deserved BFP  
It's just amazing what they can do nowadays , I'd be watching that video all the time   x


----------



## Charlotte022

Candy it doesn't look like she's been on in a while so I really hope that she's ok, how are you doing? How do you feel about having twins? How did you feel in your 2ww?
Talking frog I feel the same I have so many arrangements for the next few weeks which will be so hard if it's a BFN as a lot involve young children
J&C how did you find the scratch?
Miss woo I too want to fill in the gaps 
Hope & Faith welcome back 
K161 hope you are home resting now


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy - glad you are ok and bump is growing.  I had two blasts put back in. Hopefully the nauswa will pass after 12 week mark.  When is your scan.  One 4ab the other 4ac.  Last time one was already hatching but neither were this time.  Hoping not to test early.  If I do it won't be until Friday or Saturday (test day is Sunday) so I don't have to go to work.


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies, just popping on to wish *bumpylady* and *doris* good luck for transfers tomorrow! X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, it's superb. I've not watched it since my bfn, too sad. Hopefully that'll all change soon. X
*Charlotte*, the scratch itself was fine. I could feel her doing it but it didn't hurt. Her getting in there was another matter. 4 attempts in total. She did 3 then sent me away for a couple of hours. They said it was the hardest they've ever done. Apparently I've a tilted uterus and the entrance to my womb is like a u bend so they had to hold it in place with 2 forceps  it was awful. They said if they knew it would be like that they would of took me to theatre so I could have gas and air. They were adamant they wanted to do it though. They said the results with it are really good. I bled for a couple of days but it's fine now. So everything crossed that does the job. X


----------



## Candy x

Charlotte , yea hope she is ok. I'm good thanks still have days where I just can't believe I'm actually pregnant , i also worry a lot about miscarriage as I've heard so many ladies on here who's had one recently   just have to try and stay positive , can't wait until my next scan , should be just over 2 weeks , I see my midwife on Wednesday so she will book in my scan. And about twins I really don't think it's sank in yet   excited but nervous as one twin was a lot smaller than the other so hoping there both ok at my next scan. In my 2ww I had cramps all the way through ,the main giveaway that I was pregnant was pins and needles in my hands and arms in the night , used to wake me up, apparently called carpal tunnel you get in in early pregnancy but it's a very rare symptom   x

TalkingFrog - None of my blasts were hatching , you've got two good ones there , I   There settling in nicely , I see my midwife on Wednesday and she will be booking my next scan in , when I spoke to her on the phone she said it will be at 10 weeks so not too long to wait fortunately   x

Jam - my scratch hurt like hell , worth it though and hopefully yours will be too x


----------



## Clareandalan

Hi, just wondering if it's ok to join your group please? I'm on second round of ICSI (frozen cycle this time after BFN in Nov13) started buserelin on 19th June and transfer is planned for 28th July if blood/scan results are ok on 24th....feeling anxious


----------



## KALM

Hi All,

I hope you have all had a good weekend!

*Candy* - have you actually got a noticeable bump yet (well maybe just one you can tell)? sorry to hear about the nausea.. I think I read somewhere that eating bananas can help with morning sickness? might be worth a try. When you had your blood test at the doctors after OTD how quickly did you get results?

*TalkingFrog* I think I'm a bit like you.. yesterday I was just convinced I was pregnant, but I don't feel as confident in it today. I guess it is bound to be all ups and downs until OTD. So far I haven't had any urges to plan to test early though.. although that may change as the week goes on!

*Jam&Cream* fingers crossed your scratch helps! I didn't have it as it would have cost more and as we are self funding then just the standard charges were enough to consider! My clinic said that it had only been subjected to a small number of trials and whilst results were encouraging that further study was needed.

Hi *HopeFaith*! I think I joined the board after you had left it, but nice to have you back! You definately have to be on our board if you are an original Rose Quartz girl and have the bracelet to prove it  I wear mine most days too.. just got a second one so I can vary the look! Really hope your cysts are being banished!

*K161* congrats on being PUPO! Sorry to hear about the breakdown.. never fun. At least you weren't on your own in the car, that would have made it worse. Hope you got some good relaxing in once you got home.

*Miss Woo* I didn't know it was possible to have too full a bladder for ET! Glad to hear the bloating is gone.. isn't it such a good feeling when you start to feel a bit more normal again!

*BumpyLady* wishing you a wonderful day tomorrow for your ET! It's so exciting that more and more of us are PUPO! You don't really need to take anything - my ET was over in about 20 mins max... and I didn't have to wait long in the waiting room first either.

*Oreo* - so are you having your first scan later this week then, if your clinic wants you to do a 6 week one! Not long then! Have you checked on the main ff page where you can put in your EC date and it gives you your predicted due date and also so much information on what is going on with the embryo/foetus each week. I had a look yesterday and I was just so excited by it all! If you or Candy have come across any good pregnancy books then I'd love to hear recommendations.. as soon as i get my BFP (going for the PMA here!), I am sure I'm going to be all over what books or pregnancy apps to get! Hope your comedy night tonight was good!

*Shania77* sorry to hear food has been tasting mushy! I love my food, so any problems with food as and when I'm pregnant will be horrible! but of course all worth it 

*LittleRie* hope you do find something to help you sleep! Sounds like hypnotherapy would be worth a try. If that doesn't work my suggestion is you could try seeing a Kinesiologist. They might also find something that would help your back pain that was ok during pregnancy. My parents have a good friend who is a kinesiologist and it's amazing how it works and how it can help with things. Hope your walking the dog this morning was just a gentle shortish one?

*Clareandalan* of course you can join us  As you can see we are a chatty bunch. Fingers crossed for you that the blood/scan results are find on the 24th.

Ok well I don't think I can go back through the last few pages of thread 3 to see if there was anything there to reply to in personals, the sofa is calling me!

AFM not really too much to report. Had to go to dentist on Friday morning as I chipped a bit of a tooth off the other day, so he sorted that out. Quite a quiet weekend. OH has started work on the decorating of the living room.. he spent about 4 hours yesterday sanding lumps and bumps off the walls, and today he has been fillering holes and sugar soaping walls etc.. I did a few little bits to help, but not too much. Frustrating not being able to do as much as I normally would and feel bad that he's having to do most of it on his own. But hey ho.. I went food shopping (but then OH carried the bags in), and did a little pottering in the garden. We had a BBQ today which was nice. Am hoping to go to my 2ww acupuncture tomorrow late afternoon if she can fit me in... I only find out tomorrow morning. Tuesday I have a back massage after work. Oh my mum made me laugh yesterday.. she knows what we are going through but I had told her that I wouldn't tell her what my OTD is, because if it is not the news we want then I might need some time just to deal with it before I tell her. Anyway, yesterday I was on the phone and she was only envisioning that I might not tell her until September or something! Doh. Had a nice skype chat with my little sister today too (she's only 24) - she is in Melbourne just now as she has been away travelling and working since last October. She is coming back start of December. She has been absolutely desperate to be an aunty for years now, so I'm hoping I have some good news for her.. although I probably wouldn't tell her until after first scan. Anyway she was asking what we have been up to lately, and I'm thinking to myself hmm... well there's been quite a lot going on!... but then I didn't want to say anything about all that to her, so just had to say not a lot!


----------



## Little Rie

Evening ladies,

I have tears streaming down my face from laughter at having read the stories on this thread... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11617.0

Boy, I needed a giggle, and thought you might like it too! 
How have I not seen this before?!

Unfortunately I don't have any funny stories to add to it!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little rie  - just looked at the link and it says stress of traffic means thread is unavailable.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kalm*, we've self funded everything too. After more than £20k in 16 months I thought what's another £200? X
What a ridiculous amount of money  that's 4 holidays to the Maldives. X


----------



## Little Rie

That's odd, I can load it..... 
Find it in ....

Infertility fertility support -- general -- relationship support -- drug induced stories

*Bumpylady*, we weren't told to take anything for the ET, I just wore loose, comfy clothes, took my book (didn't get a chance to read!) & the sharps bin to be disposed. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow 

*Clareandalan*, welcome to the thread! Good luck for the 24th, I hope it all goes smoothly for you 

*HopeFaith*, welcome back! Hope your tx goes to plan 

*k161*, glad to hear of your PUPO news! Not so good about the stress & delay of the breakdown. Hope you didn't gave to wait too long to get home & rest.

*KALM*, sounds like you have a nice few days planned. I think I need to plan those kind of things by way of a distraction! Lol, your poor Mum! I always said to hubby, siblings, in-laws & friends that if we ever get pg that they'd only know when we turned up on the doorstep with baby in tow! (Fairly easily done as life away from most of them!) I dread the constant questions & potential fussing, but now I think it won't be so easy to disguise!

*Shania77*, that's a shame about your taste! But like you say, hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## Candy x

Jam - 20k blimey! x

Kalm -You get your blood tests results the next day , then you go back 48hours later to have another blood test and again you should get results the next day so pretty quick x


----------



## hilly35

LittleRie, oh god thanks so much for the link to the drug induced stories. I have not laughed so much in ages, real belly laughs and I am only on page 2. The woman who was reading the paper during ec!     

If you can ladies have a read for a pick me up if you need one! 

Bumpy lady good luck for tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else doing well and those in 2ww aren't going too mad! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpylady

Thank you for all the good luck messages. I've kept busy all day with paintng so haven't had much time to think about it. Now I've sat down and relaxed I'm so nervous and anxious when I feel I should be excited. 
I feel embarrassed that I've got the crinone gel leaking out and they ate going to be down there with there contraptions.
I hope there isn't too many people in the room & because I'm feeling anxious I'm dreading what dream I'm going to have tonight.


----------



## KALM

Little Rie that link is genius!! So funny  thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I'm not bothered about the money. I've got a feeling it will all be worth it one day. X
*Bumpy*, best of luck. X There was just my consultant and the Sonographer at mine, oh and dp  x

Had anyone used Evorel patches? I'm sure they told me to start using them on day 1. I can't find the instructions they gave me and dp's at work. I've text her, hopefully she'll reply before I wake up. I'm sure AF is on it's way.


----------



## misswoo

Bumpy, when I had mine the consultant said he would need to clean up the excess crinone before doing the transfer. They're used to it! Good luck for tomorrow  

Littlerie, i have been in stitches reading that thread although got bored after 8 pages lol

KALM, i was told too full can make it even harder for them. They sent me to empty a bit but was told it was too full still.

Clareandalan, welcome to the group  

Candy, awwww little bump  have you got names decided yet?

Just a question about crinone... Does everyone check the tube to see if its all gone in? Sometimes i see some hasn't and I can't get it out so I just leave it but paranoid I am not getting enough. The tubes aren't very user friendly really.

My partner just asked when am I testing! Our embie isn't even at blast stage yet. Think he will be the impatient one at this rate!!

Xxx


----------



## Little Rie

I literally had tears running down my face at some of them, oh, the embarrassment of some of them! 

I must share on the 2ww....

Bumpy, please try to not be too worried about tomorrow. For me, this was the best day of our whole process. I too worried about the gel (although Crinone, which is in the morning), but figured if they didn't want me to use it that day they would have advised me. EVERYONE having ET is using a gel of some kind, so I imagine they are used to seeing 'leakage'. I loved the ET, we watched the whole process on the ultrasound, they were very chatty & friendly throughout, they even offered to display on a screen our chosen embie. I felt rather emotional & excited watching this amazing procedure unfold in front, and for, me. I loved it. 

Misswoo, I am too using the Crinone, and I have read on FF somewhere, or maybe the info leaflet, what a little left in the tube is normal, and that you'll still get the prescribed dose. I don't know if you are, but once you've 'squirted' it in, keep the end squashed down so not to cause a vacuum as you remove the tube. I was also told to 'clear myself' of old residue but not told how often, I find I have to do it daily otherwise it clumps up and drops out, which I find minging! Not had leakage issues otherwise. 

Lol, bless your OH! He sounds as excited & impatient as my DH!


----------



## misswoo

Littlerie, I've not had leakage. I tend to sit still for 30 mins after doing it. I get residue which resembles pieces of clumped toilet paper. Doesn't bother me and I stopped trying to get it out and just let it come out on its own.

Xx


----------



## Julydeadline

Hello, 6 pages into a new thread already!??

OK - Bumpy & Lyndsey & Doris lots of luck for tomorrow! 

Miss Woo - hope you're feeling better today, Clare & Alan welcome, you'll find out loads on this board! 

Has anyone else had side effects of the bloody torpedoes?!! (am doing the back version - urghghghg but at least there's no mess and don't have to lie down to wait for anything...TMI ...)  Really nervous about tomorrow & dreading the full bladder thing - who said they peed on the lady as they wouldn't let them go! (really made me laugh/cringe/hoping that's not me in the morning!)   

off for an early night xx


----------



## misswoo

Quite a few of you for transfer tomorrow!! Good luck to julydeadline, doris, lynsey & bumpy! 

Julydeadline, i believe it was doris that peed over the lady lol.

Xxx


----------



## Julydeadline

LOL! honestly can't believe the conversations we have - that's IVF for you


----------



## misswoo

I do enjoy our convos 

My boobs are seriously sore! I take it that the progesterone is the cause? X


----------



## bumpylady

*littlerie* that thread is hilarious, I needed that laugh and I think I'm going to read the rest of it in the morning.

My dp filmed me after my anesthetic for ec, I've only watched it once and can't bare to watch it again. I was like a little child talking a load of rubbish.


----------



## Little Rie

*Misswoo*, yes that's exactly what it looks like, I couldn't work it out! Interestingly, I was told to use it in the morning & move about for 30mins after as it aids absorption. I haven't gad leakage as such just clumps lol. My boobs are sore too, I was thinking it's the progesterone too. Sorry, but I'm glad it's not just me!

*Julydeadline*, good luck for tomorrow, hopefully you won't pee on anyone. I emptied a little before I was calked in, was still uncomfortably full, but they liked the level of fullness anyway, fickle lot! 

Bumpy, Lynsey & Doris, good luck for tomorrow. I'll look forward to your updated in the evening


----------



## misswoo

Little Rie, I was so freaked out when I started to see it so googled it lol. I have been told to do mine at night and to do it at bedtime when I'm still. Amazing how different our messages are from the clinics!

Just remembered Lynsey isn't definite for transfer tomorrow because of the OHSS! 

Hope your scan goes well and that you do get to fresh transfer Lynsey !

X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little rie - thanks for the alternative link  - will have a look now.

Candy - I used to get some nausea and found toast,  scone or potato helped.  I suppose they are all quite absorbing. 

Good luck to all with EC, ET or scans tomorrow.


----------



## irma2013

dears,
sorry for going all quiet, work didn't let up the rest of the week and i've taken most of the weekend to try and relax..
*lynsey*, eek, that sounds really scary, well done for getting in touch with your docs and getting scanned! i thought you were on mild IVF, so you weren't even on very high stim doses, non? really hope you're OK, OHSS is nothing to be messed around with..  is it all under control now? hope you get to do your ET tomorrow..
*july deadline,* good luck for ET. hope you've figured out the SET vs DET question.. though your doc's will have good advice.. i'd have gone for SET on the first attempt...
*k161, marimar*, well done for being pupo, and *marimar* don't worry about some being slow, they must have thought they had a chance if they transferred them.. fingers crossed. we're on a similar OTD, i'll be thinking of you!
*miss woo,* well done for making it to pupo, your OTD is around mine, fingers crossed!
*miss woo, little rie,* my clinic always advise to follow pregnancy guidelines during PUPO (no caffeine, no alcohol, no cigarettes, no liver, nothing which could have listeria or toxoplasmosis.. etc.. see NHS website)
*sun hog*, great that they've set a date, good luck this week!

*jelliebabe*, sorry to hear about the cyst, babe, that's a real bummer  . but maybe a natural cycle is not the worst idea - it should give you the best egg (the one you're body selected for success) and it's how they used to do IVF before they came up with all this stimulation stuff... but you have to decide what's best for you overall. don't feel pressured to do this cycle, one more month won't make a massive difference now..

*doris*, well done for making it through EC, and great results!
thanks for the re-assuring words, *great exp, sun hog, doris, k161 and little rie*.
*little rie, *thanks so much for asking. yes, my clinician is lovely, we discussed the SET vs DET thing and she convinced me. i could have forced a SET, but my AMH has dropped massively in the last few months, so i really feel i'm running out of time, so i consented.. ET day was stressful for work reasons - the ET itself was lovely, i really like my clinic team. looks like we're on the same timing.

AFM, I'm pondering OTD now.. I'm actually out of the country on a work trip on my OTD, so will do a HPT 2 days later instead. as that's actually the day of the big meeting that i'm going to, and i'm dreading it, i'll probably do the HPT, then put it away quickly and only look at it when i come back home. really couldn't deal with a BFN on the morning of a day where i have to be a top performer at work in front of clients.. will be sooo hard not to look at it though.. might actually just wait till 24th.. but that means one more injection the night of the 23rd, just in case.. *sigh*...


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Sorry for radio silence - had my transfer on Saturday and then immediately had a friend come who's staying for a few days! Good distraction, especially when I was sad because of my disappointing transfer (2 x slow embies, 1 compacted morula and 1 at the just-past-3-day level... At 5 days!)... But have read a few encouraging stories on the tinternet, so trying to give my embies a chance. Thanks for the reassuring words, ladies!

July, Doris, Lynsey and Bumpy lady: GOOD LUCK for transfer! Thinking of you today!

MissWoo: so how does the Rose Quartz ** page work? Can any of my ** friends see I'm on it? Just trying to be a bit secretive, as I'd rather just tell people if and when I'm actually pregnant!

HopeFaith: Hi and welcome back! This is such a good thread.

We're people talking about the pessaries? I changed tack and started putting them in the back door (doctor said it was fine, and it said it was fine on the box!), and I get no waxy chunks (sorry if TMI!), which I remembered all too well from last time around!


----------



## Lynsey_90

Irma I'm doing standard ivf at the moment as its nhs funded but mild is an option I am definitely keen on if we have to give this another go which is why I was quizzing you the other day! I'm especially keen now after developing OHSS! I was not in a high risk group so the whole thing came as a bit of a shock really but thankfully I am feeling a lot better thanku. I knew I had to contact the clinic on Friday as my stomach had literally ballooned about 3 or 4 inches overnight and was in agony walking about! It sounds like you have a bit of a dilemna with our OTD it never seems to get easier this ivf malarkey whatever stage you're at!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Julydeadline , bumpy and doris lots of luck for your ET's today I hope all goes well and you will all soon be part of the PUPO gang!

Little rie thanks for that link was reading some if them out to DH last night! Hope you had a better nights sleep last night and aren't too uncomfortable?

Misswoo thanks! I am hoping we are ok for fresh transfer too. I am much better but I guess it will be up to the Dr's now to decide whether that's enough or not! I have sore boobs too so think it must be the progesterone. I'm on the lovely pessaries though rather than the gel! They both sound like they have some delightful features ha ha!!

Jam&Cream glad to hear you will be up and running again so soon and fingers crossed the scratch will help you too I've heard lots of good things about it. Might be something we consider if we have to go for frozen round instead of fresh now. Lots of luck with the patches.

Candy/Hilly hi both glad you're both getting on ok!

Clareandian welcome and lots of luck with your cycle.

Marimar glad you're getting on ok and that having your friend stay was a welcome distraction. The ******** group is private so posts won't come up on other people's news feeds etc. I have double checked with hubby and he can't see anything coming up about it on his! I'm also doing the pessaries via the back door as this was what my clinic advised and have to say so far they're not too bad although I have been getting some muscle aches but not sure if that's a side effect of that or the OHSS! Too many variables at the moment!!

AFM pretty nervous about this afternoon and what the outcome will be. We have to go for a scan at 2pm which is to assess whether we are ok to go ahead with fresh transfer today or whether we will need to freeze instead. I'm nervous about our embies too as we haven't had an update since Thursday which feels a lifetime ago already! I also have a retroverted uterus and have heard that can make transfer a bit trickier...so in summary I'm worried!!! I definitely need a wack with the positivity stick today!! On a plus note I am feeling much better and much less bloated today again. Think I may even be able to fit back into my usual clothes which feels good!!

Lots of luck to everyone with everything today!!xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Irma HPT's are only readable for 20 minutes after that it might not have a true result, you could pee in a bottle & then just dip the hpt in it later that day?
Lynsey good luck I hope you can go ahead & transfer & that the OHSS is buggering off
July, Bumpy & Dorris good luck for your transfers x


----------



## MariMar

*KTd*: don't panic! Just wait until they figure out what the best route is... 20mm is about ready to go (I think the best size to collect is 18+, and they'll collect ones that are a bit smaller but that isn't optimal)... Just remember that it only takes one embryo, so as long as you've got something there's a fighting chance! Thinking of you, and hope you don't get too stressed waiting for the call.


----------



## Julydeadline

is PUPO!!!


----------



## Sammy77

Woohoo Julydesdline, everything crossed for you. 

Hi everyone else, hello to the newbies, will have a good read to catch up on you all. Xx


----------



## bumpylady

Is now PUPO with 2 blastocysts. I was shocked at how many people were in the room, I had a doctor, the embryologist, 2 nurses and another lady who I don't know what she was meant to be doing.
My bladder was very full so when the nurse was pressing down on my stomach I had a vision of peeing myself, luckily I didn't.


----------



## Sammy77

Well done bumplady xx


----------



## bumpylady

Thank you *shania*.

Congratulations *july*


----------



## Julydeadline

Well Done Bumpy!!! Can't believe how far we've come! Am very excited - just two weeks to go... (no idea how i'll last that long!!)


----------



## Doris83

Hey ladies, sorry I've not been on since Friday so I'm not going to try personals, hope everyone is ok?

Afm I had 2 8 cell embies transferred today so I'm officially PUPO!! OTD is the 28rh, while we're on holiday as I predicted!!

Sharry can you update me on the front page - ET 14/7 & OTD 28/7


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , 

Congratulations on all you PUPO ladies - really well done to you all , there's a lot of you at the same stage which is nice - you can drive each other mad with your 2ww symptoms  

Anyway just popping in to say we decided to pay for a private scan today as I was worried about my small twin and I'm pleased to report both babies are doing great. I can relax a little now and enjoy being pregnant , only 2 weeks to wait until my next scan  xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi everyone! I am now in the PUPO club too!! They were happy to go ahead as fluid and ovary swelling had gone down. I am still scared about OHSS coming back though but just got to rest, drink lots and stay positive.

Unfortunately it doesn't look as though any of our other embies are suitable for freezing - they are checking on 3 tomorrow but it doesn't sound too hopeful. I am a bit disappointed after having 18 eggs but I asked our embryologist lots of questions today and it turns out that only 11 of my 18 eggs were actually mature which we weren't told last week. So it sounds as though my ovaries went into hyperdrive and just started to make lots of little ones! On the plus side it actually means our fertilisation rate was higher though I guess! We only find out by letter if any can be frozen which I find a bit strange! Did anyone else have this or was it a phone call?!

Doris, bumpy and July big congrats to my PUPO buddies! My OTD is 25th.

Ktd185 sorry to hear about your scan. A lot can change quickly so I definitely don't think all is lost. I think it is just so tricky for them to determine response sometimes. Wishing you lots of luck.

Candy congrats on your scan! That's so lovely to hear the little one is coming on well now too! So glad you can relax a bit more now.

Hi everyone else! Time for me to have a rest now I think!!Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, that's great news. How special for you both.  Xx


----------



## sunhog

Hi wow loads of pupo ladies congrats to you all, I'll (hopefully) be joining you in 3 sleeps 😊 Lynsey glad everything worked out well xxx

Candy how lovely they both sound like they are doing great well worth the private scan to put your mine at ease x

Ktd it's true that things can change it collection it's often the case that they find more follies than they saw at the scan x

Hi to the newbies and those in the TWW and waiting for scans x


----------



## irma2013

well done for making pupo, *bumpy, doris, lynsey and july*! what a busy day we've had!
good luck, *ktd185*, remember, it only takes one..
*charlotte*: thanks, i think you're right for early HPTs, but I'll be testing quite late (4 days past my AF due date), which should give me a reasonably dark line if it's positive, and i've never seen those lines fade much (i have hung on to old positive tests for days in the past.. bit sad, i know  ). but don't you worry, i've got 20 of those sticks here, so i'll retest if need be 
right, i guess we're supposed to take the 2ww talk into the 2ww forum... see you over there? will check back here regularly to see how you all get on..


----------



## bumpylady

*sharry* can you update my otd to 23rd July.

Sorry for no personals, after last nights bad dream, not much sleep and the excitement of today I need an early night. My eyeballs are almost hanging out of their sockets.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Ktd -   for good news on your follies

Candy - glad everything went ok with your scan. 

Congrats to all those that are now PUPO

AFM - still not feeling anything in the way of symptoms either way. I new by tomorrow last time as hospital took bloods.  Didn't feel anything other than bloated so can't compare. 
Booked my preview slot for the next sale for Wednesday evening and found myself looking at the maternity clothes. I think to order would be counting my chickens.  Still have some things from last time though.  Might be worth a look for all those that have already had your BFP especially you Candy as I assume your bump will show sooner as there are twins.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Sharry was going to ask you to add my OTD but can see you were already one step ahead!   Thank [email protected]!Xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks everyone  

Looks like a lot of you will be testing around the same time   Looking forward to that  

Who is next to test ? Is it Calladene? I'm not on the ******** so I don't no x


----------



## Sammy77

Girls, I'm so worried... I'm bleeding red blood. And quite a lot.  I'm not in pain though trying to book a scan xx


----------



## hilly35

Shania, saw you on the other thread but just wanted to send a big  , they always say if its bad news its usually cramps followed by bleeding - you havent got this so it may just be an irritation of your cervix or something straightforward. Am staying so positive for you and willing good news your way xxxx


----------



## Sammy77

Hey ladies..

Well I had my scan and everything is ok, even got to see a heartbeat which they are amazed with at 6 weeks! 

Everything is looking as it should, even got a little scan photo.  I feel like I have aged 20 years. 

Thanks for the concern, you are all so lovely! Xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi shania so glad everything is ok. How lovely you got to see the heartbeat too! My friend had some bleeding in first few weeks of pregnancy and it just turned out to be cervical erosion which is entirely harmless to the baby. She is now nearly 30 weeks!!Xx


----------



## Julydeadline

Thank God Shania!! Am so pleased for you! 

KTD - please don't worry - this time 12 days ago I had a scan that showed 5 foliies 8-12 mm (mixed) and 6 follies 20 MM and over - I did have a little freak out, they left it the weekend and they scanned again and i was ready for the weds collection.  Yesterday I had one blasto (one of the larger ones) and one smaller one popped back in. The embryologist was literally waiting until the last min to  choose which ones. I know everyone is different but they know what they're doing xx

Lynsey - fantastic news!! Well Done xx

No little Rie - didn't manage to wee on the consultant! (sorry Dorris) although I had to really concentrate not to!

Doris, Bumpy and MissWoo - hope you're all good today - has anyone had any twinges?  tried to go shopping today but had to come home as a bit done in! 

lots of love & luck to all - here's to the 2WW...


----------



## sunhog

Oh shania what a shock that must have been, would be so scary   So glad everything worked out ok, you can breathe now xxx

Hi everyone x


----------



## Lynsey_90

SELL01 - it's normal for them to want to get your lining nice and thin I think it usually has to be about 4mm or less. Your lining will build up again once you starts stimms. I was down regging for 3 weeks and 2 days all together and my lining was fine again by transfer. I know it's frustrating all the waiting but I'm sure you will get there soon and the next bits go really quickly.

I wasnt told about any follies but a couple of other ladies on this thread were so I don't think that's too unusual either. Good luck with your next scan X


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Another gorgeous day today  

So pleased your scare turned out to be nothing Shania.  

Great news about your second twinny catching up Candy  

Seems that a lot of you are PUPO, congrats!   for lots of BFPs over the coming weeks.

AFM just got 2 more days on the pill & then as soon as period arrives I have to go to clinic for a scan & if cysts have gone then start stimming on day 2 of AF. So it could all start moving very quickly! Does anyone know how long after last pill my period should come? I'm worried it'll fall over the weekend! It's been so long since I've been on the pill I've forgotten, I guess 2, 3 or 4 days?

Xxx


----------



## misswoo

Hi all, haven't been on since Sunday I think. Hope everyone is ok 

Sell01, my lining got down to 2.9mm then after 12 days of stims it was at 14mm! I had 33 follies at the baseline. It is normal and they will be very small and inactive at mo.

Shania, glad the bleeding wasn't AF! Must've been scary for you though.

KTD, i had a follie that was ahead at 19mm but the rest were around 5-10mm mark. In 2 days most caught up.

July, no twinges for me but it would be a hatching blast today so tomorrow is when implantation would start.

Candy, Calladene and KALM are next ON 18th! Glad you managed to have your scan and that everything is ok 

Sunhog, when will you be PUPO?

Hope I haven't missed anyone, can't go back far enough!!

AFM, bit fed up yesterday to find out we have no frosties  other than that nothing happening with me. Just waiting...

Xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Shania so glad that you are ok
Candy glad that your scan went well
AFM I'm so tired! Long day at work & a longer one again tomorrow! OH bought me a gorgeous bunch of sunflowers & is cooking me my favourite pasta dish from scratch (he's a chef so he makes Italian food fresh from scratch every day) X


----------



## bumpylady

Hi everyone, I've been really tired today so I've had a few naps.
I'm only 1 day I to transfer and it's already driving me crazy not knowing what is going on inside. I wish there was some way I could see.
I rang the clinic today and they were able to re freeze one.
Had to go reatail park and it took me 5 minutes to park, for some reason I couldn't get the car in a straight line. Then when leaving someone flashed to let me out, well I kept putting the gear in reverse and couldn't figure out why I was going backwards instead of forwards


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone. Hope your all good. 
Quick question. Probably too much information but never mind. I'm presuming I have spotting? Only there really when I wipe, no need for towels/tampons. I never ever have this, normally it's just full AF straight away. Is this normal, will I get AF as usual? Maybe it's because of the ivf? Last months, the bfn one was all normal. I'm all of a flap now. I hope this isn't it and it turns up properly soon. Can you make it come sooner? 
Sorry for the many what are probably silly questions. Xx

*Charlotte*, Italian food everyday and Ice cream  if you ever get fed up of him we'll have him. I could have the pasta and dp the ice cream, she'd happily live on it. X


----------



## Sammy77

Oh god it's just been such an awful day.  

Sorry for lack of personals, now at home in my pj's.

I really thought it was game over! Feel so relieved all is ok now.  It's bizarre, I now have nothing apart from the odd bit of brown watery blood.  I'm wondering if it's something to do with the niggles I've been feeling on one side.  

I am also measuring 6 weeks exactly so a bit relived about that. DH was beating himself up because he thought it was down to the injection catastrophe last night.  The nurse assured it that that wouldn't cause the bleed.

God ladies, we surely are a bunch of very brave people to put ourself through this stress. Xx


----------



## KALM

Shania, so sorry to hear about your scare and so glad all is fine and you got to see first scan of your little one!! My mum was telling me today that when she was 11 weeks pregnant with my brother (I was 3), she had a lot of bleeding (but no pain) and the doctor told her she had to rest and couldn't even look after me. My dad was away with work so she had to call a friend to help out. But all was well, she just had to rest a couple days.

Charlotte, please can you send you OH over here to cook for me? My other half is downstairs playing computer game and will probably wander up soon to ask me what is for dinner! He does cook (well in the loosest sense if the word!) at least once a week but only if I give him directions and he's happiest if it is jacket potatoes and beans!! What is in your favourite past dish?

BumpyLady, glad to hear one could re-freeze. Your parking story made me chuckle! 

Actually thinking about food has made me hungrier!! I'd best go sort something out!! Will do more personals later!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Shania - great news about your scan
Bumpylady - you nearly lived up to your name if you kept reversing by mistake

AFM - finding the tww hard going this time - want to know what is going on, but don 't want to test early incase BFN.  DH is finding it hard going - trying to do his assignment to hand in next week and his head is all over the place.


----------



## bumpylady

Lol talkingfrog, luckily there wasn't a car parked behind me. I've never had that problem before with driving, even practising I didn't do anything that bad. 
I did laugh and the guy who let me out was laughing too. Think I'll stay home tomorrow or if I go out I'll walk.


----------



## Sammy77

Hey ladies,

I just thought this might be of interest. It's definitely an interesting read...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2692055/Can-taking-simple-hormone-prevent-heartache-miscarriage.html

S xx

/links


----------



## Jelliebabe

Lol bumpy!  Baby brain already!

OMG. Shania!  In so glad you've had the scan and your little man is all okay    brilliant news.  I've heard that sometimes with ivf the lining is so thick since of it just chimes away, so maybe it was that.  Just take out easy fuer a few days x 

Jam - sometimes the next period is a bit odd.  Mine was as you all know!  Apparently high strength doses of vit c can bring it on.  Didn't work for me just made me spot a little.

Talking frog!  How much of the 2ww  have you left?

Kalm how are you getting on?  Not going too potty yet?

How everyone else is okay


----------



## Charlotte022

KALM I think it's past his cooking time lol but call in for pasta we have tons of the stuff! He's a great guy apart from his emotional distance, he loves me but he doesn't do affection very often he's one of those "strong silent types" my mother warned me about! He's amazing apart from that though & even does most of the cleaning I work 6 days a week so it's a great help. He's 6ft 9 & as he's so tall & good looking he gets all the women chasing him he loves the banter but he never does more than that but I still get insecure sometimes! 

Jam hahaha It's lovely we had a cheesey pasta bake, he makes so many flavours of ice cream, tutti fruity & Ferraro Rocher are my favourites obviously not together! He doesn't bring any home very often


----------



## Sammy77

Charlotte - you really need to pimp you DH out! Even for the cooking alone, sounds amazing. Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Shania I'm possessive he's mine! I wish he would marry me but he doesn't do marriage or think more than a day ahead... Well maybe as far as the weekend, he doesn't drink & goes out with his friends about once every 2 months & is brilliant at DIY & fixing things no idea what he's doing with me but he's like me best friend too so I guess I'm lucky, not sure how much IVF he can take I think that could be the only thing that could break us x


----------



## bumpylady

*ktd* when the doctor rings you explain that you are not happy that you are given different information.
Have the upped your medication dose? If not is it something they have suggested?


----------



## Calladene

Hello ladies thought id check in!!!
My test date is in 2 days !!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx
Think positive be positive xxxx


----------



## Zee80

Hello ladies

Just a quickie update - EC booked for Friday. Only got 5 follicles :/ 

Can't wait to be PUPO!


----------



## hilly35

Calladene, great news - keeping everything crossed for you xxxxx 

Zee good luck with EC


----------



## hollywood130

Hello ladies, just peeping in to see how you are all getting on, have been AWOL for the last few days! Lots going on…

Congrats on being PUPO July, Lynsey, Doris & bumbylady!

Congrats Candy, that is great news, best of luck to you!

Glad all is ok Shania… xx


----------



## Candy x

Hi Ladies , just popping in to say hi had my midwife appointment this morning everything went ok, will update you on it tomorrow , not feeling myself today , just feel down to be honest. sounds pathetic as I should be on top of the world, I am but I'm just having one of those days , doesn't help that I'm shattered and a few other things that's going off which I tell you about tomorrow , just want to be on my own today.
Hope you all ok xxxxx

Fingers crossed for you Calladene , have you had any symptoms? x


----------



## Sammy77

Candy - hope you feel better soon. Xx


----------



## bumpylady

*candy* hope you feel better soon. Can't wait for your update tomorrow.

*Hollywood* thanks for the congrats, first time I've felt relaxed in months.

*zee* good luck with egg collection, it's all about quality not quantity.

*calladene* fingers crossed for your BFP.

*shania* how are you doing?

*ktd* any news yet? Is it today the doctor is ringing?

*Charlotte*  positivity stick is out. I guess the hormones are not making things any easier for you. Fingers crossed that once you get your BFP you can relax and stop worrying that dp will leave.

*jellie* *talkingfrog* I have to drive later, I'm in a village so can't walk to the nearest town. Hope I don't reverse I to anything or still forget how to drive completely lol.

*Kalm* how are you doing?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all,

Bumplady - you made me smile with that post. Hope you got there and home safely.
Candy - hope you feel better soon
Zee - good luck for trigger tonight and Ec on friday
KTd - Hope you managed to sort things out with the consultant
Calladene - not long now.


----------



## KALM

*Zee* and *KTD* good luck both for EC on Friday!

*Candy* sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down.. happens to all of us at times. Sending  and hope you feel happier again tomorrow!

*Rachella* Welcome! There are lots of posts around FF about people who didn't have the best quality emby put back and they get a BFP. So try to be hopeful.. I think our mood can have more influence than we know.. you've got to send positive vibes to your body so it knows it has to fight to take good hold of those embryos and make then grow! Fingers crossed for you!

*Bumpy Lady* - you back now? Car all in one piece? 

AFM, Only 2 more sleeps until OTD. It wasn't the best night and day for me.. lots of stomach sort of cramping/uncomfortableness, and I was up not once, not twice, but 5 times in the night to go to the loo! That never happens to me! Was excited yesterday though to buy a pregnancy testing kit for the first time in my life  Thought I should have a back up in case there are any any problems with the clinic one. Sorry if TMI, but for the clinic one I have to go in the little collection tub thing and then wait until it gets to room temperature (?!) and then put some drops onto the test strip thing. So how long does one have to wait for it to get to room temperature exactly?!? Perhaps now I know why all the testing ladies are up and checking so early in the morning! (I am not a morning person!!).

Hope all you other 2WW ladies are doing okay!


----------



## bumpylady

Car is back in one piece. Had to drop my son off to his prom, put my bank card & money in my pocket as I wasn't going to take my purse. As we got in the car I checked my purse. No bank card or money!
Sent ds inside to look for it as I thought it would be on the coffee table. He couldn't find them so I went back in to look, 5 mins later I check my pocket.  
I'm losing the plot, I never do stuff like this. I'm not dreading going back to work next week. I can't afford to make mistakes there


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bumplady  - oh dear - blame it on the hormones.  Glad the car is back in one piece though 

Rachella  - On both our cycles we dropped from 11 or 10 fertilised to 8 at day three and only two decent ones by day 5.  I think it is normal for the numbers to drop so don't be too worried.  There are also a number of reasons why they out two back in, for me they also took into account my age as  I am 40.


----------



## Calladene

Today is a happy day


Bfp!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy77

Congrats Calladene xx


----------



## hilly35

Huge congrats Calladene xxxxxxx


----------



## sunhog

Yay calladene congratulations you must be on cloud none enjoy every moment       Xxx

Candy hope you're feeling better today everyone has ups and downs don't beat yourself up over it your hormones will be all over the place and you have just come out of a very stressful time it'll take a while to come through   X

Welcome Rachella, congrats on being pupo, I know it's easier said than done but please try to be positive you need to give them embryos the best possible chance, we have a positivity stick on this thread I'm sorry to whack a Newby but   Wishing you all the best your still in the game xxx 

Kalm only one more sleep   x

Bumpylady I've been laughing at your antics more DS haha, I'm all over the place too, I forgot my pessary on Tuesday and my boss have to give me a lift home to go and do it! The next day I for my progynova! Remembered about 8 hours later hope I haven't done any damage. I've put reminders on my phone now for each time I need to take medication including my vits. X

Zee ktd good luck fingers crossed for you both hope you get lots of juicy eggies tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else hope your keeping well, hopefully all being well I'll be pupo later! So excited can't wait to be reunited with my emby just hope it survives the thaw   Best whack myself with that stick   X


----------



## k161

Congratulations Calladene! So happy for you. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations calladene    
Sunhog you have just reminded me I haven't done my pessary either - will do it when I get in later this morning.  I even counted to see how many I had.
Ktd good luck for ec. They should ask what time you triggered and adjust if needed.


----------



## bumpylady

*calladene* massive  On your .

*ktd* good luck for egg collection. Are you having the sedation or anesthetic?

*sunhog* dp also has mushy brain syndrome, he there my whole box of crinone in the wheelie bin. Came home and asked him where the box on my bedside table was. He said he threw it in the bin because it felt light.
I shouted at him, I think along the lines of "what do you think I'm shoving up there, lead"
I made him go and get the box out of the bin.


----------



## sunhog

Haha hilarious bumpy I'd love to be a fly on the wall in your house at the moment   x


----------



## Candy x

Congratulations Calladene


----------



## Lynsey_90

*Calladene* - woo hoo!!!! I bet you are on cloud 9 right now so happy for you!!   

*Sunhog* - lots of luck with your transfer today! hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing your PUPO news!

*Bumplady* - sounds like something my DH would do! I've kept all my pessaries safely locked away just in case ha ha!

*ktd185* - lots of luck with your EC today. I really hope you get a surprise and find there's one or two more there than they think but even if they only get the one it might be all you need!

*Candy* - hope you're feeling a bit better today. I'm sure it's still a bit of a rollercoaster even when you're BFP and like others have said hormones won't be helping much either I bet! Thanks again for your advice the other day. I managed to get the rest of the week off - just doing a bit of work from home today but that's so much easier than being in the office! Keeping my fluids up and feeling much better than I was. It is a bit of a funny one this OHSS though as as much as you definitely don't want it back you know if you do get it after transfer chances are you are pregnant cos of the HCG! Head is all over the place!!

*Rachella* - sorry you had a bad time at transfer ours was quite stressful too - for different reasons - but I know it's a horrible feeling when you just want everything to go smoothly. I'm sure it doesn't mean you have no chance of a BFP either - lots of people will have had BFP's in similar situations. Some people have perfect blasts transferred and get BFN's so try to stay positive if you can.

Hi everyone else sorry to anyone I've missed!

AFM just settling into the 2ww now. I don't feel quite a stressed as I thought I would but i think that's cos my OTD is still a week and a bit away! Plus anything feels less stressful than how ill I was after EC! I have been getting a few cramps last night and this morning but I know it's silly to over analyse everything! Doing abit of work from home today so hoping that will take my mind off things and it's my birthday tomorrow so lots of nice things planne to keep me busy! Plus the sun is shining here for a change so can't complain!!

xxx


----------



## bumpylady

*sunhog* it's becoming a daily habit and I'm dreading what it will be later. Wasn't so bad when it was just me making boo boo's but the whole household is at now.


----------



## SELL01

Huge congrats Calladene xxx


----------



## sunhog

Ladies I'm now pupo! Yay so happy right now, otd is 28th 

Sharry can you update me please? 

Xxxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Yay congrats sunhog great news!!


----------



## Charlotte022

Calladene congrats on your BFP
Sunhog I hope the 2WW goes smoothly for you
Bumpylady thank you he's not one for talking but I know the whole situation has him "stressed" x


----------



## k161

Congratulations on being PUPO Sunhog!


----------



## HopeFaith

Just a quick one as about to go out for an anniversary meal with hubby but couldn't read & run...

Huge congratulations Calladene 😄 So pleased for you.

Rachella I had exactly the same experience as you so know how you feel but try to stay positive as there's always a chance.

Hi to everyone else & I'll post properly tomorrow.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunhog*, fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## IvyStar

Hello everyone, 

I hope you're ok with a newbie with all this and today have had my first menopur injection. So this is my very first ivf cycle and all a bit daunting but trying to take it all in my stride.

We have been trying to conceive for 3 years and last year I found out I have stage 4 endo and today I got told I have a hydrosalpinx in one of my tubes!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*NN*, good luck, hopefully this will be your time. X


----------



## IvyStar

Thank you Jam&cream. I will read up on everyone later today. Hope you're doing well. 
Calladene congratulations fantastic news! X


----------



## KALM

Humongous congrats Callendene!!!    I made it through my day ok but oh my word do I feel nervous now!! I'm determined to hold out and only test in the morning, but argh...... Part of me wants to test now, part of me doesn't want to test for days just to live in hope for longer.... 

NN, welcome! Did you also try the July/august thread...just thought you might find some people a bit closer to your stage there. But you are more than welcome here too, we are a chatty bunch as you can see!

sunhog, congrats on being PUPO!!  

Rachella, did you feel nice and calm after the acupuncture? I have really enjoyed mine. So nice you aresigned off work during the wait!

BumpyLady, your story made me chuckle


----------



## bumpylady

*kalm* good luck for tomorrow.

Just had a lovely message from a member saying my last diary entry made her laugh.
I guess it's the light humour that's make it all a bit easier.
I'm off to walk the dogs but dreading as it was after last nights walk I had some pink discharge


----------



## sunhog

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, for those of you at guys hospital there's a little stall just outside, they sell rose quartz bracelets, I got one just before I went in for transfer and hung onto it for dear life, I've got it on now, I'm now a proper member of the rose quartz gang 😃 

Bumpy you have kept me entertained also over the last few days as well, hope your walk goes ok, what type of dog have you got, you might if said before and I've forgotten 🐩 x


NN welcome   what's hydrosalpinx not sure I've heard of that before? Sorry to hear about your endo hope it's not too painful, good look with you cycle xx

Charlotte I know what you mean trying to get OH talking is like trying to get blood out of a stone, a few drinks usually loosen him up though (only slightly haha) x

Hopefaith hope you have a lovely meal happy anniversary xx

Rachella how are you feeling? Glad I made you laugh   x Lynsey the weather is glorious in London but I've stayed out of the sun in case it does any damage which is really hard for me hence the name sunhog haha, hope your tww continues to be ok xxx

Talking frog glad I could be of assistance re the pessary   x

Kalm good luck for tomorrow I'll be on bright and early to see how you've got on, I hope it's good news    How are you feeling about it? Xxx

Jam when do you start again? Hope everything works out xxx

Ktd good luck to you too for tomorrow, I'll looking out for your update too xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Doodlicious

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok. Sorry I haven't been on for a few days.

Sunhog, congrats on being PUPO  

Calladene, amazing news! I'm so happy for you. 

KALM good luck for testing tomorrow  

NN this is my first cycle too, it's amazing how quickly the injections become second nature. Hope you get on ok, when is your first scan?

Rachella sorry you had a rubbish experience, stay positive for those embies  

Ktd hope you got on ok at EC.

AFM, it is my OTD on Saturday but I am not holding out much hope. I started spotting last Friday, which turned into a full bleed by Tuesday. I am resting as much as I can as instructed by my clinic, and the bleeding has now stopped, but tbh it was pretty much a normal AF. I will test anyway but it will be a flippin miracle if it's positive.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Fingers crossed for *Kalm*, and anyone else testing? Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Doodlicious I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and you have been able to rest. I still have my fingers crossed for you for Sat Xx


----------



## KALM

After a complete roller coaster if emotions this morning I'm thrilled to report I got a BFP!!  

I was a complete wreck, started crying even when we were waiting the 3 minutes for the lines to show. I was so nervous and all the emotions if the last few weeks came out I think. After 3 mins we looked and thought it was a BFN so then there were even more tears. It was the worst feeling ever, so now my heart especially goes out to those who got BFN's. But then we looked again in better light and it did look as though there was a second very faint line, but we were not sure if it could be trusted as the instructions said after more than 3 mins the results were not reliable!  So then we got a clear blue out and tried that. I was still sobbing away and OH had to do the looking, but according to that it's a BFP!!! I was then crying and shaking even more, and to be frank I think I still feel in shock.


----------



## IvyStar

KALM - huge congratulations to you! All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy. I've also joiner the July/aug thread as you reccommended. X


Doodilicious- my first scan is on Tuesday.  Dh gave me my first injections this morning and he did very well. I'm on 225ml of menopur is that a high or low dose? Is it true that drinking lots of water helps with ohss? X

Sundog - how does it feel being PUPO? Does the  ET hurt? I had a mock and it was painful. But I'm happy to go through whatever to get  us a BFP! Xx

Hope everyone has a good day and lots of luck xx


----------



## k161

Congratulations Kalm! I'm over the moon for you.


----------



## sunhog

Kalm yaaaaaay!!!! 😄 Congratulations to you both, enjoy every moment, xxx

Doods sorry to hear you have had what seems like AF   I've got my fingers crossed for you tomorrow,  Bits worked for you Hun xxxx

NN it's surreal I keep remembering and them a big smile appears on my face, I'm so happy to have gotten this far, it's been a bumpy road, it didn't hurt at all was just like a smear but I know everyone is different xx

I'm just on the train on the way home from London now OH wants to go camping I'm not so sure though, hopefully I can talk him out of it,   x


----------



## HopeFaith

Huge congrats Kalm, am absolutely thrilled for you!   So many bfps, this thread is very lucky.

Hope everyone else is ok.

I'm going for some retail therapy. Just waiting for af now & getting excited that we may finally be starting next week  

Xxx


----------



## Candy x

Morning girls , finally got round to updating and doing some personals - even though I haven't been posting I can assure you I've been reading all your updates  

First of all another   wow Congratulations to KALM , I was exactly the same when I tested , I just broke down ... I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months x

Jam - I can remember you mentioning your period a while back? Have you started any Meds yet? I no a lot of ladies period was strange or late after they had the endometrial scratch so I'm sure that would of been why yours was different x

Lynsey - if my advice helped you I'm more than happy   I'm feeling much better thanks , my bloating actually got worse about 3 days after transfer and I started to feel a little crappy so I'm thinking maybe that was the OHSS flaring up a little due to my embies implanting ? Who's knows  hope this 2ww isn't driving you too mad , I no it did me   x

Bumplady - I live in a small village too , nothing but one shop that sells the basics and a pub  it was my nephews prom last week, I went to take some photos of him they grow up so quick   can't someone else walk the dogs? Sounds like your body telling you to rest x

TalkingFrog -  2 days to go , will you be testing tomorrow ?   good luck Hun   x

Charlotte -  2 days to go for you too , testing early? best of luck Hunni   x

Sunhog - YaY to being PUPO   and to the 2ww of madness   look after yourself .... Plenty of fluids and rest x

Ktd185 - Good luck with EC today I hope there's some big follicles hiding in there for you   x

Calladene - did you get any sure signs you where pregnant then? Share with us   x

Hopefaith - it was my Wedding Anniversary yesterday   been married 4 years we also went out for a meal last night , hope you enjoyed and enjoy your shopping trip x

NN - welcome and good luck with your cycle x

Doodlicious - good luck with testing tomorrow   Many women bleed / spot during early pregnancy so don't give up just yet Hun the main thing is the bleeding as stopped x

Hilly - how are you? Have you made a midwife appointment yet? x 

Hi to everyone else , hope your all well xxx

So AFM yesterday was a nice day went out for a lovely meal as it was our 4th Wedding Anniversary , I enjoy eating out as I can't eat much in the house I never fancy anything! 
So I went to see midwife Wednesday which was nice , hubby came with me he was so excited, we was there an hour and a half lots to take in , one main issue is the Down syndrome testing at 12 weeks , apparently it's much harder to test when your having twins due to not knowing which twin would have it unless you have further tests done which can cause miscarriage   hopefully I will not even need to have a further test, but to be honest I would have it anyway even if the first test was at high risk of having a downs baby,there's no way I'm risking miscarriage!simple! ( the first test it totally harmless) 
Anyway got my scan dates I have an early scan next week 24th July 
Then my 12 weeks scan is 13th August so I don't have to wait to long to see my babies again   also waiting for an appointment with a constant at my local hospital , I have to have these regular with having twins. Funnily enough the consultant I will be seeing is the same guy who referred me to ivf 4 years ago   I wonder if he'll remember me lol  

Anyway here's my rant section   so it's my hubby's 40th birthday tomorrow and I've been constantly worrying about what to do .. I've finally sorted something now where just going out for the day tomorrow and going for a nice meal etc and then next Saturday I'm doing a party at my mums house , well it was my mum and dads idea as they knew I was getting stressed over it all , I just wanted to do something special . My mum and dad live 30 mins drive away so we will have to sleep over for the night , my hubby's mum and dad live 2 mins walk away down the street and they wouldn't do a party at there house!!!! Apparently it would be too much for them and don't want the cat to escape   don't even get me started! 
Another little moan ...... Sorry   so my hubby's mum and dad booked two holidays this year at beginning of the year , one was 11 nights in Venice which they've been on and was exactly when I was stimming ,,, which really bloody annoyed me because we have to look after there house and there 4 cats and it's not a easy job! 3 cats go out and one stays in the house which you have to walk on a lead twice a day it's just constant I had to go down there 4 times a day from 8am in the morning to 9pm at night as there cats do as they please there spoilt!  Hubby came with me on the night time one. But all the rest I had to do on my own , itsjust literally drained me especially as I was stimming aswell...  I was so annoyed they'd done this especially ad they knew we was going through ivf!
Anyway there second hoilday is in about 4 weeks time , there going to crete for 2 weeks , and they just assumed I would look after all there cats again for the whole 2 weeks ,,,, do they realise I can't touch cat litter ? Anyway me and hubby went to see them last weekend and hubby just came out with it... Laura (me) is not looking after the cats you've got to get someone else in or put them in a cattery! It's too much for her he said and that the babies are his priority not looking after there cats ( I'd not said a thing to hubby so I was shocked that he just come out with it) .... Well this didn't go down well they barely spoke to us the rest of the time we were there , and his mum rang me Wednesday or Tuesday having a go saying she can't see what he problem is , why can't I just look after the cats ,,, we will have to cancel the holiday ?!, I didn't really say much to be honest it's really got me down as I no I will end up doing it... Am I being selfish ? I mean I'm absolutely drained all the time I have 3 dogs 2 cats ( hubby's sorts them ) and 10 hens to look after why doesn't she understand it's too much for me right now ? I can barely cope doing what I do now never mind looking after all her house and cats aswell , I just hope you ladies don think I'm over reacting? I'd love your honest opinion on this ?
It's really dragged me down worrying about my hubby's birthday , worrying about how I'm going to cope looking after his mums cats etc and the downs testing too .... It all just got on top of me!!!! Not to mention my poor dad had a fall at work so he was rushed to hospital and Monday ... Thankfully he's ok though. 

Wow that's a serious essay in willl not be offended if you don't read it lol  

Well off to get dressed now ... Yep I'm still in my pjs   xxx


----------



## hilly35

Candy, wow you have a whole HEAP of stuff on your plate. personally I think your MIL and FIL are taking the michael! Are you telling me there is nobody else in the whole of the UK they can get in to look after their cats - rubbish! they just don't want to go to the effort. I am sure your local vets would know of someone who would be prepared to come in daily. 

You only have a window to put your self first and this is it. You absolutely MUST look after yourself and the babies, you have already been through enough worrying about size of the twins that you really don't need any extra stress. It annoys me so much that people simply don't realise all the pain and effort it has taken to get this far and the total insensitivity of them. 

Listen to your hubby, let him have the rows with his parents - they are his parents after all. Don't back down and don't take more on board than you can handle. 

As regards the downs, i didn't realise it was more difficult to test on twins. You already have your plan as to what you are going to do so i would put that in the brain and lock the door - not a worry you need to take on right this minute. 

All in all, put yourself first and dont mind the rest of them. Its a very special time for you and your hubby and you need to be able to enjoy it xxxxxxxxxxxx   

Ps Waiting on midwife appt, but have booked in for a private scan 2 weeks tomorrow when I will be 10 weeks hopefully. Again another 2WW!!!!! Hey my wedding anniversary today - 5 years!! 

Hi everyone else - I read all the time! KALM huge congrats on your BFP this morning you must be so excited and in shock.


----------



## bumpylady

*candy* dp usually walks the dogs but I wanted some fresh air.

Sorry for no more personals, not feeling good at all today. 
Woke up just before 7 and my stomach was hurting, worse than AF pains. Got to the bathroom and starting to go hot and sweating, I came over feeling sick and then went dizzy. I sat down in the toilet and it continued, I'm not sure if I passed out for a couple of seconds or not. 
Managed to get back to bed but couldn't get back to sleep. Went toilet again and done a number 2 (sorry for the tmi) it was huge. It hurt and I was crying, an hour later and I now have the runs. 
Feeling pretty fed up, exhausted and all I want to do is sleep. I have been tired since transfer but as the days goes past it's getting worse.
I'm still feeling a bit sick and have no appetite. 
I know I should try and remain positive but I have this gut feeling that something isn't right.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kalm - great news    

Candy -good to hear dh could ho to your midwife appointment with you.  We had the first downs test which came back as low risk.  We decided that if it was high risk we would just prepare ourselves for a downs baby in case.  Wouldn't have terminated anyway so what was the point intaking the second test.  
Regarding tests I would print off something regarding the risks of handling cat litter and ask if she wants her grandchildren exposed to that.  I am sure they can find someone else to look after them.

afm - test day sunday but started bleeding this morning.  Clinic said rest and test on Sunday.  They will call back if I need to increase pessaries.  May test tomorrow just on chance and test again Sunday but looks like a bfn.


----------



## Zee80

Congratulations Kalm and Calladene! Such wonderful news.

Just had my EC - out of the 6 follie's only 3 eggs collected. Feeling very defeated about that.


----------



## Calladene

Candy ....

I kept feeling dizzy and I was walking to work and was wretching!
Your so good at personals xxxx

Congrats Kalm cxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Zee I know it is disappointing but not every follicle contains an egg. Only takes one.


----------



## Clareandalan

Nice to read some positive stories on here, congratulations ladies xx just what I needed to help me refocus....feeling utterly fed up on day 30 of buserelin :-( this is our second try but first time with a frozen embryo and I'm really starting to panic about the morning of transfer....what if it doesn't survive the thaw? And then the dreaded 2ww.  I can't concentrate on anything else.....any positive outcomes with frosties??


----------



## Candy x

Hilly - thanks for your advice my hubby as got to confront them at some point because I honestly think they think we're not serious and will look after them in the end! I'm just upset they just assumed we were doing it! And your right for the first time in my life I'm putting me and my babes first !! So stuff it  
Not too long untill your scan ,at 10 weeks you should see a lot more maybe even some movement fingers crossed x
 whatever your doing enjoy   x

Bumpylady - dizzy spells , passing out , going hot , constipation and runs is all good signs to me Hun , try and stay positive   I no it's easy for me to say but honestly your doing yourself no favours by worrying like this   x

TalkingFrog - May have to resort printing some info for MIL even though I no she knows this info already! I will not be having the second test regardless of what the first one comes back as so you and hilly are right I'm going to forget about it for now.
Hope your bleeding has slowed down ? Definitely rest up x

Zee - as the old saying goes it only takes 1 so I   Out of those 3 collected the 1 will be amongst then , will keep everything crossed for you x

Ktd185 - well done Hunny , I hope your Eggie stays strong for you   x

Calladene - that was me wretching   well really pleased for you , hope you don't have to wait to long for your first scan   x

xxx


----------



## hilly35

Zee - I only had 3 fertilised...................good luck hunni x


----------



## Candy x

Yes Zee , Hilly's story is amazing and she got her dream in the end , it does happen so stay positive for you embies x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Zee*, 3 is still good. Hopefully the ones there. X
*Ktd*, congratulations. Fingers crossed. X
*Candy*, so glad that hubby said something. You can't be expected to do all that, it's outrageous that they'd even think it 

I've finally got going  AF turned up properly today, 4 days it messed around for I thought it wasn't bothering, it's never been like this before. Nurse said its usual after a failed cycle though. So I've got my patches on and scan is booked for 2 weeks time, hopefully it's all good and transfer will be the week after  x

Hope everyone else is good. Xx


----------



## Sammy77

Hi girls, 

Have really lost track today.. My concentration levels are zero.  Will definitely have a good read up .. 

Zee - please remain positive..out of he 5 eggs for us, one didn't do anything, one wasn't mature enough and one didn't survive the needle.  We only had 1 good one as one was slowing down.  I'm now 6 and a half weeks pregnant.  It really des only take one.  Such a cliche but it's true. X

Hilly - happy anniversary.  It's our 9th anniversary on 23rd, but haven't booked anything as got scan on 22nd.  Will only go out if we've something to celebrate from the scan 

Candy - that was a well derserved rant!  

KALM a hooray on the BFP..  

Bumpylady - I would definitely try and keep your chin up, things looking positive to me.  

Talking frog - please rest up,  honestly, bleeding doesn't always mean the worst case scenario.  

Jam - hooray you are now ready to rock and roll. Glad AF has made an appearance for you. 

Ktd - congrats on the collection, hope it's a winner for you x 

After me complaining yesterday that I went really feeling much, I felt so peculiar this morning.  Just like I was completely zapped of energy.  I was queuing at the bank earlier and I swear I could have literally sat on the floor whilst waiting.  I work for DH and he wanted me to drive to staples to get some office fans, and it put me in a foul mood as all I wanted to do was sit down with a nice cold drink.  I'm alright now, it was just a morning thing.  

Sorry to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Charlotte022

I have a few pages of catching up to do....
KALM congrats on your 
I tested early today & I got a  I'm still in shock! Sharry please can you update me on the front page! 
I will do personals when I get a mo as I have my step brothers 21st birthday lunch tomorrow after work & I really need to sort out what I'm going to wear! X


----------



## Sammy77

Amazing Charlotte, woohoo xx


----------



## Zee80

I know I don't update that often but you are all so lovely.

*shania*, *jam&cream*, *candy* *hilly* and *talkingfrog* you all have made me feel a lot better and of course you are right, it only takes one an I should be more grateful. Fingers crossed that some fertilisation takes place.

Thank you again, you did make a difference xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Charlotte great news


----------



## k161

Wonderful news Charlotte, huge congratulations!


----------



## Candy x

Can't believe another   Charlotte big   So so so pleased for you 
     

Zee - glad your feeling a little more positive but I honestly totally understand you having doubts , just try and stay positive     x

Shania - I think I would of had a go at hubby to ... How dare he make you go to the shops...us  BFP ladies need our rest   x

Jam - so excited for you , so in 3 weeks you could be having transfer   that's so exciting sending you lots and lots of luck     x

Just put pessaries up   watching all the soaps now , soup for tea - feeling a little sicky xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, thank you. I can't wait. Fingers crossed this is the one  
You can't beat soup for tea. That's what we had, couldn't be bothered cooking after a 12 mile walk. I'm ready for my bed now. X


----------



## Charlotte022

Thanks for the congrats ladies x


----------



## Candy x

I will keep everything crossed for you jam   
Tomatoe soups the best   x


----------



## Doodlicious

Congratulations Charlotte. Such a lot of good news


----------



## sunhog

Charlotte congratulations!!! Whowoo a very lucky thread long may it continue,


----------



## Charlotte022

Thank you it's not sunk in properly yet! X


----------



## Candy x

It not do Charlotte I still don't believe I'm pregnant ... Sounds ridiculous but it's true x


----------



## hilly35

Me too! I think someone is going to tap me on the shoulder all the time and say would you cop on, your not pregnant at all!


----------



## Zee80

DVT stockings - how long did you wear yours for post EC. It's soooo hot and I'm dying to take them off.

Also Pesseries up the front or the back - I have feeling most do back but erm how? Squat?? Sorry.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Zee*, didn't have any stockings so can't help you there sorry. Pessaries always at the front for me, I couldn't bring myself to use the back  x


----------



## Zee80

Lol Jam&cream - that's a relief so at least I have one in the front bum crew haha


----------



## Sammy77

Front door for me too, I did the back once when I had ET and it was vile.. Xx


----------



## Zee80

Teehee Shania this is good news  was worries everyone was going to come back and say bend over love!

Did you by any chance wear the DVT stockings?


----------



## Sammy77

I didn't get the joy of those as I never had EC, a lovely donor gave me some of her eggies.  I don't envy you though having to wear them, this heat is something else.  We've now got thunder and lightning so hopefully it will cool down a bit. Xx


----------



## KALM

Charlotte, yay!!!    Enjoy your step brothers party tomorrow.

Zee, I never heard of anyone having the DVT stockings for EC... Certainly I didn't. I have been using the pessaries the back way.. They said to do that before EC, and after that I could change if I wanted  ..... I thought it would be awful but once I tried it was ok and when I tried it the front way but it just felt wrong. I just pop one in after I've been to the loo... So yes I guess kinda while squatting!!  Only a few left now, my clinic have me stop after OTD rather than carrying on for weeks.

There are more personals I wanted to reply to but I'm shattered. In Birmingham for OH's dad's 75th birthday celebrations tomorrow.  I need an early night and will do more personals tomorrow.


----------



## Zee80

Thanks *KALM*, think I will whip them off now.

Enjoy the party tomorrow x


----------



## Zee80

Thanks Ktd185.

Got the call from the clinic - 2 out of 3 fertilised. I have a ET booked for Monday. Was hoping for a Day 5 transfer but because of few eggs they think its better to go Day 3. Can't wait to be PupO!


----------



## bumpylady

Morning everyone.

*zee* good luck for transfer on Monday. You will feel on cloud 9 being PUPO.

*Charlotte* massive congratulations on you 

*Kalm* hope you have a lovely time tomorrow.

*shania* we've had a thunderstorm here too, I love it. I sit at the back door watching it for ages.

Sorry for no more personals, will do more when I'm not on my phone.

I'm now 5dp x2 5dt's.
I'm feeling ok today, no sickness, no dizziness, no funny tummy or twinges and the all day headache has gone. Although I'm glad I'm feeling better I'm also nervous too, at least with the twinges and stuff I knew something was going on in there.
I do have swollen and sore boobs today and my nipples are the size of bath plugs but I'm aware that could be the progesterone. 
I also have some energy back now which is the biggest relief, since Monday I have slept lots. I think the most I had was 3 naps in one day.


----------



## sunhog

Zee brilliant news great fertilisation rate, good luck for Monday it's a great experience xxx

I never got DVT stockings either, I put my pessaries in the front passage as well even on transfer day, they just give a little clean if there is any residue left behind.


----------



## Zee80

Thanks Sunhog - what's happening with you?


----------



## Zee80

Ktd185 - really sorry to hear that. Please take care of yourself x


----------



## sunhog

Ktd so sorry Hun, you must be devostated, take care of yourself     Xxx

Zee not much really just getting though the tww, out tonight to the pictures to see planet if the apes, trying to keep myself busy, xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Zee good luck for transfer monday  
ktd sending  hugs 
KALM and doodlicious sending  
All those with a BFP


----------



## Doodlicious

Zee no stockings here either! And I used the front door, I was on utrogestan and didn't have any problems with it.

Ktd so sorry. Hope you're ok xxx

AFM I got a BFN as expected. I'm ok, I think it would be worse if it was unexpected. Will ring for a review appointment next week and get our next cycle booked! At least we were given three funded cycles so we have a bit to play with.


----------



## Candy x

Ktd185 - I'm so sorry Hun   

Doodlicious - so sorry to hear your news   atleast you can look ahead to your 2 other free cycles so you are in a good position , never the less still heartbreaking , I wish you all the luck when you start your next cycle xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Aww ktd and Doodlicious, I'm so sorry to read you news xx


----------



## BeckyA

Hi *ktd*, sorry to hear your news. The exact same thing happened to me, I only got 2 eggs at EC, one was immature, the other didn't fertilise. I know exactly how you feel. If you want to chat, feel free to PM me. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Ktd/ Doodilicious sorry to hear your news x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Ktd*, so sorry. Xx
*Doidilicious*, massive hugs to you. Xx


----------



## k161

I'm sorry to hear your news KTD and Doodilicious. Sending ((hugs)) to you both.


----------



## misswoo

Hi all, sorry I've not been on here for a few days! 

Great news to Charlotte, Calladene and KALM on your BFP's.

Sorry to hear your little eggie didn't make it KTD 

Sorry to hear about your BFN Doodi 

Zee, good luck for ET on Monday!

Good luck for the people who are next to test!

Welcome to the newbies, think it was Rachella and NN.

Hello to all of the other Rose Quartz Brigade ladies  hope you are all well! 

AFM, waiting was driving me nuts so I tested today at 9dp2dt and was BFN. I know it was too early though so testing again weds. My OTD is Friday! 

Xxx


----------



## sunhog

Talking frog hope everything goes well today I'm not sure of you have tested again and I've missed it? If not I hope it's a positive   Good luck xxx


----------



## KALM

*Zee80* only a day to go until you are PUPO! Hope ET is a special day for you.

*BumpyLady*, fatigue is a common in early pregnancy so that alone could be a sign. The boobs could be the progesterone, but could also be a sign! Lots of the twitchiness is just our ovaries recovering from all the stimulation so be glad that this is gone. I put on ** that I was amazed at how long it takes our ovaries to get back to normal (nurse at clinic said until end of first trimester). I'd like to get back to some exercise soon (gentle), but am worried that I may not be able to do as much as in a normal pregnancy due to this....

*Doodilicious*, am glad to hear you have more funded cycles. Hope you, KTD and TalkingFrog are doing as well as possible today. Here's some more  In case you need them!

*Jam&cream* so pleased to hear you are back on the journey!! Fingers crossed for this time!

*Shania*, sorry to hear you've been so tired, but from everything I read that is really normal! Try to rest up and maybe take a quick power nap at lunch if you can?

*Sunhog* did you end up camping this weekend? We are going to Suffolk for long weekend next weekend with friends, they are camping, which I normally enjoy, but it just didn't think I'd feel up to it, especially as I'm getting up 2-3 times in night now to go to the loo, so OH and I are in a nice B&B instead!

*Candy* congrats on your wedding anniversary! I hope your hubby's 40th went well too? I really can't believe your in laws, it made me quite mad!! So glad your DH set them straight! Surely they have neighbours who can feed the cats... Or have they never heard of a cattery! Sounds like you've made their lives too simple in the past for their holidaying, and I'm very surprised they don't get you need to rest now, and especially not to be around cat litter! Has your husbands mum just forgotten what she felt like when she was pregnant and that's probably nothing compared to having twins!! BTW, on my berkshire board I spotted a lady who had quads!! Two identical sets of twins!! Can you imagine?!?

*Hilly* congrats on your wedding anniversary!!!

Thoughts to all those on 2ww, sending 

AFM, after the trauma of testing it is slowly sinking in! Been glad to get a lot of sleep this weekend, I needed it (still sat in bed in PJ's now!). At OH's parents we never eat as much fruit and veg as at home, so that isn't helping I'm sure.We hadn't told OH's parents about our journey as we didn't want them to worry and because of OH's medical issues (he has MS.. Not that you'd guess if you saw him), but yesterday OH told his Dad, and his Dad was so made up... Said it was the best birthday present ever!!  OH is their only kid. Haven't told his mum yet as she would really worry, he plans to tell her after our first scan when things are along a bit and his dad will pretend he never knew. I feel a bit bad about that but at the end of the day it's his parents and his call. My parents are thrilled to bits (my mum has wanted to be a grandma for ages.. And my brother and sister are currently single so I've been her main hope!). Will tell my brother and sister only after first scan. Yesterday was nice for OH's dad's 75th, but being out with people drinking for 7 hours whilst you are sober does get a bit boring! We had a nice lunch and then were in a pub by the canal side. Although I did feel smug when we got back in the evening as OH and his Dad were a bit worse for wear, and it was nice to feel fine!!

Hi to all I didn't do personals for!


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi All

Well I'm a newbie and officially in my 2ww!! And found myself reading this board for comfort!! We have just completed a natural FET and OTD is Sat 26 and so nervous!!!I am using progesterone suppositories 2x a day but just feel like Af is on her way a little about my history!!!

We are unexplained and had our first fresh IVf in feb rich resulted in a false negative only to end up in a and e 2 weeks later having an early miscarriage!!!

We had 2 5 day blasts and put back one this time!! I just wished I could sleep for 11 days and wake up with a result!!!

Congrats everyone on their BFP and I'm sorry for those that haven't yet got theirs but hopefully we will soon x x

Nikki


----------



## misswoo

Welcome Nikki! You only have 6 days left until OTD! You have done well 

Rachella, glad you are having a better experience on this thread. We are a chatty, friendly bunch  must've been hard for you last time without the support you needed. 

KALM, glad it is sinking in now  congrats!!

Xxx


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi Rachella

This will be the longest 6 days out lives hey well this time they are ensuring it's a blood test following last try at this my consultant calls me the anomaly better than some things I have been called is this a fresh cycle for you?

Hi Miss Woo I see your a day before us fingers crossed we get our bfps!!!! Have to say though that this time round I am more relaxed not sure if it's down to the hypnotherapy I have been having and whether or not its the placebo effect but I'm definitely more mentally prepared!!! I pinned all my hopes and dreams on last time and had been scraping myself off the floor up until May!!! Problem is I like to control what happens in my life and that has been the hardest ever not being able to but I'm improving

Best of luck ladies keep me informed x x


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , hope your all having a lazy Sunday  

Misswoo - glad you realised you tested way to early you naughty girl   definitely hold out until Wednesday x

Talkingfrog - hope all so well Hun? x

KALM - omg quads , I think I would pass out of they told me that at my first scan  
It's lovely to tell the parents isn't it, my mum and dad and OH mum and dad knew about ivf so kinda had to tell them results   I know what you mean about everyone drinking - it was my mums 60th a few weeks back and obviously I was the only sober one at the party and it was very boring but  the next day when everyone was rough as a dog I was feeling great and it felt good   

hi everyone else and newbies xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks Kalm, sunhog and Candy.  Test today was BFN as I expected.  Sharry can you update front page please. 

Congratulations KALM.  
Welcome nikki. Good luck for the rest of the tww.

Been all over the place today. Did manage to catch up a bit of sleep but still feeling drained.  Don't think the heat helps.  Went to put washing on- first put liquid in the conditioner drawer, poured it out and into the right tray then put the conditioner on top. Gave up and just pressed start.


----------



## misswoo

Nikki, good news that you are relaxed  will be a good environment for your embie. Fingers crossed that we get our BFN's!

Candy, I havent even thought about the BFN today. I know I was being stupid but cos I had a spare I just went ahead and did it. 

Talkingfrog, so sorry that you got a BFN 

Xxx


----------



## Candy x

TalkingFrog -  so sorry Hun   x


----------



## Sammy77

Talkingfrog - so sorry to hear this xx


----------



## k161

Oh Talkingfrog, I'm so sorry. Hope you're ok x


----------



## sunhog

so sorry talkingfrog    xxx


----------



## bumpylady

*talkingfrog*  I'm so sorry.

*misswoo* I've been so tempted to test especially hearing people get BFP 5dp 5dt but I know I'd be stupid too especially with the mess I'm in already on the 2ww.

*candy* I live hearing your updates and I'm glad you are doing well.

I'm still debating if I should test at the weekend instead of Wednesday. I'm back at work Tuesday after a week and a day off so I'm worried if the test is negative I won't cope at work and I ant take any time off after being back so soon.

The tiredness has crept up again today, AF pains are still coming and going. I feel an emotional wreck today, it's a mixture of the drugs and the fear of a BFN. I had a go at DP because it took him over an hour to cook hot dogs. I told him to oven the sausages but he wouldn't listen and used the grill which goes out often. 
When it was finally cooked we sat down to eat, I took a bite and my onions and sauce fell on the floor. Dp laughed and I ended up in tears.
I've heard of crying over spilt milk, not spilt onions.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, hope your feeling better soon. I think the tiredness makes absolutely everything unbearable. I'd be inclined to take the test when you'll have a bit of time to yourselves. Hopefully you won't need it but just in case. X

*Candy*, glad your doing well. I hope mother in-law has rang the cattery?  X

AFM, I'm exhausted again. I can only think it's these patches? I sat and cried at the tv before because I couldn't hear it  Why I didn't just turn it up I don't know 
If we finally get a positive I'll have to wear them until after the 12 week scan  poor dp, she'll be demented. X

Hope everyone else is good. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all - doing ok most of the time, but suddenly find myself getting upset at stupid things.  Seeing baby things in the next sale yesterday and a post on ** about a friends baby I was fine with, but other unrealted things set me off.  Should be in bed, but got upset about half hour ago and so both sat with a cuppa before bed. Have felt too tired to do anything but too  awake to sleep. 
We had already said we would only have one go at treatment and don't feel I an go through another one (taking all other factors into account).  Not sure yet if we will try naturally just on the slim chance (had a friend who had several failed cycles and then fell pregnant naturally).  Too early to say I don't want to keep trying and give up, but not sure if it would be good to have at the maybe back of my mind.  Maybe I should sell the baby things because it would be just the way that if we were lucky enough for it to happen naturally it would be after I had got rid of everything!


----------



## MariMar

Poor Talkingfrog, I hope you got a good sleep finally and are feeling a bit better. I know what you're going through (my first cycle failed in April), and I can only say that it does get better. It really does. Doing IVF is a real gamble, and doctors don't know everything there is to know about ladies' reproductive systems, and bodies aren't very predictable, and that's a fact. It's a shame we sometimes have to pay a lot of money and go through a lot of stress and expectation to find that out! Do keep in mind that the NHS pays for 3 rounds of IVF in some boroughs. Whether or not you're eligible for that, it should at least tell you, that for the NHS to be willing to cough up the cash for 3x, stats must prove that it often takes a few goes for it to work! Obviously some people are very lucky, and they only had a small issue, one that could be bypassed or it was just the magical right month. But you should really distract yourself to get through these weeks after the BFN, and then see if you're ready to pick yourself up again! I also have a friend who got pregnant after 3 IVFs, completely naturally (and after only BBDing 1 x that month!), so you really never know what could happen. This is one of the few things in life that you can't really control, so it's so difficult. Just know I'm (and I'm sure everyone here!) thinking of you, and hoping you start feeling better and stronger soon!

X


----------



## sunhog

Talking frog so sorry, take time to heal you don't have to make any decisions yet, they'll probably come along naturally, you're bound to both be upset you can't be strong all the time, allow yourself this time to grieve for your cycle, we invest so much into this it's understandable that we would struggle for a while if the cycle doesn't work out xxx


----------



## k161

OTD tomorrow and feeling stupidly low today. DH begged me to test on Saturday (middle if the day and way too early), I gave into him because I'm stupid. It was if course BFN and I was fine about it until today.
Just had a text message cancelling my work appointment this morning and it's just triggered a breakdown. I rang DH telling him how much I hate the stupid woman which turned to sobs of 'the test's going to be negative'. I just feel so deflated and now have no work to distract myself.


----------



## MariMar

Aaaah, K1, you caved and tested! Poor you, I'll bet you've been stressing about it. You have to just wait until tomorrow - I'm sure you've seen all the posts about false negatives, so you really never know! Fingers crossed for you - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow; my OTD is Wedns!

Xx


----------



## k161

Thanks Marimar. I hope Weds is kind to you. I've been pretty level throughout the whole process, just feel like all my emotions have caught up with me today. Might treat myself to a hot chocolate and a nap and see if that improves my mood. DH just came home from work to try and cheer me up, he's a sweetie, hoping I haven't depressed him too much for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Zee80

I'm sorry TalkingFrog xxx  

Good luck K1 - I would have cave as well, I have a pregnancy test addiction though!

AFM
On my way home from ET now , nearly pee'ed myself on the embryologist - and officially PUPO. Transferred 2 embies ( lol that's all I had). So fingers crossed for 1st Aug!

Sharry can you add my stats pls :


EC 18th July
ET 21 July
Otd 1 aug


----------



## k161

Good luck Zee. Congratulations on being PUPO.


----------



## Oreo

Hi ladies I've away for a while,  I have my "6wks" scab on Thursday and it showed nothing,  so they said it's possibly an ectopic pregnancy,  so they did a urine and a blood test,  urine was positive and blood test hcg was 749, I went back for a blood test on Saturday and my hormone levels have doubled,  so now I have been referred to the early pregnancy unit for a scan on Wednesday,  I've been having not ectopic pregnancy symptoms as yet, but I guess there's still time


----------



## Oreo

that's what I was meant to put not   they are to close together


----------



## bumpylady

Oh Oreo,  you must be worried sick. I hope it all turns out ok


----------



## sunhog

Congrats zee it's a lovely feeling isn't it good luck xxx

Oreo   can't imagine what your going through hope they are wrong and it's just tightly snuggled where it should be x

K161   naughty testing early, I'll probably cave early too though   hope it changes for you xxx

Good luck for Wednesday marimar xxx


----------



## k161

Oreo you must be having some right stress now. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Candy x

Hi Girlies , 

Oreo - I've heard so many stories of nothing being they at 6 weeks and then at there next scan they see a baby , it's more common than you think , I hope this is the same for you   Also you have high HCG and it's doubled so hopefully there's some good signs there , I wish you all the luck on Wednesday      xxx

K161 - naughty you testing early although I can't say anything I tested early  
You are given an OTD for a reason and believe me most ladies don't get a BFP until there exact OTD so don't lose hope there's plenty of time Hun x

Zee - congrats on being PUPO and enjoy the 2ww   x

Talkingfrog - I've been in your position Hun and I no how hard it is , it sounds like you need time to heal , take some time out have a holiday maybe ? Or plan some weekends away ? I did 3 cycles in one year 2 cancelled due to having no embies to transfer and 1 BFN , me and hubby decided to take time out , infact we took 2 years out   we had some lovely holidays and just lived life , we decided to go again this year and as you no it's worked , so don't give up Hun once you've gave yourself some well needed rest who knows when you will be ready to cycle again. Take care of yourself xxx

Jam - well jam can't say I've been in a good mood the last few days infact it would be right to say I've been livid !! MIL and FIL took me and hubby out on Saturday for a meal for hubby's 40th birthday ... Anyway hubby mentioned my mum doing a party this Saturday for his 40th at her house saying he's looking forward to it etc and mentioned were staying over . well the first thing she said is who's looking after your cats - ( we have two cats ) and mil always looks after them for us if we go away for the night! We've never left them with her longer than 2 nights! Well we didn't say anything And then she said ... Well I thought you'd be coming home not sleeping there don't think I can look after them! So she thinks hubby is going to his 40th party and not having a drink ? So basically she got all funny because we said we can't have her cats for 2 weeks when she goes greece .., she's actually comparing it to feeding ours twice for one night so her SON can have a good time at his 40TH PARTY!!!!!!!!!! Bloody fuming! Selfish cow! 
Sorry it just get to me !  great news your AF arrived and you've now officially started your cycle , what's the patches for ?   x

Hi everyone else hope your all well and enjoying this heatwave , I no your not hilly   

Well AFM nothing to report really , got a scan at the hospital on Thursday so looking forward to that I'll be 9 weeks 5 days so might even see some movement if I'm lucky  xxx


----------



## Oreo

*candy* I am hoping that is what has happened, how are and your lil beans doing?

*k161* I am abit but just not getting my hopes up the waiting isn't for me, and I stress to easily?

*sunhog & bumplady* I am very worried and just  loads, that they are wrong and that I was scanned to early


----------



## bumpylady

I will keep you in my thoughts and I hope they did scan too early as that does seem to happen often.

I have slept most of today, have no energy and I've had AF pains since transfer. I activated my old ** and got a message from a friend saying she is pregnant. I didn't even reply, I deactivated again and cried.
I'm just feeling really rubbish, I have a white mark on my thumb nail too so I think I'm lacking in iron or calcium or something which would explain the no energy.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, they sound like an absolute pleasure  it's totally different, silly woman I don't see how she can't see that? I think she's in need of a poke in the eye  
The patches are to make sure the linings good. I didn't know I'd to wear them until week 12 though, it would all be worth it though  x


----------



## Charlotte022

Oreo I hope it's not an ectopic for you xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

K161 - good luck for your test tomorrow
Zee - congratulations on being pupo and not peeing on the embryologist
Oreo -   that the scan was too early and that all will be fine on your next one on wednesday
Bumplady  - hope you feel better soon,  If you think you are lacking I would book a doctors appointment for them to test.


Thank you marimar, sunhog, zee and candy.
Feeling a bit better after being in work -  a good distraction other than the two colleagues that are heavily pregnant.  Unfortunately for DH one sits opposite him.  Coped with seeing them fine but got upset at other silly things.  Mum bought me some chocs bless her.
Marimar -  we are self funding - wales has two free cycles now -  but we were fortunate to get a BFP on our first cycle so no more funding.  
Candy - we have already booked a few days away in September.  We said we would only do one cycle (unless we had a frostie) as I am 41,DH is 43 and we already have a little one.  We will give it some time for my body to sort itself out and consider whether to keep trying naturally on chance or not. Like you say it is too early to decide now.  Don't feel that I can say I want to stop trying as I would  like a little brother or sister for DD, but don't want to keep the hope going and feel disappointed each month.  Sort of wish we had done a two cycle package and then we would only pay for meds to have another go and our meds were about £750 so low in comparison to many.  Don't know if I could cope with another negative though.


----------



## KALM

*K161* wishing you lots and lots of luck and baby dust for tomorrow!!

*Oreo* I'll  for you that it's not ectopic... Sounds like if you have no symptoms it may not be.

*Bumpy lady * fatigue is common pregnancy symptom and also not surprising given all our bodies have been through. Are you on a pregnancy multi-vitamin?

About to lose battery so going to post this!


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi ladies

This 2ww doesn't get any easier does it  .  Well this afternoon I caved in and tested 6dp5dt and got a very faint positive.  I had a natural FET and are officially due to test on Saturday!!!!! I know its too soon, does anyone else have any experience of this?

x x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Nikki - hope it is a clear positive for you on otd.


----------



## Zee80

I've really screwed up  had my EC on Friday and thought it was 1 Pesserie a night an only realised 3 days later on ET that I was meant to take 2 a night - now I feel that I've jeapordised it all. Feel so upset and have to wait until tomorrow I can speak to someone at the clinic.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Zee - don't get upset as it won't help anything.  I had to do one at night and one in the morning. You have still been putting progesterone into your system with the one.  Hope your call to the clinic goes well in the morning.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Zee*, I'm sure it will be ok. Ring them today. X
*TalkingFrog*,  x
*Nikki*, congratulations  x
*Oreo*,  it's good news for you. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi 

Zee80 do not fret on my first cycle of ivf we only used one pessary a day, this cycle I am on two!!! Just ring the clinic as soon as they open and get that reassurance

TalkingFrog thank you so do I after many disappointments do you dare to believe, not yet, tested again this morning and it is there but only slightly darker.  The clinic have asked me to go in for blood tests after not detecting my pregnancy last time and as my OTD is Saturday will have to wait for Monday, although they still want me to do HPT Saturday too!!  The time will come for all of us or so Im told and will make our journey and child oh so much more precious!!! Pfft bloody hard on the old mental health though!! Go through the motions hunny, treat yourself, scream and shout, then dust yourself off and try again 

Hi Jam and Cream thank you are you in the 2ww too? x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nikki*, no I'm not. Did icsi and got a negative last month. I'm getting ready for a fet now. Only 2 more weeks.  x


----------



## sunhog

Good luck k161 hope all goes well xxx 

Looks positive to me nikki get believing! X

Zee I'm sure it'll be fine hope you get to speak to someone soon xx

Talking frog why not tell yourself you not trying and if a little surprise comes along all the better, although I know that's easier said than done, our minds still play nasty tricks on us when doing things the natural way xxx

Oreo good luck for tomorrow bet it can't come soon enough xx

Jam how are things with you? Only two weeks wow that's gone quick hope you get a positive with your FET X

Bumpy hugs to you   hope you feel better soon, I've got AF pains quite low down has them since transfer too, people say it's a good sign but you can't help worrying, just wish I knew what was going on but kind of enjoying being unaware   X

Hi candy, Charlotte and Kalm hope you are all ok? X

Sorry if I've missed anyone I've come to the end of my morning lay down after pessary and must get up and get ready for work! Xx


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi Jam & Cream I'm sorry about your negative but on the plus side you had one make it to freeze which is fantastic news and starting next month too!!! I have to say that emotionally I was and still am much more prepared for the FET!!! Are you having medicated or natural? 

Hi Sunhog I know  but after everything that has happened on this near 4 year journey I just can't When they do my bloods and confirm I may relax some.  In fact do you ever relax after being on this roller coaster, its always getting to the next hurdle!!! When is your OTD, did you have one or two embryos? I also had twinges low down and also hope this is a good sign, but other than that no other symptoms that I couldn't attribute to an impending AF!! Which I feel like is coming now  please don't x


----------



## k161

Sorry no personals. BFN today on OTD. Crap.


----------



## KALM

Oh K161, I'm so so sorry.   Only time for quick message as I'm late!


----------



## Calladene

I'm so sorry k161 xxxxxbig hugs xxx


----------



## Candy x

Morning xxxx

So sorry to hear we have a BFN k161   x

Jam - I'm putting the whole situation out my mind because when I think about it I just get angry again   wow 2 weeks to go , we'll all be here with you in your 2ww   well I will be anyway    them patches sound interesting , never heard of them before what was your lining on your previous cycle then? Did you have the patches last cycle too? x

Nikki - I tested my trigger shot out at 4dp5dt then got a positive 7dp5dt but was very dark so I would of tested positive at 6dp for sure, you don't have a trigger HCG shot on a FET do you ? I can't remember   if not then I would say that's a true positive defiantly so Congrats   x 

Zee - I forgot to take my pessaries one day at the beginning of my 2ww I was mortified but never did me any harm and you've been taking 1 twice a day so I honestly don't think it will make a difference , some people only have 1 twice a day anyway, don't beat yourself up about it you'll do more harm stressing over it , let us no what your clinic says , I think they will just say start putting two in now   we have so many things going round our heads it's easy done to make mistakes xxx

Talkingfrog - glad to see you've booked an holiday - it will do you the world of good and I hope making a decision on what to do next gets easier for you , if your wishing you had got a double package it sounds to me you haven't gave up on the idea of having another cycle again just yet     x

Bumpylady - stay clear of ** it's just more added stress if you ask me! I had AF pains / cramps all way through my 2ww hope this is a good sign for you   It was for me. Low energy mean you need some iron tablets in you Hun , I just take Pregnacare multi vitamin it helps a lot my midwife Recommended it x

Oreo - my two little beans are doing great so far thank you , getting bigger at every scan   got another scan Thursday so can't wait to see them again   
What times your scan tomorrow ? x

Hi everyone else x

Well off into town to today to get a few birthday cards and presents ... Why is July an expensive month !  Get to get more pessaries too to last me to 12 weeks I will be so glad to see the back of those things! Not very attractive wearing a panty liner all day everyday   xxx


----------



## hilly35

K161 - really sorry to hear your news sweetie. xx

Candy doppler arrived - Just hope little one grows strong so that I can get to hear him/her in a few weeks. 

OREO, thinking of you and wishing the day away for you xxxx 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Oreo

*k161* sorry to hear your news 

*candy* glad your little ones are doing well and growing nicely. My appointment is at 10am

*hilly* I want this day to go so fast, im so scared and nervous, and I've been reading loads it could go either way OH took my phone off me because I've been reading to much  he said I'm going to go  but I guess 23 hrs left


----------



## HopeFaith

K161 - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Stay strong  

Oreo - thinking of you &   for good news tomorrow.

AFM I've finally started stimming!! After a rollercoaster couple of months I've finally been given the go ahead & did my first Gonal f injection this morning. I'm on 300 units which I understand is really high so a bit nervous of side effects. Excited too that it's finally happening.

Sorry to anyone else I've missed. Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Sammy77

K161 - I'm so sorry for your news x

Oreo - thinking of you x

Rachella - I'm so sorry too for your post x

Seems a bit insensitive of me to post this now but just wanted to say I had my 7 week scan and all good.  Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, no I didn't have them last time. I'm on them in case I don't ovulate properly. My surge when I had the iui's wasn't very high sometimes and wasn't detected on the pee sticks. My lining last time was beautifully perfect apparently. Everything was  I'm not quite sure what went wrong. X
*Shania*,  great news for you. X
*K161*,  so sorry. X
*Rachella*, hopefully spotting is all it is  X
*HopeFaith*,  hope it went well. I was on Gonal F too, 450 for 11 days then down to 275 for another 2. X
*Oreo*, thinking of you. X
*Nikki*,  AF stays away. I'm having a medicated cycle, I started last Friday. X
*Hilly*, hope your good? X

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all well. Xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies can I just remind you keep the pregnancy chat for the babydust threads,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Sharry x


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi

Candy no no trigger on a natural FET, not sure if you do on a medicated though!!  I am hoping that it is a positive and now will not test again till Saturday as that is my official OTD, with Monday for my bloods.  I have just been reading on the wonderful world of google that you can get a positive prior to OTD ad then have a negative as faint lines are connected to chemical and ectopic pregnancies!!! Obviously running away with myself now but this is why I should not have tested. I hope you have enjoyed your day shopping 

Rachella Im sorry to hear you have started spotting!! Fingers crossed for you hun!! Just out of curiosity are you taking progesterone as I believe this can also make you spot if taking them vaginally?? But I also believe we know our bodies best lets hope your wrong though x x x

SELL01 In answer to your question I have no idea or experience of this, fingers crossed that they give you the answers you want to hear following their meeting today, keep us posted 

K161 im sorry about your news today 

Shania77 how was the scan what could you see I bet it's amazing 

Jam&Cream oooh so with a medicated do you have to do injections again and if so how long for? Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Lynsey_90

Nikki - lots of luck - hoping your BFP stays with you!

Rachella - sorry to hear you have started spotting. Unfortunately I am in exactly the same boat  

K161 - really sorry to hear you got a BFN today   Hope you can come back fighting

Shania - so happy to hear your scan went well today that is great news!  

Oreo - fingers crossed everything is ok for you at your next scan  

Hopefaith - good luck with your stimming

Hilly - glad all is going well with you 

Candy sorry to hear about all the stresses with your in laws. It sounds like they're being a right pain in the behind at the moment and you definitely don't need to be dealing with stresses like that! I hope they come to their senses and stop messing you about.Have fun birthday present shopping!

Sunhog - hope you're getting on ok with the 2ww!

Hi everyone else!

AFM - just a quick update. Unfortunately I started spotting yesterday (7dp5dt) and so things are not looking good. I always get spotting before AF and this feels exactly the same at the moment. I'm trying not to give up all hope just yet but at the same time I have a bad feeling in my gut about it.


----------



## Zee80

Sorry to hear your news K1 xxx

Thanks all, yep Candy that's exactly what the clinic said, I just need to chill out an what is done is done.

Anyone else exhausted after ET? I feel like a old frail woman!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Nikki*, no I'm not having no injections or trigger. Just HRT patches from day one until test day. Then if it's positive until week 12  oh and the pessaries too. X


----------



## MariMar

Sorry no personals but I just tested (a day before OTD) and got a BFN. Haven't gotten AF yet but it's not looking good . Failed IVF number 2, just can't believe it.

Fingers crossed for everyone else, though, and good luck on your journeys.

X


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi Jam&Cream the dreaded pessaries hey!!! We are similar to you our last fresh IVF we transferred an excellent looking hatching blast and it ended up being an early miscarriage as opposed to your BFN but still unfair!!! But FET is the way forward for us and fingers crossed this time it is the one!!! x

Hi Marimar Im so sorry but until your AF arrives your not out!! Are you having a blood test to confirm? x x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mari*, so sorry.  X

*Nikki*, it's grim isn't it. Our last cycle couldn't of gone any better apparently. Of the 2 transferred they said one was outstanding and the other was ahead of where it should of been too. 
Hopefully it is the way forward. I'm crossing everything. X


----------



## misswoo

K161, sorry to hear about your BFN 

Marimar, sorry that you got a BFN today  did you do a morning test? I wouldn't rely on a test done later in the day as the levels of HCG might be too diluted. Hope it changes for you tomorrow!

Nikki, congrats on your BFP!

Sorry for those in the 2WW who are spotting. Just remember quite a few people have spotting and still get a BFP. Hope you get your BFP's on OTD.

Hopefaith, glad you have got started now! 

Pregnant ladies, hope you are all ok 

Oreo, I hope your scan is good news and they find your baby where it should be and not in your tube. Must be so scary for you to come all this way and be told they can't find your baby 

AFM, I did another test today at 11dp2dt and still BFN  not got much hope now  surely it would start to show by now? Still not even a spot of bleeding either. Not bothering to do one tomorrow. Gonna try and wait until OTD on Friday 

Xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Miss woo i think it's still too early. I would definitely just wait till Friday now. Levels of HCG may still not be high enough just yet. I know some people get BFP's early but doesn't mean everyone will. I know how frustrating the wait is but I don't think the clinics would give us OTDs that are later if not for a reason. Also I don't know how much of a difference it makes but don't forget a lot of ladies have more than one embryo transferred and maybe that can make a difference too I'm not sure? Stay positive you have lots of good symptoms   

Marimar sorry to hear you had a BFN today too but I would definitely test again tomorrow it might just take a bit longer to show up and like Misswoo said morning urine is the most reliable. Fingers crossed for you.

Xxx


----------



## misswoo

Thanks Lynsey! It is driving me bonkers! I have learnt that I am definitely a POAS obsessive! Xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Ha ha I don't blame you the 2ww is definitely the hardest bit - even worse than the OHSS for me - emotionally anyway!!Xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Marimar & Misswoo - sorry to hear of your bfns today but it is still early so fingers crossed that it could still change  

Sorry no more personals but I've got a whopping headache (since 2 hrs after first Gonal f injection) & need to lie down! Paracetamol isn't easing it at all   Anyone else had severe headaches on stims?

Xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hopefaith - yep I did! Terrible headaches for most of the time I was stimming! Felt like a i had a heavy head cold!X


----------



## k161

Sending love and hugs to Marimar and Misswoo. I hope it changed for you in the next few days xxx
Thank you to everyone for their kind regards. I have ice cream and a glass of wine (1st in 6 and a half months).
Hopefaith - I had terrible stimming headaches so you're not alone!


----------



## Little Rie

Welcome to the board, *rachella, NN, Nikki0579* 

Massive hugs to the BFFNs, I have complete empathy *Doodlicious, Misswoo, Talkingfrog, k161, MariMar* 

Congratulations on the PUPOs *Julydeadline, bumpylady, Doris83, sunhog* (did you go camping?), *Zee80* 

Good luck for OTDs tomorrow *bumpylady* 

Massive congratulations to those with BFPs *Calladene, KALM, Charlotte022, Nikki0579*

*Candy*, sounds like everything is progressing nicely for you

*Clareandalan*, good luck for your scan/bloods on Thursday

*HopeFaith*, congratulations on starting the stimming process! I was on that dose of GonalF and I had a constant headache but ok otherwise.

*irma2013*, how are you? How's the work conference going? Thinking of you & your OTD tomorrow or Thursday if you delay 

*Jam&Cream*, good luck with the start of the cycle!

*Ktd185*, I am so sorry to read that your one little eggie didn't make it 

*Lynsey_90*, I am so sorry to read about your spotting 

*Oreo*, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

*rachella*, I'm sorry to read about your early BFN today 

*Shania77*, really pleased to hear about your good news at the scan today.

*Zee80*, did you call the clinic today?

*AFM*, Full AF arrived yesterday, OTD is tomorrow. I feel so angry at the world. Angry ya myself & inability. Angry at bring in limbo. Angry at Coca-Cola for only having 'Mum' or 'Dad' bottles available to buy. Angry at work colleagues for stupid decisions they make. Just about managing to not be any at my patients. I gave had such a **** year with chronic pain followed immediately by this. Poor DH is feeling hugely disappointed, and he is the one who is on the receiving end of my anger & tears. Yet, thankfully, he continues to stand by my side. Will this anger ever end? This is just so unlike me.


----------



## Sammy77

Little Rie, Misswoo, and marimar, k161, Doodlicious and talking frog.  Sending you all big virtual hugs  . I'm so sorry xx


----------



## sunhog

K161 so sorry  hope the wine helps, xxx

Misswoo I agree with Lynsey it's too early to be testing good luck for otd, xx

Hopefaith I had headaches too drink plenty of water it helped for me xx

Marimar sorry to hear your news I hope you get a better result tomorrow xx

Jam I'm on patches too good they kill to take off! I'd rather inject myself any day ouch!!! 

Zee I'm not too bad at the moment but there have been time when through FET where I've been so tried I think it was the burserilin with me x 

Oreo how are you feeling nervous I bet, hope very thing goes well I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Lynsey hope it's just spotting and AF keeps at bay mist be very frightening   X

Rachella sorry to hear on you are spotting too, I get that before my period too so if I got the during the TWW I would think exactly the same as you, hope your wrong though and things work out xxx

Nikki is it sinking in yet? Xx

Hope our preggo ladies are doing ok xxx

Who's next to test? Good luck to you   It's positive xxx

Little rie so sorry   take care of yourself xx

Iran good luck if your testing tomorrow x

Shania Great news about your scan 😀

Nothing to report from me still in the TWW, it seems to be going quite quick, mixed emotions really on one hand I want it to go quick on the other hand I'm scared to test! X

Sorry if I've missed anyone x x 

Goodnight ladies xxx


----------



## k161

Little Rie I'm so sorry. I can offer no words that will make you feel any better, just take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi Sunhog

Im not convinced as it's too soon, so holding out till test date which is Sat  Will believe it then as anything could go wrong between nw and then!! When is you OTD?

Nikkix


----------



## sunhog

Hope you get good news nikki roll on Saturday! Xxx

Mines Monday eeek, hope I can hold out till then, I think I will it things can change as time moves on x


----------



## Talkingfrog

K161 - sorry to hear your news 
Hopefaith - good luck with your stimms, hope your head feels better soon
Shannia - it is nice to hear good news  
Rachella and Lynsey -fingers crossed that it is only spotting for both of you and not AF  
Marimar - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow   
Misswoo - may still be too early  - fingers crossed for friday  
Little rei -sending  .    There are still lots of hormones going round inside as well as lots of upset.  I was getting upset and really silly things, but started to feel myself more today.  Glad DH is supportive, mine has been great.
Oreo - good luck for scan tomorrow  

Hope all those with BFPs are doing well and taking it easy.

AFM - feeling more myself today - but after 5 full days wishing AF would hurry up and finish.  Usually hardly anything left now, but no sign of things slowing down.  Even had cramps this evening and not had those for 3 years.  Did sleep for 2 and a half hours after tea though, hence awake now.


----------



## Oreo

Morning ladies,  I need to sleep some more but can't,  thanks for all the well wishes and the kind words of encouragement,  I am so nervous and I feel helpless because there's nothing I can do about it,


----------



## Calladene

Good luck Oreo xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Just popping in to say Good Luck today Oreo , Thinking of you  

I think that message off SHARRY was aimed towards me   sorry if I've offended anyone by talking about my pregnancy. I not do it again I will just pop in to see how you ladies are getting on from time to time x

Misswoo - some ladies get a bfn right up until there OTD and then they get a BFP , we are given an OTD for a reason   don't give up hope x

Have a lovely day everyone else xxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Good luck today Oreo, thinking of you  

Little Rie, so so sorry to hear your news. There are no words I can say to help but the anger will pass I promise & you will start to feel positivity again that next time could be your time. It sounds like you have a wonderful partner, hold on to him  

Candy, don't go far, we like hearing your updates & of course you haven't offended anyone   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all getting on ok. I'm about to take day 2 of stimms. Happy to say headache went about 10pm last night & has been fine since. Dreading 2 hrs from now though in case it's back again with a vengeance! 

Xxx


----------



## Sharry

Candy my message was not aimed at anybody   , it's just I find as more and more ladies get their BFP's , more pregnancy chatter creeps in and we need to remember the feelings of our buddies who have still to test or who have not been so lucky this time. 

Sharry xx


----------



## Candy x

Totally understand SHARRY , you do a good job on here keeping all us ladies in check  
I just apologise if I have upset anyone on here I really didn't mean to


----------



## SELL01

Morning ladies,

I’ll try to be a little bit more personal today that I was yesterday!

TalkingFrog  sorry to hear your news sending you lots of hugs
Oreo good luck for the scan today
Little Rie sending you hugs 
Mari Mar good luck for today
Shannia great news 
K161 so sorry sending you hugs too 
Candy wishing you lots of luck 
Calladence you too wishing you lots of luck

Firstly so very sorry for my emotional electronic outburst yesterday……..

Needless to say I was somewhat of a car crash yesterday after my scan being told my treatment could be cancelled before its even really started after their doctors meeting they have agreed that I do have a ‘wavy womb’ and the thickness they could see is a wave /folder rather than anything else I wish they could of told me this all calmly yesterday rather than put the fear it would be all over in a blink.

So we started stimming last night 250 of G/F is anyone else on this dosage?  I feel like we have been on a total emotional roller coaster I was being so very positive up till yesterday now I am worrying something is not quite right with my womb limning and will make collection and please god we get to it transfer near on impossible………….

Any tips as to what I can help or do through Stim’ stage would be most appericated we are looking at EC w/c 04/08 scarrrry fingers crossed we get that far……


----------



## Sammy77

Rachella, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## hilly35

So sorry Rachella, thats very sad news xxxx


----------



## k161

Sell - wishing you good luck. Hopefully the waves will not cause any problems.

Rachella - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Sending ((hugs)). I share your frustration with the NHS. We don't qualify for treatment as DH has children from a previous relationship, but if I was single I'd qualify alone. It is such a flawed system.

Sorry for no other personals my head's still up my bottom. I know that some of you had the scratch done for your treatments and I was wondering if you could tell me a little about it for my list of 'things to ask' at my follow up consultation.


----------



## Oreo

Hi ladies I had my scan and they said that the clinic scanned to early,  and they estimated me to be 4wks, and no more, so I have to wait 2 weeks for another scan where they will hopefully see the fetal pole, 

Sorry I haven't been able to read back much but thanks for all  support and we'll wishes, I really really appreciate it xx


----------



## Calladene

Oreo does that mean it wasn't ectopic ? Xx


----------



## Oreo

*calladene*Yes no ectopic pregnancy, they saw the gestational sac and the yoke, but no fetal pole as yet but all was in the right place,

*Rochella* sorry to hear your news, it's a bit rubbish that the NHS has so many terms and conditions


----------



## Little Rie

Rachella, I am so, so sorry to read your news.   


Just received a call from the clinic, and as I already knew, it's a BFFN. I'm dreading work this afternoon. Sat here at home, alone, in tears now, now that the news is official. I never knew that this journey would be as difficult as this is. I need to be on my own for a bit, so apologies if I don't comment on anything for a while.


----------



## KALM

Oreo, so glad to hear all is ok!

Rachella, so very sorry to hear your news. NHS also frustrates me.. Had to go self funded as in my county if lady is over 35 you don't qualify, even though the issue is all with my OH, but if I go one county over they would have funded up to 3 cycles. Its just rubbish.  I hope you find some way to try again in future., if NICE would recommend you another go can you try appealing to you local NHS?

little Rie, I am so very sorry and it's totally understandable you need to take some time. Take care x


----------



## Calladene

Sorry about the bfn :-(

Orea best news ever xxx


----------



## misswoo

Rachella, so sorry to hear your AF arrived 

Oreo, I'm so glad everything is ok. You must've had a late implanter!

Little Rie, so sorry for your BFN.

AFM, its game over for me too I'm afraid  my AF arrived today (always on the exact day its due). I have clots so I know it is over. The clinic still want me to take progesterone and test again on friday but agree it sounds like it hasnt worked. 
Now I just have to try and remain positive and look to the future. 
Thank you for all your support! It has been so nice sharing my first cycle with you all. I hope that I will get to cycle again with those of you who were also unfortunate this time round. 

Xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Lots of sad news on here today  

Misswoo - so sorry Hunni   it's so unfair! xxx

Rachella - sorry to hear your news   The whole NHS funding system is so wrong!!!!your right to rant over it , Good Luck in TTC naturally xxx

LittleRie - big   so sorry you got a bfn , Take Care of yourself xxx

Oreo - Fantastic news , I'm so pleased for you , defiantly a late implanter there   xxx

Sell - only advise I would give is drink plenty of fluids it's so important when stimming because your follicles are taking it all so you need to replace it , up your protein in your diet too xxx

It's been so hot here today , hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Like candy says a lot of sad news today is it all so unfair.

Rachella so sorry to hear your news   The NHS rules are an absolute mess. There is nothing national about the service anymore certainly in the area of infertility anyway. It makes me so angry.

Little Rie   I hope you are able to take a break for a few days now and get some well deserved rest. My heart goes out to you and your hubby.

Misswoo   your message just made me cry! You are being so  brave and so strong. You have been a massive support on this forum all the way through. I really hope that if we have to do another cycle too I will be in a cycling with you again  

Oreo such brilliant news about your scan today great news 

Candy I hope you got all your shopping done yday and are taking it easy in this heat! It is definitely a scorcher! 

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Rachella and Little Rie -  sending 

Sell - glad to hear you can still go ahead with your cycle.  Good luck with your stimms - as has already been said - plenty of fluids and protein.

Hopefaith - glad your headache went and hopefully stays away.

AFM - Af finally seems to be slowing down a bit, but feels heavy around my ovaries - has anyone else had this after failed cycle.  Assume it is my body getting used to all the hormones not being there any more.


----------



## bumpylady

It's a BFN for me, I knew deep down it hadn't worked but I clung on to the tiny bit of hope that AF hadn't arrived. I think I would have preferred finding out that way.
I know the clinic will advise me to continue all meds and re test but I can't, my body, heart and soul has been through enough right now.


----------



## misswoo

So sorry bumpy  xx


----------



## Sammy77

I'm so sorry bumpylady,   Xx


----------



## Julydeadline

oh bumpy I'm so sorry - I've said it before but it's so unfair - sending big hugs xxx


----------



## Candy x

Oh Bumpy   I'm so very sorry    xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*,  so sorry. Xx


----------



## k161

I'm so sorry Bumpylady, take care of yourself.

Oreo I'm glad you've had positive news!

Talkingfrog lots of ovary pain here too. It's like insult to injury. I hope you're holding yourself together.


----------



## HopeFaith

Lots of sad news since yesterday  

I'm so so sorry Bumpy, MissWoo, LittleRie & rachella - my heart goes out to you all, I know how painful it is to go through what you have & to get a bfn. Bug hugs 

Oreo, great news! Good luck for your next scan!

Sell, good news that you've started stimming. I'm on day 3 of stimms so very close to you. 

AFM, no news really. Headache is still lingering but it's definitely bearable unlike it was on day 1. How long did those who did short/antagonist protocol stimm for? On my long protocol I was 12 days but doc said it would be less & has only given me enough drugs for 9 days?!?  

Xx


----------



## Charlotte022

Bumpy, MissWoo, littleRie & Rachella I'm so sorry


----------



## hilly35

Bumpy, MissWoo, littleRie & Rachella - ladies I am just so so sorry for your bad news. I hope your time is soon


----------



## Zee80

to all the ladies who have bad news, praying that it will happen for you soon.


----------



## Calladene

I am so sorry to hear about the bfn's
Keep strong be kind to yourself and believe in your dreams xxx


----------



## SELL01

Ladies sending you all hugs especially those who have had the news they do not want to hear   Pls do not give up home hold onto your loved ones and focus on each other for now - time is a healer i know this is so easy for me to say but hold onto your loved ones tight try not to give up on your end goal xxx

Hope&Faith how are you feeling?  I am feeling fine slightly concerned that I have no side effects but long may it continue where are you having your treatment 

Off to my second witch craft session as OH calls it before another meat feast filled dinner!! 
Sending you all lots of hugs 
xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Sell - I'm ok thanks. Headache is still there but only slightly (more like a foggy/hangover feeling now!) Otherwise no side effects either. I'm having my treatment at Hammersmith Hospital, how about you? Enjoy your meat feast! I'm getting fed up of omelettes & chicken!

It's quiet on here this afternoon, hope everyone is ok?

I'm away on a hen weekend tomorrow until Sun so won't be on here. Got all my medications packed ready!   I'm really nervous as have to start Luveris & Orgalutran injections on Sat (as well as Gonal F which I'm already on). Has anyone else used Luveris or Orgalutran? I've heard that the Orgalutran is especially painful  

Xxx


----------



## sunhog

The news on here of late has been bad I'm so sorry for all Those who have had a negative xx

Bumpy so sorry, totally understand about you not wanting to put yourself through more meds xxx

Rachella   it's hard to know what to say, everyone should be entitled to 3 goes regardless of if their partner has children from a previous relationship, it's so unfair, xxx

Misswoo sorry to you as well I'm praying for you for your test tomorrow, let hope it gives you a pleasant surprise, although I know you understand you body better than anyone else, take care xxx 

Little rie sorry to you too, do what you need to and take time out for yourself xxx

Hope faith I stimmed for 12 days but will you have a scan before the 9 days is up? If so they will give you more mess if need be, sorry to hear you getting headaches Stims are well known for them you need plenty of water  at least 3 litres  which helps a little xx

Sell enjoy your witchcraft session xx

Talkingfrog k161 hope you are both as well as can be expected  so much sad news on here lately xx

Oreo so glad you scare turn out ok and you little one is snuggling, look after yourself and take it easy xx

Sorry to anyone I've missed I  don't own a laptop so my updates are always on my phone I can only go back so far xxx

I'm getting more nervous 7dp5dt was feeling optimistic but I'm wavering now, I have AF pains I no early pregnancy symptoms can be like this but this feels too alike, a couple of days ago a had different type pains.........oh I'm just generally going nuts now   

Speak to you ladies soon xxx


----------



## Julydeadline

Hello, well the 2WW has finally got to me - I tested at 5am - couldn't quite see the stick and it was neg but left it till I woke up later and was convinced there was a light line, tested again this afternoon and was neg. am praying it's too early but really feel (    Am due for official test tomorrow but really wanted to be prepared. Can it change overnight?  I had a 5DT and it's been 10 days since.


----------



## Lynsey_90

July -I'm not sure I would say there is still a chance that your HCG isn't quite there yet. What test did you use? If you haven't got your AF yet there is still hope till tomorrow and I would test again first thing. Fingers crossed for you.

Sunhog I know the feeling the 2ww is such a rollercoaster of emotions but stay positive as AF cramps can be a good sign I think 

Hi everyone else I hope you're all coping in the heat!Xx


----------



## KALM

July, they do always say test with first loo trip of day, when HcG levels will be highest, so I wouldn't put any trust in the afternoon test. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow, your HcG levels apparently double each day so if there was a light 2nd line, should be stronger tomorrow. I used digital test as back up confirmation as there is no ambiguity there!!

sunHog, hang on in there girl! I know it is a terrible nerve wracking time. When is your test date, 11dp?

HopeFaith enjoy the hen weekend! Do the hens know about your journey or will you be doing the meds in private? I didn't use those other 2, only Gonal F.

sell01, what is the witch craft session, acupuncture??

Big hugs to all those who haven't had the news they wanted in recent days.  It's so tough, I want to be able to wave a magic wand and make it better for you all.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bumplady - sorry to hear your news.  Sending  

K161 - sorry to hear you had pain too, but at least it sounds like it is a normal part of the body adjusting.  I am feeling ok in myself and far less emotional than I was.  
Good job as since bleed started two friends have posted on ** about babies arriving, another person  has posted a 12wk scan.  Two in work I see each day are also about 7-8 months and both quite big now.  

Hopefaith - glad your headache is not too bad.  Enjoy your hen weekend.

Sunhog -   hopefully you can break the chain of bad news. 

July - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow morning - first wee of the day is always best.  my otd was 11 days after 5 day transfer so there is still time for you to get a BFP yet.


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi everyone

I'm so sorry to hear of the bad news of bfn's for some of you on here Look after yourselves x x

Sunhog it's only 3days for you now isn't it?? Are you nervous?? We'll I did another test yesterday evening and again this morning and it's now a definite BFP!! I rang the clinic yesterday and the nurse said still test tomorrow OTD which is 11dp5dt and in for bloods Monday afternoon!! After my last attempt I am hoping and praying this one sticks around 

Symptoms wise I have had nothing out the ordinary from the feelings I get from AF coming which was yesterday!!!!! Slight sore boobs, gas from the rear end which I get every month!!!

Jam&Cream how are you getting on with those suppositories I have had my fill  literally my bum is sooooo sore now!!! When is your OTD again? X

July have you tested yet Fingers crossed x x


----------



## Calladene

Congratulations nikki xxxx


----------



## sunhog

Congrats nikki, yay good news! Yes 3 more days now my **** is twitching I don't mind telling you x

Talking frog thanks I hope so too x

Thanks Kalm just had a bit of a wobble yesterday with the pain being just like I'm used too! Ok so far today though x

July good luck hope things change for you today xx

Thanks Lynsey it's awful, I'm usually laid back too! What would I do without you ladies x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Nikki congrats on your BFP!

I really can't believe I'm writing this as I never thought it would be me but it's a   for us this morning too! I really thought it was game over when I started spotting on Monday as I get that every month right before AF! So to anyone on 2ww worrying they are getting AF type symptoms try not to worry too much as I honestly felt the same!

I also feel a bit weird writing this as I know there have been a few BFNs this week and I just wish everyone could have got happy news. I have my fingers crossed that you all get your BFPs on your next cycle for those cycling again.

Fingers crossed also for anyone else who is also testing this morning Xxx


----------



## Nikki0579

Congratulations Lynsey it feel surreal doesn't it!!! Like you we are unexplained infertility and we also never though we would get here!!! Enjoy it x x

Sunhog your funny bum twitching made me laugh!!!! Fingers crossed you get a BFP too!!! I honestly thought I was coming on too just shows how deceptive our bodies can be!!! Just wait till test day

Thank you Calladene I also saw you got your BFP earlier this month congrats to you too!!!

Xx


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies, sorry I've not posted for a while I've been reading but my heads been a mess so didn't really want to post.

Huge congrats to all of those who have had a BFP and to those who have had bad news my heart goes out to you.

Afm - I've had bad cramps on and off all week so pretty much convinced myself AF was on the way, then yesterday started bleeding so I did a test to confirm a bfn, but it came back positive! I've been bleeding on and off since but have had another positive test today so I'm not really sure what's going on, I'm obviously pregnant but now I'm worried that I'm losing one or both of the embryos. Clinic have done nothing to reassure me and just said to wait until Monday and test again then.


----------



## bumpylady

Morning everyone, I've not posted because I've found it hard accepting the BFN. 
Yesterday I rang the clinic and left messages and sent an email to say I had a BFN. It got to12:45 and none of them had still rang me back so I rang them again. A lovely nurse was so kind and caring on the phone which is what I needed. She apologised that I had not had a call or email back. A nurse had updated my notes but obviously forgot to ring. As I've not had a bleed I was advised to continue with meds and test again Sunday. I explained that I'm not really happy with that as I found yesterday's BFN hard enough and having to go through it a second will destroy me. She explained that some women have late implantation and that they have to advise women who haven't had a bleed to continue. 
I know it hasn't work and it's the meds keeping AF away, DP is convinced that the result will be different on Sunday which is making it harder.

*Doris* congratulations, I can understand your worry and it must be awful it lots of women bleed and go on to have healthy pregnancies.

*nikki* congratulations

*Lynsey* congratulations to you too, you must feel over the moon especially as you though it was game over.

*talkingfrog* thank you, I need lots of hugs right now.

Congratulations to all the BFP,  To all us BFN, fingers crossed for all those who are testing soon and fingers and ties crossed for the ladies with BFP and bleeding, I really hope your babies grown healthy and strong.


----------



## Candy x

Morning everyone xxxx

Just wanted to say sorry again to all the BFNs   I've been in your position and no how hard it is, you will all get there one day you've just got to believe  

Bumpy - I no how hard it is for you right now but I would honestly carry on with your Meds , in my opinion even if there was only  1% chance of getting a BFP on your OTD Sunday that would be enough for me to carry on Meds. I've heard so many stories of women who got BFNs right up until the day before OTD then get a BFP.
I'm glad you managed to speak to someone at your clinic too xxxx

Doris - Congrats on your BFP , I'm also sorry what your having to go through right now but I'm not sure what the clinic could actually do at this stage because your so early in pregnancy? all you can do is really rest until you talk to your clinic again Monday , I no that's easy of me to say   big   xxx

Congrats Nikki on your   xxx

YAY LYNSEY CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR  
    

Another hot day .... My mum and dad are going on a Hot Air Balloon today I can't wait to see my mums face when she goes up   she's crapping herself , I think I would be too   xxxx


----------



## sunhog

Lynsey and Doris congrats x

Lynsey you have reassured me a little re AF pains x

Doris hope the bleeding stops xx

Bumpy these are for you     X

Nikki I can't remember if I congratulated you? If not congratulation   xxx

Hi candy good to hear from you xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thanks ladies! It all just seems very surreal at the moment. I've only done a few tests before when we were ttc as my period is fairly clockwork but after nearly 3 yrs of trying it is going to take a while to sink in I think!

Nikki - I know exactly what you mean. Unexplained is such a weird one cos you feel happy when the tests come back normal but then I've always worried that whatever the issue is it must be so complex cos no-one can tell you what it is that you worry it might be un-overcomeable! I guess it will sink in eventually

Bumpylady I'm so sorry your clinic has added to your stress but I'm glad you got to speak to someone in the end. I dont want to cause anymore stress for you as I know you know your body best but we had our transfers on same day I think and your otd was 2 days earlier than mine (mine was 11dp5dt) so perhaps it may be a bit too early? I'm not sure if it is different with FET's though?  Anyway like others have said please don't stop your meds yet and I am really hoping it turns around for you. I understand it's so difficult though  

Doris I have everything crossed that your bleeding calms down and that it's nothing to worry about. I have a couple of friends that bled in early pregnancy and they were both fine so I'm really hoping you are the same Xx

Candy thankyou for the pom poms I am excited yet nervous already! Hope your mum and dad have fun on the hot air balloon today! I would be scared too!!

Sunhog definitely try not to worry. I think the symptoms can all be a big red herring!my spotting and lower back ache are both sure signs that my AF is coming normally so it's so hard to tell! I have been feeling a little queezy the past couple of days but that could just as easily have been the heat and nervousness about otd! 

Hi everyone else sorry if I've missed anyone xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Congrats to Doris, Nikki & Lynsey, over the moon for you all  

Thanks Talking Frog & Kalm, I'll try to enjoy the weekend while hiding my meds in the fridge & injecting in private!! Someone's bound to ask/find out! Oh well!

I've just had my first scan & have 7 follicles but they are very small, mostly under 6 mm with one of 9 mm. Same story as first cycle, slow responder   But with the higher dose this time I thought they'd be bigger. Waiting for call this afternoon to let me know whether to increase dose. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend xxx


----------



## sunhog

Oh that's discussing Rachella! Cheeky sods, gruughhhh Awful    X


----------



## Doris83

Hi ladies, unfortunately I'm just back from epu as the bleeding got a lot worse, I tested a very faint positive so they scanned me but couldn't see anything, I'm just waiting on the results from bloods but they're pretty confident I'm miscarrying. I'd prepared myself for the cycle failing but never in a million years expected this, I can't find any words to accurately describe how I feel right now.

The only silver lining is that at least I know now that ivf can work for us and I can actually get pregnant. We're going to take a break and do a 3rd and final cycle in the new year.


----------



## Julydeadline

Hi - we weren't successful this time -am devasted especially as I took a clear blue digital test this morning and it said I was -  DH is being very supportive and we're just going to have to take some time and then re focus, it's very sad but we always knew there were risks ;@( 

Best wishes to all out there who are successful - and lots of hugs to those who it hasn't happened this time xx


----------



## hilly35

I am so so sorry Doris and July.


----------



## Sammy77

Doris and july - I'm so so sorry.. Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Doris & July*, so sorry  Xx

*Lynsey*.  congratulations xx

*Nikki*, I'm not on the suppositories yet, should start them next week. No Otd date neither yet, transfers not for 2 weeks. I hated them last time they're awful, a mess everywhere too. I used the front though, my bottom just isn't made for that  I couldn't bring myself to even try. X


----------



## misswoo

Rachella, Doris and July, I am so sorry to hear your sad news 

Congrats to the BFP ladies Lynsey & Nikki!

Sunhog, not long now until you test 

Hope all the BFP ladies are ok.

 to all the BFN ladies. 

AFM, I did my test this morning and as expected is a BFN. Now have the official go ahead to stop the progesterone. And it is a 6 month wait for my next cycle. So looking at January until I can start again. My follow up appointment is 11th august. Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MissWoo*,  xx


----------



## Sammy77

Misswoo - I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Candy x

Doris , no words just so sad for you      

Misswoo , so sorry to hear your outcome   

July , so sorry Hun   

Xxxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Lynsey and Nikki - Congratulations   

Hopefaith -  they can grow about 2mm a day.  I had a few that started growing later that they thought wouldn't come to much, but based on the number of eggs must have grown enough.

Doris, July and Misswoo - so sorry for you and sending    Take care of yourself.


----------



## Charlotte022

Lyndsey & Nikki congrats on your BFP
Dorris July MissWoo so sorry to read your news 
AFM I'm still shocked that I managed to get pregnant with IVF after my first failed cycle I believed it could have been an implantation problem but having had a very early scan 1 of the 2 embryos has implanted properly so those of you who have had failed cycles don't give up I have a genetic problem which causes me to have a weight problem & an under active thyroid (am on thyroxine) plus I have PCOS & that hasn't stopped me so please stay positive it can happen & good luck to you all, I will check in occasionally to see how you are all doing but I'm popping over to the other boards now xxx


----------



## irma2013

hi ladies,
sorry for the very long silence, had a crazy week at work last week and only now managing to connect.
tested negative last thursday, so stopped the progesterone and AF promptly started friday.
am disappointed, of course, but trying to stay positive for trying the frozen ones in the coming months.. 
so sorry to hear the ups and downs some of you have been through, especially doris: do take comfort in the fact that you can get pregnant.. i know m/c are hard, even when they're so early on..
sending lots of good luck to all of you still waiting for OTDs


----------



## Lynsey_90

I am so sorry to hear about the BFN's   It is so unfair and I really hope you get your BFPs next time  around xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

To Irma, Misswoo, July & Doris - I have just sat here crying reading through your posts, especially Doris.     I can't imagine how devastated you're feeling but wish you all the luck in your next cycles, keep believing  

Don't think there's many of us still cycling? Are most others in 2ww or still stimming? I'm on day 6 of stimming, feeling mostly fine. Next scan is Tues.

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've got my scan next Friday and hopeful transfer the Friday after.

*Hope*, when do you think EC and et will be? X

*Irma*, so sorry  X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Irma - sorry to hear your news.

Good luck Hopefaith and Jamandcream - are you the only two still cycling.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I don't know what's going on anymore. It might just be us. X


----------



## HopeFaith

It's getting quiet here, just the two of us J&C  

I think ec will probably be next weekend or Monday latest so will also have transfer around the same time as you, around 8th Aug I guess.

Xx


----------



## Nikki0579

Hi Jam & Cream and HopeFairh

Well looks like you both are the only ones left and I wish you all the best luck in the world as this infertility lark is one hurdle after another!!!

Sorry nearly forgot Sunhog how did you get on?   X x

Irma I'm so sorry for your BFN take time for yourself and take some comfort in your frozen embies are waiting for you!!

Rachella I'm sorry for your BFN too and it sounds like your PCT is pants postcode lottery is disgusting !!! On my first fresh IVF I also bled before OTD  and it sucks!!! So sorry x x

Charlotte congrats Hun I know what you mean!!! But enjoy the moment x x


----------



## sunhog

It's only bloody positive girls! Thanks for all your support xxx


----------



## Nikki0579

that's bloody fantastic news x x congratulations bet you were up at the crack of dawn  x


----------



## Calladene

Congratulations sun hog xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunhog*, massive congratulations  Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Sunhog that is brilliant news! Massive congratulations!!


----------



## HopeFaith

Congratulations Sunhog, wonderful news  

I've had a horrible morning with my injections. I hit a blood vessel injecting the Orgalutran & on top of that it looked like a big air bubble went in at the end. So after googling this it says this can be fatal!?! Wtf?!?  

I am also bleeding (down below) & didn't experience this with first cycle so I have no idea why I'm still bleeding on cycle day 8. Sorry for the negative post, feeling very sorry for myself  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Candy x

Morning everyone , 

First of all congrats to SunHog      

Jam and hopefaith you may be the only ones cycling still but you've got a lot if eyes watching you  

Jam - can't believe how quick your cycle has come round , not long until your snow baby is out the freezer .... Really   this is the one for you xxx

Hopefaith - don't worry about air bubbles honestly , my nurse said you need a load of air injected in for it to be harmful , even more than a whole needles worth so you have no need to worry   I wish they'd of told me that when I did my first ICSI cycle because my hubby spent 30 minutes flicking the air bubbles out thinking my life was in his hands    sorry your feeling a little negative today , not long until EC and ET so something to focus on   xxx

Hi to everyone else it's been so quite on here , me and hubby stayed over at my mums for the weekend as she did hubby a 40th party Saturday night , which was really great , he loved it , was expecting pages to read through but only 2 pages since Friday ? You lot are slacking   
I slept on and off most of yesterday , watching cheesy films on the sofa , the party took it out of me. Just pottering around the house today , what's everyone else upto   ? xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, glad he enjoyed it. Just think next year the 4 of you can celebrate together. What a lovely special time you'll all have  
It has come round quickly, but now it seems to be dragging as it gets nearer. I'm starting nights tonight, 7 of them we do. I've got 2 weeks off after though so hopefully I can relax a bit more than I managed last time.  This is the one for us. 
Just tidying and hoovering now, my new sofa has just turned up. I'd forgotten all about it  now we've got 4 sofas and chair in the living room  it's looking a bit cramped. It might have to stay like this for the week until I'm off. Xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Thank you Candy for your reassurance, I feel so much better now. I'm glad your hubby enjoyed his party. 

I'm also just pottering today  

Xxx


----------



## Candy x

Jam , Thankyou... Lots of special times ahead , I'm so grateful   
Well those night shifts couldn't of come at a better time to be honest , sounds daft but this week will fly past so then you'll only have a week to go then   yay
You'll be spoilt for choice where to lounge   you can sort that next week something else to pass time! If you've not go a buyer for your sofa might be worth putting on ebay , I put my old sofa on ebay when I got a new one and I got £250 for it and I'd had it years it as t exactly in great condition either  , everything sells on ebay   bet you can't wait to have 2 weeks off xxx

Hopefaith - your welcome  glad I've put your mind at rest xxx

Just debating what to have for dinner .... Pot noodle or crackers   xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I'm really hoping you went for the crackers. I've moved the 2 old ones and stood them up in the hallway. They'll do there until next week. Yes the nights are good timing. We do 7 nights then we get a week off after so I've booked another week as leave and were going to go away for a week after transfer. Nothing too energetic just a week in the lakes or maybe wales. Xx


----------



## KALM

Congratulations Sunhog!!!!    I bet you end up having your first scan near mine as mine is well late compared to others with BFP's same day as me! Hope to see you on the early pregnancy and due march/April threads!

Good luck with your cycles JamandCream and HopeFaith! 

I feel kinda sad that our Rose Quartz thread is coming to an end slowly!!


----------



## Sammy77

Hey girls, 

Congrats sunhog!  

I do still check and see what everyone is up to on this thread!  I kind of feel like I shouldn't be posting here, but I promise I do keep up to date with everyones news.  Xx


----------



## Candy x

Jam - I Had crackers  sounds like you have the perfect plans in the weeks ahead , no better time to get away than in your 2ww, a log cabin would be nice   xxx

Kalm - I feel sad too about this thread nearly at the end   I've met some wonderful ladies on here and hopefully some long lasting friends   xxx

Shania - aslong as we don't talk about ourselves too much were ok Hun   hope your well xxxx


----------



## SELL01

Hi ladies,
How are you all hope you all had a lovely weekend just a very quick update on my way home  I had my day 6 scan today whilst stim’ and feel a mixed bag of emotions I was told I have 5 follicles three on my right and two on my left which are all currently between 14/15 mm with about 7/8 little ones of each which may or may not catch up….. they said they are happy and pleased now with my womb lining at 10.2 but I am still very concerned this may not been enough i.e. 5 follicles if none of the small ones catch up I know I have still got 6/7 days of stims but is this really long enough to get them the five big ones above 17/18mm before EC which may be next Monday or Tuesday The Dr and nurse were lovely and tried to reassure me I just worried and fearful when you read so many other ladies getting so many more follicles……

Has anyone experienced similar?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sell*, I only had 4/5 on my last scan so fingers crossed for you. Keep positive, loads can happen yet. X
*Candy/Shania*, I know I like to hear how your all getting on. It's nice that your all still there checking how the rest of us are getting on. Xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey Sell, pleased that there is another one of us still cycling! 5 big ones & lots of little ones sounds really good to me. I have 7 small ones & on my first cycle I only had 6 all the way through & only 2 big ones & I still got 6 eggs & 100% fertilisation rate! So don't fret, it's quality not quantity. You'll be surprised how quickly they grow towards the end of stims as well.

I'm on day 7 of stims, got day 8 scan in the morning.

Xx


----------



## sunhog

Thanks everyone it's still sinking in good luck to everyone still cycling xx


----------



## hilly35

Huge congrats sunhog. What brilliant news. 

Hope faith, sell, jam, still watching out for you ladies. We started this thread so positively I just know we are going to ride it out on a high too!!! Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Sunhog congrats x


----------



## misswoo

Sorry I've been off of here for days.

Congrats sunhog! 

Irma, so sorry to hear your news.

Hope all is well with the remaining ladies who are still cycling.

Sorry this is going to be a short one. I've had an awful day and my dinner is still cooking. Will catch up with you all soon. Sad that its nearly the end of everyones cycles. 

When we are all finished we could take our group over to the chat buddies page. We can still be the Rose Quartz Brigade then  xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Misswoo - great idea, I love my little forever friends (in the words of DH) groups and especially the rose Quartz one.  That was the thread that gave me the most assurance and support when I was going through treatment.  I hope we can still keep it up so that we can still offer the support to others as it really helped me, so know it will help others too!   xx


----------



## sunhog

Brilliant idea misswoo x


----------



## Lynsey_90

I love that idea Misswoo! Dunno what I would have done without this forum!Xx


----------



## misswoo

It also says pregnancy chat is allowed which is good for you ladies who are restricted with what you can say in here xxx


----------



## KALM

Good idea MissWoo!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sunhog - great news     naybe you havs started another run of positive results.
Hopefaith - hope your injections go better tomorrow. 
Jam, hopefaith, sell -  fingers crossed the thread ends on a high with three more bfps.
Miswoo - great idea.
Candy - hope you are keeping ok. Glad he enjoyed his party.


----------



## viszlalover

Hi All. Wondering if I can join this thread ? I'm a complete beginner or newb as my dd would term it.  I'm on a short protocol expecting to return for et on 11th August. I'm injecting diphereline daily (day 5) and started taking estrimax, Magne b6 and prednison the same day. We're using an ed in a czech clinic called Arleta. Finding it hard to navigate around the forums and find ladies at the same stage.  
Thank you in advance for any advice.  
X


----------



## KALM

Hi Viszlalover, i think you might find more ladies at the same stage as you in the July /August cycle buddies thread. There are only a few still cycling on this thread. Good luck with your journey!


----------



## SELL01

Morning lovely ladies 
Thanks so much for all your replies, 
Jam& Cream thanks – how are you doing?
Hope&Faith thanks for your kind words you are so right its quality but I think we all get so hung up on numbers etc good luck for today let us know how you get on with your scan where are you having your treatment?
Sunhog CONGRATS!! Fab news!!
Hilly Congrats to you too – sorry I am a little rubbish at keeping up with everyone sorry! Thanks for your support I am hoping we can all get there too positive thoughts are needed!
Misswoo that sounds like a plan keep me posted I would love to still touch base with everyone 
Talkingfrog – thanks I hope you are right and Sunhog is the lucky charm we need!
Welcome Viszalover – I am not too  sure on your drugs but wishing you lots of luck and hope you are taking good care of yourself

AFM I am feeling OK oddly no side effects from stims I am off to acupuncture this evening to hopefully push the larger 5 that I have along and hopefully wake up them smaller one still only on day 8 of Stim’s so hoping the protein filled diet and positive thinking and listening to the Zita West CD will all help along with sitting with hot water bottle on my stomach in what feels 101 degrees in my flat will help! Anything is worth a try!


----------



## viszlalover

Thank you ladies. Best wishes to you xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Evening ladies,

Sell - I'm cycling at Hammersmith Hospital, how about you? I'm also holding hot water bottles on my stomach which is unbearable in this heat! Trying to eat lots of protein too. When do you think your ec will be? I'm also on day 8 of stims   Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture.

My scan this morning was disappointing again   Follies are still small, one at 13, one at 11, two at 8 & some tiny ones that doc doesn't expect to ever catch up. Blood test was 1100, I'm not really sure what this means? So they called this afternoon to say I need to up my dose to 450 Gonal F & 150 Luveris (600 u in total!)   Feeling very emotional today & have a purple bruise on my stomach from injecting which is the size of my fist!   Anyway my next scan is Fri which will be day 11 of stims so hoping by some sort of miracle my follies would have grown loads & I can trigger soon after that.

J&C - how are you doing hun?

Hope everyone else is well & looking after themselves xxx


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith - morning Hun , try not to be disappointed you've still got 4 front runners and I no your doc soda the others not catch up but they have to look on the down side they can't give you false hope, the reason I'm saying this is I had a few smalls not worth righting down the size and they caught up by EC , honestly so much can change from now untill Friday mine grew at the end 3mm a day   
Can't help you with the bruises though   What us women have to put up with hey ! Will be looking forward to your update Friday , I no it will be good news   xxx

How's everyone today ? xxx


----------



## Candy x

soda   where did that come from .... Suppose to say said xxx


----------



## sunhog

Hopefaith I echo what candy said, my scan where not great but miraculously they found more at egg collection, they have a good dig round so you can't pay too much attention to the scans, as candy said they don't want to give false hope xx

Welcome viszlalover how are doing? Have you thought about joining the July/august thread as well as this? There might be more people on there at your stage, everyone is lovely here and you will get great support from them/us so entirely up to you xx

Sell I feel for you with having a hot water bottle in this heat, like you said anything is worth a try, keep up you protein (fed up of chicken by time I finished Stims) and don't forgot to drink plenty of water xx

Jam how are you doing, so glad you got to do you FET so quickly
 this is the one xxx

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone they mean a lot, I really hope I am a lucky charm for those still doing treatment everyone of you deserves your BFP, hope we do get our chat buddies page you've all been great and I'd like to keep in touch with you all xxx

Sharry can you update me please BFP!   x


----------



## HopeFaith

Thanks so much for your replies Candy & Sunhog. I know I need to be more positive & that lots can change in a couple of days. 3mm a day, wow that's amazing Candy, I hope mine are the same  

Xxx


----------



## SELL01

Morning ladies
How are you all doing?
HopeFaith pls pls pls try to focus on today and what you are going to try to achieve just today do think about Friday yet as you still have Thursday in between! What I mean is put you first and try to blank out the Drs comments everything can change day by day is what I keep being told and really until they go in for them eggies who really 10000% knows the outcome so focus on getting them eggies a little bit bigger today and then tomorrow do the same.  I sort of wrote of the idea of the Zita West CD but honestly they really have helped I listen to it every night before I go to sleep and I have yet to hear the end of the 25 mins relaxation session the earphones and phone are on the floor come the morning! Try and download it if you have not already got it- get that protein intake up lets get the ones we have the best quality we can get them 
I am at Barts in London I am currently on day 9 of the stim’ day 7 scan showed not as many as I was hoping for but still some 3 on my right ovary and 2 on my left both between 14/15mm and 7/8 smaller ones on both ovaries…..thankfully no side effects and actually feel so much better with the lower dosage of Burseline no headache at all now so this is a plus I have my day 9 scan at lunch time I’ll keep you posted as to what today shows…… This may be abit of a TMI question but yesterday and today I have notice CM in my knickers like around natural ovulation …… I know this may sound stupid but is there any chance I could of ovulated before the trigger shot? Is the CM normal or something else now to worry about?! 
x


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey Sell, you're right, I'm going to take each day as it comes. To be honest it was exactly the same with my first cycle & we still got 6 good eggs from 6 follies & they all fertilised   I think I will download the Zita West. Glad your headache has gone, mine has too & haven't really got any other side effects. I have also noticed CM the last day or two (I am also on day 9 of stims) so don't worry, it must be normal. I think the Buserelin you are taking is to stop early ovulation but I may be wrong? I'm taking Orgalutran to stop ovulation.

Xxx


----------



## KALM

Sell, how was your day 9 scan.

HopeFaith, I also did the zeta west visualisations and would recommend them.  Sending   To help your follicles grow grow grow!!


----------



## Calladene

Hello girls don't worry about cm I had loads before egg collection buserelin stops u ovulationg xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

I had loads of cm before ec too. I think it is normal.


----------



## SELL01

Mronign,
How are you all doing?
I need your advice had my day 9 scan yesterday which showed 3 on my right ovary around 18mm 2 on my left around 15mm and one around 13mm the smaller ones are unlikely to catch up now….
The Dr and Nurse said I am near on ready for EC which seems too quick,  I was told to take one last stim’s injection at 530 last night and the trigger at 00:15 so today is now my drug free day!
My worry is if they take them on Friday they will not fully give them a chance but they said if I leave them to Monday I run the risk of them being over cooked….. what do you girls think?  
Is there a chance the 15 mm ones will grow still between yesterday and tomorrow or once the trigger shot is taken is that it the growing stops?

Transfers can happen at the weekends but this would then be a day two transfer we are pushing to have two put back if they do not make it to 5 days ….. what would you all recommend?

I am slightly disheartened I h have only got 5/6 of which we still do not know if there will be an egg in each one.

Any tips as to what to eat do or prepare tonight before EC tomorrow
x


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey Sell - I replied to your message on the other thread as it's been so quiet here I popped over there to see what was happening & saw your message.

Hope everyone else is ok, J &C how you doing?

Xx


----------



## KALM

SELL, I'm pretty sure you will find they have kept on growing and you may get more eggs than you anticipate. I don't remember exactly the number of follicles I had at good size on my last scan, but certainly much less than the 20 eggs they got! Although 5 were not suitable to try fertilisation with (I guess too small?). The clinics do this all the time and you have to trust they know when is best for optimal EC for you.

Re the 1 or 2 back, personally I went with the clinics recommendation based on my age and quality of the embryos, and having got a BFP I'm obviously very happy with how it went and just having one put back! It also meant I had one to freeze for future.

Good luck for tomorrow - what time are you in?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sell*, on my last scan I only had 4/5 follicles. Ended up getting 8 mature eggs though. I don't think you could wait until Monday. The trigger is exactly that, you'd ovulate and they'd all be going by Monday. I'd trust your clinic and go with what they advise. 
Still lots of protein for tea for you. Good luck. X

*Hope*, I'm not too bad thanks. Got my scan in the morning and if all is well transfer should be next Friday  how are you? X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sharry*, I've looked at opening a thread on Board Buddies for us, do you have to do this? I can't see how to do it. Could you possibly? Thank you. Xx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

You cant start a thread there as it is only for threads that have been going for a long time.  This thread will stay here and will stay open, it will be moved there in a few months if it is still being used  

Sharry x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Ah lovely. I thought it may close. X


----------



## sunhog

Jam everything seems to be moving quickly for you can't believe transfer could be  next Friday, I wish you luck xx

Sell my scans weren't great either  but ended up with more than predicted hope it's the same for you, good luck for tomorrow x

Hope good luck for your scan hope it goes well   x

How's everyone else? I'm fine nothing to report dr's appointment tomorrow to see if I can have my scan in Liverpool rather than travelling to London x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*SunHog*, that would be much better for you instead of travelling all that way. 
It is moving fast, I'm at the clinic first thing, I'll go straight from work. I hope it's good news. X


----------



## Sharry

No this thread stay open, then in a few months I just move it over to board buddies


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey J&C, I'm good thanks. Also have a scan in the morning & if all is well I may trigger tomorrow night which will mean ec on Sun & transfer either next Wed (3d) or Fri (5d) so could be the same as you! Let us know how your scan goes.

Sell - good luck tomorrow hun, hope they get lots of mature eggs  

Sunhog - fingers crossed you can have your scan in Liverpool.

Xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to say good luck for the forthcoming ec's xx


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith and Jam Goodluck with your scans tomorrow    
Will be watching out for your updates   xxx

Sell - Goodluck with your EC tomorrow , hoping there's lots of follies in there hiding x

Night Night all xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Quick update before bed. 
Scan all good. Lining super she said, 9.8, had to be above 6 I think she said so alls good. 
I've to ring when I get up but should start the pessaries later and hopefully transfer next Friday  x

*Hope*, fingers crossed for good news. X

*Sell*,  for lots of lovely ones. X

Hi everyone else, hope your all good. X


----------



## Candy x

Well done jam your nearly there   enjoy your sleep xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Good news Jam!  

Sell, hope ec goes well  

AFM, my little follies aren't ready to trigger yet   I have around 6 follies between 11 & 16mm & a few under 10mm. I have to go back on Mon for another scan & then will trigger Mon night unless they call me back today to say come for a Sun scan instead. That'll be 14 days stimming!  

I'm really worried because it's my brother's wedding which I absolutely can't miss next Sat & the longer I'm stimming for the more likely it looks like transfer might be next Sat   What the hell would I do


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith , sorry your scan didn't go to plan    But with the sizes of your folllicles I would be quite certain in saying you wouldn't be stimming past Monday , my clinic told me they like a few follicles at 17mm mark so you are very nearly there.
Are you planning on having a 3 day or 5 day transfer ? 
If you have your Trigger shot Monday night as planned.... 
Your 5 day transfer will be on Monday 
Your 3 day transfer will be on Saturday ( only thing I can suggest is you have to nip to have your transfer and go back to your brothers wedding after? How fars your clinic? ) 
It always works out the way you don't want it too! xxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey Candy, thanks for your reply! We will try for a 5 day transfer but if they do call on Sat morning to say we have to have a 3 day transfer it'll be awful! I'll have to be away from the wedding for about 8 hrs!! (3 hr drive each way!) which will mean missing the whole day & only getting there for the evening   Sod's law, it'll be Sat!


----------



## hilly35

Hopefaith - I am a bit of a believer in you can only control whats within your control. At this stage (and god I know this is so easier said than done!) try and just wait until you know more. I am the first to make ten million plans of what might happen before I am even off the blocks. On this cycle I was originally going to collect on a weds, that moved to thursday and finally ended up being saturday. I was in a knot worrying about taking the time off work and at the end of the day I didnt even need to. I am not saying dont stress because its not like its any old wedding this is a biggie, but just try and hold on until you know anything more concrete.

Really really hope timings work out for you sweetie - SODS LAW!


----------



## Candy x

Oh hopefaith , I really wish I could make things turn out better for you, it's in the hands of him upstairs now . All we can do is hope and pray you get to a day 5 transfer or Stimm just for an extra day   xxx

Hi hilly , hope your well xxx


----------



## Zee80

Good news from me - thank you for all your support ladies - I'm still pinching myself! The nurse said I had a 442 count - what on earth does that mean?!


----------



## Candy x

Wow zee congrats Hunni xx

442 will be your HCG levels in your blood ( basically pregnancy hormone in your blood ) So you must of had a blood test at some point ? And I can say from experience and research that's a very good high number too , which is a very good sign of a healthy baby in there , did you have 1 or 2 transferred ? xxx


----------



## Zee80

Thank you Candy! 

I had 2 transferred ....  

6 week scan booked for 15th Aug.

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Congratulations *zee*,  Xx


----------



## Candy x

Do you no how many days past transfer you was when you had the blood test ?
Just to compare my levels where 532 at 13dp5dt yours seem high too that's why I'm saying   xxx


----------



## Calladene

Congratulations x xxxxxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Congratulations Zee, sounds like you might have twins on board too  

Thank you so much Hilly & Candy, as always you ladies on here are the voice of reason when I'm going crazy   & your support is invaluable. Thank you again  

Xxx


----------



## Zee80

Blood test was 14dp EC / 11dp ET ....

Thank you Jam&Cream.

I'm shock x


----------



## Candy x

Zee - Very high possibility you've got twins in there   Goodluck x


----------



## Zee80

Thanks everyone! 

Hilly/Candy - I'm now panicking! Lol


----------



## hilly35

Welcome to the madness zee!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## KALM

Congrats Zee! Great to hear you have such a good HcG! My first scan is one day before yours, although I'll be 8 weeks then! I haven't had any HcG test... My clinic doesn't do it and docs didn't suggest it either when I let them know I was pg. I dud a second test today (2 weeks past OTD), more just for the reassurance of seeing the number of weeks indicator move on (which it did!).

HopeFaith.. What a prospect!! Fingers crossed for a 5 day transfer for you. Does your clinic do a 2 day transfer? Would you consider that as an option if they do? I am sure if it did come to it then your brother would totally understand, but I know it would be difficult for you. Just concentrate on growing great quality follicles/eggs so you get strong embryos who go the full 5 days!


----------



## HopeFaith

Thanks Kalm. My clinic don't offer a 2 day transfer. Quick update though, I got a call to say they want me to come for a scan on Sun morning   So if my follies are the right size by then I guess they'll tell me to trigger that night so ec Tues which means et Fri or Sun   Pray for me girls   I'm off to eat more protein now! Thanks for all your support xx


----------



## KALM

Ooh, good news HopeFaith!! Hope that works out!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Zee - congratulations    

Hopefaith good  luck for your scan. Hope you get a 5 day transfer and still get to go to the wedding


----------



## Jelliebabe

Drat I  posted a link to a rough guide to hcg levels yesterday and it hasn't gone on!

Congratulations zee!  Amazing news and your hcg is good only slightly above what they estimate for four weeks!  Hurrah!

Faith hope!  I'm sure that will understand. Try not to get stressed but I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun     

AFM ,- I've not been on here for ages nothing to report really.  Nearly ready to start again!  Day 26 of this current cycle so if this one is "normal" I might actually start soon. I've worked out If I don't start by Wednesday, there is no possibility of me being pregnant before 40.  One month today!  That made me really sad yesterday.  I know it's only a number but still....  

Oh and my hairdresser keeps bumping me with her bump....


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sending  to you Jellibabe.  I know what you mean about age as i planned to try for another about 12 monts earlier sowould have been due around my 40th.  Timing didn't feel right so ended up this year.  If we do try again it wont be until early next year and I will be 41 by then.  Hope ypu managed to get through your hair appointment ok.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jellie*, I wanted to have a baby before I was 35, that's not going to happen now. So instead I'll be happy if I'm pregnant before then. X


----------



## Zee80

Yep *jelliebabe* that link disappeared before I could check it!


----------



## Zee80

Sharry can you update me on the front page please.

Are you meant to continue taking the pesseries after getting a BFP ? I only have one left!


----------



## Calladene

Zee is it progesterone pessaries?
I have to for 12 weeks well it's a needle xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Zee -  Most people seem to take them until 12 weeks - I did last time. I would speak to the clinic and see what they say.


----------



## KALM

Zee, both Lynsey and I finished our pessaries after OTD. Seems some clinics are different... Some have you stop and let natural levels of progesterone take over, others keep you on them until 10 or 12 weeks.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Congrats zee that's great news! Yep as Kalm says, I stopped two days after BFP as I only had 3 left and clinic said that was fine. If you've had an egg collection this cycle (rather than it being an FET) your body should naturally be producing progesterone. I was quite worried about it as most seem to continue for longer but I think you have to trust whatever your clinic say Xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Jelliebabe - sending   I hope this cycle is 'normal' for you & you get your bfp  

Zee - at my clinic you take progesterone pessaries until 12 weeks pregnant but like everyone else has said, check with your clinic as they are all different.

AFM, scan this morning showed 2 follies at 19mm  , 2 at 15mm & 2 at 14mm. Then a handful under 11mm. So I'm still not ready to trigger   They want me to go back for a scan tomorrow morning & if the 14/15mm ones have grown to at least 17mm then they are happy for me to trigger tomorrow night but if not I'll be back again on Tues! Just wish I knew when ec & et are going to be, I hate not knowing & having no control!  

How's everyone else getting on? Xxx


----------



## sunhog

Ohhhh hopefaith you are very close now, hope you scan goes well tomorrow , the not knowing is hard, hopefully you'll have more answers tomorrow   X

Jelliebabe how annoying with the bump, bet you just wanted to tell her to do one! X

zee I'm 12 weeks too with progesterone but I did a medicated FET, so my body wouldn't have been producing it's own progesterone, all clinics are different but I doubt any would put their success rates at risk unnecessarily, understand your concerns though each clinic seems to have different procedures, maybe speak to your GP if you are concerned x

Lynsey just noticed you are on the Liverpool woman's thread I was on there when I first started I had my fertility investigations there before being referred to guys and st Thomas in London, Mr Shaw was my consultant   x

Re ages of becoming parents my DP wanted to become a dad before he was 30 he'd been saying it since we got together when he was 22, he'll be 36 if this pregnancy is successful!   poor him his mums been badgering him for years to give her a grandchild! Needless to say there was plenty of times I wanted to   Haha x

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Little Rie

Congratulations Zee!   


I've been really quiet on here, really struggled with our BFN. Work has been incredibly stressful for the last two weeks, and I had a huge urge to quit. 


Came away on holiday yesterday to Cornwlll for the week with the DH, his parents and his 6yo nephew who lives with my in-laws. My parents are joining us from Tuesday to Saturday    Need a break, need some fun, so we are going to make the most of this. Neither sets of parents know about our IF journey, but I broke down & told MIL all about it last night. I have an amazing relationship with her, and I found it heartstring pulling that she said she'd be my surrogate if she still could. It's not needed or appropriate but I thought it was amazing. I told DH some things last night that I hadn't before & he was shocked that I have been feeling so low, isolated & feeling like a failure. He said he didn't want to continue with this journey if it left me feeling like this and that he wants me far more than he wants a child. I/We have huge decisions to make when get home.


----------



## HopeFaith

Thank you Sunhog  

Little Rie - my heart goes out to you, it really us soul destroying this journey.   I can't remember your story if this was your first ivf or one of many but it's so difficult either way. My husband has also told me that he can't bear to see me go through this again. Coupled with the fact that we just can't afford a third cycle, I think this will be the end of our ivf journey after this cycle. We are seriously considering adoption. I hope you enjoy your break away, you deserve the rest so make sure you have fun & relax & the big decisions can wait until you're feeling less raw.  

Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little Rie - sending you a hug    I have found it hard to deal with negative result too.  When dh realised how I felt he said no to another as he didn't want me to feel like that again if another go failed.  Still not sure what to do. Enjoy the rest of your holiday.


----------



## Candy x

Goodluck Charlotte and Calladene with your scans tomorrow   

Jam - omg 5 more sleeps lady   it's come round so quick xxx


----------



## sunhog

Little rie so sorry you are felling low, it sounds like you have a great support network in mil and DH, hope you get a chance to have some good times on your holiday, xxx  

Good luck to those having scans tomorrow and hi to everyone else hope your all ok xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It has. I'm excited and impatient now. 2 and half weeks and we'll know   x


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hopefaith lots of luck for your scan tomorrow!
Calladene and Charlotte will be thinking of you both having your scans 2m - exciting times for you both!
Sunhog yep I had my treatment at Hewitt centre. I have to admit I never once saw a consultant though not even for initial consultation it was nurses all the way for us but I have to say they were all really good and really helpful. 
Little rie I am so sorry to hear you have been feeling so down but I totally understand it and was only thinking of you this morning. Ivf is such a hard thing to go through and its also a tough thing to share with others which I think makes it harder. We told our family and close friends some have been really supportive but some I think find it hard to understand the emotional turmoil it puts you through. It sounds like you have an amazing husband and parents in law though and I really hope you have a lovely time  this week just getting away from it all in Cornwall. I absolutely love it there and can't think of a better place to be! We have just booked to go there the first week of September to crantock near newquay. Whereabouts are you staying?  Xx


----------



## Calladene

Thank u all for the good luck 

Those who have had one were u neevous xx


----------



## Sammy77

Good luck for tomorrow Charlotte and Calladene. Xx


----------



## sunhog

Good luck Charlotte and calladene   x


----------



## misswoo

Little Rie, I know exactly how you feel. I feel quite numb right now. I'm trying to focus on other things like throwing myself into exercise and cleaning but I can't stop thinking about how much of a failure I am. I'm scared that I will never get the chance to be a mum.

I'm really sorry everybody that I have been missing. I find it very difficult with all the BFP updates. I'm sorry if it makes me a horrible person.

I wish you all the best for your pregnancies xxx


----------



## sunhog

Misswoo your not a horrible person and you are not a failure, you can't blame yourself for your cycle not working there can be so many reasons none of which are your fault, I would have all the same feelings as you in your situation it is not a reflection on you it's just part of the healing process, allow yourself to be angry and upset you have lost something that you want so badly you are grieving, hope you start to feel better soon, have your clinic offered councilling might be worth a go this journey is really hard and sometimes it's easier to speak to someone who isn't family or friends    Xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Misswoo, it doesn't make you a horrible person..  You need to take time out considering what's happened.  You are only human xx

Little Rie, it's perfectly understandable to feel how you do. Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Misswoo you are most definitely not a horrible person! It is only natural to feel like that I've felt that type of thing a hundred times over the last couple of years watching people get pregnant around me and seemingly so easily. It's just a perfectly normal reaction. I think having someone to talk to about it all would really help. Also I started meditation classes before I started treatment and find it really helps me. It's just mindfulness meditation so it's really straightforward and makes a lot of sense! My mind races all over the place and it just helps to calm it down a bit!Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Calladene - yes I was nervous (thought I had gad a mc at five weeks and could only wait for scan the following week to see if there qas a heart beat)  it is lovely to see a tiny little heartbeat on the screen. 

Misswoo  - it doesn't make you a  horrible person at all. It is a roller coaster of a journey and emotions are all over the place.  I have found it helped to know that othees in the group were successful,  but seem to be seeing pregnant women all over the place lately and find that hard.  I find myself juding them as to how they have been able to get pregnant and i cant.Take care and don't be too hard on yourself. 

Despite the outcome I seem to be nesting.  Determined to get jobs done on house.  When DH finishes study in October we are goi g to move DD to a  bigger room.  There's a lot to sort through and  move though.


----------



## bumpylady

*misswoo* I know we've spoke about this and I feel just the same as you, it doesn't make us horrible. It's just our way of hurting. I never realised how hard this journey would be and the BFN is like being kicked and punched every morning I wake up. I feel like my body has failed me & I've failed my DP. I don't know how long this feeling will last because every day seems to get harder and not easier. 
We will get through this, we have to


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hope everyone's ok? Xx

It's all do hard when the outcome isn't what we expected. Dp said last night that I've been much better recently, I'm just trying to keep positive about our fet on Friday. I feel positively sick though when I think what if it doesn't work again? I'm not sure I can cope with another bfn so soon. Xx


----------



## sunhog

Bumpy    hope things get easier for you, so sorry you didn't get a positive this time round, everyone deserves a chance and I hope we all get our BFP very soon. I really dont know what to say other than we are all thinking about you ladies still waiting for good news. xxx

Jam good luck for Friday I rooting for you, lets hope your FET is a strong little one and fights all the way, lets face it he/she has already proven themselves to be a little fighter, fingers crossed this is the one. xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

MissWoo & Bumpy - I know how you feel but you really mustn't blame yourselves. It's absolutely not a failure on your part. I know it's heartbreaking, I've been there & nothing I say can make it any easier but I like your quote about the longer you wait for something the more you appreciate it. Very true & our time will come I'm sure of that  

AFM, my scan today showed a 22mm, 20mm, 19mm, 17mm, 16mm & two 15mm. I'm triggering tonight!   Feel really excited but also nervous that it's a 3 day transfer which will fall on Sat (brother's wedding!) Just praying that our embies are fighters & make it to day 5  

Hope your scans went well Charlotte & Calladene xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, great news. Just need to  Now that they hang around until day 5. Good luck with your trigger and enjoy your day off tomorrow. X

Advice anyone please. Was supposed to start the delightful pessaries yesterday but forgot with being on nights  I've used one first thing this morning when I got home. Will everything be ok or have I made a big fat mess of it  x


----------



## HopeFaith

Thanks Jam. Not long until your transfer now too     Absolutely don't worry about the pessary, it'll be fine xx


----------



## sunhog

*Hope* eeekkk good luck with trigger and EC  hope you have some fighters in there and it doesn't effect bro's wedding xxx

*Jam* I missed one of mine, I forgot because I was rushing getting to work in the morning and I work, I only realised when I got into work and its an hour away from where I live so I had to just take it as soon as i got home and tried to space the next one out a little further, then just went back to normal the following day. I'm not sure this is the right advice but it did no harm for me, I'd check with your clinic first though I'd hate to give you incorrect advice. xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I thought it would be ok. Just wanted someone else to agree I think   dp wants me to ring the clinic and double check though. X


----------



## sunhog

Deffo worth double checking, xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've rang them, she said it's perfectly fine   x


----------



## bumpylady

So I emailed our clinics Councellor and said I would like to speak. She rang back while I was at work so I couldn't answer. I sent her an email later that day saying I was at work and can't get time off as I've had time off for treatment. After that she ever got back to me.
I went to see my GP and she is going to refer me to their own Councellor and she also said if we only had one funded cycle she would write and appeal for more.
I come home and have a letter from my hospital saying we still have 3 fresh cycles and 2 frozen as our last was a frozen cycle. 
I am in shock.


----------



## Calladene

Just a little update to u all.
At6+6 iv had a scan saw the yolk and sack and unfortunately no heartbeat.
Been told to prepare for misscarriage x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

thinking of you *Calladene* x


----------



## sunhog

Callanene so sorry hun, will they scan you again or give you bloods?   x

Bumpy good news at least you can start again when you feel stronger hope the councilling helps xxx


----------



## Calladene

They told me to stop injections progesterone and see what happens x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Is there no chance? X


----------



## hilly35

Oh ladies, been away for a few days and just catching up. Which I could reach out and give everyone a hug. Calladene so very very sorry to hear your news. I am devastated for you xxxxx

Miss woo, bumpy lady and little rie, a failed cycle is horrendous. I know the utter despair and inability of picking yourself up at this time. That's ok too, you need to go through the grief of all the hopes you had invested in your cycle. Stuff this you should be strong **** . It's emotionally the worst thing I have ever been through and fertility treatment has changed me as a person and I have to recognise that. I have a lot less patience for people nowadays as a start! So I think you should all give yourselves a little time and looking after until you decide on next steps, and you will......xxxx

Jam, I took two pessaries   By mistake and was fine, you will be ok. Best of luck xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hilly*, I was going to use 2 but decided I couldn't cope with all the mess 
I've thoroughly enjoyed these last 5 weeks without them. X


----------



## MariMar

Hey All,

First of all, *Calladene*: it ain't over 'til it's over, right? Is there anything they might have missed, or is it definite? Whatever the case, I'm thinking of you... You've proved that you can make lovely embies and get pregnant, so fingers crossed really tight for you!

*Bumpy/MissWoo/LittleRie*: when I read your posts, I cried. I've also been avoiding this thread for the past two weeks, as it just felt too raw and I didn't want to clog up this thread with negativity, when everyone is looking for success stories. But people are really giving here, and we're all going through our own battles, or getting a good outcome after a long time fighting for this! I know how you feel, I feel guilty all the time that my DH has no issues whatsoever, and it's just my crappy eggs that are keeping us from something almost everyone else seems to do and completely take completely for granted. It's very lonely, and very few people understand - with the exception of you all, of course! It feels so hard to try to move on, as I feel like my life is on hold for this. We paid £5,500 for this cycle, and now, in a span of 3.5 weeks, the money's all gone. It all just feels like such a gamble, and it's not ending - we plan on doing at least 1 more cycle with my eggs, then getting on board for adoption/egg donation if that doesn't work. But my consultant (rightly, I think) will be doing blood tests every month for the next few months, finding the month with the best result to jump on for treatment. It really feels as if our life is on hold, and it will continue to be into the near future. Wish I could give you all a hug - this really is like a horrible, sad secret that sits on you every day, and it's hard to think how properly to respond when people say 'how are you doing?'... I know it will get less intense, but the future seems scary, which it never was for me. Must just keep chugging on!

x


----------



## bumpylady

*Marimar*you took the words right out of my mouth.
I couldn't come on here, I was and still am no use to anyone. I shut myself off for everything pregnancy or TTC related. I felt evil that I couldn't truly be happy for people who got their good results when I was hurting so much. 
I would lay in bed at night and think of what really bad things I've done in life to deserve to be punnished like this. 
I was looking for something or someone to blame,I convinced myself that because I didn't consent for use of some embryos being used for research the clinic made me fail on purpose, I even had thoughts that they stole some of my embryos. 
This journey sent me crazy and well and truly broke my heart. I know I'm going to need some time to get back on my feet before I can even consider starting again.


----------



## Candy x

So sorry Calladene   there is still hope , I   Things turn around for you xxx


----------



## MariMar

Oh, Bumpy... HUGS to you! Your feelings are heartbreaking, and I understand every one of them. It's like you're walking around every day, but you're not you, or the 'you' people think they know... Just this shadow of you. But I know it will get better, it does get better, and we have to keep trying. There are so many stories of long waits then big successes, so I try to think about having a baby someday, and all this stress and sorrow will be a little blip in my past. My mum had 4 miscarriages in total, 1 at 5 months, and while I always try to kindly explain to her that she can't  fully understand how I'm feeling, because I haven't come out of it all with 2 children at the end, it does make me think that it really can seem like it will never work out, and then it just does. I don't believe in miracles, I just believe that we actually know very little about bodies and how they work, and sometimes factors change without it being obvious, and it works out. Just know you're not alone, and there are a bunch of us (your cycle and almost-OTD buddies!) who are in the same boat, and also will be thinking and hopefully healing. 

xx


----------



## MariMar

BTW - the miscarriage at 5 months was from toxoplasmosis, and in the late '70s, any BFP ladies... Very unusual at that late, usually very safe stage! Don't want anyone to get anxious when they don't need to be


----------



## Calladene

I'm just shocked .
But 1 in 4 is the statistics apparantly ,
I'm not doing ivf again .
It's cost us £17k upto now I will not put my body and my wife and emotions through it.
It takes over enjoying our lives.
I don't know what else to say .
Lost but never forgotten . It worked but never lasted.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hospital have rang and said to continue injections and want a re scan in a week just in case .
Torture or what xxx


----------



## MariMar

Rooting for you and your embie, Calladene! Xx


----------



## Candy x

There's still hope Calladene   I can't begin to imagine what you'll be going through in the next week , I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## sunhog

Oh calladene yes that is torture but hopefully there is a chance   for you xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

That's good that they think there's still a chance   X


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thinking of you calladene and just hoping and praying there is still a chance


----------



## HopeFaith

Calladene - so sorry to hear your news, it's heartbreaking. But luckily there's still a chance that all could be well. It'll be a horrible week waiting to hear but we're all praying that it's good news. Lots of love  Xxx


----------



## misswoo

So sorry Calladene  

Bumpy, Marimar, Little Rie, hugs to all of you! Its nice to know its not me being evil. I take it this is just a form of grief. 

Thanks to all for your lovely messages. Me & my fiance may book up America so we have something to focus on. We have wanted to go for years.

Hope everyone else is ok. Sorry its mainly a me post xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Misswoo thanks for the hugs, it's much appreciated. 
Don't apologise for posting about you, we've all had a rough time & are there for each other
Xxxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Sharry, please can u add me to the front page. Started stimming for ivf on 22nd July, ec 6th Aug & hopefully et 11th Aug  

Thanks xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, fingers crossed for the 11th, will they keep you updated? Xx


----------



## Little Rie

Firstly, Calladene, my heart goes out to you & your wife. I cannot imagine what you are both feeling. If I feel heart broken with a BFN, I just simply cannot begin to imagine what you both must be going through. Nothing I can say will be of any comfort to you, just know that you are truely in my thoughts & prayers. Huge virtual hugs to you 

Bumpy, MariMar & Misswoo, thank you all for your responses. As you all, and everyone else, appreciates this is one of the single most all-consuming journeys. The only other worse all-consuming journey I come out the other side of is the one of chronic pain. I never truly appreciate the dedication, the commitment, the hardship & the heartache of a journey such as the one of IF. It's all I ever see at the moment, and certainly all I ever think of. My BIL currently has a temporary custody order for his son, the court case is later this month. I find it so hard not to judge my nephews mum, for I don't know all the facts, but it just all seems so *unfair *from what I hear from my 6yo nephew that she can procreate and I can't. I have done everything the right way in my life, but it just feels like life gives nothing back. I have felt very suicidal in the past few weeks, and just can't see a purpose. I have a GP appt next week if this holiday doesn't help. I have also enquired about the IF clinic fertility counselling, but it's conflicts with work. Have to think about that a bit more.

I too found it very hard to be watching this site, and especially all the BFP & pg progresses. Whilst not jealous, envious maybe. I have had to remove myself from ******** as almost all of my 'friends' have children, or pg, and seeing as it's the school summer holidays my news feed was just full of family bragging.

I'm sure these feelings & this journey will get easier, but right now each day seems to be getting more & more difficult. I have questioned whether I am being punished, and if so, why? Or if the timing isn't right, and if so, when will it be? Life has been an uphill struggle since Oct '12, I wonder when we'll catch a break?

To end on a positive note, I'm really enjoying our holiday with DHs parents & nephew. I've loved being the cool aunt again, and I've been his "favourite" today  I apologise, I can't remember who asked where we're staying, but it's near the Lizard. Love this part of the UK, we're very lucky with some of the stunning countryside we have within the UK. It's also nice to be away from the stress of being at work, and the daily questions from patients (who don't know about out journey) asking me on a daily basis whether we have kids, or worse, if I'm pregnant... like I got on our OTD.


----------



## bumpylady

Littlerie you have explained my feeling down to a T.
I had to go to my GP today because as time is going past I'm not feeling any better, I'm feeling worse. 
I haven't posted on here much because after a bfn I felt I didn't fit in anymore, after the I'm sorry posts from anyone I guess there isn't much else for anyone to say & there are no updates for me to post.
My clinic have been rubbish with counselling so my GP has arranged some for me.
I also felt like and still feel like I'm being punished. When my mum left I raised my brother and cared for my Dad, I gave up my home & career to care for my dad for 10 years & this is my reward. Why do good when bad people seem to get it all & good people suffer. I'm still so angry  but knowing others feel the same at least makes me still feel human.


----------



## Little Rie

Bumpy, anger is my overriding emotion at the moment, so thankfully we're in the same boat there. I too feel as though I have nothing to bring to this forum, except negativity, anger & hurt. I don't even know what the next steps are as this is our first cycle. I am lucky & thankful however to have a partner who'll discuss it all with me. But I'm not usually negative and so it's hard to open up & reveal the inner emotions in me. He is by my side, and I never fear that it'll be any different, but it's still hard. I have slowly been pushing him away as I don't want to intentionally hurt him. I think I need counselling, but don't want to risk loosing my job to attend.

At birth, I was given 24hrs to live. I fought then & I'm still fighting _something_ every day. I'm tired now. Tired of this journey, and tired of life.


----------



## bumpylady

I'm going to try and arrange the counselling around my job, I took so much sick leave after getting my bfn that I thought  I was going to lose my job. 
I still have 3 fresh and 2 frozen cycles but my head isn't in the right place to continue just yet, if I rush in I know I'll be wasting my goes. 
I honestly didn't know it would be so hard, I'm physically, mentally and emotionally drained so I know I need to try and pull myself together before I can do anything. 
I've been pushing DP away so I now want to try and rebuild our relationship back to how it was. I guess I've pushed everyone away really.

We were born fighters, it's hard but it's what we have to do


----------



## misswoo

Little Rie & Bumpy, this is exactly how I feel too that I don't fit in anymore. I was worried it was just me but now I feel relief that others feel it too.

I am sick to death with life always dealing me the bad hand. The only thing that keeps me carrying on is my lovely fiance. He is the best thing that ever happened to me. I just hope that this will never affect our relationship as I don't know if I would ever cope without him.

All I want to do is stay in bed all day. Saturday i got up at 11am, ate breakfast then went back to bed until 5pm. Had to get up to do shopping then did nothing the rest of the day. I just want to sleep all day everyday.

I don't want to go to see anyone. I just can't be bothered. I hope I'm not going to feel like this forever. As I said previously, what is the point of life if you can't be a mum.

I also didn't realise how hard and painful the journey is. 

Sorry for the downer post xxx


----------



## bumpylady

I really hope and pray that we get our chance one day. 
I'm hoping the councelling the helps, my main reason was I felt like the way I was feeling wasn't normal. I now know that it must be normal so I can't thank you girls enough.


----------



## Little Rie

Misswoo & Bumpy (& MariMar), I sense your desperation, desire & hurt as well as my own. I can't say it'll get better for us, for I don't know that. I do know that we're not alone in this journey though.


Misswoo, it's great to see that you have the strong support from your fiancé, long may that continue. If all you can manage is a day in bed, then so be it. I'm sure he understands. 


Bumpy, I hope that counselling works out for you, I still need to decide if it's right for me at the moment. Some days I feel like I'm managing to move on, other days come crashing down. I just feel so confused by all of this. One day DH says we may as well try for a FET as they are there, other times he doesn't want to put me through it if this is how it makes me feel. I guess he's confused too. Although it's not coming from him, I feel like all the responsibility, and therefore pressure, is all on me. He doesn't see it that way, I know he doesn't, but at the moment when my trust, belief and hope are so low, it all feels like it's entirely mine & my body's fault. Our IF is unexplained, although likely to be twisted Fallopian tubes due to surgical adhesions, but investigations to confirm this are too risky. I feel like it IS my fault. 


One day. Surely?!


----------



## HopeFaith

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that so many of you are feeling so down at the moment   I find that when I'm feeling that low the best thing to do is to think of all the things you do have to be grateful for, i.e amazing, supportive partners, loving families, your health, jobs, a roof over your head, food & water & a warm place to call home. I watch the news & I see the devastation going on in the world & the innocent children being killed in Gaza & realise how lucky I am for the life I've been dealt. Yes, I'm infertile & may never have the child I've dreamed of, yes I suffer from daily chronic pain, yes I lost my dad when I was 15 & miss him everyday but hey, look at how blessed I am. Please don't think for a moment that I'm saying your loss/unsuccessful cycles aren't as important, I'm not. I totally understand how devastating it is. This is just a way of thinking that I personally find helps. You will have days when you can't get out of bed & don't see the point of living but it will get better. And please do get counselling if you are feeling like that. 

I hope I haven't offended anyone, just trying to find some positives in all the disappointment & heartache that this ivf journey causes. Lots of love   Xxx


----------



## KALM

LittleRie, MissWoo, BumpyLady, Marimar, I just wanted to let you know my heart aches for you guys and my thoughts are very much with you these days as you struggle to cope through this so difficult of times. There is light at the end of the tunnel though right now it seems so dark. Just as with break ups, although you find it hard to believe at the time, it does eventually get easier and the pain lessens, although is never forgotten.  I see so many signatures of ladies in the forums who have struggled through the negative tests and get their cherished little one in the end. I marvel at the strengthen of some for their perseverance to get there. I also have seen ladies who decided their path was adoption and are now enjoying their families. All these gave me hope during my journey that no matter the outcome of my first journey, in time there would be a way to be a mother. 

Do not worry about feeling you are being negative on these forums. I am glad you are using them as a way to share how you feel, as I think it can only do good to get it out, and recognise that you are not alone and others are going through the same things. 

When times are tough there is a quote I've loved since I was about 14 - "Be glad of life because it gives you the chance to love, and to work, and to play, and to look at the stars". Hugs to you all.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Morning everyone. Hugs to all that are feeling [email protected], I think the best of people would struggle with all this. Hope your all doing ok. Xx


----------



## hilly35

Ditto to jam ladies. Life is **** sometimes, but it is a rollercoaster and what goes down must come up again. The way I look at it I think you are so much more than just infertility, that's one part of you, but you are more than that and sometimes it's hard not to let that consume you but other times the other bits will become bigger and brighter and remind you that you are amazing women who do have the strength for this. You do xxxxxx


----------



## MariMar

Thanks for the kind, comforting words, *Jam&Cream, KALM and HopeFaith*. Appreciate that I'm not getting booted off the thread for being a Debbie Downer, and that you all have a wider perspective - I imagine that going through any pain and griefand loss in your life, for most people, makes you more able to recognise it in others and empathise. A small silver lining!

*Bumpy, LittleRie and MissWoo*: I wish we all lived near each other to meet up over a coffee - I think a good chat and weep would do wonders! I imagine you might be similar to me - one of my least favourite things is inconveniencing others or being a pain in the ****, so this situation is made even worse by my feeling too self-conscious to speak to most people about what we're going through... I've told a select few who've been great, a few who avoid the topic as they don't want to open wounds, and a few who've been totally **** about it. Counselling sounds good, as a concept, but I think having to rush to and from work and sessions might just add to my stress and anxiety. I'm also feeling pretty demoralised at work - there've been a lot of staff and business changes that aren't positive, and I've been lacking in motivation anyways... And feel trapped because I may do 1 or 2 other IVF treatments, and as my direct boss is aware, it's best to stick where people are a bit understanding. But it does feel like I'm treading water career-wise at this point, and had we not been going through treatment I would have left by now! Not having any control over the direction your life is going to take is so frustrating! Bumpy and LittleRie, your stories are really inspiring, and they're just testament to you being lovely people. Sadly, I think that for quite a lot of stuff in life, there's no 'fair' or 'unfair'; some things you can work towards, but most is luck and freak chance. I'm just hoping our freak chance will come sooner rather than later, and we can be laughing over this conversation in a year or two, as we try to strain some carrots for baby's lunch!

Thinking of everyone, especially LittleRie, Bumpy and MissWoo, and of course Calladene - hope that little embie is just being a bit mysterious; don't forget that technology and doctor's aren't always right, and if even they still want you coming in for tests... there's hope! BABY DUST


----------



## bumpylady

Marimar I wish we lived nearer too but I'm glad I still still have support from you & you can relate and understand these awful feelings. 
I'm ok today because I was at work, I guess I feel low at weekends because I have nothing to do and I don't want to do anything. 

Jam I'm much better today, thank you for still asking after us miserable ones lol.

Kalm you so so right, this isn't the end of my journey, it's just the start.

Hope I wish I had your strength and the support you have from family and friends. I have no family and one friend that I never see much because I moved away.

Littlerie I think the counselling will help me up because I'm not only dealing with a failed IVF I'm also dealing with my dp health and a few other things.

I just hope one day in the near future we can be cycle buddies again.

Misswoo you have been a fantastic to support on here not only to me but to other too. 
I would still like to keep in contact with you girls because although we've all had different outcomes we've shared each others pain and joy. 

At the moment my prayers are with calladene in the hopes that things turn around.

I know some people won't like these negative post but I just want others who may get a BFN to know that what they are feeling they are not alone, it's normal. I felt so horrible with the way I was feeling and I thought I was the only one but it seems like this is normal and it's the process to healing.


----------



## hilly35

Bumpy lady, who cares whether people don't like your posts. You have every right to feel the way you do and to share it. There is no where else that you will get the support like you do here. Some people say oh I can imagine how you are feeling but they can't. They haven't a clue. Unless you gave been through this you simply don't get it, I don't care what anyone says. You are in the right place and I hope you all continue to share the pain as those that know are right there standing shoulder to shoulder with you xxxxxx


----------



## misswoo

Thanks for your lovely comments ladies. Really sad that we didn't all get the outcome we wanted and sad that this group is drawing to a close as nearly everyone has finished. It has really helped me being on here. I don't know how I would've coped without this thread.

I have been feeling so ill today. I know what it is. I'm back on the coffee, pepsi max and not drinking water. I need to try and snap out of it and eat healthy and drink plenty of water but it is hard to focus.

Bumpy, you have been so supportive to me the last few days. Thank you. 

Marimar, I would've loved a vent over coffee. Not even sure where you're from? For all you know we could be close enough!

Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Hugs to all those that have been feeling down.  

Calladene - hope you are managing to get plenty of rest.

Hope all that had BFP's are doing well.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Lovely ladies - Please know that this board is here for the ups! * AND* the Downs - Dont feel you cant express yourself here as where else can we turn to for support? Nowhere in our real lives because only those that are going through it or have just gone through it can possibly understand. I know that you all feel terrible at the moment but this too will pass. We will feel awful for a time and you wont be able to see the wood for the trees, but I promise you it will get better, you will feel stronger and one day, you'll find the strength and courage to try again, or pursue a different way, or to move on.

Take heart ladies because this is not the end, this is just the end of the beginning.

Group hug


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone hope your all ok xx

I've to ring later to find out what time our penguin is going back in Friday, I'm super excited,   This is our turn. X

I'm super annoyed with this rain, in got so much to do and none of it can be done with rain, and it's still boiling too, it's making me grumpy    xx


----------



## Sammy77

Jam, Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow! xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Jelliebabe - you couldn't have said things better than in your last post. 

Jam - good luck for tomorrow

AFM -follow up at the clinic this afternoon.


----------



## Calladene

Hope everyone is well .
I'm exhausted and stressed and so upset still.
I am wanting to use a sperm donar from home and artificial inseminations.
I can't go through ivf again.
I any afford it and it takes other who we are.
I can now live in hope that I have been pregnant.
But he/she is going to be a angel instead of touching this earth xxx


----------



## Zee80

Calladene x


----------



## bumpylady

Good luck jam.

Calladene  I'm glad you have another option. You have well and truly proved you can get pregnant so keep fighting. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel but I know you're a strong woman & you won't give up.

Jellie you're words were spot on. Today I feel fine but tomorrow could be another story. I'm just going to take each day as it comes.
I still have funded cycles & I know I should focus on that but at the moment I want the old me back. IVF has taken a little part of me away but I'm determined to gain it back. 

I will do more personals later, I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with everyone and I hope you all understand why.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone. I'm not in until Friday though. It can't come soon enough. Xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Sorry for no personals, I'm feeling a little fragile after ec. Just to let you know that 
we got 8 eggs


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, congratulations. Enjoy a nice rest now you deserve it. Fingers crossed everything's busy tonight. X


----------



## KALM

Great news HopeFaith, fingers crossed they all get jiggy and you get a good rate of fertilisation reported tomorrow  Rest well, apart from the waiting, I think EC is the hardest part so nice that step is now over for you!


----------



## sunhog

Congrats hopefaith, hope you feel better soon, and you get good news on fertilisation  

Calladene still thinking of you, hope things turn round at your next scan xxx

Jam good luck for Friday bet you can't wait to have you little one back where it belongs xxx

Hope those who have had bad news this cycle are coming along slowly I know it will take time just take it one step at a time, I'm not very good with words but we are all here for you and you should feel bad about posting your feelings this is the best place to do it xxx

Talking frog how was the follow up? X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hopefaith - great news and fingers crossed for good fertilisation.

Calladene - you have an amazing strength that will keep you going.  

Sunhog - follow up went well thanks.  Don't know if we will have another cycle - plan was to only do one, but part of me feels that there are things i could have done differently and would like another go. 
If we did go again stimms would stay the same - numbers at ec, fertilisation and 3 day were nearly same as last time.  Didn't think there was a problem with implantation (i assume because it worked first time) so thought possibly chromosome issue with embies which could be due to my age. One of the embies was uneven at day three which may have indicated an issue, but the other had started to hatch by transfer and was about to go up a grade from a 4ab to a 5. 

Asked if there was anything I could do to improve egg quality and was told plenty of oily fish.  i don't like any sea food but was taking a multi vitamin and omega 3, but probably should have started taking it sooner.  
We have decided that I will carry on taking multi vits and omega 3(won't harm), will try and re-lose a few pounds and we will both make sure we are not lazy with food.  DH has two big  assignments between now and october and needs to relax a bit after so we will think about if we want to have another go early in the new year.  We were told that chances would not go down by waiting another 6 months.  Thoughts might be a bit clearer in a few months time.

If we do I might think about acupuncture as a couple of people have suggested it, and doing IMSI (DH has had results from no chance naturally to normal).


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, fingers crossed for the best news today. X

I'm super excited for tomorrow  it's nearly time. X


----------



## HopeFaith

Jam, Kalm, Sunhog & talkingfrog - Thank you for your well wishes  

Jam - not long now  

Waiting for the call to say how many eggs fertilised. They said they'd call between 9 & 11 so I'm sitting by the phone scared to have a shower in case I miss the call


----------



## Jelliebabe

Jam - SQUEEEEE - how exciting - Good luck for tomorrow!

Hope - Fingers crossed for a FAB phone call today

TalkingFrog - DHEA, Coq10 are both supposed to be good for eqq quality (I'm taking these).  Also I have heard that Royal Jelly and Omega 3 also (Omega 3 is in oily fish I think).  I don't take the last 2 myself!  Have a look at the supplements page, there is a looooong list!

Hope everyone is good today!


----------



## HopeFaith

6 eggs fertilised   They have booked me in for day 5 transfer on Mon unless I hear from them on Sat   Xxx


----------



## sunhog

Oh great fert rate hopefaith, good luck hope they make it to 5 day, bet Monday can't come soon enough for you, fingers crossed for you xx

Jam how are you feeling today? Bet you super excited good luck for tomorrow xxx

Talkingfrog I wrote out a big long post to you this morning and it disappeared into the abyss, your follow up sounds promising and your embie was a great grade so you know you can get great quality, I don't like oily fish   but anything is worth trying, hope you get strength to start again soon xxx

Hi to everyone else hope today is a good day for you all xxx


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone  

I haven't been on here for a few days Ive been on the other threads for some support as I had a scare but will not burden you lot with it.

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry the way some of you ladies have been feeling / are feeling     After my failed cycles I was feeling exactly the same infact I was so distraught I left the forum because I couldn't face reading about anyone's BFPs i only rejoined when I started this cycle , I actually took 2 years out after my failed cycles too I'd had enough of living for ivf and not living for me , so me and hubby had some wonderful holidays we moved house and I started my own business and we just felt like us again , this year we decided to do another ICSI cycle so I lost 2 and a half stone and was the healthiest is ever been I gave it my all and here I'am .... All I can say to you is It will happen one day it's just when..... And honestly time is a great healer , I wish you all your BFPs when you decide to cycle again you all truly deserve it    xxx

Hopefaith - absolutely fantastic news , I will be   for you embies , are you having one or two transferred ?   x

Jam - Wahooo one more sleep .... I'm sending you my love and good luck wishes for tomorrow     x

Love to you all   xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hope you're okay Candy!

AFM - I *THINK* I'm on day one!  I say I think as last time I got my knickers all in a twist and started stopped started stopped the started properly and got the cyst!  Anyway I will tell the clinic tomorrow and book myself in if I am still bleeding.  fingers crossed gals.

I am the last to cycle on this board aren't I?!?!?!  That has to be some sort of a record right?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jellie*, yay, your finally getting going. Think there's just a few of us left now. Best of luck. X

*Candy*, hope your good now. And the small ones too  X

*Sunhog*, I'm ok thanks. Probably be a nervous wreck tomorrow though, especially while I'm waiting for the embryologist to ring. Hope your good. X

Hi everyone else. X


----------



## bumpylady

Hi all, just wanting a bit of advice. My AF came after stopping meds, it started on the 29th. Wasn't heavy and was brown blood, it has been brown up until today and now it's stopped. That's a 10 day AF. I was expecting a heavy bleed as the tablets thickened my lining. 
I have my follow up in September so I will ask them but just wondering if anyone had the same.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, I was told mine might be heavier after my failed cycle. The one initially after was normal though, my last one was a nuisance though. It couldn't make it's mind up whether it was here or not. X


----------



## bumpylady

Did your next one arrive on time?
I'm usually every 28 days so I'm hoping that they return to normal now.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

The next one was a day late. It started on the Friday but I'd been spotting since the Monday. I've never had spotting before and was on the phone everyday to the nurses. Think they thought I was neurotic and quite odd, 34 and I didn't know if I was a having a period or not   x


----------



## bumpylady

Lol that has made me laugh. I didn't want to ring the clinic and ask, I know that's what they are there for but I feel like I'm bothering them.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I rang everyday, 'Hi, I don't know whether I'm having my period?' I felt very silly  
X


----------



## Sammy77

Jam - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you. Hope your both doing well. X


----------



## HopeFaith

Candy - hi, we've missed you! Sorry to hear about your scare   Hope all is ok now. Thanks for the well wishes. We're hoping to have 2 transferred  

Jelliebabe - yay for finally starting  

Sunhog - thanks for your well wishes too  

Jam - will be thinking of you tomorrow.

The embryologist called again after my last post to say that once under the embryoscope they realised that one had fertilised abnormally so we only have 5 now. Hope they're fighters


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

5 is still good. Fingers crossed for them. X


----------



## KALM

Good luck tomorrow Jam&cream!! Sending lots of


----------



## Lynsey_90

Lots of luck for tomorrow j&c!

Fingers crossed for your embies hopefaith

Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Jelliebabe -  thanks for the info - will have a look.  Omega 3 is the oily fish - I can't stand any seafood.  Last time I ask the midwife if I needed to take anything to replace it and she suggested omega 3, but didn't seem to worried.  I decided to take it anyway.  Didn't take anything other than folic acid before and during treatment though.  Dud out the zita west books I bought about 5 years ago so will have a read of those too.

Hopefaith  -  five is a lovely number. Fingers crossed for a 5 days transfer.

Jam - good luck for tomorrow.

Sunhog -  thank you for the attempted post    I have done that a few times.  DH current study module finishes in october, then we hope to move DD to the bigger bedroom.  There is quite a bit of clearing to do and furniture to move as well as decorate. Had hoped she would move to the bigger room and share it, but when we asked her if she wanted to have that room yesterday she made it clear that the walls had to be pink(currently yellow)  I assume she would want a sister if we did get pregnant again!  Decided that we did not want to cycle on the approach to christmas (I would feel i did not have time to relax) and so any further go if it happens would be in the new year. 

Bumpylady  -  my bleed seemed thinner than normal but also lasted about 10 days.  When I looked back at dates both the cycle when I started down regging and the cycle with stimming were both 31/32 days which is average for me.  Sort of nice to know cycle length was regular (probably more regular then normal ). 

Candy -  hope all is ok now with you and the little ones.


----------



## sunhog

good luck jam   x

Jellie yay yes that has got to be a fertility friends record, xxx

Faith hope shame about the other embie but 5 is still a great number to play with x

Talkingfrog yes looks like DD has her heart set on a girl haha, new year new start,  xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies, just popping on to say good luck to *jamandcream* for today.

And great news for you *hopefaith* on your embies, 5 is a great number!

*talkingfrog* i have started taking dhea (to help egg quality) and evening primrose oil (supposed to help my cervical stenosis in some way) since cycle cancelled in hope that this will all be in my system and help once we get going again in sept/oct.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks everyone  xx

*Becky*, I used to take dhea and my eggs were absolutely brilliant quality according to the embryologist, I don't know if that had something to do with it but it can't hurt to try. X

Right fingers crossed for the best, stickiest penguin you can ever imagine  xx


----------



## Candy x

Good Luck Jam , sending positive vibes your way Hun    

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I was right to get anxious. This cycles definitely over for us. Our penguin didn't defrost properly. She said it started to go dark when they took it out and it got worse when they put it in the culture. There was something else she said but I can't remember. 
I think like I'm being punished and that it will never work. I'm glad I've got next week off. I feel heartbroken and devastated.   I wonder what I've done to deserve to feel like this. Xx


----------



## Sammy77

Oh Jam I am so so sorry, you really do not deserve this. sending you big hugs and really hope and pray that you will get your dream one day.   XX


----------



## HopeFaith

Jam - I'm so very sorry. Sending you virtual hugs & the strength to keep fighting for your dream, it will happen one day


----------



## hilly35

oh jam so so sorry. That is unbearable.


----------



## Candy x

Oh no Jam   I'm so distraught for you ! Like Shania said you DO NOT deserve this! Life is so cruel , I'm so so sorry     
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunhog

Oh my god Jam I'm so sorry, I didn't expect that, you must be devastated, really really sorry, you haven't done anything to deserve this it is not your fault, what freezing process does your clinic use, might be worth asking if they do vitrification, my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I can't believe it. Only 3% don't defrost properly. Why on earth do I have to sit in that box? I'm not sure what process they use, I'll ask when I speak to them next. 
You know everyday at work I see drug users, alcoholics, child abusers and the most disgusting people you could ever imagine pregnant or they've got many children that have been taken from them and it into care. They have these in the blink of an eye, I'd happily chop off an arm to have baby. I know we'd both be the best parents we possibly could be but no we're not allowed to have that chance. Maybe that's where I'm going wrong? It might work next time if I start injecting heroin, seems to work for everyone else. Xxx


----------



## KALM

Oh Jam... I'm so very sorry life just sucks sometimes.. It's so unfair. Wish I had some words to make it magically better for you... Wishing you the strength and perseverance to get through this. Take care and sending  .


----------



## BeckyA

So sorry *jam*, thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Jam I'm so sorry it's so unfair. I didn't realise there were different freezing methods but our clinic told us that typically 30% don't survive thaw (so much higher than 3% you were given today). I'm not sure why that is or what method they use though.
I'm just really really sorry it hasn't worked out for you and like Kalm, i am wishing you the strength to get through this  Xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Sorry to hear that Jam x


----------



## sunhog

Yes vitrification has a better success rate if thawing, so unfair for you jam, I know how you feel regarding unmentionables popping babies out left right and center, one of my old friends went down the wrong path and is addicted to heroin, I love her to bits but don't like the path she has chosen so no longer associate with her, needless to say she has spat out 3 kids 2 of which have been taken off her, so unfair I would love to be able to have children at the drop of a hat! 

Lynsey I would change clinics if the thaw rate was that low! maybe its worth bearing in mind if you want to go down the IVF route again in the future.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I think they must do this vitrification that you said about. You just don't think they you'd be so unlucky to be in that 3%. Lynsey I think I'd change too that's really quite high. Xx


----------



## sunhog

Sounds like it jam, that's why it's so unfair with such a low rate as that and your little embie unfortunately fell into that small category so unfortunate, I'd find it just as hard as you to understand, much worse when there is only one frozen embie, xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Wow I honestly didn't realise rates could be so different. We didn't get any frozen embryos from this cycle anyway which was really disappointing but to be honest when they said only 70% survive thaw it did feel like an FET would always carry quite a risk of disappointment unless we had a few to freeze. It would definitely make me think about changing clinics if ever need any further treatment.
Jam it sounds like you have been incredibly unlucky this time and I'm so so sorry.xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Jam -  sending you a hug    I can't imagine how you feel. 

I thought the survival rate of thawing was about 70% or 80 % not as much as 93%


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It depends how they were frozen apparently. Vitrification or spf. Vitrification has much better results. Just not for me. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Jam- can see what time you posted,  hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I managed to get a bit thanks. I went to the gym after posting. I'm ready for my bed now though. X

Hope everyone's good and enjoying the sun. X


----------



## KALM

Hey Rose Quartz ladies... Charlotte posted about it some time back, but some of us are planning a meet up in London on Sunday 7th September.  If any of you would like to join us that we don't already know about, please pm me or Charlotte to let us know. I think we have 6 so far going...


----------



## Candy x

Kalm Might be abit too much of treck for me   what a lovely idea though xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Well it's been a long weekend & I'm absolutely shattered so please forgive the short post.

Just to say that I got the dreaded call on Sat morning at 8 am to say our embies weren't doing too well & to come in for day 3 transfer. I sobbed like a baby the whole way there! Not sure how my hubby puts up with me    

Of our 5 embies we had a 3 cell and two 6 cells with fragmentation that they said were all no good. Then we had a 5 cell which was an ok grade but they'd want more cells ideally and an 8 cell good grade. So we had the 5 cell & 8 cell transferred.

Which means I am officially PUPO however I'm finding it difficult to stay positive. Mrs Misery Guts here thinks it's all over already  

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Little Rie

Congratulations on the PUPO HopeFaith, fingers crossed for you. Are you able to take some time to rest during your 2WW?


----------



## hilly35

Hope faith, I know it's so easy to say but you have a good one on board there, an eight cell is a strong chance. That's what I had and it took, so I have every thing crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Thanks ladies.

LittleRie - luckily I'm a teacher so I have 4 weeks to rest now  

Hilly - you have given me so much hope, thank you


----------



## KALM

HopeFaith, congrats on being PUPO! Glad to hear you can take things easy for your 2WW. Whilst I understand your worry, there are so many stories when people had less than perfect embys put back and got their BFP! Keep as positive as you can, your little one has to know how much you want it and believe in it and it will, fingers crossed, be a fighter!!


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith congrats on being PUPO , i no I had blastocysts put back but both my blasts were Grade 2 ( grade 1 is best ) and both had slight fragmentation... Honestly Hun just because there not the best it means absolutely nothing! your embies have as much chance as anyone else's , stay positive      xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hopefaith - day three tranfer doesn't mean what you have had put back isn't good,  just there were a few less to pick from.  Glad you can rest in you 2ww.  Fingers crossed gor good results. 

Candy  - hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, good luck. 3 day isn't a bad thing, it's worked for loads. Xx


----------



## SELL01

Congrats HopeFaith!!!  You are now PUOP!!! Hope you are taking good care of yourself and talking to your two little embies that are on board they need to hear you being positive they need to know you are welcoming them so don’t even think about given up before you have given yourself and them both the very best chance …… its nerve stomach turning I know but please stick with it lots our friends have twins and one lot of triplets from day three so make sure keep talking to them both sending you a very big hug, how was the wedding?

Hope everywhere else is doing ok?  Any more EC or ET?

Those who are awaiting ODT how are you feeling I am currently 5 days past my 5 day transfer im feeling nothing like zero very few little twinges and pulling pains but equally not sure if it’s in my mind I do however have horrid thrush like sensation from the gel its honestly gross! Has anyone else suffered from this can you take anything?

Sending you all lots of hugs
xx


----------



## sunhog

Congrats hope faith, fingures crossed when is OTD? 

Jam hope you are ok x

Sell good luck not long to go now, when are you testing? 

KALM thanks for the invite, London is a bit far for me though, x


----------



## HopeFaith

Thank you so much Kalm, Candy, Talkingfrog, Jam, Sell & Sunhog for all your positive vibes    

OTD is 22nd Aug. Luckily we're away from 16th-20th Aug so I won't be able to test until the 21st so not too early. When you think about it the 2ww isn't that bad, right? It's next Fri already so I will know next week!!!    

Xxx


----------



## MariMar

*Jaaaaam*! So, so sorry to hear about the defrosting. It does seem so very unfair, especially given the unlikelihood of there being a problem... I'm thinking of you, and really hope you get a chance to regroup in your week off - maybe take yourself somewhere nice with DP to distract you, and talk over plans for the future (if you're compelled to - maybe it's just better to relax!). Big, big   

*Hope*: please don't stress! You can't just assume that if you don't do a Day 5 transfer, it's not going to work! My understanding is that they only started doing Day 5 ones in recent years, and one thing the doc did say to me is that as much as it is great to be able to wait until Day 5 to see how the embies are developing, the best possible place for them is in you! So just see it as them being in the right, safest place. You're PUPO, so relax, take some time out and think of your lovely embie!  

*SELL*: so excited you're now PUPO! Feels like ages ago we first *met* on FF and you were talking about your treatment... in the faraway future  I also got quite bad thrush-like symptoms and was so uncomfortable - I've only ever had thrush once before in my life! I spoke to the doc, and he said I could put the pessaries in the back door. I was worried initially that it wasn't the most 'direct' way to bring progesterone into my system, but to be honest, on the box is says 'anal / vaginal', and it ended up being soooo much easier and better - no drips, no chunks, no pain or itchiness!

*KALM*: amazing that you and Charlotte are planning a London meet-up on 7 Sept. I'd love to come! Have sent you a PM, KALM...

*AFM*, I'm doing a bit better. Work is just so crazy at the moment, and we're having an extension built onto our flat, so I don't really have much of a choice, to be honest! Had a few weeks of a few too many tears and a few too many drinks, but now I'm feeling a bit (just a bit) tougher, and ready for another treatment if I can get good enough blood test results anytime soon. I think it's also because I've done some serious thinking, and I think I would be ok with a DE. I need to think more, and talk more about it with DH (who seems pretty weird about it). It comes with a million of its own problems, and I'm in no way giving up on my own eggs yet, but I need to be realistic. I want to be a mum! Just looking ahead to holiday time now - no holiday plans as yet, just days off, which I think I need! Soon, soon... Just 2.5 more weeks!

Big   to all, and of course, babydust!


----------



## SELL01

MariMari how lovely to see you name pop up, I do hope you are doing ok chicken sounds like you are taking the steps you need and have your DH onside to support you along whichever road you take – stick with it you will get there we all will just take some a little longer than others but we will get there xxx thanks for the tip will give that whirl as quite honestly its causing a burning sensation which is just horrid however hoping no pain no gain!! Tee hee!

HopeFaith that’s more like it where are you off to on holiday just think how quick the past 10 days have gone and what you have gone through to get to here, give yourself a mighty big pat on the back!!! some would of run a 1000000 miles a very long time ago – give yourself some you to and remember your embies need you to be on side so talk to them and let them know you are going to get there together sounds crazy but I have found its helped so far god only know what is round the corner but taking each day as it comes as I really cannot control what may or may not happen tomorrow.

Week today is OTD……….. my birthday!!  Sort of wish it was not on my birthday but hoping somehow this may bring us a little bit of luck!

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## HopeFaith

MariMar - lovely to hear from you & that you're keeping busy & thinking of different options. Thanks for your kind words, I will take your advice & relax  

Sell - we're just going to the New Forest for a few days but it will be a lovely distraction   I think having OTD on your birthday can only be a good sign  

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MariMar*, thank you. I just couldn't believe it. I'd thought about it briefly but not that much, you don't really imagine you'll be so unlucky. 
We're going to the lakes tomorrow so some relaxing definitely on order. 
Hope your doing well, glad to see your looking forward and considering all options. X

*Sell*, good luck it will be here before you know it. X


----------



## KALM

*Sell* I also used the pessaries the back way the whole time... Tried the front once but really didn't like the feeling!

*Jam*, enjoy the Lake District, I hope the weather is kind to you.


----------



## misswoo

Hi all! 

Hope everyone is doing well 

Congrats to the new PUPO ladies.

Hope the ladies in the 2WW are coping ok.

Just thought I would pop in and update you after my follow up appointment.
Everything went well. I am going to have same DR, slightly increased stims at 135 to start with and I have asked for something that doesnt go up vaginally as I got BV and worried it had some part in my BFN. They have said I can have cyclogest up the back door! Also they have said I can have two embies next time 
Feeling so much better now after my appointment, it has given me the closure I needed. 

I've had amazing support from most of you. It really helped me to deal with my BFN and I now feel so much more positive. One person in particular, you have been my rock and thank you for our daily chats and for making me giggle like a teenager.
Thank you all for putting up with me. Thanks to those of you who have been very supportive! Hugs to all of you.

Hope everyone gets their dream one day soon! Xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MissWoo*, hope you get yours too, you truly deserve it. Remember only 20 Fridays until Xmas, you'll be cycling before you know it. Xx


----------



## misswoo

Jam, Wow 20 left. It sounds so soon! Eeeek xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It's 19! I thought Xmas day was a Friday, it's a Saturday. See it's even closer now   x


----------



## misswoo

Jam, wow a week has passed already   x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sell - would be lovely birthday present to have a bfp

Hopefaith - good luck for otd.  Have a good holiday. We had a lovely time in the new forest.  

Marimar  - days off are nice to look forward too.  Take some time for yourself

Jam - enjoy the lakes.

Misswoo - glad you feel better after your appointment


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

A special 'hi' to *MissWoo* - really glad to hear you're feeling better... Think about you and LittleRie a lot, as we were cycle buddies almost to the day! Hearing that you've already got your next IVF planned... So pleased for you! It means that you're feeling strong enough to move on, and onto another big chance at a BFP! Hooray! And *Jam* is right, you'll be there in no time...    Hoping we'll be cycle buddies again, but I'm on a different protocol, seemingly - well, because of my low AMH/high FSH, the doctor wants to test me every month for the next few months on my Day 2, and if my FSH is looking good (as much less than 10 as possible), we'll jump onto that month for treatment! I'm also supposed to take estrogen pills for a few days before my Day 2, as apparently part of my problem (which is normal for people with diminished ovarian reserve) is that I start my cycle earlier than it seems, so that can hold it off a bit so I'm more regular-woman 'normal'. And apparently, a problem for me (and often for others who don't make many follies) is that I develop a 'lead' folly very early on, and it overwhelms the rest with the hormones it secretes, and keeps them from developing along with. Hence my only having 2 eggs to collect the first time around! Thought I'd share this in case anyone else has a diagnosis similar to mine...

*SELL*: Hoping for a very BFP birthday to you! 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Calladene

Shared olease can u update the page to misscarriage .

Hello ladies we lost the baby had no heartbeat.
We are strong and dealing with this sad event well.
The d&c is tommorrw .
I want to wish everyone of u sucess .
Your all very brave ladies 
And last of all never give up ...

Xxxxxx lots of love xxxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Calladene - I'm so so sorry


----------



## Sammy77

Calladene - so sorry to hear this. xx


----------



## MariMar

Oh, no, Calladene, was hoping that your radio silence meant things were going ok. Really, really sorry for your loss. Knowing how devastating an IVF BFN can be, I can't imagine what you're going through to feel so excited and hopeful and have it not work out. I'm thinking of you, and hoping you and your girlfriend are taking it easy and working things through at whatever speed feels best. Fingers crossed that you'll be back in the IVF saddle soon, and that your terrific track record for lots of embies and blast transfer will mean that you'll have a baby soon!

Big hugs to you


----------



## Candy x

Calladene , just devastated for you both   look after yourself Hun and I wish you all the luck when you decide to try again xxxx


----------



## sunhog

So sorry calladene, I echo what everyone else says. You and your partner sound really strong and I hope when the time is right you are able to try again. xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Calladene so sorry to hear this    You are a tough cookie and I hope you and your dw find the strength to try again xxxxx


----------



## Little Rie

Oh Calladene, I am so sorry & sad to read your news. Huge hugs to you & your partner at this hard time, may you both find the strength within each other to get through this & work out what is right for you both as you go forward xx


----------



## KALM

I'm afraid today is the saddest day of my whole life. Our little one did not make it It only measured 5-6 weeks instead of 8 and there was no heartbeat. I didn't know I have so many tears in me. We are just absolutely devastated. I know one in 4 pregnancies end in MC, but you never expect it to be you and it is just so hard. The clinic suggests I should wait to see if the MC happens naturally in the next 1-2 weeks, if not I'll need an operation as there is a risk of infection.

I am grateful to know I can get pregnant, and I know OH and I will get through this, and we will try again as soon as we can with FET with our one frostie, but it will take some time to grieve and deal with this.  

Good luck to those of you still cycling, I wish you every success. And to those who got BFP's, maybe the timing will be that I can cycle with some of you lovely ladies again next time. The Rose Quartz group has been the best thing through my journey, and I thank each and every one of you for your support.


----------



## sunhog

So sorry Kalm, you must be devostated I can't beleive it, its so unfair. Take care of yourself and OH. xxxx


----------



## hilly35

KALM I posted on the other thread but just wanted to say here - so so sorry sweetie - I so sad to hear this news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Lots of sad news recently   hoping we all get there eventually. Xx


----------



## hilly35

Me too jam, me too xxxx


----------



## Little Rie

Oh KALM, I am so very very sorry to read about your news. Like you say yourself, it will take time for you both to grieve & feel ready to move on. Keep talking to each other & I am sure that you can get through this. Huge, huge hugs to you both


----------



## HopeFaith

Kalm - my heart goes out to you. I can't even begin to imagine how devastated you must be feeling. I'm so so sorry.   When the time is right for you to try again with your frostie I will be praying for you   Much love, stay strong xxx


----------



## Calladene

Are u ok candy xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , sorry I haven't been on here for a while it's kinda quiet lately , plus with all the bad news of BFNs and miscarriage I didn't feel right posting on here and you having to look at my ticker! I no I wouldn't want to see when I had my BFNs x

Calledene - Thankyou for asking over me , I saw your post on the other thread too, I really appreciate it especially as your having just as a tough time too  
I'm feeling a little better today , I slept better last night, hubby gave me a good talking too because I was just a mess yesterday. It's not good for me so I'm trying to stay as positive as I can , I just can't wait until Monday to no how bad the disorder is , I just need to no! x

Kalm - as I said on the other thread , so very sorry Hun life's unfair to the kindest of people   x

Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping strong xxxx


----------



## bumpylady

Candy, I'm glad you are feeling a little better today.  I felt so sad reading your update and do follow your posts. 
Please let us know on Monday how things go, I can't possibly begin to imagine what you are going through.
I love your consideration for others but I hope everyone agrees that we would like updates from you. 

Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## hilly35

Candy so lovely to hear your update - as Bumpy says we are all here for you as you are for us. I cant begin to imagine the emotional turmoil you are going through - I am wishing the days away for you until Monday when you can get some more (hopefully positive) news. Please come on here to unload - thats what we are here for. 

Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy x

Thankyou bumpy and hilly  
I can't believe just how much support I've had from all the ladies on this site , I've had loads of PMs and well wishes on a few threads I'm just overwhelmed by it all and can honestly say I'm in a better place from it too.

Bumpy - be assured I will update Monday night or maybe Tuesday depending the outcome. Thankyou   x

Hilly - thanks got your support on all the threads   and just wanted to say Goodluck to you for Monday aswell it's your 12 weeks scan if I remember correctly    x


----------



## hilly35

THanks Candy !


----------



## bumpylady

I'm so glad you have comfort in our support and I will be thinking of you xx

Hilly good luck for your scan, you must be so excited


----------



## HopeFaith

Candy - so nice to hear from you but I'm afraid I seem to have missed some of your posts because I didn't realise things were a little bumpy for you at the moment. Sorry to hear you've had a scare, I do hope Mon brings you good news     Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, you getting on ok? When do you test? Can't be long now. X


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey Jam, 

Still a week until OTD - 22nd Aug but all websites I've seen have said it should be 20th Aug so I'll be testing from Wed   Think other than me it's just Sell who's OTD is Mon, if I remember correctly? It's very quiet on here now. 

How are you getting on? Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy - so sorry to hear your news and good luck with your scans next week. Glad you are feeling a bit better today. I can only imagine how you feel. I know from experience it is frightening to be told a baby has something wrong as DD had a small hole in her heart and so had to have an op to close it. But it is amazing what doctors can do now and it sounds like little one is a fighter.  Please still post your updates.  I don't know about others, but even with a failed cycle, I still like to hear of others that have got a BFP as it gives a hope that it can happen. 

Good luck Hopefaith and Sell for your OTD.

Calladene and Kalm - hope you are both ok. 

Sending prayers   for a good outcome for everyone and a hug   for all that need one.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Candy you have been a massive support to so many on this forum I'm glad we can all now be there to support you. Am hoping and praying for good news for you on Monday xxx 

Hopefaith lots of luck for testing next week I hope it's good news for you also.

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SELL01

hi ladies, 
didnt want to read and run but to save me going utter bonkers I have been banded from google and any website but sneaky peak wanted to check you were all OK?

Candy I am sending you hugs hugs and kisses read your post on the other thread, your hubby is right both your beautiful amazingly created little bubbas need you more than ever so together you will remain stronger than ever and move forward try to prepare your questions for monday and make sure hubby listens more than you as I never seem to take it all it normally due to being in tears - PMA   
Klam sending you huge hugs lovely hope you are both focusing on each other and nothing else, its cruel wicked world sometimes but dont give up on your dreams easier said than done but pls try and remain focused on your dreams   
Jam&Cream how are you doing?
Calladene sending you both hugs xx  
Hope how are you doing how are you feeling?
TalkingFrog how about you?

any plans for the weekend?

I have just blown out my own birthday drinks tonight its just too hard finding excuses not to drink they have cabs booked and paid for gueslist and tables in bars etc I would be the first calling on the shots so just not where I need to be..... 
Monday can not come soon enough really wish it was not my birthday but praying it will somehow give us a little luck..... still no real signs a little tired but could just be an excuse to be lazy!sore boobs only in the morning when I first get out of bed - no spotting just really not so sure its our time.....

Watch this space 

have a good weekend ladies 

Lxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*SELL*, good luck for Monday. You've done well holding out. Loads don't have any symptoms so you never know. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sell - well done for not testing early - hopefully you will have a lovely birthday present and test positive.  I had no symptoms last time (other than being bloated from ohss) and had a bfp.  

No big plans for the weekend.  Had a lazy start to the day, but then did an exercise DVD  and housework.  Might see if we can go on a short bike ride tomorrow if it stays dry.  Looking forward to a few days away in early September.


----------



## sunhog

Good luck for tomorrow sell xxx


----------



## hilly35

Best of luck sell xxxx


----------



## Little Rie

*HopeFaith*, how are things going with the 2WW? Good luck for your OTD on the 22nd Aug (or the 20th if you end up testing early!). I hope your having a nice time away, the New Forest is beautiful!

*Jam&Cream*, hope you're doing ok & enjoyed your trip to the Lakes.

*MariMar*, good to see you are feeling a little better about things, and good luck with your & DHs decisions about DE. I imagine that's a difficult decision. Enjoy your time off soon. It was nice to see you pop up on here, think of you, *Irma2013, k161, Misswoo, bumpy & Lynsey_90* regularly as we were all very close in OTDs. 

*Misswoo*, sounds like your follow up appt went well. When does your next cycle start?

*SELL01*, sorry to read that you've had thrush. Hope that's clearing up for you. Happy birthday for tomorrow, and if pray that it's a BFP for you! 

*Talkingfrog*, hope that you're doing ok. Where are you going away in September? I love being nosey about other peoples holiday plans lol. 

*Calladene & KALM*, how are you both doing? I think about you both daily during these difficult times. 

*hilly35, Lynsey_90, sunhog & Talkingfrog*, how are you all? Good luck for your 12w scan tomorrow Hilly, I'll be looking out for positive news!

*Candy*, good luck for tomorrow, I hope you manage to get some sleep, and positive news, tomorrow.

*AFM*, it was our 6yr wedding anniversary yesterday, been together almost 14yrs though! We spent the day house hunting, we saw one on Friday and 6 yesterday. None were right for us. We are seeing one more on Wednesday and a further one next Saturday. We are quite limited really as we need a property with a self-contained annexe for my parents. Still, it's exciting times!

I have my head round our unsuccessful cycle, and am at peace with it. We have a follow up appt 1st Sept and with any luck we'll start DR after Octobers AF. Unfortunately, my chronic pain (CP) levels shot up on Thursday, and I don't know why. I have had to go back on Tramadol but it's not yet helping. They don't like me on it whilst TTC but I just cannot function without it so it's a case of the devil & the deep blue sea. Hopefully I won't need further CP treatment which will put our IF journey in jeopardy. Today is a lazy day for me too now


----------



## KALM

*littleRie*, so nice to see you posting on here again, and so glad that you are at peace with what happened. Happy anniversary for yesterday and good luck for the house hunting!! That's exciting times!! OH laughed at me when I was getting stressed after seeing 7 houses and not finding the one, but thankfully it didn't take too much time in the end. Not that our place is our "forever" house, we bought it as 4-5 year place and it needed some TLC which is ongoing, but also means we should be able to add some good value to it by our work.

*Sell* happy birthday for tomorrow and fingers crossed it is a lucky one!

*Hilly* good luck for yours can tomorrow, and *candy* still thinking of you and tomorrow brings the best news possible in the circumstances.

*Lynsey* it must not be long until your first scan now  19th was it?

AFM, I'm ok, just taking one day at a time. I won't go into details but no sign of the MC yet just a dull ache in my belly. Should be seeing consultant at local hospital sometime this week, GP was making me an appt. Right now whilst still obviously sad this wasn't our time, I'm feeling accepting of the situation and looking forward to being able to move on and hopefully to have a FET before the year is out. I still find comfort and happiness from checking these boards and hearing others good news, and seeing how everyone is getting on, even if I may not post as much.

 to all.


----------



## bumpylady

Popping in quickly to say I'm thinking of you tomorrow *candy*


----------



## Candy x

Thankyou to all of you thats sent your well wishes for tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Thinking of you and DH tomorrow candy xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## sunhog

Good luck for tomorrow candy x

Sell forgot to wish you happy birthday for tomorrow   Hope you get a great present   xxx

I'm glad some of those who have not had a good cycle this time are starting to look forward I wish you all the best for your next cycle xxx

Hopefaith hope this week goes quickly and you get a great result wed or fri whenever you decide to test xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sell*, good luck for the morning, and happy birthday. Hope it's the best. X

*Candy*, truly hope tomorrow's scan bring some good news  X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy - will be thinking of you tomorrow

Sell - Happy birthday for tomorrow and good luck for your test

Kalm - Hope the appointment with the consultant goes as well as it can.  At least you seem to be able to look forward and plan for your frostie.

Little Rie - Happy anniversary for yesterday.  Good luck with the house hunting.  We were lucky as we only saw about  5 houses before buying.  Originally put two offers in on a house in the next street, but they refused an offer just below the asking price even though the house had been on the market for 12 months.  Got concerned that we would be about to complete and they would ask for the rest of the money.
In terms of hols we are taking DD who is three to peppa pig world.   Doing a two night hotel stay with the packages they offer on the website.  We stayed near there for a week last year so went for the day -  didn't realise when we planned it that the schools had a training day so was busier than we expected.  She can go on a few more rides now as she is a little taller so really looking forward to it.  Hope it is dry otherwise we will get wet without going in the splash zone.


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Just a quick one from me as I'm away in the New Forest. But just to let you all know that I'm thinking of you. Especially Candy, good luck today with your scan   and Sell, happy birthday & hope you get your bfp!  

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*SELL*, hope your too busy celebrating to update  x


----------



## Candy x

Sorry for late update , I've been asleep all afternoon, just had my tea ( vegetable soup )  boring I no but honestly me and hubby haven't got the energy to cook tea between us x

Well I can't believe I'm actually writing this but the specialist at the specialist hospital has said my small babies bowels has gone back in and tummy has closed up normally  within 4 days! I tell you ladies if there was such things as miracles we've had one today for sure .... Me and hubby are in total shock ..... We went to that hospital to find out how bad our babies defect was And if we was going to lose our baby! I told her to double / Triple check .... But she literally checked both babies hearts tummy legs arms brain placentas everything, it was a very impressive scan machine, she said the machine cost as much as a Rolls Royce! 
As much as were both ecstatic I'm absolutely fuming we was told our baby had this bowel defect and now she hasn't got it? It's not right ,,, I've been through 5 days of hell waiting for this scan thinking the worst...I could of lost my babies through stress...I have proof aswell as the consultant at my hospital wrote in my maternity book the defect my small twin supposedly had!! I am going to write a letter of complaint I do not want anyone having to go through what I've been through, I have decided to wait until after birth as I don't want it to effect the way they treat us at the scans etc. 
it's a absolute miracle I feel so blessed both my babies are healthy.
I have a follow up appointment in 3 weeks but that's just to be on the safe side.
I'm going to start and relax now and enjoy being pregnant xxxx

Thanks to you all for your support you've all been amazing xxxx

Hilly congrats on your scan  another big step closer to meeting our babies xxxx

I'm on  

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, that's amazing news. You must be both thrilled  Let's hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful. Xx


----------



## sunhog

Brilliant candy you must be over the moon, congrats


----------



## Lynsey_90

Candy I have posted on the other forum too but once again I am sooooo pleased for you!  

Sell hope you are ok?

Kalm - hope your appt goes ok on Thursday. You are being so strong. Xxx

Littlerie really nice to hear from you on here and lots of luck with the house hunting! I loved house searchingn but we did have to get through lots of rubbish ones first! Hope you find one soon and glad you are getting on ok.

I know we 're not really supposed to do pregnancy chat on here so hope I don't offend anyone but as a couple of people have asked me how I'm getting on - I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon! Incredibly nervous but trying to stay as calm as I can! Hoping desperately to get some reassurance from tomorrow!!xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lynsey*, good luck. Hope it's all good news. X


----------



## KALM

Candy, oh my goodness I am so happy for you!!! I was thinking and praying for you and your little ones today but I never imagined you could have had such marvellous news Life really does test us at times doesn't it, but you got through it and here's hoping you now have a stress free rest of your pregnancy!! I'm just so very very pleased both your twins are now ok 

Lyndsey.. Sending you lots of good vibes for an amazing day tomorrow seeing your little one for the first time!!

Sell, are you ok? Been thinking of you today too.


----------



## Sammy77

Good luck Lyndsey for tomorrow x


----------



## HopeFaith

Candy - omg, best news ever! That's fantastic, so pleased for you   Try to channel that anger & just be grateful both babies are well & healthy, being angry isn't good for you right now  

Lynsey - good luck tomorrow  

Sell - thinking of you, hope you've had good news today.

Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy - sorry for all the stress you have gone through over the last few days, but great to hear that everything is ok with both babies.

Sell -  hope you have had a good birthday

Lynsey - good luck for your scan.


----------



## hilly35

Good luck today Lynsey xxxxxx

Sell hope things ok? Xxx


----------



## SELL01

Good morning ladies,
How are you all?  
Sorry I could not get on yesterday……. However I am pleased to say we got the BFP!!!!!!!!!   I am in utter shock and really cannot quite believe it  we held out to OTD yesterday and came up within a minute Pregnant 2-3 weeks on clear blue digital I really could not of wished for anything else for my birthday yesterday! The packets states 2-3 weeks would be +4 weeks have others experienced this in an ivf calculator online it says 4wk4days ?confused already 
Yesterday  was spent in utter shock mode but we did go to the coast with our little dog we are not telling anyone we have such a very long road to go – my clinic Bart’s do not offer bloods unless you are bleeding how stupid is that so going to my GP tonight to try and push for them I have had miscarriages before and just so very scared something will not be as it should be I feel no different in any way other than my boobs are no other real symptoms I have had a few whacky dreams but honestly that is all!
Candy OMG this is just simply amazing I have a little tear in my eye for you chuffed really chuffed for you – your right write the letter make your notes now of how its made you all feel but be at peace with it for now as you need to move forward and help these little ones get even bigger and stronger no one can stand in your way… just shows you they can sometimes be wrong well done lovely x
Hilly how are you doing
HopeFaith have you held out how are you doing
TalkingFrog how are you doing?
Jam&cream how was your trip away
Little Rie happy anniversary! House hunting sounds painful! Hope you are taking good care of yourself
Kalm you sound so very strong make sure you look after yourself lovely x
Lynsey wishing you lots of luck for today x

Thank you all so very much for all your lovely messages and thinking of me over the past two days so caring and very touching xx  

Not too sure about this next stage of worrying I still cannot take it in …… just hope our little bean is a sticky one……

xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sell*, huge congratulations  What a brilliant birthday present  X


----------



## SELL01

thanks so much I honestly can not believe it! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

It's just such lovely news. Gives me hope that it may be me one day. X


----------



## Candy x

Thankyou everyone for your lovely messages  
Your all so kind  

SELL - CONGRATULATIONS       
What a feeling it is to see those words pregnant   your doc should definitely do you some blood tests especially as you've had previous miscarriages I had mine done at my docs , when you've been through such a journey it does take a while to sink in , enjoy every moment hun you deserve it xxxx

Lynsey - Goodluck with your scan today   will look out for your update xxxx


----------



## KALM

Sell,    congratulations!!! Your pregnancy is dated from your EC date, there is an IVF calculator on the FF main page you can use to see your due date.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Big congratulations sell! What a lovely birthday present! My clinic didn't do bloods either so I had to rely on clearblue only. Hopefully you can get your Dr to help me you out with some. I too had my first test come up with 2-3 weeks even though from a egg collection it should have been 1-2. Not really sure why that was though!

Thanks for the good wishes ladies I am feeling so nervous now! Will update you all later xxx


----------



## hilly35

YEAHHHHHHH Sell - what brilliant brilliant news. Congrats to you and DH!    

Lynsey - I can hear the fear - its pure torture isnt it. You will be fine hunni - very very best of luck - cant wait to hear how you go xxx


----------



## sunhog

Congratulations sell and partner you had me worried when you didn't post yesterday, what a fantastic birthday that must have been xxx

Hopefaith hope you are holding out ok? X

Candy how are you today, such miracle that both your little one are fine, all that worry you had to go through, xx

Hope everyone else is ok, jam when do you get your follow up? Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunhog*, I had my follow up at the beginning of July. I'm just waiting for confirmation of whether I can move my nhs funding. X


----------



## sunhog

Oh sorry I thought they'd see you again after the FET, hope you can move the funding and get started when you feel ready xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

No they said there's no need. I suppose there's not much to say, no reason why it didn't work it was just one if those things. 
I'd start tomorrow if I could, I'm so impatient already. X


----------



## sunhog

Arrrhhh hope you get to start soon, all the waiting round is frustrating it took me two years in total to get started (because of the genetic side to my treatment), never thought it was going to happen! Fingers crossed your next cycle is the one xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you   the waiting is awful, that's all we seem to do. X


----------



## Lynsey_90

Jam - i really feel for you with all the waiting. I hope all the funding stuff doesn't take too long to get sorted for you.

Just a quick update from me to say thank-you all for the well wishes and I am very happy to say all went well with our scan today - baby measuring correctly with strong heartbeat. Such a relief as I was so panicked and convinced something would be wrong. Still a long way to go of course but very happy right now and we are both feeling incredibly lucky to have got this far.

Hope all is well with everyone else.

xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Sell - yay! Huge congrats to you! Over the moon for your bfp    

Afm, I'm holding out ok so far, although that's probably because I'm away & didn't pack any tests on purpose   Home tomorrow though so I'll be testing then  

Xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lynsey*, glad it was good news. Hope the rest goes as well. X

*Hope*, best of luck. Everything crossed for a positive result. X


----------



## KALM

Great news Lynsey, so pleased everything is progressing as it should for you.


----------



## Little Rie

Calladene & KALM, still thinking about you both x

*Candy*, wow, that's great news and I imagine a huge relief. I too would complain if I were you, like you say, you didn't need that stress. I hope that you can start to relax now & enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy!

*HopeFaith*, good luck for testing tomorrow!

*Lynsey_90*, great to hear from you & that things are going smoothly. Its great to see that your scan today was ok too

*SELL01*, huge congratulation to you both! Awwww, so pleased to read your good news! I too pray that bean is sticky!

*Talkingfrog*, ah yes I remember you mentioned before about your plans to visit Peppa Pig World, enjoy! I hope that it's dry for you too


----------



## sunhog

Good luck for tomorrow hopefaith xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sell - congratulations on your BFP.  What a lovely birthday present.  

Lynsey  - glad all went well with your scan.

It is nice to hear some good news.  

Hopefaith - well done on holding out until otd. Hope you have enjoyed your break and good luck for tomorrow. 

Little Rie - we have park tickets (or will when I print them) for two days so hopefully will be dry for at least one of them.  There is  an indoor play area we have not been in. Tickets if pre-booked are not dated (valid until park closes in november) so if one of the days is wet at least there won't be  as many queues!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*, best of luck. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## hilly35

Good luck hope xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Hope xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Hopefaith - Good luck ! xx


----------



## SELL01

Ladies,
Thanks so much for all of your lovely comments I really cannot quite believe it still!
Candy how are you feeling still in shock?
HopeFaith thinking of you today x
Lynsey woooooo hoooooooooooooo amazing news!!! When is your due date? 
Kalm thanks for your very kind message hope you are being strong you need to make sure you are looking after yourself xx
Jam&Cream I fully believe you will sweetie I feel horrid announcing on here when so many do not have the news we all want to share but believe me you have to keep going once you have given yourself the time to heal inside and in your mind you will be raring to go xx having had 3 pervious miscarriages I am petrified but somehow I need to hope and pray this will be our time…. But know the road is just so very long
Hilly when are you due?
Sunhog sorry I just couldn’t get on a PC on my birthday was in utter shock and being waited on for the day was not going to pass that one up! How are you feeling? 
Little Rie lovely to see your name pop up xx
Talkingfrog how are you doing? x

SO I went to my GP last night to get a very cold welcome once I said what I have been through he was so very dismissive in the sense I am still under the care of Bart’s hospital and if they will not offer the blood tests then nor can he I pretty much begged him and he said if he did it for one patient he would he would have to do it for 101 idiot I said so what would I need to do to have the blood work to confirm the pregnancy he said well you have no pain no bleeding so there is unlikely to be any problem what an idiot so what I just sit and wait till 8/10 weeks again to miscarry I am sooooooooooo angry he said he would see me in three week to try and ease my nerves what the hell is that going to do I could of punched him in the face arrrrrrrh Bart’s will not offer blood work unless you are bleeding its beyond mental so we should all just sit and wait for there to a problem so now my OH and I are going private tonight it’s not that I will not pay for the tests but why should I if I was a drug addict I would be offered every form of counselling on the NHS I am simply asking for support in early pregnancy to prevent the risk of miscarriage I know there will always be a risk but a little support would not of gone a miss fill me with little hope or excitement for what the next 8 months will bring.

xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sell,  sorry to hear your gp was not prepared to do the blood test.  It is a shame that sometimes they can't see what is needed in the support side of things, sometimes more than just a prescription.  My old surgery didn't have appointments in the morning, and the one gp always had a short queue, but you would always have to wait longer to see her.  She would spend time listening to people to get to what was really needed, rather than just in and out in 5 minutes. 

Good luck with having the test privately.


----------



## Candy x

Afternoon all  

Sell - I'm shocked at the way your doctor as treated you to be honest! Especially with your history! If you've got another local doctors I'd change over! You shouldn't have to blumming pay private it's an outrage ,,,, don't get me started on the scrounger subject!   
Yes I must admit I still am in shock...it's lovely to see the spark in my hubby's eyes again though , we both lost it when we thought we'd lose a twin, he's even started looking at prams , cots etc again ,he's so excited I love the fact I've finally succeeded in giving him the one thing he's longed for all his life    i bet your still in shock   xxx

Hello everyone else , How are you all today ? xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Sell - I'm sorry to hear your gp was so horrible  

Afm, it's bad news. Bfn this morning & have slight pink discharge so think af is round the corner   Devastated beyond words, this is the end of the road for me for ivf. Feel totally numb.

Thank you to everyone for such amazing support. I will keep popping by to see how you're all getting on xxx


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith I'm so sorry Hun   I hate the fact that women who deserve having children the most have to go through hell to get there! It's so unfair!
Take care of yourself , please stay in touch   xxxxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Hope*,  am so sorry. Bigs hugs to you. Xx

*Sell*, don't feel guilty, I know I like to see the positives, keeps my hopes up that that could be me one day. Xx

I'm going to ring my gp in a mo and find out what's happening with my funding. I just want to get going again. Xx


----------



## Calladene

Hi ladies sorry iv been quiet iv had it rough and still can't believe iv lost my little one . All sinking in now .

Sell congratulations .
Ur gp sounds like a total ****** Infact I'd wanna call him a prick to his face .
It would be different if it was his wife and himself who had previuose mc.
Fingers crossed it's your turn xxx

Hope faith I'm sorry it's so upsetting but I will heal and u may decide to have another go. However I know how U feel as I'm not doing it again.


On the up!
My new donar is going to start donating this weekend ! I should be due to ovualtion soon! 
He is a nice guy 50 but fit and well and a professional in his job .

Wish me luck! Xxx


----------



## sunhog

Hopefaith so sorry hun,   take care and look after hubby too xxx

Calladene great sounds like a good donor you have there, nifty at fifty, hope this works for you xxx

Sell I agree with Calladene your doctor is a ****, hope you get to have bloods done privately to put your mind at ease, are you on progesterone might me worth asking at you private appointment if not xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

HEY - CANDY - Such excellent news for you!  I'm amazed thrilled and excited for you XXX

Hopefaith - sorry for you BFN

SEll - sorry you're not getting the support you so deserve.

Calladene - Oooooh its exciting that your starting again!  Do you have to wait long or can you just start when you are next supposed to ovulate?

Hugs to everyone else - I'm still here and keeping up but nothing really to add so not posting so much!


----------



## hilly35

Hopefaith - so terribly sorry sweetie xxxxx    

Sell - what a  - honest to god an abo****e idiot. Sorry you have to go private - its absolutely ridiculous. 

Calladene - yahhooo - sounds like things are starting to move agian for you - so delighted as I like to see good things for good people


----------



## Charlotte022

I have just popped on quickly to say how pleased I am that both your twins are ok Candy, Sell congrats - can you change GP's? Your GP sounds awful! Don't get me started on the NHS treating people who don't deserve it! They refused to scan me a second time after another health authority told them too as I had been in the EPU there? Hilly how are you feeling? Calladene I hope this is your time you had been through so much & you & your wife would make amazing mothers. 
AFM I have an ear infection & while they can give me antibiotics as I'm pregnant I can't take anything to reduce the inflammation so I'm home from work for the next week resting, had scan a few days ago & all was well xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Hopefaith, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hopefaith - sorry to hear your news.  Sending a hug   

Sell - is there another gp in the practice that you can have appointments with.


----------



## KALM

*HopeFaith* I am so very sorry for your news.  We put ourselves through so much and there is so much disappointment when it does not work out. I hope you and your OH find your way through this hard time ok. Thinking of you.

*Sell* I join you and others in thinking what a crap doctor you have. Don't get me started on the NHS, it frustrates me so much that how you get treated is just a postcode lottery. Glad you are going for private blood test anyway.

*Callendene* can you try already?!? I thought you'd have to wait until after next normal AF at least? Although I did read on the loss boards about some ladies who went straight to pregnant again after MC with no AF in between, so I guess not! I have to wait probably for at least 2 cycles before I can talk to the clinic about my FET. Although I am trying not to get my hopes up too much, just in case my one frostie doesn't defrost ok (sounds very strange to talk about it defrosting!!).

AFM, I'm feeling a bit rubbish today... Had a dull ache in belly on and off for days, but today it is much more obviously sore. I guess it's doing its thing. Scan again tomorrow and to discuss medical options, and my OH gets home!!! I can't wait for that.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hopefaith so sorry to hear your news  

Sell - sorry to hear your GP was so unhelpful. I think lots of them can be like that to be honest it's very much a one size fits all. I hope you can find another one who is more helpful.

Kalm I hope you get on ok tomorrow will be thinking of you. Sorry to hear you've not been feeling so good today.

Calladene good luck with the AI I really hope it works out for you. Good that you can get going so quickly!

Charlotte sorry to hear about your ear infection I hope it clears up quickly for you.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Charlotte022

Hope faith sorry to hear your news x


----------



## HopeFaith

Thank you to everyone for your kind words - Candy, Jam, Calladene, Sunhog, Jelliebabe, Hilly, Shania, Talkingfrog, Kalm, Lynsey & Charlotte. Knowing you're all there & understand my heartbreak, even though I've never met you, is really comforting. Hubby & I are broken. I'm trying to build up courage to tell my mum & son, who I know will be as devastated as we are. I hate to see their pain   

I even convinced myself this morning that maybe it isn't over yet as I was expecting to wake up to full blown af but still only very slight spotting. So I did a clear blue which of course said 'not pregnant'. Even now though I'm wondering whether I could be the 1% of people that it's not accurate for. Delusional I know. I know it's over but I'm yet to accept it fully. 

I sobbed uncontrollably last night & finally fell asleep crying in hubby's arms. I really have no idea where to go from here. One minute I think we should adopt, the next minute I'm thinking I don't care how many loans we need to take out we can't give up on ivf yet, surely next time it will work? 

I'm so sorry for the negative post, don't mean to bring anyone down. I need some serious hitting with that positivity stick  

Hope everyone else is doing well. Much love xxx


----------



## hilly35

oh Hopefaith - just so so sorry   its just so blo*dy devastating. The only thing I know with any certainty is its not the right time to make any decisions - you need to get through the raw emotion and pain before you decide what your next steps are - and you will. I am sorry you still have to face telling your mum and son - seeing their pain is so very hard. 

And this IS the place to post - good and bad we are right there with each other as only those who have truly gone through this journey understand the heartbreak xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith   I got very upset reading your post , I hate to think of you in so much pain it's so unfair it really is! 
I snap what hilly said - you need time to heal before you make a decision on what your next step is, whatever you decide you no where all here for you xx 
Please don't think you shouldn't post how you feeling, good or bad you need to let it out in times like these xxx


----------



## Sammy77

Hopefaith, - I really do echo on what the girls say, time is the best healer and you will be able to make an informed decision when the time is right for you and DH.

This really is the best place for support, I just wished I had discovered it when I went through my mc's and prognosis.  As great as DH was, I don't think he quite understood the raw emotions i was feeling.  If ever you need a sounding board no matter what, we will always be here for you!   Xx


----------



## Calladene

Big hugs hope faith .
I have bad days good days today is a good day!
Time will heal xxxx
Lots of love to all of u xx


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, had to wait two hours in hospital today.. If they give you an appt at 9.30 why can't they just honour that?? My poor OH was so tired having just come straight from 7 hour overnight flight (and he doesn't sleep on planes). Lady who scanned me was horrid, so brusque, no bedside manner at all. Even asked me why I was there!! Like she had a copy of my notes, couldn't she see? And she had to say there is no heartbeat... Like I know that already! Really made me appreciate the lovely nurses at the fertility clinic. The ward itself just didn't have a nice feel, not sure I'd want to go through ERPC there (they call it MMC now though). When I eventually have a kid I have second thoughts of using that hospital too now, although they do have a brand new maternity led unit with lots of birthing pools etc and it is supposed to be nice. But this maternity/gynaecology ward just didn't have good feel to it, although I suppose the reason I was there did not help. After the scan, saw the doctor and discussed MMC option. I'm not going for it yet.. Although I am scared of the natural process, women have been going through MC's for hundreds of years and although I want this over ASAP, I'd also prefer it to end naturally if possible. I can change my mind at any time though which is good to know. At the moment I have follow up appointment booked in 2 weeks.  Some light cramping today, but I'm seeing my acupuncturist later and I'm hoping she can work some magic and give my body a gentle nudge in the right direction.

Feeling ok in myself, and so happy to have OH home. Got to break news to my brother and sister, they didn't know I've been going through IVF, but my sister for one has been wanting to be aunty for ages, so I'd like her to know the situation so she knows to be patient a while longer!

HopeFaith, since no one else sent it yet.. Here you go   ! But it is fine to be sad and to cry and to feel all the emotions and uncertainty that you are. As the others said, now is not the time to be worrying about what next, just get through this week and official OTD first, and in time as you recover you'll probably just naturally come to a decision that feels right. Don't try to rush it. 

Hi to everyone else! Any good bank holiday plans? My situation permitting, we'll be painting the living room and planning a spa day (birthday present to me from OH), and a long weekend to Italy probably October time, as something to look forward to.


----------



## hilly35

Kalm you are amazing - your spirit is incredible. Hope everything happens as quickly with as least pain as possible now. Thinking of you loads xxx


----------



## Candy x

Kalm - what an incredible strong lady your are , like hilly said I hope it's as painless as possible and over with quickly for you  
And here's the stick for all those horrible disgusting ignorant people at your hospital     I just don't understand some people! It costs nothing to be kind and patient! makes me so angry  
As for plans .... Me and hubby are decorating our bathroom , a whole new bathroom suite ready to go in , were tiling floor and walls too , luckily hubby's a plumber so he's going to be a busy bee all weekend , I think I'll be the tea maker and obviously manager of the job , asif they get to decide were the loo roll holder goes   xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

I agree KALM I think you are being so strong about all of this   I'm just sorry the nurse you saw had such a bad attitude. It makes you wonder what is wrong with some people really!

I hope you have a lovely relaxing time at the spa and enjoy planning your trip to Italy! We have a friend's BBQ on saturday and then my dad is visiting us sunday (up from norfolk) so got to make sure I tidy the house and make the spare bed up at some point!! 

Candy - good luck with the new bathroom. I think you've got the good half of the job!  

xxx


----------



## SELL01

HopeFaith this message is for you lovely,  I’ve not really been online the past few days lots I am sorry as we were alongside nearly every day,  I just want you to know I am sending you the very biggest hug I possibly can,  no too words will easy any pain emptiness or anger you are currently feeling I just want you to know I am so very sorry and I just think life is poo sometimes, but please please hold onto your hubby more than ever hold him too as he will also need you but don’t be hard on yourself cry when you when scream when you need to and remember we are all here too. 
I know it’s all so very easy for us to type and waffle on but I just want to send you the biggest hug possible 
xxx  
so sorry for lack of personals I am on a train but didnt want to read and run xxx


----------



## misswoo

Hi all,

I have now got myself a new laptop so typing on here is soooooo much easier than my iPhone or iPad.  

Hopefaith, I am so sorry to hear of your BFN 

SELL, Congrats on your BFP!! Sorry to hear about your GP, what a ****

Candy,  I'm so pleased that everything is ok with your babies   You must feel so relieved.

Sorry to all of those who are having a tough time right now.  I hope it gets better for you soon.

Big hugs to you Little Rie!!  Thank you all for remembering me   My next cycle isn't until January.  My next appointment is 11th December for drug teach again and to do the forms for next time.

Marimar, how are you?

Jam, have you heard anything about when you will start again?

Bumpy, what date is your follow up?  Its coming up next month   

AFM, nothing to report really apart from starting again in January.  Feeling myself again after my little blip and looking forward to the next time and especially knowing I can have two embies next time.  

xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Misswoo - good to hear from you! Now you've got your new laptop don't be a stranger  

Sell - thank you so much for your message. I really appreciate your support & it's so nice to know people are thinking about me  

Kalm - I'm so sorry to hear of your horrible experience. Some people are so rude, it beggars belief. I echo what everyone else has said, you are a very strong lady & I envy your strength  

Shania & Calladene - thank you for your kind words  

Candy - thank you for understanding & letting me rant. It feels good to say how I'm feeling as it's difficult to burden my family with my pain when they're already suffering themselves. I'm so pleased this forum is here, I wouldn't have coped so well without your support.

Hilly - your post brought a tear to my eye. I'm just so bowled over by the kindness of you all. Thanks for listening & for being a voice of reason, you are absolutely right, I need time to deal with this pain before making any decisions.

You girls really are the best. I feel really blessed to gave 'met' you all.

Xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well I don't understand? I posted a big long reply about 2 hrs ago and now it's gone  I know I posted it too, I seen it 

*Woo*, if we can't move our funding we'll probably cycle in January too  a friendly face would be nice. X

*Kalm*, hope today's a better day. There's no need for grumpy/miserable/rude people, especially when your going through such a awful experience. She should've locked in the nearest broom cupboard and flogged until she learns some manners  Take care of yourself. X

*HF*, hope your doing ok, it will eventually start to get easier, it can just take some time. Big hugs to you. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all - was going to post yesterday then realised I was on dh's laptop and could remember my password to log in.  

Hopefaith - sorry to hear your news.  I was the same when I first started bleeding.  Was early on the Friday (otd was the sunday) and DH ended up taking the day of work to stay with me.  Had been awake all night too so was all over the place.  It it hard but does get better.

Kalm - hope things are ok with you and that you are getting to spend some time with DH now he is back.

Misswoo - enjoy your new laptop.  It is easier than a tablet or phone to post, but easier to spend to long online too.  ( I should have logged off 10 minutes ago to put shopping away)

Jam - I have had that happen a few times - on here and ********.  Annoying when it happens. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  We are planning to go to WWT Llanelli tomorrow as it is the best day of the weekend.


----------



## Calladene

Hi ladies !
Had my first AI from home last night!
Slightly gross but u never know it may work! X


----------



## sunhog

Ohhhh good luck calladene hope it works for you x


----------



## HopeFaith

Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend  

I'm feeling a lot better but obviously have good & bad days. I've started doing lots of research on clinics & after considering a few abroad, especially in Czech Republic to save money,I think I've decided on probably the most expensive clinic in the UK  
I just kept coming back to it as with pregnancy success rates of 80% compared to most others at 40% we think we should just go for it! It means remortgaging the house but it's up for renewal in April anyway so will hopefully work well. So anyway, I just wondered if anyone has had any experience of the ARGC in London? From what I've read it's ridiculously intense & they monitor you almost everyday, sometimes twice a day, as well as a monitoring cycle before you actually start, but they must be doing something right with success rates like that right? They are also known for taking the most difficult cases where people have been unsuccessful elsewhere.

Would be great to hear any experiences/views of the ARGC xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey hope!  I've heard good things about argc too!  I think they have a thread of their own on here under the regional section!  Good luck hun!

Calla dene WOW that was quick work!  Didn't you have to wait a bit for a proper period?  Fingers tightly xd!


----------



## KALM

Hi ladies, hope that you have had good weekends? My living room is now all painted, just skirting boards and window sill to do, then put up new curtain pole, then find new lights....We'll get there 

Feeling a bit blah and a little sick today. Was wide awake at 6.30am which just never happens to me, but I was worrying about going back to work tomorrow, and what if the MC kicks off whilst I'm at work? I guess I'd just drive home, it's just not a good thought. Some days I have been fine with the waiting, other days it's harder. I guess the rain and general gloom today aren't helping. I went for a little run yesterday.. I needed some exercise plus I thought it might help shake things up. Oh my goodness but it was hard after not running in about 11 weeks or so! Had to alternate with short bursts of walking! 

Anyway, sorry it's all about me.... Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## bumpylady

Hi Kalm,  sounds like you've been busy. I love decorating, my Dad was a painter and decorator and I would go on jobs with him as a little girl. 
I'm so sorry your feeling  a bit low,. You're right about some days being ok and other not, it's perfectly normal.
The weather doesn't help, all of that lovely sunshine we had and now it's cold, wet and windy. 
Well done on the running, I need to start again soon. I've indulged in way too many takeaways over the last few months.

Hi everyone else, I'm on my phone so won't do personals until later. I'm off to get a new laptop. Making the most of the bank holiday sales so I'm hoping to get a good deal. Typing personals on a phone is difficult, especially trying to scroll back and not miss anyone.

 to all


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kalm - congratulations on doing the decorating. Hopefully the MC doesn't take too long and happen for you in work.


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

Sorry for the radio silence, but I've been soooo busy with work, and we're building an extension on our flat, and we've got endless friends visiting, and... At least it's all very distracting from the monthly drama of TTC! Have to say, it's almost strange to be BDing the 'normal' way after months of almost back-to-back IVF... so very old-fashioned  I've got a close friend who had PCOS, had 3 x NHS IVF goes, reaching blast every time, all unsuccessful. Then 1.5 years later, she got pregnant. Naturally. From having sex 2 times in one month! Seriously, I think I understand what's going on down there, and then I just get confused. But you've got to hold out hope, it's just one of those things in life that you have no say over the timing of (well, many people don't!). I don't want to seem like some crazy lady, but I do wish I'd done that peremptory egg-freezing they're starting to do in the US... A bit of an insurance policy, and bo

*Miss Woo:* Thanks for thinking of me... Hope you're doing better, have been thinking of you, too! I am well jelz of your new laptop-mine is an old Dell clunker that's about 6, and just shuts Word and the internet down constantly. I'd love a beautiful Apple laptop, but I think that's just unrealistic... Maybe once the IVF is though and the extension is finished!

*KALM:* you're on a roll; nothing more satisfying than clean, new, bright walls that smell like fresh paint! Was really sorry to hear about the MMC, and a bit horrified to realise that it can be such a drawn-out process... I feel like I'm an old hand at the TTC info, but having never even had a BFP, I can't imagine the process of a MMC. Natural does always sound best - do they keep scanning you, or what happens for your next appointment? Can't believe that the nurse was such a grumpy cow to you - I try to be understanding, and think about times when I've had a bad day and been grumpy at work, but seriously... She needs to know her audience! WRONG person to be snappy to!

*HopeFaith:* we were also lookign into ARGC, and had our consultation appointment there about 1.5 months ago, maybe a bit longer ago. It's in an old building near Harley Street area, and while it would make a lovely (maybe Edwardian) family home, it's pretty strange for a clinic! It felt fine there, I was expecting it to be more frantic and stressy, maybe I went on a quiet day? People almost seemed cheerful, there was a woman who was visiting with her new baby in the waiting room (hope she wasn't a plant ) and some women sitting on sort of bar stools in the front hall, chatting happily. Very different from our usual waiting room experience, which is almost always doom and gloom! I always feel guilty every time I joke with DH or laugh, but I joke around a lot and it's my way of coping! Anyways, they told us they would put me on an even higher dose of FSH than I was told by NHS doctors was possible (NHS docs, even my current one who I'm seeing privately, say 450 is the max, and ARGC said they'd go to 650!) and that they'd recommend (controversial) immunes testing, which they seem to do to everyone. It comes at a cost - around £1,000 for the test, and then you may well have to pay for drugs... They said that my treatment would probably cost £7-10,000. We had a think, and as I'd had such a good treatment cycle - up at ET - with my current doc, we might give it one more try with him, and then move on to ARGC/the big guns. Where we'll get the money from, I don't know, but obviously this is just a preliminary plan - who knows how I'll feel or what might happen in my next treatment. I think if both those wouldn't work, then we'd go DE, but we'll see... That's a while ahead! Have you had your consultation yet?

*Calladene:* can't believe you're already back in the saddle - so impressed, you're an inspiration! AI sounds pretty crazy - the stuff we go through to have little ones!!! How is yours working - do you only get 1 go with that specific donor's sperm, and are you being medicated (clomid?) or is it all natural and you just time with ovulation sticks? Sorry if asking for TMI, but we all hear so much about regular IVF, it's really interesting to hear about different TTC options. You're very brave after having been through so much, really have my fingers tightly crossed for you and DW.

Big hugs to you all and everyone else...   Looking forward to meeting some of you at the London meet-up in September!


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey MariMar - great to hear from you! It's been so quiet on here I've given up popping in everyday but just happened to pop by & saw your message! Thanks so much for sharing your first impressions/thoughts of ARGC. It sounds nice that everyone is cheerful, definitely very different from my experience of waiting rooms too. I've heard that as you're there a LOT, you get to know others cycling & I suppose get chatting. Read your signature & it's very similar to mine. I also have a low AMH for my age & need very high doses of FSH to get my ovaries working! I was on 450 Gonal & 150 Luveris (so 600 in total) on my last cycle! I've had the immune test at my last clinic so I'm hoping they won't test that again. Luckily (thank god  ) they were normal which us such a relief as I believe the drugs to control immunes is what makes ARGC so expensive. With immune drugs I believe one cycle is around 20k   I'm also thinking ahead & will give ARGC a try (possibly 2 tries) before trying DE. Our consultation is on Oct 20th. I will have to plan my cycle around school holidays as I'm a teacher so I'm not looking on starting until at least Easter but I believe I need to have a monitoring cycle first so will hopefully do this is the Christmas break. Best of luck with your current clinic & I hope you won't need to use ARGC  

Btw, when & where is the meet up? I will try to come if I can.

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Kalm - am thinking of you still   Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Marimar - you sound busy. I am counting down the weeks to DH study finishing (doing open university while working full time) so we will have a bit more time to get things done round the house.  We plan to move DD to the second bedroom as she is currently in the small room.  His study finishes in October so plan to do it all at the end of October or early November.  

Hopefaith - the meet up is an afternoon tea in London on Sunday 7th September.  I think there are about 5 of us. Charlotte has done all the organising so if you plan to join us you might want to send her a message.


----------



## KALM

TalkingFrog, just so you know Marimar is already on the London list and I have her contact details and she knows the plan  Charlotte has her counted in too 

HopeFaith & Marimar, thanks for asking after me... I'm still waiting..... Sigh... It's been two weeks now. I had some stomach cramping in first week (not too painful), but none since then. Today I thought maybe I felt a few twinges... But who knows. Marimar, after the first scan with the bad news at my clinic, I had a scan one week later with NHS (the rubbish lady.. She was so in the wrong job for her)... No sign of any change in there or things getting smaller as stuff starts to get re absorbed. I have another check up next Thursday. If there is no sign by then I will go for the ERPC/MMC op on hopefully the Fri (5th), as 3 weeks is enough to be patient for to try to let my body do the natural thing. I need to get over it to move on, and also I have some travel with work coming up and wouldn't want a natural MC to interfere with that. I am doing pretty ok in myself now, just want to get this over so I can concentrate on getting into good shape for FET. I tried going running again today... Its going to be a while to get back to my old fitness level after 10/11 weeks with not much except some walking!! Today I got delivery of Royal Jelly - Apimist stuff I've seen recommended on these ff forums. I never took it before but thought I'd give it a try.

HopeFaith, it must be tricky working your IVF schedules around school holidays! I feel for you with that.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , how are you all? 

Haven't been on this thread for a while , it seems to have gone really quiet. I've been busy decorating too , just finishing bathroom off this weekend ( well hubby is finishing tiling off ) I've done my limited jobs  
Going to start just refreshing the paint and gloss this week everywhere.
Just lay on sofa at minute watching The Borrowers on ITV   

Kalm - how are you Hun? ( probably a ridiculous question really ) you seem such a strong lady , very inspirational x

TalkingFrog - nothing better than decorating the house I think very therapeutic   x

Hopefaith - it's so lovely to hear your planning your next cycle at ARGC I've heard nothing but good things about them , so when are you planning on cycling ? I no you said kids holidays but I'm not sure when kids holidays are   x

Marimar - sounds like you've even very busy , lovely story about your friend just goes  to show you should never give up hope   x

Bumpylady - how are you ? What laptop did you end up getting? Hopefully you got a bargain , I always feel smug when I've got a bargain   x

Calladene - you go girl! .... Really routing for you   x

Jam&cream - how you going Hun? x

Misswoo - hello you   if your anything like me you'll get very attached to your ipad I've got the apple ipad 3, it's the one down from what you've got , mine hasn't  got a disc ... Like you say who uses a disc nowadays   not long untill January comes ... Can't believe it's only 115 sleeps until Xmas day already , will you a appointment beforehand at your clinic ? x

Hello to everyone else sending you lots of   just because I want to and some times we need it   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Good to see it's not been so quiet on here   I've had a really busy weekend being a bridesmaid at my friends wedding so am now on the sofa unable to move, totally exhausted! How's everyone else?

Candy - good to hear from you love. Glad to hear the decorating is going well. I love the Borrowers, I'm so sad to have missed it! Might try & watch it on catch up   I was hoping to wait until the summer hols to cycle at ARGC but I had a review appt on Fri & the doc said that he feels very anxious about us waiting that long & he'd recommend 3-6 months so now I'm not sure   We'll see what ARGC say about it at our appt in Oct.

Kalm - I think you've been very patient & hope that it does happen for you naturally before the 5th but if it doesn't, try not to worry. Good to hear that you're feeling so positive & ready to get yourself in shape for FET  

Talkingfrog - thanks for the info about the meet up on the 7th. I've messaged Charlotte so will hopefully be joining you, will be great to meet you then   I feel for your hubby doing the OU & working full time, it's really tough! I did it many years ago so know how hard it can be.

Xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Hi *Candy* it's good to hear from you. I went for the macbook pro and i love it. It doesn't have a disk drive, i think all the new ones no longer have it. I have a portable one from my old netbook if i need to use it. It was on sale but still feel a bit guilty spending so much.
I am doing really well, have my follow up 2 weeks tomorrow so hopeful i'll be cycling again soon.
How are the twins doing and how are you feeling?


----------



## Candy x

Hopefaith - I wonder why there not keen on waiting longer ? There's christmas holidays and Easter holidays I suppose that's something to think about. Although I wouldn't like to cycle over Christmas. I'm curious to see what ARGC have to say in October then. Borrowers is a good film   it will be on catch up tv if you have sky  
I hope your friends wedding went well, what colour where you then?   x

BumpyLady - just googled MacBook Pro and they look fancy, you'll be typing like a pro in a week or so    Its nice to no you'll be cycling again soon. I had to wait 2 periods to cycle again after my failed cycles so you should be about ready ? 
My little bubs are doing well Thankyou , I have a scan on the 11th to check on the small twin as he/she is still a week behind big twin , but the specialist said as long as little guy is growing at a good pace it doesn't matter that he/she is a week behind so hoping all is well   May even get to find out the sex of both too which would be amazing   Thankyou for asking over them   X

Anyone started on XFactor ? Must admit I do love it but prefer it when it gets to judges houses and onwards, I sometimes find auditions boring   xxx


----------



## bumpylady

I think I will take a guess and say you may be having a boy and a girl. How lovely would that be, I think we should all have a guess just for fun.
I hope little twin catches up but I think it is common for one to be bigger than the other but i guess it doesn't stop the worry. 
I don't watch xfactor but I am hooked on big brother, I like Gary. He is just hilarious, DP was laughing so much on the first episode that he had tears and I though he may pee his pants.


----------



## Candy x

Hehe hopefaith a few people have guessed at boy girl just because I have a small one which could possibly be a girl   we'll see,
I love big bro too , Gary is hilarious   I find it hard to watch when there being nasty to him though   after all he is a partly death 70 year old man I think some of the other house mates forget that sometimes. Go Gary   xxx


----------



## KALM

Hi all, lovely to see some activity on here

Glad to hear your little two are doing well Candy. I've heard it is normal for one to be smaller. My grandma was a twin and her sister was a bit littler than she was. Exciting that you may get to find out the sex! Will you tell people? OH and I decided that when we find out in future we would just want to keep it to ourselves so that everyone else gets a surprise! I don't know why a girl would necessarily be littler?  My guess is its 2 girls 

BumpyLady, did you have a mac before? I have a MacBook although it's 6 years old now, but still going fine. I wouldn't go back to a PC at home now. I'm an apple girl 

HopeFaith, hope you had a wonderful time at your friends wedding!

AFM, no great surprise, still waiting. Thanks for saying you think I'm strong and inspirational Candy, I don't always feel it! Was quite low and teary on Friday night, but I was also overtired which doesn't help. Just trying to make my way out of this sad situation as well and positively as I can. Been painting window sill, radiator and skirting boards this weekend, as well as doing some gardening, replanting my aloe into 6 different pots as it had gone wild, and we've just been to the cinema to see Lucy, which I enjoyed mostly.

Wishing you all a good week!


----------



## bumpylady

*Candy* I don't like watching them bully him either, I think he is great and has a chance of winning it.

*Kalm* This is my first mac, I can't believe how quick it is compared to my last computer. It was nice to treat myself to something for a change.


----------



## Candy x

Happy Monday all  

BumpyLady - just realised I called you hopefaith in my last post .... Sorry don't no where my mind was at  
I think Gary will make the final even if he doesn't win , was shocked at frenchy's language last night , I think she's got a anger problem not to mention being extremely selfish! x

Kalm - the best way is to keep busy   really feel for you Hun x
I think i will tell people yes , never crossed my mind to keep it as a surprise to be honest, I no I'll want to shout it from the rooftops   x

Hope everyone is ok ? xxx


----------



## bumpylady

*candy* I did notice that error but didn't want to say anything.
Frenchy is awful, her language is disgusting but it does make me laugh the way she says certain things. DP says i do a brilliant impersonation of her voice.


----------



## Little Rie

Evening everyone, how are you all? 


We had our follow up appt today. It was with a different consultant, and he was as brilliant as the previous one. As soon as we walked he apologise that we found ourselves in this situation. He gave us our options, and we have chosen to have all 3 frozen embies thawed, and the best two to be transferred. He'll change the luteal medication and to prescribe injection progesterone instead of the vag gel. He thinks all of this will give us a 25% success rate. BUT they're going to accurately study their multiples data for my age and if the risk of a multiple pregnancy is above 15% then we'll opt for a SET again. We have to wait until Octobers AF before starting any treatment but we feel as though it's a way forward again


----------



## KALM

Little Rie, that's good news! How many embys did you have frozen in total? Will it be a medicated FET? I need to research diff between medical and natural FET, and when we have our follow up ask what the success rates of each are. They told me no point booking our follow up until I've had at least two AF cycles though.  I'm hoping we can do FET this year but also trying not to get my hopes up too much and accept it may not be until Jan. Just got to concentrate on getting myself into tip top condition between now and then!

Have you still been looking at houses?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all - hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Little Rie - that sounds like a positive appointment.

Candy - good luck for your scan.  I think it is common for one to be smaller than the other.  i was only 3lb5oz at three weeks prem (40years ago) and there was only one of me. We are not decorating yet (waiting for DH to finish his study in early October, and then for parents to have holiday as we need their help to move furniture etc).  We are under instructions that the room has to be pink and have butterflies.  

Hopefaith -hope you enjoyed the wedding.  It will be good to all meet up.  DD is nearing the end of his 4th module.  He is then taking a year out as all the courses are now starting in October  not February so would have had to start the next one before this had finished. He then has either one or two modules to go depending on what he chooses to do.


----------



## Kazza79

Hi all 
I was chatting to you all a few months ago, we'll we are finally about to start our ICSI and I still really wanted to be in this chat group as you were all so nice when I first joined. 
I'm starting my injections 17/9 as I'm doing the 21 day start. 
Just need to book in my injection training and pick up my meds   
Hope it's ok for me to join again and hope to chat soon xxx Karen xxx


----------



## SELL01

Hi Ladies,
Just quickly passing by but wanted to say hello and check in with you all 

Kalm thinking of you glad to hear you are keeping busy sorry you have had some nasty nurses along the way such a shame keep positive and you will turn the corner I know the pain and anger you go through but you have to get over it keep strong sweetie x

HopeFaith how are you doing? How was the wedding hope you managed to have a good time x

Little Rie this is brill news congrats what a great step forward.

candy been thinking of you and your twins, how are you all doing we are still in complete and utter shock to be told we are now expecting ID twins....... I really do not know if we are coming or going or how this could really be quite possible from one SET, early blast put back on day 5 just shows you nature can really push its way through science.....
We are back on Thursday at Bart’s I have been seeing a private consultant who has been amazing and helped me with a list of questions to take back to Bart’s on Thursday she expect we will be transferred to King's in London.  
x


----------



## HopeFaith

Sell - wow! Identical twins!!!!   That's such amazing news, I'm so pleased for you! It just goes to show, you never know what's round the corner hey! I'm good thanks, still have the odd down day but I'm getting there & feeling positive about our next cycle at ARGC. The wedding was lovely thanks  

Kazza - welcome back! None of us are cycling anymore but we'll be more than happy to support you through yours  

Talkingfrog - well done to your DH for working so hard! Looking forward to meeting up too.

LittleRie - that sounds like a really positive appointment & Oct is just round the corner now so it'll be here in no time.

Kalm - thinking of you & wishing you luck on Fri if it goes ahead. Looking forward to meeting you on Sun  

Candy - I got the impression that they don't want me to wait because they think my eggs/ovarian reserve is diminishing quickly?    Wedding was great thanks, it was actually nice to be able to have a drink & let my hair down for once. I was in a mint dress as were the other bridesmaids.

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sell - congratulations on it being identical twins    

Kazza - good luck with your cycle - not long before you start down regging - things have slowed down a bit one here but we are still chatting so you are welcome to join in.  Some are on more than one cycle buddy thread so you may want to look in on the September October thread too.

Hopefaith - it must be difficult to plan around the school holidays. 

AFM - hormones have definitely thrown me out -still waiting for AF to appear which is getting on my nerves now - so far on day 47 so longest yet.


----------



## Candy x

Morning x

Bumpy - wish I could hear that impression  her accent is fascinating though x

Little Rie - great news on you taking that big step forward and October is literally round the corner so not long at all for you to wait , I hope this threads still going then so I can be nosey and keep updated on your journey  will be sending you lucky vibes from now onwards  are you taking an vitamins? x

Kalm - even if you have to wait until January it's really not far away and like you say in that 3 - 4 months you can get yourself in pristine condition  healthy eating and plenty of vitamins , that's what I did 3 - 4 months prior to my cycle as mine got delayed x

Talking Frog - thanks for the reassurance  blimey I bet your was tiny at that weight... I thought I was a small baby at 6lb  
You can get some beautiful butterflies stickers for walls ( not tacky ) my sister did that for my nieces room , here's a link to what she had ....
http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/kokokids/product/butterfly-wall-stickers
What a pain your AF not showing! Don't mean to be crude but getting jiggly with hubby always brought mine on  just a thought x

Kazza - hi , wow your starting in 2 weeks - wonderful , will look forward to sharing your journey  Goodluck  x

Sell - I must say I'm in shock so god knows what you must feel like , I no it must be so worrying for you but wow what a miracle  I no the complications ID twins can have just because they share placenta, you will get a lot of scans and appointments so be assured you'll be well looked after , all you can do is stay positive for your babies and stay healthy that's the best we can do for now. Update us when you go for your appointment Thursday  x

Hopefaith - if that's the case isn't there any way you could take some time off? I no how hard that can be for you - I hope things work out for you  
I bet it was lovely to just be yourself at the wedding x

Well I'm sat here in my pjs , really can't get motivated at all.... Even dreading going to the hairdressers later how lazy is that  
Have a great day all xxxx

/links


----------



## KALM

Hi all.

Talking Frog, sorry to hear you are still waiting for AF.. That _is_ a long time! Fingers crossed it will happen soon.

Candy, did you find the motivation for the hairdressers in the end!?! New style or just a trim?

Kazza79 - exciting times!! Is it your first ICSI? I can't remember if your signature said and can't see your signature when I'm in writing message mode!

Sell, hope all goes well at st. Barts tomorrow. Whilst I do understand your worries, still how exciting to have identical twins! as candy says all you can really do is take super care of you and be healthy and get enough rest.

AFM, sorry if it may be TMI, but possibly, just possibly, natural MC may be starting... Had tiny bit of spotting earlier for first time. Was quite excited to see it after all this waiting, although I know that probably sounds a bit strange! Of course that causes me a bit of confusion if so, if I should still have ERPC on Friday... But have hospital check up tomorrow morning anyway, so will see what they say.


----------



## hilly35

Kalm, thinking of you sweetie, hope everything goes ok over the next few days


----------



## Kazza79

Hi all 

Yes this is my 1st cycle, 
I have 2 boys from my previous marriage one is 11 and just started secondary school and my youngest is 8.
I haven't had fertility treatment b4 so it's all new to me, exciting and scary all at once lol x


----------



## bumpylady

*Kazza* Welcome to the start of your journey. It certainly is scary and exciting along with lots of other feelings. 
The 17th isn't too far away so you'll be starting very soon. I have had 1 cycle and I'm still nervous about having another cycle. Do you know what medication they are putting you on?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy - you made me giggle with getting jiggly. That didn't work,  nor did taking a pregnancy test. Usually if I am late and test it then starts straight away.  Started spotting about an hour after I posted and started properly next day.
We have little mice wall stickers at the moment that she got given. Thanks for the link - they are lovely and would go with the curtains I already have.  Got them in the sale a while ago but too big for current room .  Were £15 instead of £45 so kept them anyway. 
I was so small my mum didn't put on any weight and didn't look pregnant.  I have made up for it now.


----------



## Kazza79

Hi 

Bumpylady- they have said Buserelin for 2 weeks then Menopur for 12 days and Ovitrelle b4 EC and then Cyclogest pessaries   

I think that's right lol need to go over it all again on Thursday when I have my injection training and pick up the meds 

Hope everyone is ok 

X Karen x


----------



## KALM

Candy, talkingFrog, I was a month early and weighed 6lb and something.. Just before I was born my mother weighed less than I do now, she was just under 9 stone! You could tell she was pg though, but it does always amaze me that she weighed less than I do now!! 

Thanks for your thoughts Hilly.

Spent 2.5 hrs in hospital today, 30 mins of which was actually productive and seeing nurses/doctors etc.. , the rest waiting watching useless daytime TV drivel!!  Long and short is I'm in for ERPC tomorrow. I'm glad I waited and gave my body a chance to try to deal with this on its own, but with no sign of that I'm now happy to get assistance! I'm now off to shower with some special stuff to kill bacteria that they gave me... Does worry me some that you have to wash the towel you used after, and the bedding I use tonight, and nightwear straight away rather than using again...what does that say for stuff I'm putting on my skin?!?!

Happy Friday's all!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kalm - That was a good weight for a month early.  That must be strong stuff they give you.  Hope all goes well tomorrow. 

Kazza -  that is the same meds I was on.  I was on a relatively low dose of menopur though - 150 iu as my first cycle was short protocol and I had over stimulation.


----------



## SELL01

Hello ladies
How are you all? TGIF home time cannot come quick enough althgouh being taken for “drinks” this evening as I am starting a new role internally on Monday so yet another water infection or something to get me out of drinking! Hoping I can leave my own drinks pretty quickly pjs and sofa are demanding my attention!

Kalm I am thinking of you today sending you lots of hugs xx  

Hope you are all keeping well sorry for lack of personals but just wanted to very quickly update you all from our appointment at Bart’s its confirmed again we are expecting identical MoMo twins.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Lx


----------



## Kazza79

Hi Talkingfrog

My form says Buserelin 300 iu if that's right I know they said I had a low AMH level so needed stronger meds I hope I don't over stimulate thou   X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kazza the number and size of follies will  be checked.  You will have a scan after about 5-7 days after first stims thn every 2 or 3 days. 300 is in the middle as they can go much higher. They factor AMH age etc into it to get it right and will adjust if needed so you will be fine. I had a good amh result so was lower. Clinic said ohss after transfer ithat I had last time is difficult to predict.


----------



## HopeFaith

Sell - congrats again! Really pleased for you. I had to do a bit of reading on momo twins as had no idea what they are! Sounds like you're one in 65,000! I do hope everything goes smoothly & babies stay healthy  

Kazza - I wouldn't worry about over stimulating, it's near impossible with a low AMH/low AFC. I was on 600u stims & only got 8 eggs. As Talkingfrog said they'll monitor you closely & will change the dose accordingly. 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sell*, massive congratulations. What lovely news  X


----------



## Kazza79

Hi everyone 

Talkingfrog- that's good to know the Buserelin is mid way, the form also says the Menopur is 375 does that sound average too? 

Hopefaith- My AMH was 2.24   and I'm 34 so should of been a lot higher plus that was in May so hope it don't drop to quickly. 

Sending baby love to all xxxxx


----------



## Candy x

Hello Ladies , Hope your all well and having a lovely weekend x

Kalm - Hope your well? How did things go? Been thinking of you x

TalkingFrog - glad your AF finally arrived  x

Hi to everyone else , how are you all?

Well I've had a really lazy weekend watching hubby tile our bathroom,it's taking longer than we thought! Got a busy week next week , sisters coming Monday, Thursday I've got my scan which I'm looking forward to as may get to find out the sexes   rather keep busy than not as less time to worry about things anyway!
xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Candy, Good luck with the pram shopping. I bet you are getting excited about your scan. Are you 20 weeks already?


----------



## Candy x

TalkingFrog - I'am excited but nervous too , I'll be 17 weeks 1 day at the scan, you can find out the sexes at this stage the only reason I'm having a scan is because it's a follow up one at the specialist hospital. My 20 weeks scan at my hospital isn't booked yet 

How are you ? X


----------



## misswoo

Hi ladies,

Been so busy the last two weeks at work so I haven't really had time to come on and post.

Little Rie, I'm glad your follow up went well.  Hope your FET is successful.

KALM, I hope your op went well and that you are feeling ok now.

Talkingfrog, hope your AF turned up 

Kazza, welcome back.  Hope your drug teach goes well 

SELL01, Congratulations on identical twins  Amazing news! 

Candy, hope your scan goes well on Thursday 

Can only look back so far.  Hope everyone else is doing well and taking care of themselves.

AFM, I have calculated my EC will be first week of March so I have 6 months yet.  Starting to get my eating on track and taking CoQ10 and Royal Jelly along with the Asda pregnancy pills.  

Hope the meet up in London went well today.  Unfortunately I just didn't have the money spare this month.

xxx


----------



## KALM

Hi All, 

Thanks all who asked after me and were sending me good thoughts on Friday   ERPC  went ok... But was in hospital for 11 hours for the 10 minute op  I didn't react too well to the anaesthetic (very lovely anaethisist (however you spell that!!) though!!) and was in some pain as I recovered so they gave me extra pain killers. Then they don't like you to go home until you've gone to the loo a certain amount and despite drinking loads of water it was just not going through me very fast!! Anyway, eventually got home 10pm Friday night (I was expecting it to be more like 6!), and happy to report I've been doing good since then. Only took pain killers once yesterday afternoon, and have been fine apart from that. So just got to let the body heal and see how long it takes for normal AF to return.

Had a nice day in London today meeting Charlotte, TalkingFrog, Marimar and HopeFaith  lovely to meet you girls in person!

Candy, is the bathroom done now then? Our living room is almost  Is your sister just coming for the day or staying a while! Enjoy  am excited for you for Thursday 

MissWoo, not sure if I missed something along the way but why would your EC not be until May? I thought you'd be able cycle again sooner? But it is nice to have a target and know when your body needs to be in shape by 

 to all


----------



## KALM

Sorry.. Went a bit smiley emoticon crazy there!


----------



## misswoo

KALM, it was a typo lol. Should be March  have now corrected it! 

I have to wait for January AF then I dont start drugs until Feb and with long protocol I won't have EC until March. It is so long to wait but I want to focus on getting fit now  

Hope your body adjusts and returns to normal AF soon. Do you know when you will be trying again? X


----------



## bumpylady

*Misswoo* the months will fly by and before you know it you will be cycling again.

*Kalm* sounds like you had a really long day, glad you are feeling better and was thinking of you.

*Candy* I can't wait to see your update on the sex of the twins. I bet it still feels weird hearing people say twins and saying it yourself.

*Kazza* How are you doing?

*Talkingfrog* How was the London meet?

*Sell* Congratulations, momo twins wow. I had to read up on that as I've never heard that before.


----------



## Candy x

GoodMorning 

Misswoo , thanks    hope your well x

Kalm , sounds like you had a traumatic day   time to relax now and focus on the future. Bathroom not done yet   to be fair hubby as had to tile half way up all wall and floor and paint and put a whole new bathroom suite in   think I should cut him some slack really, by Sunday we should be done. Sisters are coming for the day.
Hope your feeling well today x

Bumpy - how are you ? Yes still think people have got the wrong number when I get messages saying How's the twins...   so surreal! 

Hello everyone else   xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Im having a rest day, I have a water infection. Went to my GP so have been given antibiotics and paracetamol for my temperature. Apart from that I am doing ok, have my follow up next Monday so hopefully I will know what and when we are doing.


----------



## Candy x

Oh no Bumpy , I hate those damm water infections! Plenty of rest and water for you then. So you'll be cycling soon then I would think , looking forward to your update Monday  take it easy x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, hope your feeling better soon. I've got an appt next Wednesday, so we should be able to start requesting treatment after that. Hopefully we can all get going sooner rather than later. X

*Candy*, good luck on your scan. If we ever get that far dp wants to find our what we're having but I definitely don't  not quite sure what we're going to do about that. X

Hope everyone else is good. Xx


----------



## Candy x

Jam , nice to hear from you hope your well ,  so hopefully you'll be cycling this side of Xmas then .... YaY. I think you'd be persuaded to find out the sex   x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I hope so. Think it depends when AF turns up, I don't think you can stim over Xmas as they shut, so if that's when it would be we'll have to wait until January   
It'll take some persuading I really don't want to know. I think it would be a lovely surprise. X


----------



## bumpylady

Jam, hopefully you can start before christmas so it isn't too much of a wait. I have worked out that it has been 6 months since my fresh and the end of this month is 3 months since the frozen so I'm hoping to start next month which is also my birthday month. 
I think I would want to know the sex too, I am awful at surprises so I know I would give in once they say do you want to know the sex.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I really hope so. I'm sick of waiting for everything. 
If we had the chance of another, maybe if we had a few frosties I'd probably find out for dp but wait on the next if we were lucky enough to have another. 
Fingers crossed for next month. Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,

Candy, I thought the  weeks had gone quickly - didn't know they could tell the sex at 17 weeks. It will be exciting to find out.  I could see it would be nice to have a surprise, but wanted to be practical and know what colour to get things in etc.  

Misswoo, AF finally turned up the morning after i posted.  Was normal otherwise so hopefully the next one will be a bit quicker.  The six months will fly by with christmas in between.

Bumpylady, hope you are feeling better soon and good luck for monday.

Jam, hope you are cycling again soon.

Kalm, love all the  

I think we all enjoyed the meet up in London.  I was lovely to meet everyone.  Did a few bits of christmas pressie shopping too.  I think DD was trying to stay awake to see me as she was fighting sleep but settled when I came in.  She was happy with her gifts from disney though -especially the stickers I was given for free!


----------



## bumpylady

*Talkingfrog* I'm still feeling better today thanks. 
Cant believe you've done some christmas shopping already! I am one of those last minute shoppers so haven't even thought that far ahead yet.
Apart from the water infection I am doing ok, a bit nervous about the follow up appointment and the pending cycle.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hiya!  Hope all you ladies are doing well!

Candy excited for your scan!  Did you say you were going to find out sexes or not?  Do you have a preference?  Sounds like they're doing really well!

Bumpy!  Sorry you're under the weather Boooooo when is your follow up?

Talking frog and other London ladies.  In so sorry I missed you.  Definitely could not have come though really feel like I missed out there!

I had a scan this morning.  My cyst has gone at last!  I get to start my cycle tomorrow!  Hooray!  I must be the last of the Rose Quartz brigade to start!  Do I get a prize?  Ec could be as soon as next Wednesday!  eek nervous!


----------



## Candy x

Morning  

I don't no about where you are but it's really cold in the mornings here , warms up in the afternoon though.

Jam - even if you do have to wait until January it's not actually that far away , it will be here especially with christmas beforehand  I do hope you get to cycle before though , I no I hated waiting x

Bumpy - after my FET I have to have 2 periods so you should be ready to cycle now  x

TalkingFrog - love how organised you are doing christmas shopping already  you can actually find out the sex of your baby from 16 weeks some people even get told at there 12 weeks scan if they can see so I'm hopeful I will find out tomorrow x

Jelliebabe - great news you can start your cycle today.... YAY!  what Stimms are you on ? Yes I'm hopefully going to find out the sexes of my twins tomorrow...very excited but nervous too! I don't have any preference aslong as there Healthy I really don't care I feel so lucky just to have two babies inside me   x

Well my scan is tomorrow can't believe it's here already! Time is going so fast.
This time tomorrow I should no what sex my miracles are I have inside me   x


----------



## bumpylady

*Jelliebabe* My appointment is Monday.

Wow *Candy* your scan is tomorrow! That arrived quickly. I will be eagerly awaiting the update and wonder if my guess of boy and girl are right.


----------



## BeckyA

Hello everyone, sorry been a bit AWOL. Spent last half of August in the motherland - was lovely to catch up with all my friends and family - and then back to work with a bang.

Anyway, I have caught up with all your posts. 

Very excited for you *jelliebabe* that you can finally start your cycle. Yay!

AFM, called the clinic first possible chance in Sept. Initially they thought there was a possibility to go ahead with cycle this month and wanted me to go in that day, but in the end they called back an hour later, and we are going to start with next month's AF instead. Actually it sounds crazy but I'm happier with this as otherwise EC and ET would have been right bang in the first 2 weeks of the new term, i.e. the most stressful time! 
Now we have an appointment next week where they will give us the new prescriptions and outline the dates for us. Can't wait to get started.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## bumpylady

*Becky* that is great news and with how quick the weeks seem to be flying past you'll be starting in no time.


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , just a really quick update not been home long spent the day with my family I'm absolutely wiped out.

Scan went well although small twin is still quite a lot smaller than the big twin which concerns them slightly so I've got to go back for another scan on the 9th October to see if the little guy is growing at a good pace if not consultant think it might have chromosome abnormalities  but I'm not going to worry myself sick about it because she did say there's no other signs of any abnormalities the baby looks perfect it's just small , it might just be that baby will be small and that's it! I do hope so  

Well anyway they couldn't tell the sex of my small twin because the little stuburn bugger was having none of it  stuburn just like his dad  
But big twin was lay there with legs wide open for all to see and we have one Baby Girl in board  so happy but shocked ( good shocked ) because me and hubby was convinced it was a boy because of being a a week ahead ( measures 18 weeks ) 
So who knows what small twin will be we will find out at our 20 weeks scan hopefully  xxxx

Goodnight all x


----------



## bumpylady

Hi Candy, thanks for updating us and congratulations. Wow a baby girl, that is great news but a shame you have to wait to find out the sex of the other twin. 
I presume you are thinking small twin is a boy. How lovely would that be to have one of each.


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Bumpy   
Actually was thinking it may be another girl as I always thought boys were bigger ? I don't no now. 
Must admit feeling a little down today I've been silly and been googling about my small twin being very small at this stage and let's just say I don't like what I've read  damm google!!!!  I   my little one will keep growing x
How are you? x


----------



## bumpylady

BACK AWAY FROM GOOGLE!! Lol
There are to many conflicting things on google, I know it's hard not to try and research info but sometimes it can make you feel worse that before. 
It's not true that boys are bigger, when I had ds he was tiny, I also had terrible heartburn and everyone said that meant he would have lots of hair. He came out bald as anything and a year later he still didn't have much hair. 

I'm really well considering my bad start to the day. Decided to wear heels to work. Took an hour to get there as the main road was shut due to an accident, whilst driving the clutch felt like it was caught so I presumed it was my shoe. While stuck in traffic I took the left shoe off and threw it on the seat whilst shouting profanities, the problem was still there. By the time I got to the car park I was red faced, had slight road rage and just wanted to go home. The car mat had curled up and was getting caught under the clutch so I took my shoe off for no reason to drive. Put my shoe back on, got out the car and my ankle gave way!

It could only happen to me.


----------



## Candy x

Thanks bumpy I needed that   no more googling for me.

Sounds like you've had one of those days you just want to be over! 
Hope your ankle is ok? Atleast the weekend is here to wind down  
I don't suppose you no anything about centile ? I've just looked on my maternity notes and it says Big twin is 50th centile and Small twin is 3rd centile ? This is bad isn't it?   xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Its how they assess the growth of the baby, they will measure at each scan and should chart it so they can get an idea of the growth rate. Its just telling you what you know, that small twin is small. 
Im not going to say don't worry because thats impossible but take each day at a time, it sounds like you are being monitored very well. 
Im sorry I can't say more to reassure you xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks for replying Bumpy I really appreciate it  
I've just got to try and relax until my next scan I think. I hope you have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## bumpylady

I was tiny throughout my whole pregnancy many years ago and this caused lots of concern with the doctors and midwife. Once I hit 8 months I was huge and ds had a sudden growth spurt. They expected him to weigh around 4lb, he came out at 6lb 3oz. It's amazing what can happen in a short space of time and their measurements are not always accurate.
I will dig out his baby box and check at how he was charted with his size and estimated growth. 

When is your next scan?

Google is great for looking up some things but when it is something you worry about all of the negative articles seem to stand out more. 

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*  think you need a small whack with the  
Dr Google doesn't always know best, you definitely need to step away. 
Hope other than your worries your ok? I think it's 2 girlies too. X

*Bumpy*, hope your good. I'm sooo impatient for next week, good news for us both I hope. X

*Becky*, I'm sure it'll be here before you know it, fingers crossed. X

*Jelli*, hope everything's going well? X


----------



## bumpylady

Hi Jam, I'm also impatient but only a few days to go.
Not a good afternoon, ds was assaulted at school. The school phoned me and said he had a head injury, I had to prise it out of them what had caused it. Just decided if I should let the school deal with it or file an assault charge. He has only been there a week so not a good start


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh what a horrible start, I hope he's ok? I don't understand children like this at all. I think I'd have to see what the schools punishment would be? He needs to understand it's not acceptable before he moves on to nastier things. 
A dogs home near us was set on fire last night, nearly 60 dogs died. The boy that did it was arrested, he was only 14! Why on earth does he think that's acceptable. Made me really sad this morning. X


----------



## bumpylady

I know, it makes me wonder how he has been raised, it's upsetting because my son doesn't like altercations or violence so he won't even stand up for himself. The school are 'investigating" it at the moment. 
I see that on the news, its awful plus working in court it's shocking the things that go on that we hear about.
To be so young and commit an offence like that is just astonishing. I don't get why some kids are so evil.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

He'll turn into a psychopath, he's already showing tendencies. 
I hope the school do, and take it seriously too. That boy needs a bit more than a few lines. X


----------



## bumpylady

Thanks *Jam* usually keep things like this to myself but I was so upset. Feel better now though


----------



## Sharry

Ladies please keep the pregnancy chat for the babydust threads for PM's


----------



## Candy x

Guess that means me again , sorry if I offended anyone I just wanted some support from the people I no best and have gained friendships with and who I cycled with on this forum with! 
Not happen again


----------



## bumpylady

Think that was both of us, ooops. Sorry


----------



## KALM

No worries Candy, it's hard not to just chat about it all since we all cycled together earlier. Also where else can we post because we can't all join the due date boards? It confuses me.

Bumpy, hope your ankle is doing ok, sounds like a bad day  hope your son is ok too, how awful that he got assaulted... What are kids coming to these days?

My bleeding after ERPC is now over, so physically it is behind me. Fingers crossed for AF returning nice and regular since I really want to be able to go for a natural not a medicated FER!


----------



## bumpylady

Confuses me too where to post. I know I would like to keep in contact with you all and naturally come here to do that.
My ankle is fine, it was one of those mornings where everything was going wrong. 

Good luck for the natural cycle


----------



## Candy x

Kalm - there's isn't nowhere to post basically! Also confused with it all! I think maybe they just want this thread to end! 
I'm glad this traumatic time is behind you now ( physically anyway ) and I hope your AF doesn't mess you about either   
When are you planning on starting your FET ? xx

Bumpy - sorry I never mentioned your son yesterday I was quite annoyed as you could probably tell!
How is he ? I just can't stand bullies! I'd be asking the school what's been done about it though? You want to no it not happen again.... It's just heart breaking! My little niece has had so many incidents with bullies and like your son she is not the type to stand up for herself , she's so sweet natured and kind to everyone even the bullies! Really upsets me! 
How's your weekend been ? I've had a lazy one   again! xx

Jam - hi hun , how are you? Not long until your appointment now ? Don't worry I've banned google   xx


----------



## bumpylady

It's ok Candy, I could tell you were a little annoyed and you have your own worries too. The school are looking into things and will update me Monday. 
I have stayed home most of the weekend, popped out yesterday to get some shopping and witnessed the aftermath of am RTA so went back home. I think it's one of those weeks and not the sort of luck I need before my appointment tomorrow. 

Glad you are staying away from google


----------



## Candy x

Bumpy - Lets hope tomorrow will be the beginning of a great week, I hope they give you the go ahead for your next cycle   will be waiting for your update 
I have a consultant appointment tomorrow at my hospital , not sure what will be said or what to expect ....I'm under them because of being a high risk pregnancy so I suppose they will talk about complications etc? Not sure! 
Xxx


----------



## bumpylady

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Candy x

And you bumpy x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Good luck to you both tomorrow   I can't wait for Wednesday, good news hopefully. X


----------



## Candy x

Thanks jam , let's hope it's a week for good news   x


----------



## greatexpectations

Hi everyone, 
It is really hard not knowing where to post to keep in touch. I know this thread has nearly finished, and obviously those with BFN's and BFP's still do want to keep in touch, it's really hard to do that without the BFP's talking about their pregnancies, which is why I've been keeping my distance, but I have been following your journeys.
I totally understand that some may find it too hard and sorry if I am offending anyone.
I think someone (Jam I think) asked about opening a thread on the Board Buddies section a little while ago, I wonder if it's time for that now? 

Hope you all are well. 
GreatEx. 
xxxxx


----------



## bumpylady

Thank you jam, fingers crossed we both get some good news from our appointments.


----------



## Candy x

I think that's a good idea Greatexpectations and then us Ladies who want to stay in touch can chat away about our daily life's without being restricted to what we say.
I've become fond of a lot of you on this thread you've been there for me I hate to think I not be apart of your upcoming cycles etc  
Wheres board buddies ? Who wants to do the honours of opening  x


----------



## bumpylady

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0

Found the board but can't seem to start a new post


----------



## greatexpectations

I don't think we can, it has to be done by a moderator/administrator I think - 

Sharry - can we have one please?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I asked about this a while ago. If this threads still going then that's where we'll be moved to. Sharry has to do this though we can't. Xx


----------



## greatexpectations

I thought you had done Jam - Do you think we qualify yet? 
x


----------



## bumpylady

*Greatexpectations* after having a little look around on the board you are right, it does need to be started by admin.
Hopefully Sharry can set up a new one for us


----------



## KALM

Candy and Bumpy, good luck tomorrow girls. Oh and Bumpy not sure if I'm just being dim, but what's a RTA?

Candy I have to wait a few cycles before I can try FET, in particular to see if they go back regular straight away, and I guess to let my body recover fully from the last round and the MMC.  I'm hoping for December, but it might well end up being January.


----------



## bumpylady

Road traffic accident. 
Thank you for the good luck, think I need it after the past few days I've had.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Great*, I'm not sure. Sharry said she'd move us over. X


----------



## bumpylady

Had our follow up. We knew we had 10 fertilised eggs but we also had another 5 that showed abnormalities. We are having a fresh cycle which I am happy about as I though we may have to use our last frozen embryo. I will be having more scans this time around and a lower dose of stims. They don't want me overstimulating again so I may be on the meds a bit longer than before. 
My lining was good almost at 11mm, they blasts were good quality so no explanation for why they didn't stick. Sperm was good quality and eggs were good quality too. I did ask if I could do short protocol but the doctor said because the eggs were such good quality she doesn't want to jeopardise that by doing short protocol.
I will be having a general again for ec and the magic numbing cream as I'm a wimp.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi all!

Just catching up with everyone's news on here. 

Bumpy - good news from your follow up, it sounds like you have lots of positives which will hopefully mean success for you next time around. Great that you can get started with a fresh cycle too. When will you start? Sorry to hear about your son having trouble at school - hope he is ok.

KALM - am pleased to hear your bleeding has stopped now and fingers crossed your cycle gets back to it's regular pattern soon so you can go ahead with your natural FET as planned.

Jam - good luck for Wednesday. The news about the dogs home was so sad - we live in Warrington so fairly close too. Would love to have a dog and hearing that story last week made me even more determined to get one!!

Candy - hope your appointment with consultant goes well.

I really hope we can start a thread somewhere else or that this board can be moved now as it would be nice to be able to chat to everyone still. I understand if people don't want lots of pregnancy chat though so appreciate it's up to everyone to decide what they would like to do.

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week!

xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Hi Lynsey, I'm to ring on my next af which is next week and go from there. DS is fine, I think I was more upset than him. I didn't want him to go to school but he wanted too. I wanted to drop him at the gates but he wouldn't let me, so proud of how he just picks himself up and keeps going. 

Candy good luck, can't wait for your update.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, glad it's all good news. Great you can start again so soon, I'd love too but it'll never happen. X

*Lynsey*, it's truly awful. They should put him in a cage and see how he likes it. He'll never be a decent member of society. We'd love a dog but we've just not got enough time. Hope your both doing well x


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone,

Bumpy - Great news on your follow up , looks like you have everything going for you ....good eggs good sperm good everything really you just need it to implant , have you thought about having the endometrial scratch? That's what I had this cycle it's suppose to help with implantation...I did get two that implanted so it's highly likely this helped me  my second fresh ICSI I had my Meds lowered too because of over stimulating! And it worked for me  I   it will for you too,.
I'm glad your son is ok he sounds like a tough cookie bless him xx

Lynsey - I too would love a new thread I hope SHARRY can sort it soon. how are you doing? I'd say go for it with getting a dog , I have 2 and they mean the world to me , they make me laugh and smile on a daily basis they bring me so much joy and helped me through my tough days.,,sounds sad but totally true!   xx

Jam - hope you ok Hun xx

AFM nothing to report .... Consultant appointment was a waste of time.... They just looked at my notes and saw I'd been going to the specialist hospital and didn't think there was anything to to add!!! I've got to go back after I've been to my specialist appointment again on the 9th of October just so they can see what's going on! 
In a way I'm glad I'm still under the specialists because I no I'm in very good hands rather than just having a sonographer scan you I have a specialist consultant    
After my next appointment with specialists I might be referred back to my hospital but I very much doubt it as I don't think small twin will ever catch up with his/hers big sister! Oh well...I'm still here my two squirts are still here so happy days   

Hope everyone else so well xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, that's great news. Glad everything's good. X


----------



## bumpylady

*Candy* I did ask about the scratch but they said because I haven't actually had a fresh transfer yet they want to see how this one goes first.
DS came home happy, the bully apologised to him and is in isolation but what shocked me is when my son said to me a bully only bullies others because of their own issues. I was totally blown away at his grown up attitude towards this, at least I can relax now.

*Jam* Is there no chance at all you could try again?

*Lynsey* I also have 2 dogs and love them so much, they can always tell when I'm down. They put their nose right in my face and won't go away until they get a cuddle. Its funny because that always cheers me up, I think they can tell when something isn't right. When DP is in hospital they cry at bedtime unless I bring them upstairs.


----------



## bumpylady

*candy* forgot to add, did they not give you a scan?


----------



## Candy x

Bumpy - sounds like your son has it all in hand, what a smart little boy  
Nice to hear the bully apologised and some discipline has been given! 
My dogs are the same , my girl especially knows when I'm upset she actually whimpers until I cuddle her   sounds like your pooches don't want you to sleep alone they want to take care of you   so sweet. Unfortunately no scan today, got to wait until the 9th...Grrrr xx


----------



## Candy x

Goodluck for tomorrow Lynsey    xxx


----------



## bumpylady

*Candy* the 9th will be here before you know it. I can't believe how quickly this year has flown by.

Good luck for your s tomorrow *lynsey*


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, what do you mean? X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Ah right I meant it'll never happen that soon for us. I have to ring on day 1 to request treatment but they normally refuse you on the first 2. X


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies! Am feeling really nervous I have to say even though I have already had two scans!! I am such a stresshead but just feels like I have been waiting so long for this day!!

Bumpy - your son sounds very brave and definitely got his head screwed on right. You must be so roud of him! Great that you will be starting again so soon. Have everything crossed for you.  

Jam - that's rubbish they usually refuse you a couple of times before you can get started. How frustrating! Agree with you about that lad who started the fire - just so sad! It's good the centre have been able to raise so much money though. Be good if they could use it for some sort of education programme in the local area too to stop kids round there getting into trouble like that! Also might help with less abandoned dogs as staffies in particular seem to be trained to fight etc and then abandoned when people get bored of them or can't afford the vets bills etc! It's all a bit of a vicous cycle.  

Will hopefully be back on here tomorrow with some good news


----------



## bumpylady

How long do you have to wait now Jam?

Lynsey I am so proud but also sad too, just proves how quick they grow up. He's 13 now and them years have just gone so fast.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Lynsey*good luck. X

*Bumpy*, you normally get in on your 3rd cycle, which would be December, but they close over Xmas so if I would be stimming then I'd have to wait until January  it's nhs so I don't see why they have the pleasure of shutting, nowhere else does, do you see A&E shut?  Nope I don't think so  X


----------



## bumpylady

That is strange, I didn't think clinics over christmas


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Shabby it is. The private one we were at were closed Christmas Day but that's not the end of the world. All of christmas though? It's downright greedy. X


----------



## Calladene

Hi ladies just a hello I'm ok and so is dw .
Had d&c got a sperm donar and no sign of a period !
Eeeeek xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Calladene - whats d&c? When do you test ?  x


----------



## Lynsey_90

Ooh good luck Calladene - hoping it is good news for you!  

I know we're still not supposed to be doing pregnancy chatter on here so will keep it brief but wanted to update my buddies that 12 week scan went well today. Big relief and feeling very happy   

Hope nobody minds me sharing on here and that you've all had a good day! It's actually been sunny here this afternoon for a change!

xxx


----------



## Candy x

Fab news Lynsey thrilled for you   
You can always PM me the lovely details of your scan if you didn't want to put on here  

xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Congratulations *Lynsey* x


----------



## bumpylady

*Lynsey* congratulations, hope you got lots of nice scan pics xx

*Calladene* When will you test? Good luck

*Jam* How are you? Still can't believe the clinic will be closed, how annoying that you will be ready to cycle but have to delay because of them.

*Candy* How are you feeling?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, I'm hoping I get in before that or that I'm down regging over christmas. I know they don't let you stim but dr should be ok? You don't have any bloods or scans whilst doing it do you? I'll question her to death tomorrow  I just want to get going. 
Hope your well? X


----------



## bumpylady

I only had scans and bloods on stims, i fact I think I only had 2 scans, maybe 3.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

That's good. I didn't think you had them whilst down regging but it will all be new. 
I can't wait for AF to arrive so I can ring   I know I won't get accepted first month but I'll be a little closer. X


----------



## Charlotte022

Congrats Lyndsey x


----------



## KALM

Fab news Lyndsey 

Callendene., when was AF due? How exciting would it be if AI had worked so soon!! Really hope it has!


----------



## MariMar

Hope everyone's well - sounding like some good news all 'round, especially with Calladene - really hoping this time around is the winner 

Charlotte, Hopefaith, KALM & TalkingFrog - SO SORRY to not have sent a message on here until now... It was so nice meeting you all, and chatting in real life  Over cakes, innit. You're all as lovely in person as on the forum, and it meant a lot to put faces to names and be able to chat more smoothly and speedily! Hope you've all been doing well since then.

*AFM:* Had another disappointing monitoring scan, sadly: I had a good AFC that should have meant I could go forward with treatment this cycle, but then my blood test showed my highest-ever FSH result (13.something - YIKES!). Quite scary, really, and I'm concerned this is some kind of crazy downward spiral! My month where I had unsuccessful IVF (July) I had 7.something FSH levels, so this seems pretty horrific! I know that they fluctuate from month to month, but I also know you're only considered to be as good as your worst FSH result... Here's hoping that next month will be my month - that's 2 months down the hole 

Big hugs to everyone, and hoping for some more good news - yours, certainly!


----------



## bumpylady

*Marimar* What is FSH and what is it for? I have never been told what mine is and I have heard a few people mention this.


----------



## MariMar

Hi Bumpy,

Judging by your signature, you're an egg machine and are VERY unlikely to have low FSH   It's something that indicates that you have diminished ovarian reserve - I don't have as many eggs left as I should, so my body makes less follies, which means less eggs to choose from, naturally or through IVF each cycle... Meaning it'll take me longer/make is less likely that I'll get pregnant! If you had a bad FSH level, you definitely would have been told by your doctor, and would have needed extra oomph in your stimming drugs to get things going/make as many eggs as possible. FSH stands for Follicle Stimulating Hormone, so the less follies you have, the more hormone you need to get them going... Hence a high FSH!

Hope that makes sense?

x


----------



## bumpylady

Ah I see now, thats probably why its never been mentioned to me. I was just curious as to what it meant, I still learn new things everyday about IVF.

Im so sorry your treatment couldn't go ahead but fingers crossed everything works out ok


----------



## KALM

MariMar, really sorry to hear your latest news. Do the specialists have any idea what makes FSH vary so much month to month? Have they suggested anything you can do to help it.. From our London meet up I think I remember nothing much apart from trying all the dietary supplements to encourage fertility? Have you been more stressed lately which might have contributed to higher levels perhaps? Fingers crossed it comes down a lot for you next month.. At what FSH level would they continue treatment?


----------



## misswoo

Hi all,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while.

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well   Great to read all the updates on the pregnancies!! It would be lovely when this moves over to Chat buddies so you all feel like you can finally say what you want about your babies progress.

To all of those with cycles coming up in the near future, I really hope the next will be the one for you all 

I've just been focusing on work really.  Its been hectic and its only going to get worse until Christmas.  Unfortunately our celebration night out with lots of drinks after the last few years of hard work is about 5 weeks from my next egg collection.  Do you think I could get away with having a complete blow out??  I feel I need it but I'm worried as I will be starting DR about a week later.  Also just found out I am working away for four days in october, i have never worked away so quite scary.  

Anyway hope all you lovely ladies are ok, sorry I haven't done personals.

xxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi everyone!   I haven't been in here for ages!  I hope you're all well!

I'm knee one deep in my cycle at last!  In fact I'll be going for my last scan tomorrow and we'll decide on my date for ec!  should be saturday Sunday or Monday  . I'm feeling optimistic for the first time this cycle!  . 

Last rose quartzer past the post!  Here I go!


----------



## bumpylady

*Misswoo* Sounds like work is hectic at the moment for you. Working away for 4 days sounds scary especially as you've never worked away before but I'm sure you will be fine.
I don't know what to say with the blow out but I think you deserve a good night out


----------



## misswoo

Bumpy, I have an appointment in December so I was going to ask the clinic what they think.  I would love to join in with the celebrations but not if it means another BFN.  Hope you are well and preparing yourself for next month 

Jelliebabe, so glad you are nearing EC.  I am so glad you have got well into your cycle after waiting so long!!! 

xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Im ok, started the healthy eating and exercising but can't stop thinking about a nice juicy pizza  
What date in December is your appointment? Will you have your drug teach then?


----------



## misswoo

11th December and yes i will have another drug teach but I don't think i will ever forget how to inject now!! x


----------



## bumpylady

After my first messed up attempt at injecting i don't think i'd forget either lol. That sure was one to remember.

*jellie* Good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all,  Just wrote a long post and was about to hit the button and my internet shut down.    Sorry if I miss anyone on this post.

Becky - have you had your appointment yet?

Candy, Lynsey - great news on your scan results.  Candy - centiles are based on where the child would be if an average 100 children were lined up.  DD is short so for height when last measured was on the 9th centile - 8 would have been shorter than her and 91 taller.  Hope that helps. 

KALM - glad bleeding has stopped.  Hope everything returns to normal so you can use your little frostie soon.

Bumpylady - sounds like a stressful week - hope this week is better.  Your son seems very level headed, hope things have settled in school now. 

Misswoo - good luck for when you are working away.  Not sure what to say about blow out.  

Marimar - sorry to hear about your test results.  Hope next month is better for you.

Jelliebabe - good luck for your scan.  

Jam - you will be cycling again before you know.

AFM - we are plodding along.  Both finding we are tired lately, but we had a busy week last week and so think it is catching up with us.  I plan to join a slimming world group  - not only have I not lost the weight I put on when doing the cycle, I have put on more so need an extra kick start. Hope to go to Zumba again too and find an alternative class for when I can't do the zumba on a Saturday.  

Also DD started nursery this week.  DH felt a bit unwanted when she walked straight to her group this morning and only said good bye to him when he asked her too. At least she is settled and happy which is better than her not wanting to go.  Her teacher said at the end of her first day that she was as settled as if she had been there for 6 months.


----------



## KALM

Miss Woo - my experience is that working away is fine. I love visiting clients and having chance to travel a bit. Will you be on your own, and where are you going? As for the night out, personally id say go for it! I mean I would say don't get completely slaughtered with a hangover the next day, but to get nicely merry and let your hair down and enjoy an evening can't be bad for you surely?!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mari*, fingers crossed for next month. X

*Bumpy*, I'd love a pizza. Loads of chillies and cheese and all the nice things. I'm on a serious diet and gym thingy so I've no hope of anything nice like that. How's ds? Hope he's good. X

*Woo*, you never know, you might enjoy it. I'd definitely have the night out if that's what you want to do. Enjoy it, hopefully it'll be your last for a while  We've all been told we've all got to do 2 weeks away. We've a choice of 3 places to pick from, me and my best friend have asked if we can go together though. X

*Jelli*, good luck. Bet you though you were never going to get there. X

Hope everyone else is good. X

We had our consultation again today, everything's sighed now and I can ring to request treatment when AF turns up. I can't wait  I don't think I'll get in the first month, but you never know and if I don't at least I'm a bit closer. I hope we at least cycle before christmas though. Xx


----------



## Candy x

Morning  

Bumpy , I'm feeling ok thanks , still got nausea and ligament pains but I'd have anything thrown at me aslong as squirts are ok and healthy   so I'm not complaining! I don't envy you starting your healthy plan! The first few weeks are the worst , I was so starving ( I did it to lose weight though for this cycle and just to get healthy ) I can't tell you how much diet coke helped me...sounds daft but it took away my hunger   I used to buy cans multipack and put in fridge. My BMI was 32 and I got it down to 25 so was all worth it in the end. How are you ? x

Marimari , Sorry to hear your news it's so disappointing when this happens! I really hope next month works out better for you x

Jelliebabe , Goodluck with your scan today , let us no the date for your EC  , can't believe your at this stage already   good for you and all my fingers and toes crossed for you   x

Misswoo , hello you , honestly you go and let your hair down at the party you so deserve it! I actually went out on a night out about 4 weeks before I started Stimms , I got very merry all I did was not mix my drinks and I didn't have any yagger bombers or shots  you'll be fine. Are you working away with other work colleagues ? I'm sure you'll be great x

TalkingFrog , you could scream when that happens with the internet! So annoying! 
I did some research on centiles and actually worked out what it meant Thankyou , wish I'd of had your explanation on it sooner as it seems so simple  
I think most women put weight in when doing there cycle, I no I certainly did! 
Hope you find a suitable Zumba class , I loved mine it was so much fun! 
Lovely to hear you DD has settled in well  x

Jam , glad your appointment went well Hun , all sounds positive. I can't see why you not be starting on your next AF or one after because your DR for a while so you don't need monitoring ! Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 4.41 am you posted ? That's early   x

Hi to everyone else , Hope your all well x

Well I'm not upto much today! Mother in Law came yesterday and she's bought me a couple of maternity tops and leggings bless her   and there quite nice too. She is good to me and hubby. 
What's everyone's plans today ? xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I was supposed to be working  
They've decided to keep me on the short protocol. I'm glad really because I'm not quite sure about all this amh business. I don't see how it's trebled in 4/5 months? 
I've been getting diet coke too, the caffeine free one. I have it when I think I'm hungry but I know I'm not. I hope someone buys me clothes I'll like that. Not leggings though, I can't see myself in them. X


----------



## bumpylady

Talkingfrog, this week is better although I have noticed my pmt is so much worse since the last cycle, I'm sure on the way to work I had steam coming from my ears. 

Kalm do you know when you can use your frozen?

Jam son is fine, proper soldier. I think I need to stop wrapping him in cotton wool now he's a teen but it's so hard. Thank you for asking after him 

Candy the dreaded morning sickness. My BMI is 20 but I eat so unhealthy, I love my takeaways far too much. I don't really drink fizzy drinks but I drink way too much tea and coffee so I'm trying to get some water down my neck every so often.

Jellie hope the scan went well, candy is right I can't believe how quickly it has come.

Dp is driving me mad, keeps asking if my AF has arrived, I think he has the excitement for both of us. Its either that or he's after something else


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi ladies really nice to see lots of chatter on her again. I hope we can keep this board going!

Bumpy - I hope your pmt doesn't get any worse, mind you sometimes it it good to let off a bit of steam! It's so lovely your hubby is excited again for next cycle to start.

Jam - great news all the paperwork is signed and you're ready to go again that's fab!

Candy - how sweet of your MIL I really need to get some maternity clothes sorted I think! Hardly any work clothes are fitting me now!

Kalm - hope you have had a nice time in Edinburgh this week must have been exciting to be there with the referendum going on!

Talkingfrog - I'm sure you'll soon shift the weight and zumba Will be a fun way to do it. I think it's impossible not to put weight on during treatment!

Marimar - sorry to hear about your fsh levels it does seem odd that they can fluctuate so much. I'm personally a bit suspicious about these blood tests ssometimes after all that funny stuff with amh levels. I hope it's just a blip for you and you can get started again soon.

Misswoo - I'm with the others I would say a few drinks won't hurt before treatment and you deserve to let your hair down. Sounds like you're having a hectic time in work. I don't have to travel for work very often but when I do I always find it makes a nice change of scenery so hopefully you will enjoy it too. Must feel good to havr your appt dates all scheduled now.

Jelliebabe - yay for your last scan and egg collection coming up! You must be really excited. I have everything crossed for you!!

xxx


----------



## Calladene

Hi ladies after £17k on clinical invasions and lots of heartache with supposedly abnormal eggs in march then miss carriage a month ago I can say 2 ivfs and 3iui
Got the better of me and never worked .

I can now announce a pot and syringe has given me our 

BFP!!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy x

do you mind if I shout this out loud .....

OMG CALLADENE THIS IS JUST AMAZING!!!!!!
CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE  

You so both deserve this you really do , Take if easy and enjoy xxxxx
You've made my day xxxxx


----------



## hilly35

Ladies I didn't know this board was still active - so lovely to see it is. Big wave to everyone but MASSIVE CONGRATS to Calladene - your news is just wonderful and I am so excited for you. Wishing you a very very healthy pregnancy.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Calladene

Thank u ladies can't belive it !
Who'd of thought it ! 
I think a lot of clinics do fleece us lesbians but I don't mind spending all that money this baby is priceless xxx


----------



## BeckyA

i already said it on **, but congrats again *calladene*

*talking frog*, thanks for asking. had appointment this morning with clinic on CD20. Had a baseline scan and lining is at 7.5 (not sure if this is good or not!), right ovary being cr*p as usual, and 5 follies on left. This round they are going straight into stims rather than downreg first, so as not shut off the ovaries too much. So, am starting with next AF, eek! Likely to be starting stims on the 2nd Oct, then egg collection probably around 13th oct.

Not sure whether to join sept/oct cyle buddies thread or the oct/nov one. the first seems as bit well established so i think I might try out the second one....hopefully they are as good as the Rose Quartz Bridgade!!

xx


----------



## sunhog

Congratulations calladene so thrilled for you and your partner, take care xxx

Hi to everyone else not been posting much but I have been following you all xx


----------



## HopeFaith

Calladene - OMG! Congrats! So chuffed for you  

Marimar - so sorry to hear about your disappointing scan. I know it's so hard to wait & it feels like another wasted month but at least when you are ready you'll be in the best position for a successful cycle.  

To everyone else - hi! Sorry I've been so quiet. Back to school & am so busy that I've hardly had time to come on here. After 9 wks summer hols & being able to post on here everyday, I'm now struggling to keep up with everyone's news! But I will try to pop by more often, hope everyone is ok. Still 4 weeks until our first appt at ARGC so no news from me for now!

Xxx


----------



## Candy x

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x

Calladene , still can't believe your news , told my partner about your story it's just amazing and you so deserve this x

Becky , Lovely to hear from you, wonderful news your starting your cycle on your next AF and on a short protocol too , you'll be shocked how quickly from start of Stimms  to EC goes it's so fast,A bonus I think  if I was you I would go with Oct/Nov thread just because you can get to no people from the start it's hard to fit it when a thread is well established. GoodLuck x

Hi Hopefaith nice to hear from you hope your well x

Lynsey , you best get doing some retail therapy you don't want to be uncomfortable at work  x

AFM not up to much this weekend Hubby finally finished bathroom so I get to put all the finished touches up  
Only 4 more sleeps until I go for my private sexing scan.Cant wait xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Hope everyone is ok, I have had a relaxed weekend so far. Me and dp went to get some new light fitting for the living room. I see some lovely chandeliers that I wanted to get but the Dp pointed out some different ones so I couldn't make up my mind. Once I got home I knew what ones I wanted so we are going back again tomorrow.

I'm on a 3 days management course this week and I know AF is going to arrive on one of them days, I can tell because my anger levels are through the roof. I am sure my PMT has become so much worse after my last cycle.

Becky I wanted short protocol but they said no   yours will go so quick.

Wow Candy 4 sleeps, thats going to be here before you know it. How exciting.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Becky*, so exciting to be getting going again  best of luck hope this is the one.

*Sunhog*, hope your ok x

*Bumpy*, dp said I've been worse since the icsi but I thought she was being dramatic  enjoy the shopping today. Hope your good. X

*Candy*, not long now. I reckon 2 girlies. X

Hi to everyone else, hope your all good. Xx


----------



## BeckyA

Thanks for good luck thoughts *jam*

*candy*, thanks as well, in the end i have joined the sept/oct thread as more people with similar dates to me as i am short protocol. I have spent an hour and half reading the 50 page thread and have introduced myself and got some nice welcomes so that is good. Plus jelliebabe is on there are well!

*bumpylady*, i too was a bit shocked with short protocol, was fulling expecting them to put me on the pill for a month first! They are keeping the menopur at 300 though.

DH and I have sneaked away to Salou for a cheeky week's holiday before we start stimms! Don't get too jealous though as it's raining at the moment!!


----------



## bumpylady

Becky the sneaky holiday sounds great apart from the rain. I am waiting for the October/November thread to start so I can join that one. 

Jam, I didn't go shopping today. Instead I had a nice lazy Sunday. Dp made breakfast in bed, went and got fresh flowers, had all the washing and ironing done and dinner prepared. I have Thursday and Friday off so will get my light fittings then. 

Only 3 days to go Candy


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Aww *Bumpy*, wish I could join a thread  wishing you all the luck in the world. 
You can't bet a lazy day, hope you thoroughly enjoyed it. 
I've had a lazy but grumpy day. Think I might go to the gym, try and work a bit of this anger off. X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hi everyone!  I had e c today!  At blimmin last!  Got two eggs fingers xd they're both mature and they fertilise!  Woohoo last rose quartzer past the post!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Finally there *Jelli*, fingers crossed they do good things. 
Hope tonight's not too nerve wracking while your waiting for the most important call ever. Best of luck. X


----------



## hilly35

Lots and lots of good luck Jelliebabe xxxx


----------



## Candy x

Keeping my Fingers Crossed Jelliebabe     
xxx

Hi everyone   

Xxxx


----------



## greatexpectations

yeah, jelliebabe - fingers crossed for the phonecall!  I'll be thinking romantic thoughts for them tonight! 

love to everyone

oh and nearly forgot, Calledene - massive congratulations on your BFP! so pleased for you.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello - hope everyone had a good weekend.

Jelliebabe -   for good news for you tomorrow.


----------



## KALM

Yay JellieBabe, hope things are getting busy in the love lab tonight and you get good news tomorrow!!


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey everyone, thanks for all the good wishes.  One fertilised.  Going for transfer tomorrow.  I must say I KNOW it only takes one but, I can't help feeling a little disappointed/sad.  Any way onwards and upwards!


----------



## SELL01

Good afternoon ladies,
How are you all?

Kalm how are you doing?

Jelliebabe please do not lose faith we had only one put back and has resulted in ID twins we now have a membrane this could not be found at my earlier scans but last Wednesday one was found Twin 1 was 9wk1d and Twin 2 8wk6d…… we have been referred to Kings Collage and been told to be expected to be scanned every two weeks we are delighted as this although still very complex is not meant to be as risky as momo twins…..  we are still in an utter state of complete shock! just keep positive, warm hands and feet,  eat your brazil nuts and focus on positive thoughts and I am sure all will be ok your little embie needs you to be stronger than ever so no negative thoughts are allowed xx

Take care lovely ladies please do keep me posted if this thread moves somewhere else 
xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jellie*, best of luck, everything crossed. X


----------



## KALM

Hey SELL, glad to hear all is well with your two little ones! Scans every two weeks.. The whole time? Goodness! Still, nice to know you are being looked after and watched over! I am doing ok thanks, still sad about it all obviously but just concentrating on getting in good shape. Just finding it hard to believe we'd be lucky enough to get BFP two times running though... But I have time to convince myself and build up positive vibes! It will be dec or Jan before we can try. Just waiting to see how long it takes dear AF to return now! Not even sure how to know when it might, like can you measure from MC date? Anyways, all is going as well as possible I think in the circumstances.


----------



## MariMar

Hooray for so much good news!

*Jellie*: last Rose Quartzer... Congrats! We're all cheering you on. 1 is as much as most ladies get transferred anyways, so you've got as good a chance as any. Relax, pat yourself on the back, and keep toasty and cosy 

*Calladene*: SUCH GOOD NEWS! So happy for you and your partner. I was a Feb cycle buddy with you as well, so really glad to hear you've made it out the other side.

*KALM*: any sign of AF yet? How annoying! But no matter what, you're waiting until Dec/Jan, right? Do you need to have had a certain amount of AFs before you can start again?

*Candy*: can't wait to hear the sexes of the wee bairns. I also bet it'll be 2 girls!

*BeckyA*: Fingers crossed for a great cycle this time 'round... Hope you have ladies as lovely as this on the thread, and that you have some fab news to tell us in a few weeks!

*AFM*, just biding my time until my next CD2 and FSH testing/AFC scan. Threw caution to the wind and got a last-minute Eurostar deal to see my friend in Paris, which was just the best. Made me feel so much better. She's also going through IF and trying to figure out treatment options, so it was really good to be able to be open with her, and eat a lot of cheese in commiseration (I went CRAZY with the unpasteurised!). Have had NO LESS THAN 3 pregnancy announcements from close friends in the past 3 days, no joke. All were kind and cautious, as they happen to all be people who know about our IVF and IF journey, but I'm still feeling a bit low and broken about it. Of course I'm super-happy for all of them, especially one couple, who'd been trying for 1.5 years, but it just adds to my feeling of being left way behind. Oh well, just need to keep on keeping on! Just feel a bit apprehensive about going on ******** - god knows what other unexpected pregnancy news might lurk!  

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Lovely ladies

OMG Sello - that is AMAZEBALLS!  two for the price of one  

Marimar - your weekend sounds amazing.  I'm all for the lovely runny cheese.  Having to be careful about what I eat now.  Good for you!

KALM - cmon AF - do we have to break out the AF dancing yet?

I am now PUPO - I had my lovely embie transferred yesterday.  The embryologist was thrilled with it (who knows she may sound like that about everything!)  She graded it as a B grade however as it is a 6 cell and not a 4.  The embie is clearly a genius and ahead of itself already.

Eggie and I have had to come back to work today though.  Taking it as easy as I can.  I'm feeling the bloat though on these pessaries and the lubion (progesterone) makes my tummy sore.  No matter, I guess we'd all walk over hot coals if we had to.

Chat soon X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jellie*, best of luck. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Candy x

Hi Ladies , 

Just a quick one from me so no personals today I'm afraid... Been abit down in the dumps to be honest , feeling very depressed and fed up!

Well the good news is the small twin is a boy so I have 1 Girl and 1 Boy on board which I'm absolutely thrilled about and so is hubby. Was really expecting 2 girls.

Bad news is the boy is still a week behind and now they think he may have something called Talipes to his right foot, not a massive deal because it can be sorted after birth but if he does have it it's likely he will have other problems ( disabilities )  not going into it now! Also his brain don't look as developed as it should be  
I just feel really fed up... At every scan there's always been a problem...I've never actually been to one and heard them say both are perfectly fine!!! I only went to find out the sex and they sprung this on me!    

Fortunately I have an appointment / scan at the specialist hospital on the 9th so I need to mention it to her, only little hope I'm clinging onto is that it's only been 2 weeks since my last specialist scan so surely she would of picked up on these ? She had a good look at both brains and skeleton and I no she said all looks normal ? So I'm confused! Unless they can see a lot more at this stage ( 19 weeks ) than 2 weeks ago? .....who knows!
I just want to enjoy my pregnancy! I've waited so long to get pregnant and now I finally am it's just worry after worry! 

Sorry for the downer , I hope your all well , weekends nearly here xxxxxx

Jelliebabe , got all my fingers and ties crossed for you xxxx

Sell , so happy to hear your twins are doing well xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, . Hopefully that's all you have to worry about. It is more common than people realise too, a friends niece had it corrected and she's all good now. In regards to other issues they told the parents there was a risk too of other problems, there wasn't and the chance was one in 5. I think I'd just remember that they've told you there was complications before when there was nothing. 
Try and relax until you see the specialist and hopefully you'll have some answers. 
Everything crossed for all of you. X
Nearly forgot, great news about them being a boy and girl. Perfect. X


----------



## greatexpectations

Hello lovelies,

*jelliebabe* - congratulations on being PUPO!      I love that you have a genius embie! When is you're OTD? Wishing you well for the 2WW - lots of positive thinking now! 
*
Marimar* - glad yoyu had a lovely break - the cheese sounds amazing. It's always the way that pregnancy anouncements come when they are most painful. be kind to yourself. I came off ******** for the exact reason and only logged on when I was feeling strong (or had a good supply of wine in the house!

*Sell *- great news about your twinnies.

*Candy* - bless you babe, you've really been going it - Congratulations on having one of each flavour on board - so exciting. Don't worry about other things, and wait for the specialist appointment until you start to think about other things. Thinking of you loads though, take care of yourself. xxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Evening all  

Marimar - so pleased to hear you got away for a well deserved break. Sorry to hear about all the pregnancy related news, as much as we are happy for our friends, it still hurts that it's not our turn yet. I totally get it! Good luck for your next CD2 tests.

Jellie - our last cycler! Congrats on being PUPO, I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Candy -    lovely news that you have one of each on board. What a worrying time you've had of it though   Like the others say, hopefully it's just the small foot issue & nothing else is affected. Stay positive & try not to worry about it until you've seen the specialist.  

How's everyone else?

Xxx


----------



## misswoo

Hi all! 

Flying hello from me  sooo busy with work! 

Hope everyone is well! Off work next week so will get time to pop on properly.

P.s have just noticed we have been moved to board buddies so no need to worry about what we chat about now  YAY! 

Xxx


----------



## KALM

Hey all, id just noticed we've been moved to board buddies area too. Fab 

Candy, how lovely to get one of each! I just cant imagine what it must feel like to know so much about these little ones inside you! I feel for you with all the worry, but i think even with one straightforward pregnancy i think we'd all be bound to worry more than ladies who can conceive naturally. Really hoping for you it turns out all ok, just like previous worries have been ironed out in time. Thinking of you guys and sending  . 

Jellie, hope you are doing well and genius emby is settling in nicely  I don't think we need the AF dance for me just yet.. Its not been 28 days since the ERPC yet, which is when i figured would be the very earliest it would turn up, but after that i'll be counting the days!

MariMar, i have to wait 3 cycles, so yes it will definitely not be until dec earliest. Your paris trip sounds lovely. You cant beat time with a good friend, especially if you could talk about the IVF stuff,  and the cheese sounds like a fantastic added bonus  i love cheese! Sadly I'm beginning to think it doesn't like me as much as i like it though! I totally get how you feel about the happy/sad feelings at pregnancy announcements. There is a girl at work who is due in just a couple weeks, and when i see her and her huge bump i am happy for her but also envious and feel sad my little one didn't work out.

I was having a "sad" day yesterday, felt myself welling up at one point when i was out running (it was my first run with my running group since before stimming), but today has been better and i had my first acupuncture since the ERPC which really helped and i felt a lot more peaceful and hopeful for the next round after it.

Right, must get go bed. Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all - went to cycle buddies and we weren't there - we have finally made it to the established buddies thread. 

Candy - great news on having a girl.   and a boy   It is easier to say than to do, but try not to worry about your little boy - they probably have to warn you of certain issues for fear of the repercussions if they don't. I am sure they will find out more as time goes on, and IF there is a problem is amazing what they can do.
Jelliebabe - congratulations on finally being pupo  .  Sounds like your embie is doing well. Hope it is snuggling in nicely.

Marimar - glad to hear you had a good break and enjoyed meeting up with your friend.  I know what you mean about announcements.  Two of the girls in work who were pregnant bought the babies in this week so we had a visit on monday and tuesday.  Loved seeing them, but a part of me did feel a little bit jealous. 

KALM - Hopefully AF will return to normal for you soon.  AF dance can be provided if needed.

Sell - glad to hear everything is going ok with your little twins.

Becky - hope everything is going ok with your new cycle. 

AFM - determined to loose the weight I put on during the cycle.  I could feel my work trousers getting tighter as the cycle went on.  Had a few pounds to loose before then anyway so joined a slimming world group on tuesday.  So far it seems to be going ok, but only been following it for two days so will have to see how it goes. I will treat myself to buying a few home made cakes from the church bazaar as my sister in law usually makes nice cupcakes - last few times I have taken plastic food boxes with me to put them in.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Talking*, good luck with the slimming world. I couldn't get into it at all when I tried it, and I was eating more than I usually would. I've just cut down on all the nice naughty things and lots more gym this time. X


----------



## bumpylady

*Candy* I had a feeling you had one of each, congratulations. I won't say try not to worry because that must be impossible for you. You have 2 little miracles and your little boy is a fighter, I feel so sad that it has taken so much for you to get your dream(s) but you still have so much to worry about. 
I am keeping you in my thoughts and pray that the next scan is a little better than the last.
Have you thought of any names yet?

*Misswoo* Lovely to see you back on here, I think I need to book another week off but with the next cycle just starting I should be sensible and save some holiday for that. How have you been? Are you preparing for your next cycle yet?


----------



## Jelliebabe

Thanks for all of the Good wishes ladies - I keep looking at what eggie should be doing every day and saying " so Eggie - you've a big day today you should be turning into a morula today!)  

Candy - Sorry that they have managed to put the fear of god into you again.  I'm so glad you have that specialist appointment coming up.  She will at least be able to tell you more if not completely reassure you.  Remember how wrong they were last time?  And You;ve hit the blinkin jackpot with one of each - well done.

Righto - better get on - I'm sposed to be working you know!    Thank god its Friday


----------



## bumpylady

Congratulations on being PUPO Jelliebabe. I have everything crossed for you xx.

My Af arrived yesterday, I start down regs on the 15th and stims on week commencing 27th. I am feeling more nervous about this cycle than the last,I was so unwell yesterday that I didn't think about it too much but now I feel better it's on my mind constantly.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Yay new thread!!      

Bumpy - yay for your AF arriving! Not long at all until the 15th. I know it must be nerve wracking starting again but try not to worry too much if you can and just take it one day at a time. I know it's easier said than done though.

Jelliebabe - yay on being PUPO! I have my fingers crossed for you and your embie   It definitely sounds like a strong one measuring ahead so early   I hope the 2 week wait is being kind to you so far!

KALM - I'm glad the acupuncture helped you to feel a bit better yesterday and that you're able to get back into your running. I hope you soon start to feel back to your full fitness. Fingers crossed your AF arrives soon so you can get back on track with your cycles.

Candy - I hope you're feeling a bit better today. You really deserve a break from all the stress - can you get some nice things booked in between now and your next appt to help take your mind off it? I know it isn't easy but I really hope you are ok and you and hubby can stay positive until you know more. Thinking of you lots.

Marimar - glad you had a lovely break away with your friend and the cheese sounds amazing! Sorry you're having to deal with loads of pregnancy announcements all at once - I had that at the start of this year and it never gets any easier does it. It's good that you have your friend to talk to who is going through the same thing though. I seem to only have super fertile friends but luckily one of them (who was pregnant the whole time through my treatment) was just a brilliant support to me. I have thanked her loads and loads but that will never be enough. I literally don't know what I would have done without her over the past year!

Hi Jam&Cream, Talkingfrog, Hopefaith,GreatEx,Sell01 and anyone else who I've missed! Hope you're all ok.

I am getting along ok - another mini waiting game for the next scan now which isn't until the 11th November but have a midwife appt at 16 weeks and a consultant appt two weeks after that before then so hopefully that will break the wait up a bit! I actually spoke to my proper midwife today for the first time as it was a stand in one at my first appt and she sounded lovely which is good as the first one wasn't so great! 

Not feeling the usual Friday buzz today as have to work the Uni open day tomorrow but hopefully it'll be busy and time will go quickly! It's mine and hubby's 5 year anniversary today so out for a meal to celebrate this eve. Doesn't feel like 5 years ago which I guess must be a good thing!  

Hope you all have good weekends xxx


----------



## bumpylady

You're right *Lynsey* I need to take it one day at a time not worry too much. I think I need a more laid back approach this time around and deal with it as it comes.

Good luck for your next scan, its funny how when cycling its all a waiting game but even being pregnant it is the same with waiting for scans. Will you be fining out the sex of the baby?


----------



## BeckyA

Hey *bumpylady*, good news on the AF coming, i reiterate what lynsey said, try not to stress to much (easier said than done!) as my embryologist says this can affect egg production.

Lovely to hear everyone's pregnancy news now you are allowed to post about it! especially *lynsey* - have a lovely anniversary btw - and *candy* - very exciting and lovely news about having one of each, just remember your little boy is obviously a fighter already!!

Thanks for the best wishes and hello to everyone else, *marimar*, *talkingfrog*, *jelliebabe*, *jam&cream*, *misswoo*, *KALM*, *Hopefaith*, *greatexpectations*, *sell*, and anyone else i have missed off!

AFM, the witch turned up 3 days early late yesterday afternoon, so i was freaking out as my clinic is on holidays (as well as me) and they had only given me instructions on which meds to start as from if AF turned up on Saturday...was calmed down by lovely ladies on the sept/oct board who told me that if Af arrives post noon it doesn't count as day 1. Managed to also get hold of on call gyno at the hospital on the phone this morning, who although isn't part of the IVF clinic (where nobody was answering the phones and the main switchboard said there was no one there love), told me to just follow to morrow's instructions but do everything a day earlier and then call the clinic on monday morning. So, upshot is i am stimming as from tomorrow night. Eeek!


----------



## bumpylady

*BeckyA* That is unusual your AF arriving early, usually when you are waiting for it to arrive it decides to tease and come late.
Good luck with starting your stims tonight.


----------



## MariMar

Hooray for *Bumpy* and *Becky* - back in the treatment saddle, and hope it all goes smoothly and you get a super-happy outcome... I am not a little bit envious - hopefully I'll get a good test result in a week and will be joining you in treatment!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bumpy and Becky - good luck with your cycles.  Marimar - hopefully you will be joining them soon. 

Jam - I have found it has pushed me to eat a bit more fruit that I was, but the main things I have cut out or cut back on are crisps with my lunch,  cheese ( I usually eat quite a lot) and sweet things such as biscuits/chocolate and cake.  I have had some cake this weekend though as it was the church bazaar and my sister in law had made cupcakes -  I knew that was happening though so gave me the encouragement not to have anything in the week.  I even managed to ignore the large tin of celebrations out in work which is a first.  My first weigh in is tomorrow so will see how I do.

On a totally different subject I was cross someone today as he decided that he would park his works lorry outside the nursery to pick up his son.  There are houses around the nursery and no-off road parking so it gets busy.  Instead of using the car park around the corner, which there was room in, he drove on the pavement.  He timed it wrong as Beth and I were walking on the pavement at the time.  I told him to wait as a child was on the pavement and he told me he knew how to drive and was no-where near me ( about 4 foot behind us).  He then carried on as we walked down the pavement which frightened Beth - she said "he is coming after me, I'm frightened".  I picked her up and spoke to him again telling him that he had frightened her and his response was no you frightened your own daughter.                                                          He probably thought I didn't mean it when I told him I was reporting him to the police, but might have a shock if they trace the vehicle registration number and contact his employer.  He wasn't fazed by the fact that when he came back he had a bus behind him that couldn't get through - pulled off very quickly so don't know if he had time to strap the little boy in either. The lady that answered when I reported it was lovely though.  Rant over now.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hiya everyone - 6 days left of the 2WW - not going to demented on google but dont seem to log off FF!  I may do a sneaky POAS at the weekend but we will see.  Nothing really to report just a very slight twangy sensation low down on the left.  I seen to remember this from last time....


----------



## bumpylady

*Jelliebabe* Fingers crossed its a .

*Talkingfrog* Thank you, need all the luck I can get.

*Marimar* Hope you get to join us soon with cycling.

Hope everyone else is ok, I left work early today. I am tempted to quit altogether, it is just becoming more and more stressful and the amount of extra duties I have been given without pay has really annoyed me.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Since the page moved it seems to have got much quieter on here. How is everyone doing?


----------



## KALM

Hi all, hope you are all doing ok. 

How are the twins Candy? And Hilly, how are you? I bet you ladies have big bumps now!

I am miss impatient here.. Friday will be 35 days since ERPC and no sign of AF yet. I know it can take a while... But I just want it ASAP, so I feel like things are getting moving again. Dec /jan feels a long time away, and I just want to get started on fET journey as soon as possible. Doesn't help a colleague at work is about to pop any day now.. She finishes work this Friday, and her bump is huge! Just hate the feeling that time is going by and I'm not getting any younger! Anyway, rant over, that's me.


----------



## hilly35

Hey talking frog and Kalm. Nice to hear from you both Xxxx

Kalm, rant away I don't blame you. It's poxy to be looking at a pregnant woman after what you have just been through. Really hope your af turns up soon. Awful having to wait to get back on track again. A friend of mine had the same procedure and I think she said for her it was about 8 weeks to get her cycle back. I know everyone is different so hopefully yours will kick in sooner. 

All good here, but I always think of all the ladies I cycled with and wish and hope that they will get here too. You don't forget the pain and heartache to get here, but you do appreciate it so much more when you do xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hilly - good to hear things are going well.

KALM - rant all you like if it helps.  Mine took nearly 50 days, but the next one was back to the normal 32 so hopefully it won't be too long and will be back to normal next time.


----------



## KALM

50   I'll be a waiting wreck if it takes me that long! Have had a few stomach feelings yesterday and today that perhaps possibly maybe I could be getting close to starting.. Who knows though!


----------



## BeckyA

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all doing well.

Fingers crossed AF comes for you soon *KALM*!

How are you getting on *bumpylady* and *marimar*?

I am right in the middle of treatment. Just had EC yesterday and I was over the moon they got 9 eggs, so much better than last time! Here in Spain they only call you if there is a problem and I haven't had a phone call today so hoping some have at least got jiggy with it! ET booked for Sunday morning!


----------



## bumpylady

*Talkingfrog* Thank you for the good luck.
*Becky* I am good thanks, still nervous and still waiting to feel excited. I think the nerves are keeping the excitement at bay.
OMG well done on 9 eggs and good luck for transfer on Sunday xx
*Kalm* I hope your AF arrives soon, so frustrating having to wait for it and when it is so late it makes the feeling worse. Candy needs to do her AF dance for you.


----------



## bumpylady

Has anyone from Candy? She had her scan a few days ago but haven't heard anything since. Hope she is ok


----------



## hilly35

Bumpy I haven't heard from her, been a bit worried too, haven't seen her on the other boards either, hopefully everything ok


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy - hope that everything is ok.


----------



## KALM

AF has arrived so no need to break out the dance! I've never been so happy to have stomach cramps before  feels like a big step in moving forward, which is great.

Candy.. If you are reading, thinking of you and your little ones and hoping all is ok...


----------



## hilly35

Fab news Kalm xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Great news *kALM*, hope you can now move on with your next treatment. And hope Af is not too bad for you.

Hope you are ok *candy*.

AFM, I am really happy to say that for the first time ever I am PUPO! Got 2 embies on board this morning in a 3dt. Another 2 waiting to see if they get to blasto for possible freezing.

Hugs to all. 
Xx


----------



## bumpylady

Becky congratulations on being pupo and with 2 lovely embryos too. Fingers crossed your other 2 make it to freeze.

Kalm great news, does this mean you can cycle again soon?

I have woken up with an awful bad back, had a dream my car flipped on it's roof and no one helped me so wondering what I am anxious about. I always have dreams when I am anxious.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi everyone - hope you are all ok?

Becky - so pleased to hear you are now PUPO! Will be keeping everything crossed for you over next couple of weeks. When is your OTD? Hope you get some frosties too  

KALM - how are you feeling? Hoping your stomach cramps aren't too bad but great news your AF is ow underway and your cycles are getting back on track. 

Bumpy -  sorry to hear you've had a bad night. I always have weird dreams like that when I'm anxious. I had one the other night where I was trying to find a seat I'd booked on the train but I couldn't get to it and every way I turned I kept getting trapped in between people. It's horrible isn't it cos you wake up feeling like you've not slept at all! Do you start down regging this week? Hopefully once you actually get started, you'll start to feel less anxious. I found all the waiting for things to start was the worst bit for me.

Candy - if you are checking this board - am really hoping everything is ok. Have been thinking of you lots.

Hi to everyone else who's still checking in on here xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Lynsey I'm glad it's not just me that has the dreams. Some of them I don't mind as they are funny but the awful ones make me really down. I had a work meeting and my volunteer came and agreed to drive, the night before I had a dream she stole a Ferrari to take us  

I start on Wednesday.

How are you doing? Is your next scan coming up soon?

I hope someone hears from Candy soon, its not like her to go quite for this long, really worrying.


----------



## MariMar

*Becky*, you made it! What a huge step forward - big congrats on being PUPO  

*KALM*, also great news from you... That pesky AF took its time. Hope you're starting to feel normal (probably if a bit sick!) and ready for round 2 soonish.

AFM, got my test results back and got my best ever - 6.5 FSH! So, so pleased - my last one was 13.something, which was my worst ever, and I know you're only as good as your worst, but at least this means that we can go ahead with treatment this month... So I'm already injecting! Really weird to be doing this again, so suddenly, but I was so excited to have a good FSH result - thought it was only going to get worse, and worse, and worse every cycle. My AFC was perfectly ok at 8-10 follicles, and it looks like from the scan this morning, they're growing nicely.

Big hugs to all, and hope all's ok with Candy and she's just busy


----------



## Lynsey_90

Bumpy - good luck for Wednesday, I can't believe how quickly it's come around  Hopefully the anxiety will start to ease once you get back into the routine of the injections etc you will settle into it again. How long do you have to DR for? Keep us all posted - I have everything crossed for you. How's ur hubby?

My next scan isn't till the 11th November - it'll be our 20 week one. I'm feeling nervous about it already!!  I was supposed to have a midwife appt today to listen to baby's heartbeat etc but as they're on strike it's been postponed till next Monday. I was a bit gutted as had been counting down the days but a week isn't too much longer to wait I guess! One minute I feel really excited and happy and then I start to worry about something going wrong so think that's why I keep having weird dreams! 

MariMar - great news about your FSH and being able to start treatment! Good number of follies too  - keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## bumpylady

Aww Lynsey that sucks, the week will go quick. 
There is always something to worry about, my son is nearly 14 and I still worry. 
Huuby is fine, his stomach is feeling better than it was, was so hard seeing him in pain and knowing there was nothing I could do. Hopefully the new meds will correct things as he doesn't want surgery. It never rains, it pours!

I am on the same protocol as last time so down reg for 2 weeks. I might have to stim a bit longer as they have put me on a lower dose of Gonal-F to try and stop me overstimulating again.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Thanks Bumpy - i am hoping this week will fly by! 

Glad your hubby is better and fingers crossed the new meds will help him. Good luck with your down regging this week. Hopefully the next couple of weeks will fly by for you too! Xx


----------



## Candy x

Hello Everyone ,

Sorry to have worried some of you i really didnt mean to, I just couldnt face writing this down in words. 

Here goes.... So as most of you no i went for my 20 weeks scan last week at the specialist hospital mainly due to my smaller twin ( my lttle boy ) being small the outcome isnt good im afraid   He has something called Trisomy 18 also known as Edwards sydrome/disease for those of you who dont no what this is its basically a Chromosomal disorder and my little boy isnt going to make it   Ive been told he will either die in my womb or just after Birth ...days after maybe weeks if im lucky.....In the words of my consultant " i'll be giving birth to 2 babies but only taking 1 home"  im too far gone to do any other plus i have his sister in there to think about. If he does die inside me i do not no what effect this will have on my little girl so i have to pray my little boy can stay strong and alive for as long as possible to give his big sister a fighting chance.
Im Utterley behond devastated...Days seem like weeks at the moment i need to get to 28 weeks to have any chance of my little girl having a chance.At the moment im just keeping busy not sleeping not eating and a part of me has gave up...i no i shouldnt because i have my little girl who is perfect but its so hard not to...I feel him move inside me all the time and kick me how am i suppose to carry on knowing im waiting for the day he doesnt kick me anymore    
I feel im in a trance and wish someone would take away my pain. God only knows why i desereve this!

I will be absent for sometime i think im finding it to hard to listen to updates of pregnancies especially twin ones. I do wish you all the best and all the happiness xxxxx

a special thanks to all of you sending me your well wishes especially you BumpyLady   Goodluck in your upcoming cycle you can always PM me on your progress i genuinely would love to no xxxxxxx


----------



## bumpylady

Oh Candy, I am in tears reading this. I am so sorry, nothing I can say will be of any comfort. 
I will keep you in my thoughts every day as I have been. If I could take away your pain I would.


----------



## hilly35

Candy, I don't know what to say either, just want to echo bumpy.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I'm so sorry, there's just no words. Please try and take care of yourself, you need to keep strong  Xx


----------



## BeckyA

I am so so sorry to hear this candy. Thinking of you and sending you


----------



## KALM

Candy,  .  I pm'd you. I'm so very sorry for your news.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Candy!  I'm so sorry to hear this.  I can't put it into words hun.  It must be awful wanting to fall apart but needing to stay strong at the same time.  Take care of yourself honey.  We're always here if you need to unload, you've been such a support to the others here x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Bumpy  -  good luck for Wednesday

Marimar - great news that you are cycling again.

Candy - so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Candy x

Thank you all for your kind messages  
The support I have had off here as been very touching and Heart warming xxx

Thankyou to those who have took the time to PM me too xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Thank you Talkingfrog, I am looking forward the mood swings and work combined  

Candy, I just can't find the right words. You have been such an amazing ff, an inspiration and a great help to everyone. It's just not fair. I hope if you even need to let of steam you feel comfortable doing it here, we all want to support you the best we can. 
Been thinking of you today


----------



## HopeFaith

Thinking of you Candy. I'm so sorry


----------



## KALM

*BumpyLady*, good luck for the DR start tomorrow! Back to the gross taste from the sniffer for a few days until you get used to it again  I won't be trying FET until Dec or more likely Jan as I have to wait for 3 bleeds the clinic says... But just having first AF feels like big step forward and I feel loads more positive this week.

*Marimar*, fabulous news of your FSH this month! So random how it can fluctuate so much without you knowing why! If you are injecting already, does that mean stimming? Fingers crossed this time is the one for you!

*Becky* hope you are managing to hang on in there in the 2WW!


----------



## sunhog

So sorry candy such a horrible situation you are in, my cousin had a baby with Edwards so hard xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is well. It's very quiet on here...

I had my first consultation at ARGC today & have already started my monitoring cycle. After 2 quiet months since our last IVF cycle I finally feel that things are moving forward  

Marimar - so pleased to hear your great FSH results! I'm looking forward to getting my FSH results tomorrow as my last test was a year ago. How's the stimmimg going? Any idea when EC will be?

Candy - still thinking of you lovey  

Xxx


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

It has been quiet on here (well, I know I haven't been helping with that, either )!

I just had EC yesterday: 6 eggs (so a good bit less than the 11 collected last time), and found out this morning that 5 fertilised (less than the 8 last time, but a better percentage). Hoping that my little egglets turn into some good-quality embies in time for ET on Thursday. My embies were all slow-developers last time around, so I was given smaller drug dosages this time around as well as stimming for a few days less. Hope that that'll improve the embryo quality this time around! Just a bit scared of Thursday, as last time, that was when we got the bad news that the embryos were still around, but crap quality - doing a Day 3 transfer instead of a Day 5 this time, so I guess they won't be able to tell quality as clearly, but hope that the embies will stick around and be happier in my uterus than in the petri dish!

*HopeFaith*: how exciting! How did the consultation go? How were your FSH results?

*KALM*: how're you doing? All systems go for Dec/Jan still?

*Candy*: thinking of you, and hope that you get some encouraging news soon


----------



## sunhog

Good luck marimar, less eggs could mean better quality, hope so   Xx


----------



## hilly35

Marimar - I am with Sunhog - quality over quantity. Great fertilization rate. I was a 3 day transfer too - fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## HopeFaith

MariMar - completely agree with the others about quality over quantity & 5 out of 6 fertilising is excellent   Fingers crossed for good news for you on Thurs, I wish you all the luck in the world  

The consultation was good thanks. The doctor believes that I have an implantation issue which was quite surprising for me because I haven't had great quality embryos in the past (never made it to blasts) so I was convinced that was our issue. Anyway I need to have my immunes tested & a hysteoscopy to check the womb for implantation issues. So at least I feel that they are doing something different from last clinic who just wanted to do the same again & throw in some steroids, just in case! I know ARGC is going to break the bank balance but hopefully their crazy monitoring & testing will pay off. Their statistics show an 80% pregnancy rate for my age group!   Had the call a couple of hours ago to say my bloods were perfect, including the FSH which was 7.2. I'm over the moon   Booked in for mid cycle scan next week. It's all happening so quickly.

Sending positive vibes to all xxx


----------



## KALM

Marimar, wow, 5 out of 6 is a fantastic fertilisation rate, you must be dead pleased with that! Sending your embys lots of   to be going great by Thursday! Will you have one or two transferred? I'll be thinking of you, and really hope this is your time!

HopeFaith, your treatment at ARGC sounds really great, really personalised care, and a great % success rate too. It sounds like they can justify the extra cost, and fingers crossed it will all pay off for you.

I'm ok Marimar, my FET is pretty certain to be Dec or Jan. We have follow up appt at clinic to discuss the FET on 11th November, and by then I will know how regular my first normal cycle has been. I suspect January may be more likely as in December my right timings might fall slap bang over Xmas when the clinic is shut... But we shall see. I so want to get moving but also am nervous if it doesn't work as we'll want to try again but don't have the funds readily available for another IVF round. We'll try appealing on NHS, but my doctor wasn't overly optimistic about our chances. Anyway everything crossed for a miracle and 2 BFPs in a row with the second one that sticks... I guess if it is meant to be it will be...

Candy, if you are still checking up on us -


----------



## MariMar

*KALM*: Fingers crossed for your upcoming FET - really rooting for you, and even though your M/C was obviously horrible, I hope it gives you lots of faith that pregnancy can happen again for you... And this time, stick around! Will they be doing anything different/else post-transfer to support the pregnancy? Would the timing for December definitely be over Xmas?

*HopeFaith*: those results are tremendous, what good news! Can't believe you'll soon be joining the ladies-in-waiting crew again... How long will it take for them to do the immunes testing and hysteroscopy and get the results? ARGC is definitely the big guns, and those stats are pretty persuasive!

*AFM*
Had my Day 3 transfer today! Still had 5 fertilised embryos, 2 of which were pretty much what they should be on Day 3 (supposed to be 6-9 cells, and they were 6, maybe more), and Grade 3 out of 4 (just minimal fragmentation). The others were a bit behind, surprise, surprise, but at least it wipes away any concern on my part that other embryos might have been the best candidates for transfer! Obviously I'll always be concerned about their development, as last time around, mine looked lovely through Day 3, then started degenerating rapidly... Here's hoping my uterus is a more welcoming place than a lab dish!


----------



## BeckyA

*marimar*, hope your 2ww isnt driving you crazy. Good luck.

I already posted on the ** page, but for those of you not on it, just to let you know that it's a BFN for me this cycle. OTD not until tomorrow but started with full flow AF on Friday after having done 3 negative HPTs. Still got to go for bloods tomorrow but this will just confirm the negative. Then hopefully they will tell us if we got any frosties, or if we have to do another fresh round (which will be our last chance!)


----------



## hilly35

Becky so sorry to hear about your bfn xxxx


----------



## MariMar

*Becky*, really, really thinking of you - that's really crap news, and I was hoping for better for you, as I'm sure you were! You need to take it easy and just distract yourself, if you can... Have you had a follow-up with your clinic yet? Do they have any ideas as to why it didn't work?


----------



## HopeFaith

Becky - so so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you  

Marimar - congrats on being PUPO.   Hope the 2ww is being kind to you & not driving you  

I have appt on Thurs for immune tests & mid cycle scan. Immune results take 3 weeks to come back. If all is well then they'll be happy for me to start on next cycle & I will have hysteroscopy during the ivf cycle. However, if I need immune treatment then I may not start for up to 3 months  

Xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Not been in here for a while.

Marimar congrats on being pupo.

Hope faith good luck for Thursday.

Becky  

I am on my second week of DR, start Gonal-F Thursday and then from the 5th scans every 2-3 days


----------



## KALM

Hope Faith, good luck for the immune tests, and fingers crossed they come back ok so you can start next cycle. Does your next cycle work ok for you with work? I guess it would be falling maybe in your Xmas hols? 

BumpyLady, glad to hear you will be stimming soon! Will it be same dose as before? 

I'm feeling a bit despondent lately... Just worrying about getting a BFN with the FET and what next... I guess I shouldn't worry about that just now since I've not even been through it yet and need to stay positive and hopeful, but sometimes that is easier said than done as I know you all know! I know I am only just at the early days of my journey compared to many of you, but I guess the longer you are on it the more you recognise the strength of all the ladies going though this time and time again. Anyway, trying to shake myself out of it. Am determined to start doing a Headspace meditation every day to help calm my mind and deal with work stress.. Today gets a tick box for that!  I decided to sit up and do it first thing when OH was in the shower.. He was astonished and impressed that I did because I'm very definitely not a morning person


----------



## HopeFaith

Kalm - thank you for your well wishes, the immune test went well (as in I didn't faint!  ) I would ideally like to cycle over Xmas as I'll be off work anyway, although on the other hand I don't want to spoil Christmas for my family by going for daily appointments (sometimes twice daily!) over the festive break. Decisions decisions   Sorry to hear you're feeling down. Like you say, you need to try to stay positive for those little frozen embies that are waiting for you. Take each step as it comes  

Bumpy - hope the first a gonal F injection went well.

Xxx


----------



## bumpylady

*Kalm* I am on a lower dose of 100ui this time and scans every 2-3 days until egg collection. They can't give me a date for ec yet which is a pain as I wanted to book a few days off work in advance.
I know what you mean about the worry, I think it is more scary second time around because you know that it isn't as simple as we think on the first round. I honestly didn't realise so many problems could arise. For me OHSS was the big one, wasn't warned about it, never even heard of it and the clinic said nothing either. 
I think you have shown amazing strength especially when you were able to comfort me after all you had been through. 

*Hopefaith* Well done on not fainting. My first injection is tonight. Sounds like a tough decision for the christmas cycle, just do what you feel is right.


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hopefaith -  well done on not fainting.  Hoping the results come back ok for you. 

Bumpy - good luck with the stimms.

KALM - congrats on doing the headspace meditation (I haven't heard of that before).  I know it is hard, but try to be positive about your little frostie. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## KALM

HopeFaith, glad you didn't faint! I take it you've done that before around needles? I don't like them much but am ok if I look away. I was amazed to hear at ARGC sometimes you go for checks twice a day! That is quite astonishing level of care!

Bumpy, can you guess roughly when EC might be and book time off and then just cancel/move it if need be? Maybe there is a way without giving the actual reason that you can tell your boss you want time off around then but might need dates to be a bit flexible? Hope first injection was ok.. First one is the worst I think, although maybe 2nd time around it's not as you know what to expect. I'm glad I was able to help cheer you up a bit the other day.

TalkingFrog, headspace is a website and there is also an app. You can do 10 days of guided meditation for free (10 mins a day). It is totally not what I imagined meditation would be like, and I know if I can stick at it then it will be helpful for me.

Getting excited about long weekend away to Florence weekend after this one, and then first day back is my clinic follow/plan for FET meeting


----------



## HopeFaith

Kalm - I've never actually fainted but I've been very close! I usually come across lightheaded & nauseous   Yes, the level of care at ARGC is astonishing! I'm surprised at their working hours too, I was called at 6.15 pm & then just before 8pm as well last night with instructions! It's nice that you've got Florence to look forward to, that'll be lovely  

Xxx


----------



## bumpylady

I made a bit of a mess with the first one. Didn't have the needle on portly so didn't get the full dose, tried again and only half went in thats when i realised I had the needle on at an angle so 3rd attempt worked. Tonights went fine thankfully


----------



## KALM

Hi all,

Bumpy, sorry to hear the first injection all went a bit wrong! No doubt that was rather stressful! Hope it has all been fine since then. When is your first scan?

A muscle in my neck/shoulder has randomly decided to play up since yesterday afternoon, so I'm in some pain and feeling a bit miserable today! Also annoying as it means I can hardly get anything done when I had a big to do list!


----------



## bumpylady

Last nights ones I bled at the injection sites and have a bruise today but tights was fine. 1st scan is Wednesday so have to leave work at 11:30 to get there for 12:30. Have some new staff coming in otherwise I could have had the day off.


----------



## MariMar

Hi Bumpy,

Yikes, sounds like you're not having a good time with the injections! I think I must have tough skin, because I was ok with them, apart from a few times when it almost seemed like the needle wasn't sharp enough, and I had to jab really hard... Sorry if TMI! I only got bruising (visible) a few times, and blood maybe twice. Hope it's getting better for you! Does your work know about your treatment? It's such a pain to not know exactly when EC will be.

*AFM*
I'm now 11dp3dt for IVF number 3... I guess I could probably test now, but I have a full day of work tomorrow and then a big event to run in the evening, so think I'll wait until all that's over so I don't have to potentially struggle all day through bad news... Just being cautious! My OTD is Thursday, and I've had no symptoms at all, really (tiny bit of cramping here and there) since 8dp3dt. Painful boobs and major twinges all gone! Today I have some bloatiness and cramping, and feel pretty tried and listless. Had the tiniest, tiniest speck of brown today, but I know that that can be an AF as well as BFP symptom, so unless I get more, I'll just ignore it for the time being. Anyone getting any spotting, especially any of the BFP ladies?

Big hugs to all


----------



## sunhog

Hi all, I've not been on for a while, good luck with testing marimar I hope this is your time xxx

Bumpy ouch! Maybe you have a dodgy set of needles? Xx

Kalm hope you shoulder get better soon nothing worse than when you forget about and turn your head sharply with searing pain xx

Hi to everyone else, hope candy is holding up ok, 

Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi all,

Just checking in to say hi and see how you're all getting on. 

Bumpy - sorry you've not had much luck with the injections so far. I found I had some days where it all went very smoothly and then other days not so much! Hopefully the next few won't be as bad. I found the mixing very hard with my stimms and it stressed me out loads!

Kalm - sorry to hear you've been feeling low and worried about your FET. I think it's only natural to worry and I'm sure I would be feeling exactly the same, but like the others have said just try to take it one day at a time. I have everything crossed for you. Glad the meditation is helping - I did meditation classes the whole way through my treatment and really ejoyed them. Anyway, I hope your back is better and that  have a lovely time in Florence next weekend  

Sunhog - lovely to see you on here. How are you getting on?

Marimar - I have everything crossed for your OTD. I had spotting from about 7dp5dt for about 3 days and was convinced it was all over, expecially as that's how my AF usually starts. I also had the same sort of lower back pain cramp I usually get but by OTD spotting had stopped and it was a BFP so don't lose hope just yet. It's so hard all the waiting and wondering of the 2ww cos symptoms can be so similar to AF. 

Hopefaith - fingers crossed for results of your immune tests and hope you are able to get started soon on your next round.

AFM - all going ok at the moment but feeling very nervous about the 20 week scan now! It's a week tomorrow so not too much longer to wait now.

Had a busy weekend doing stuff round the house and we also went car shopping as our car is over 10 years old now and on it's last legs! It's funny cos DH isn't bothered at all about cars and neither am I really so we were totally clueless about what to do when we walked into the garage! Anyway, think we are going with a Ford Focus and have managed to get an ok deal (I think!)  

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!

xxx


----------



## SELL01

Lovely ladies hello

Firstly thank you all for your lovely heart felt messages and PMs too I know I have been very distant its just taking us time I am now back at work but greeted by the girl I sit next too excited to tell me is she expecting the day before our twinies would have been due…..amazing news for her and her hubby but gut turning for me for the next five months having to live it day in and out but its live and what we are finding no matter how we grief everyone else around us will carry on its just what happens but we are trying to focus on us for now and everything else will fall into place.

HopeFaith where are you having the immune test carried out I am lost in a mind field I want to give us some time out but equally do not want to go through all of this again to then be left with yet another loss so thinking we need to have this carried out too – my GP is pretty useless had to beg for St Marys referral which we have got for mid-November however our results on the twins will not be back till early Dec but still going to go and see what their view is on everything….. I know we will have to pay for NK tests etc but just lost as to who to go to and who is better over the other etc…..

Kalm hope you keeping your strong head on – take everything a day at a time and try to remember to somehow have fun with OH along the way……xx  Meditation sounds like a good way forward 

Candy sorry for not messaging in weeks but sending you very big kisses

Becky I am so sorry to read your message big hugs for  you too xxx

MariMar fingers and toes are crossed for you 

Sorry for lack of personals just really no in a great place with all of this really not sure where we go from here we still have two funded round but really thought this was our time our single early blast split all was fine up till week 10 so unsure what wrong in the last 6 days  to end in yet another MMC….. I took all the extra supporting drugs which we got privately etc I just do not know…. As for what do we do now I have no clue the referral time back at Barts  seems like a life but really probably best as head is not in the right place but equally would love to think something natural could happen would love to encourage this with diet and life style but really just at a loss as to what to do…… should I be on baby aspirin etc? one Dr conflicts another and GP will just not comment dreaded internet is just a mind field confusing me even more!

Enough of me waffling sending you all lots of hugs 
xx


----------



## sunhog

I'm ok thanks Lynsey, I'm waiting for my 20 week scan also two weeks to go, bit worried as I have a very small bump, the worry never ends does it! 

Hope the other girls don't mind the pregnacy talk x

Sell good to hear from you hope you start to feel better soon, I can't imagine what your going through having to sit next to someone pregnant and due around the same time you were   

Xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Sell - oh my love, I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news   I had no idea, otherwise I would have messaged you, we were always so close in our cycles so I've been rooting for you all along. I must have missed your last message. I can't begin to imagine what you're going through. Big hugs coming your way     With regard to moving forward, take your time & try to stay away from Google! It's awful when doctors contradict each other, I've found that so frustrating all the way through this journey. At my last clinic one of the consultants even said to me (after a failed second cycle) I don't know why your previous consultant (his colleague from the same clinic!) didn't give you steroids!! I'm having immune tests done at ARGC, at a cost of £1,000!   They test for much more than most clinics though. My previous clinic did a similar test for £550 but it wasnt as thorough so I'm going the whole hog this time. If u want I can give you a list of what they check. If you're near London then I'd definitely recommend them but if you've still got two funded cycles then perhaps stick with nhs treatment but get immunes tested privately. 

Lynsey - not long now until the 20 week scan, where does the time go?! Best of luck   A focus sounds like a good family car  

Kalm - hope your shoulder is feeling better.

Bumpy - sorry to hear you've had a hard time with the injections, hopefully they'll get easier the more you do them. Good luck with scan on Wed  

Marimar - wow, can't believe your OTD is on Thursday already. Probably a good thing that you're so busy tomorrow so you're not tempted to test too early. Do you think you'll test on Wed? I feel really excited for you & really really hope this is your time.    

Afm, got a blood test tomorrow which will be the end of my monitoring cycle so then just have to wait for immune results & then will have phone consultation with doctor to find out what protocol I'll be going on & when I can start etc.

Hugs to all


----------



## KALM

Hi all, lovely to see a flurry of activity on the board!

sell, so nice to hear from you, I've been wondering how you were doing. I'm so sorry you have to go through sitting next to pregnant lady at work. Does she know about your loss? If so I expect she just doesn't know how best to act around you and is just trying to be normal. If there are things she could do differently to make it a bit easier on you I am sure she wouldn't mind you telling her. I guess at the end of the day she's still there and pregnant though. I am not surprised your head is still everywhere, these things take a lot of time to deal with.  Hope you find a path through the minefield to work out what next,but don't feel you need to rush it.. You'll have to wait at least 3 cycles anyway and nearer that time you'll probably find it easier to deal with working out what to do.

sunHog and Lyndsey - good luck for your scans! Where does the time go.. Can't believe you are about at 20 weeks already!

Marimar... I didn't have many signs either, just some cramping which I was worried was AF, but no! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you for Thursday, I really hope it is your time.  Sending 

HopeFaith.. Hope you had a good half term. Hope the bloods are ok tomorrow.

bumpy, hope you are doing ok today.

My neck/shoulder is way better than it was, but not 100% yet.  I am just about to finish the baby's blanket I started knitting during my 2ww.. Just the cast off row to go. I thought about sending it to my cousin who just had her first, but actually I can't bring myself to, so will keep it and fingers crossed it won't be too long before it can be put to use.


----------



## MariMar

*KALM:* Hope you're getting some treatment for the neck and shoulder? What can the doc/you do about it? I like that you're knitting a lovely blanket - doing a bit of nesting! I found the cutest corduroy dinosaur in a sale and bought it - I'm the sort of person who picks up little gifts for people and in general all the time, and with so many people having babies at the moment, I can't pick up enough baby gifts! While other gifts have come and gone, I've snuck this dinosaur away and haven't given it to anyone because secretly I'm hoping I'll have my own child to give it to. I've literally had it for about 2 years. Crazy much?! Maybe I need to get rid of it in order to get pregnant - you know how these things go 

*HopeFaith:* how exciting that you're already reaching the end of the monitoring cycle! That's big news, so you'll be going ahead with treatment within the next week or so? Do they know if they'll be doing long or short protocol yet? Can't believe you're already at this point - it seems like ages ago you were talking about ARGC, and now you're here! Really hope it's that extra push that you needed, and that you're soon one of their amazing success stories!

*SELL:* Haven't heard from you in so long, and obviously with good reason. I am so, so sorry. I remember when we first started chatting on the Barts thread before you even began your cycle. It must be so gut-wrenching to get so far then have it taken away like that, I can't imagine. I just hope you're taking it easy and pooling your resources, and that you soon feel brave and strong enough to keep at it, or examine whatever other options seem right for you! You're able to get pregnant, and that's a huge step in itself, so I hope that you get another BFP soon, and it's a completely textbook and stress-free one. Huge   to you.

*AFM*
Just waiting, waiting, waiting until tomorrow morning. Doing a lot of panicked peeking at my pants, looking for the dreaded spotting, but it's just been the usual yucky goo from the pessaries (TMI, I know ). I know that spotting isn't necessarily indicative of a BFN, but I always get it before AF, so I'm on pants-watch. Have a big event to run tonight, so don't want any unpleasant and confidence-bashing surprises today! Saving it for tomorrow... I'm on 3 pessaries a day this time around, though, and if I remember last treatment, I might not have even gotten AF until I stopped them, so even no spotting/AF won't definitely mean BFP, so I'm trying not to get any hopes up. Feel totally normal, a bit gassy and bloated perhaps   but I've been doing some very serious comfort-eating!

Big hugs and babydust to everyone!


----------



## SELL01

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you are all OK?

OK, having read back yesterday’s post I sound slightly mental!!  Thank you all very much for your kind messages.  By and large we are getting there each day is a different one and we will just have to see what the next brings us…..

Kalm hope you are feeling better soon, keep the blanket,  it will be ready and waiting next time round to fresh be used for your little bubs x

MariMar I have everything crossed for you tomrorow are you cycling again at Bart’s or somewhere else? How have you found it all ?  comfort eating all the way whatever the way 

HopeFaith thank you,  its been a very hard summer fully of the biggest rollercoasters ever but I guess we will get there in the end.
This offer of information is very kind and would be greatfully received but only when you have time.  I am so lost as to which clinic we should pay to go to have all the tests done yes we have two more funded rounds but I don’t want to risk this all again being taken from us when we thought everything was so very ours……. Friends have been to Dr Gorgy and others to Dr Hassan ******* and both really had positive feedback but how we know who to go too?? Arrrh?  What helped you pick ARGC for your testing? 

Wishing all the mummies to be lots of luck and I will pop on every now and again, you all helped me so very much this summer 
xx


----------



## sunhog

Good luck tomorrow Marimar xxx

Sell you don't sound mental at all perfectly sane me, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## HopeFaith

Marimar - not sure about long/short protocol yet, waiting to get immunes back & consultation with doc but it's leaning towards short I think. Best of luck for testing tomorrow  

Sell - I'm having all treatment at ARGC, not just the immune testing. I chose them purely for their amazing results - 80% pregnancy rate in under 35s compared to 40% in last clinic. I also had a few personal recommendations from there too. They test for the following (although it doesn't mean much to me!):

TH1:TH2 Cytokines Ratio (CYK)
NK full assay (NKA)
Thyroid panel (THYR2) (TSH, FT3, Thy Abs)
Cardiolipin abs (CARDIO)
Anti-nuclear ab (ANF)
DNA ab - double standard (DNAABD)
Histone (HISTONE)
IgA (IgA)

Xxxx


----------



## BeckyA

Any news *marimar*? Fingers crossed for you.

How are you getting on *bumpylady*? Cant be too long now?

*hopefaith* hoave you had your consult yet?

*sell*, i had no idea about what happened, so sorry to hear. Hope you are managing to move on. Big hugs. X

Hows the neck/shoulder *kalm*?


----------



## bumpylady

Hi Becky, high risk for OHSS again even with a lowered dose so trigger tonight at 11pm, ec Monday and just praying I get to do a fresh and they don't freeze all.


----------



## sunhog

Good luck bumpy xxx


----------



## BeckyA

OOh good luck for then *bumpy*. Lots of water but you are probs already doing that!


----------



## HopeFaith

Bumpy - good luck for Monday.

Marimar - thinking of you & hoping you've been too busy celebrating to pop by  

Xxx


----------



## KALM

Oooh.. Wishing you all the best for Monday Bumpy! EC seems to have come around fast. Really hope no OHSS for you this time !

Becky, my shoulder is all better thanks. Goodness knows what happened to it though! Currently enjoying a lovely weekend in Florence! I love this place  just wandering around and eating lovely Italian food, Ice cream and having a prosecco or a wine or two is fab  some sightseeing too obviously  so nice to get away for a bit!


----------



## MariMar

Fingers crossed for you for EC tomorrow, *Bumpy* - hope you get some lovely egglets! 

*KALM*: hope you're having a great time in Florence and get to go to the Palazzo Medici Riccardi... The murals really are amazing; so much detail, and they really tell a story! Enjoy the gelato and hope you and your partner are getting a chance to relax and enjoy yourselves 

*Becky*, *HopeFaith*, *Sunhog* and *KALM*, thanks so much for checking up on me! I've had great news and not-so-good, as I got my first-ever BFP (in 3 years, and through 3 IVFs!). Unfortunately, I've been spotting and bleeding since the evening before OTD - 6 days now! I've been trawling the pregnancy boards for info and advice about bleeding, and haven't wanted to push my luck too much in making many BFP announcements! So, we'll see. I've had 2 betas, one of 274 on Wednesday, the other of 789 on Friday, and I had a 3rd this morning... waiting very anxiously for the results as I continue to spot consistently. Want so badly to be excited about my BFP, but the blood has definitely taken its toll on that  Not much I can really do but wait and scour the internet!

*HopeFaith*: thanks for putting up the different tests you had! So how do they work - do they insist on them before every monitoring cycle/cycle, or is it just a 1-go thing to establish your immune situation? When will you be getting the results now?

*Lynsey*: had your 20-week scan yet? Is that a normal NHS one, or are you doing it privately?

Big hugs to all, and hoping for great outcomes for everyone


----------



## bumpylady

Marimar I have my fingers crossed your beta is still rising


----------



## HopeFaith

Marimar - firstly huge congratulations on your BFP   and secondly I'm so sorry that you have the worry of bleeding.   Your betas so far sound very positive so try to remain hopeful as bleeding in early pregnancy is a lot more common than most people realise. Thinking & praying for you   Re:immunes, I haven't asked yet if they insist on retesting for every cycle as I'm trying not to think past this cycle! I know that if there is an issue they will do a mini retest after treatment to ensure the treatment has worked before going ahead with a cycle. I'm going to call on Tues to chase the results although it could be another week before I get them.

Kalm - Florence sounds lovely, hope you're having a wonderful time x

Xxx


----------



## BeckyA

*marimar* many many congrats on your bfp and got everything crossed for you that your beta keeps rising.

*kalm*, have a lovely time in florence!

Good luck again for tomorrow *bumpy*


----------



## Lynsey_90

*Bumpy* - everything crossed for you today. Hope it all goes smoothly and you're feeling ok 

*Marimar* - sorry to hear you're still having some bleeding but like the others have said those betas look good so hopefully it's just a hormonal thing and nothing to worry about.  My 20 week scan is tomorrow - it's just the normal NHS one (the last one I should be having all being well!) Am so nervous now, I know I am going to be a nervous wreck tomorrow just hoping and praying all is ok.

*Kalm* - glad you're having a lovely time away! I saw your pics on ******** it looks amazing!

*Sunhog* - I wouldn't worry about only having a small bump - I think everyone is very different . I had two friends who were pregnant at the same time last year and one of them always looked much smaller than the other but she went on to have a bigger baby! I know how easy it is to worry though.

 to all
xxx


----------



## bumpylady

31 eggs collected, was in a bit of discomfort after and still woozy from the drugs they gave me. They wanted to freeze all but decided to see how I am on Saturday, if I am ok they will do the transfer.


----------



## sunhog

Fingers crossed for transfer bumpy, hope you feel better soon xxxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Wow Bumpy - not surprised you're feeling woozy. Take it easy and hope you feel better soon. Fingers crossed for Saturday Xxx


----------



## hilly35

bumpy keeping everything crossed for a fresh transfer - very very best of luckxxxxxx

(My god you must have been rattling with all those eggs - drink tonnes of water  )


----------



## bumpylady

I was shocked with how many, the doctor was too. My scan showed 6 at the correct size and I was told they may get 8 at tops but when they went in I had lots hiding. They have now diagnosed me with polycystic ovaries but not the syndrome.


----------



## BeckyA

*bumpy*, keeping everything crossed you get to saturday and can do a fresh transfer. Just take care of yourself and get your DH to do everything! Are you off work? 
Good that they have also given you another diagnosis, no?


----------



## bumpylady

Back at work tomorrow unfortunately. 
I kind of knew I was polycystic when I had this scan and it still showed lots of follicles, with the very low dose I shouldn’t have had that many but it is good to know.


----------



## KALM

Hey Bumpy.. Quite the little egg machine fingers crossed you do ok between now and Saturday for a fresh transfer.. Were they doing ICSI today then? Hoping also for good fertilisation rate if so! Rest well and drink all those isotonic drinks you stocked up on!!


----------



## bumpylady

Just popping in to say its a   for us.


----------



## hilly35

Whoop whoop bumpy just seen your news, so so pleased for you. Huge congrats xxxxx


----------



## KALM

It's so nice to see our group slowly all getting their BFP's.. Hopefully there will come a day when we will all be on here posting about our little ones and the challenges of motherhood!

How are you doing hilly? Your house move date must be soon... Or has it happened already? Has anyone heard from Candy?


----------



## hilly35

Kalm no I haven't heard from candy, she is never far from my thoughts. I just hope she is going ok, she must be going through an incredibly tough time, life is so unfair sometimes. 
House move will hopefully happen mid jan, nothing like cutting it fine! I don't think the house will be complete but I don't care just want it to be habitable so I can get in and get registered with hospital and gp. Baby seems to be doing well so far, always a worry but week by week we are getting there. I go into the third trimester next week (flown by) so feel I am on the downward slope to meeting him/her now!!!! 
Hope all good with you. Xxxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Great news Bumpy


----------



## KALM

Hi all, it's been very quiet on here of late. I just wanted to post to wish you all a happy festive holiday. I am very grateful for finding ff and this group this year and for the support you all have provided to me and others through our treatments, and through some of our losses.

Candy, Hilly, Lyndsey, SunHog, Callendene, Charlotte, Bumpy, Marimar.. Hope you guys and your bumps are doing well. I'm so happy your dreams came true! I wish you all happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies. Candy, I especially think of you regularly and hope things are going as best as possible for you.

sell, I hope you and your other half are doing ok.

sell, HopeFaith, Becky, LittleRie, MissWoo, and TalkingFrog if you decide to try again... I hope 2015 brings us all new hope and success in our journeys!

 To all!


----------



## sunhog

Awww thank you Kalm you ladies have been brilliant, hope you have a wonderful Christmas and all the best for the new year xxx

Hope everyone gets their BFP you all deserve it xxx

It's my last day in work today before I break up for Christmas can't wait to relax for a couple of weeks, 

Merry Christmas everyone and all the best for new year, hope this thread continues xxxx


----------



## MariMar

Nice one, Kalm - it has been quiet on here!

Wishing everyone a fantastic Christmas / holiday season, and hope that 2015 is a landmark year for us all... I echo Kalm in saying it's been a pleasure and comfort chatting to you all over such a long stretch, and it's meant a lot to me. Thanks for everything, and hope everyone's doing well!

Anyone other than Kalm also doing treatment in early 2015? Hope you all get in some R&R beforehand!

Xx


----------



## bumpylady

Hey everyone, we had our 7 week scan today. Baby is growing nicely with a heartbeat of 139. 
It was so amazing, I could see DP had tears in his eyes so I tried to avoid looking at him as it would have started me off. Once we got outside he burst into tears, the scan was amazing but seeing his reaction was the best feeling in the world.


----------



## sunhog

Brilliant bumpy so happy for you xxx


----------



## misswoo

Hello 

How are you all? 

Its been a while... I have been focused on work. Was focused on dieting and exercising too and lost 10lb but slipped a bit this week. 

Only 7-8 weeks until I start DR again. Hope this is my time.

Hope everyone is getting on ok. Think i've missed alot, sorry xx


----------



## KALM

Aw Bumpy, that is so lovely. I'm so very happy for you both 

Miss woo.. Congrats on the weight loss! Although when I've seen your pic on ** it didn't look like you needed to lose any?!?  this is the time of year when it is easy to slip a bit! I have to be quite good, especially with minimal alcohol over Xmas and new year, just to ensure I'm in as good a state in jan as possible. Did have a G&T tonight though... Needed one after my work week!


----------



## misswoo

Kalm,
I am not overweight but want to be slimmer. Ideally want to be a size 10 as am a 12. 
I needed a drink after my manic 3 stressful weeks at work but I resisted. I feel done in! Only 3 more work days then I have 11 days of no work 
When do you start your next cycle? X


----------



## KALM

Miss woo, I'm planning for a natural FET in January, ET should be around 22nd ish I think! Exciting!!


----------



## BeckyA

Loving the recent flurry of posts!

*bumpylady*, fantastic news, so chuffed for you. Here is to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.

I too will be starting again in January, SP again from approx 15th so looking at ET around 29th Jan. *kalm*, i have joined the jan feb cycle buddies thread and they seem a nice lot!

A very merry christmas to all you lovely ladies, and here is hoping 2015 brings us all we wish and deserve!

Xx


----------



## misswoo

KALM, how exciting  not long now!! Are you having 1 or 2? Hope the FET is successful for you  

Becky, hope you have a successful cycle this time round 

Xx


----------



## hilly35

Huge congrats Bumpylady - what lovely news xxxxx

MIssWoo, Kalm, Becky and everyone else starting again in the New Year I just wanted to wish you wonderful ladies all the very best and really hope your time is just around the corner. Good luck ladies xxxxxx


----------



## KALM

Miss woo, I only have one frostie from the last round....

Becky, I've been debating whether to join a cycle buddies group this time.. And lurked around reading some posts on it the other day. The support was really helpful first time around but I think because I'm not on any drugs and going straight to ET and because of my loss, then I'm not going to... if I get a BFP then I'll join the early pregnancy one again though.

Am a little concerned though.. Since I will have to do ovulation tests in jan to let the clinic know when my LH surge is, I've been doing a trial run this month, and to help give better idea of when it might be. However I'm now on day 15 and nothing as yet.. I'm using the clearblue test and in theory it will show high fertility day(s) followed by the LH surge day. Wondering if my ovulation is just always quite late, or if test kit is a dodgy one, or if something is not right with me after theERPC... Maybe too early to panic.. Will see what the next few days show..


----------



## KALM

Yay, I'm not broken.. LH surge just quite late on day 17! That's a relief!


----------



## sunhog

Brill kalm hope you FET goes well next month xxx

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all get spoilt and hope 2015 is a fantastic year for us all xxx


----------



## Candy x

Hi everyone , I haven't been on here in months , as most of you no I've had a traumatic pregnancy.
Well just an update as I no some of you ask over me  , I'm glad your all doing so well x

Well my waters broke on the 20th December at 32 weeks just my little boys waters at the bottom and I went into labour yesterday and my twins were born at 10.45am by C-Section. My gorgeous boy Austin George passed away in my arms one hour after being born , he was a poorly boy, me and my husband treasured every second with him he was so perfect.
My beautiful girl Poppy Elizabeth is doing well , she's in neonatal intensive care but is truly doing great , she's my miracle. 

Austin George weighed 2lb 5oz
Poppy Elizabeth weighs 3lb 15oz 

The worst and the best day of my life. Heartbroken is an understatement. 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misswoo

Candy, congratulations on becoming a mummy. So sorry to hear about the loss of your little boy  I'm glad you managed to have some precious time with him. Its hard to know what to say  Xx


----------



## bumpylady

Candy I am so sorry, I am glad you both got to spend some precious time with Austin.
Glad Poppy is doing well, what beautiful names.


----------



## KALM

Candy, I'm so glad you came on to update us! Really pleased to hear your little boy Austin was strong enough to make it through to the end to give Poppy every chance. I know you guys will always treasure your precious hour with him, I'm so happy you got at least that, although it is of course so very sad. Will be thinking of you all and hoping little poppy continues doing well. Hope it is not too many days until she can be out of intensive care and in your arms. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Candy*, I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one Austin.
May previous memories fill your heart and ease your pain. 
All the love in the world to you both and little Poppy too. Xx


----------



## patbaz

Candy I am so sorry huni for the loss of your precious little boy but I am also so happy that your little girl made it. Thinking of you at this time x


----------



## hilly35

Candy, just thinking of you. Willing poppy to grow strong for her brother and coming out of intensive care very soon. You did an amazing job Hunni, I just can't begin to imagine everything you have gone through xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Candy,  sorry to hear your news.  You will treasure the time you managed to spend with Austin. Sending hugs to Poppy for her to be happy and healthy.  I was  three weeks early and only 3lb 5 oz so her weight is good.


----------



## BeckyA

Candy, congrats on becoming a mum at long last. So sorry for the loss of your precious son Austin. I hope your little girl grows stronger each day and can come home soon. Thinking of you. X


----------



## MariMar

Oh Candy, so good to hear from you, and can't really believe you've given birth already... Very sad for you about Austin, but as another lady on the thread said, so glad he stuck around and fought so that all would work out for the lovely Poppy. Fingers crossed that Poppy's out of intensive care soon - you definitely need to be at home with your new and old family after all these months of stress and anxiety!

Thinking of you, Poppy and your DP - happy Christmas to you all, and hope you can get your new lives re-started soon.

Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi ladies just wanted to pop on here to say I am hoping and praying for all of you cycling again in the new year that 2015 is your year. You all deserve it so so much and I will be cheering you all on from the sidelines. Wishing you every bit of luck in the world!

Candy - hope your little girl is still going strong and hoping you will soon be home with her. Thinking of you every day.  

Bumpy - hope all is still going well with you and your little one growing away in there.

Hi to all and here's to a happy and healthy 2015 for everyone xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi everyone, happy new year x
Let's hope this ones the one for us that are still cycling, and 
best of luck to those that are nearly there x

*Candy*, all the love in the world to Poopy, hope she's home soon. Xx


----------



## Little Rie

Afternoon all, HNY to you all!! I've been quite on this thread, for which I apologise but this cycle has not been easy for me. I am looking for some advice please. This is our second cycle, and our new date for 2 5-day FET is 16/01/15. My baseline scan went well on Tuesday, was advised to continue with the Buserline injection and to start on Progynova 2mg on Tuesday, alongside food. I took with my evening meal Tuesday night. I woke with a headache yes day morning, which became a head splitting migraine by midday. I dosed up on painkillers and took myself to bed. Awake at 17:15 last night, pain continuously increasing, stiff neck, severe aversion to light, extreme thirst so called 111 for advise as this was not a typical migraine for me and wanted advice. 111 didn't like my responses, sent out a paramedic immediately. She made me feel foolish and a fraud, and "pushed me back" to the Out-of-Hours GP. I went along to them who were amazing and concluded that it was too much of a co-incidence after starting the Progynova and adv me to stop them immediately. I am now finally feeling more human, still a huge headache but certainly not of migraine standards. So, I am asking if anyone knows whether having stopped the Progynova is likely to 'ruin' this cycle, and whether I should call the emergency contact details for the clinic for advice even though this isn't what I would classify as an emergency.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Little Rie*, hi, glad to hear your feeling a little better. And  To that paramedic, how rude of her.
I'd give your clinic a ring if you can, I started Cyclo-Progynova last week and had to ring them, I'd started it on the wrong day! Not my fault though mind. Anyway the nurse said it was just a primer or something for your lining? They may be able to give you something else or do it without? I'd let them know though.
I've had awful headaches too since starting it, they don't sound as bad as yours but bad enough, especially when I'm working a week of 12 hour nights. I was hoping they were going to disappear but I think they're here until I stop in another 2 weeks.
Best of luck to you, fingers crossed you can still go ahead. Xx


----------



## Little Rie

Thank you Jam&Cream. I spoke to them yesterday and they advised me to restart the Progynova otherwise I'd have to abandon this cycle, have a follow up appointment and consider a transfer under a natural cycle. Blimey this fertility journey isn't an easy one!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*LittleRie*, Hopefully they don't come back as bad as they were then.
At least you can start up where you left off and don't have to wait until next month.
All the luck in the world. X


----------



## KALM

Keeping fingers crossed for you little Rie that the headaches don't come back as bad. Were you on progynova in the summer, or is this the first time? Did the clinic say anything about the bad reaction you had?


----------



## Little Rie

*Jam&Cream* and *KALM*, thank you for your support, it's hugely appreciated. During my previous cycle I was on the Gonal-F injections, I had headaches but nothing like my current reactions. I have a constant bad headache, no energy, muscle pains, feel sick etc, thankfully the migraine-level headache hasn't returned. They're unsure why I am having such side-effects but I need to grit my teeth until the 16th if I don't want to 'waste' a month. They say it's a reaction to oestrogen, but oestrogen levels are naturally higher during a fresh cycle compared to a frozen. My body has never been 'normal' in the way it responds!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Little Rie - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.  Hope the headaches are not too bad.


----------



## bumpylady

Little Rie sorry you have been having such bad side effects, I had horrid ones on the down regs but not as bad as what you have described. The things we have to go through hey but fingers crossed soon you'll be able to say it was worth it.

Talkingfrog how are you?

Jam what is the cyclo-progynova for? 

Lynsey happy new year x when is your due date?

Marimar how are you doing and how is bump?

Becky, hilly & pat hope you are all ok.

Candy hope Poppy is doing ok 

Misswoo not long until you start again, how are you feeling about the next cycle?

AFM I sm doing ok, still have a bit of my cough lingering, it's been about a month now but the doctor can't give me anything apart from antibiotics & painkillers for my rib. I have the midwife visit next Monday & the 12 week scan on the 26th.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, it's an HRT tablet, I can't remember exactly but it's something to do with the lining. My drugs are being delivered tomorrow and I'm having scratch done next week, then injections start around the 21st.
How are you? Hope you and the little one are good. X

*LiitleRie*, no no one wants to waste a month, that month ends up feeling like about 6 all rolled into one. X


----------



## sunhog

Little rie just wanted to wish you luck and say I'm glad your side effects haven't come back as bad as they were, looks like your good to go this month 😊

Jam good luck to you as well, hope the scratch goes well xxx

Bumpy hope that nasty cough goes away soon, not long till your 12 weeks scan you must be so excited 😃

Hope everyone else is ok and hope I haven't missed anything or anyone important out 

AFM nothing to report really got my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow, 

Wishing all the best 

Xxx


----------



## hilly35

Hi everyone - just wanted to wish Little Rie good luck (wow your side effects sound so horrible - hang in there)  and you too Jam. Have never had a scratch but hope all goes ok. 

Bumpy - I had a bad cold early in pregnancy - I think the bub just sucks all immunity out of you initially - but luckily (touch wood) since then haven't picked a thing up - even avoided DH "man Flu!" - which of course is so worse than pregnancy! Very best of luck on your 12 week scan - such a milestone xxx 

Candy - always thinking of you hunni - hope you and Poppy are doing ok. Fingers crossed you are home or home soon. I know you will be missing Austin dreadfully but hoping Poppy helps you to smile again  

Hope everyone else doing ok - Lydnsey, Miss Woo, KALM, Marimar, Talking Frog, Becky, Pat and Sunhog - hope all ok at your 28 week appt.

AFM nothing to report - just ticking along and feeling very blessed and grateful. Here's hoping 2015 is all our years xxxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Little rie - how ru feeling now? Hope the side effects have eased a bit now. 

Jam&Cream - not long to wait now till you get started again. Good luck and hope the scratch goes well and does the trick!

Bumpylady - hope you're feeling a bit better now too. First thing my midwife told me was how the body is immunosuppressed during pregnancy and so to expect to pick things up easier! I had a really bad cold and sinusitis before Christmas and it's extra hard as you can't take lots of stuff you would normally so know how you must be feeling   Anyway good luck with your midwife appt Monday and not long till your 12 week scan now. Ru still feeling sick or has that eased off a bit now? My due date is 29th March so not too much longer to go now. Definitely starting to get bigger and more uncomfortable now! Struggling a bit with work now but also getting more and more excited!!

Kalm - how are things with you? Have you started your FET this month? Wishing you lots of luck!

Hi to everyone else hope you're all getting on ok.

Xxx


----------



## KALM

Hi Lynsey, thanks for asking but no my FET process has not started yet - grumble humph! My AF is usually 28-30 days so I was expecting it by last Tuesday latest so I could ring clinic and get booked in for this cycle. However... Still no show  and no chance of natural BFP either, just my body being a right pain! But it does probably explain why, when I was doing ovulation tests in dec, it wasn't until day 17, which I thought was really late for my normal cycle length. I am hoping this glitch of not a regular cycle does not mean they are wary about letting me do a natural FET.. That is my worry, as I'm anxious to start but would rather not go down the medicated route. Am hoping it will be today or tomorrow, as I've never had longer than 35 days before and that was straight after my ERPC so was understandable.

Glad you are doing ok. When do you plan to finish work? Do you know whether it's a boy or girl?


----------



## Lynsey_90

Kalm - that must be so frustrating i really feel for you as I'm sure you just want to get going now. My cycles used to vary quite a bit from 26 - 35 days and it was so frustrating as I could never be sure when I was going to ovulate and didn't get on well with the tests found them quite stressful. Fingers crossed your AF will start next day or two and then you can get started. Have everything crossed for you.

I'm finishing work at end of Feb so a month before my due date as am taking couple of weeks holiday before my mat leave kicks in.  Counting down the days now as the commute to Manchester isn't the easiest! We're having a little boy - we weren't very patient and caved in at 20 week scan! Starting to feel much more real and exciting now  Christmas is out of the way but still a bit surreal at times! Xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hello all,  glad to see some recent posts appearing.  

I hope everyone had a good christmas and new year.  We have not got off to a good start as both DD and I  had the bug doing the rounds before christmas and DH had it at the start of the new year.  I seemed to bounce back quicker than the others but DH has been really tired with it.  Put that with trying to catch up with the holiday backlog in work and a 3 year old that is having terrible twos and we have not been getting very far very fast.  Did manage to have a re-organisation of all the toys today to fit in all the christmas pressies  

Little Rie , Jam and cream - hope you are doing ok and not suffering too many side effects -  not long now until EC.
Bumpylady -  Hope your cough is getting better - the bugs doing the rounds at the moment seem to take ages to shift.  Good luck for your appointment with the midwife.
Kalm -  It is really frustrating when things don't happen when expected.  My cycles can vary between 28 and 36 days so can get tricky to predict when things are going to happen.  I found the tests useful though as some months I was ovulating a few days earlier than others.

To all those who have just had or a due to have a 28 week appointment - i hope everything is going ok.

Candy - I hope that you and Poppy are doing well.

AFM -  we have thought a lot about whether to do another cycle -  if we had it would have been in the new year.  We decided in November to stick to our original plan of only having a second try if we had a frostie.  We would have loved to have a sibling for DD, but know that we were very lucky to get a BFP on our first go.  Taking our ages and everything else into account, plus the emotional upset if it failed again we decided not too. I was surprised how relieved I felt having made the decision as it had been on both our minds for such a long time.  

If miracles happen and we end up with a natural pregnancy then great.  Have not got rid of all the baby things yet just in case (although we will let some of the baby toys go as we are running out of room). 

I am still happy to hear how everyone is doing though - and although I compare how far i would have been to others in work (who are due in March and April), I still feel excited for them.


----------



## Lynsey_90

Talkingfrog - sorry to hear you've all had the lurgy - it is definitely the time of year for it! Roll on the spring I say I hate winter with all the germs and bugs - not to mention the rubbish weather! It must have been really hard to make the decision you have about not cycling again but I can totally understand it and I'm sure if you feel relieved then you have definitely made the right decision. I think it takes a lot of guts to go through treatment but also a lot to decide when to stop. And you never know like you say there is always the chance of a natural BFP.   Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Talkingfrog it sure is that time of year for all the germs. Mycough is much better and the rib pain has almost gone.
I have my fingers crossed that a miracle happens and you get a natural BFP.


Lynsey wow your pregnancy seems to be flying by. You will love having a little boy, they grow up to be so amazing. I loved raising a boy, he is such a good, kind, caring person and sometimes I look at him and think “wow, I cant believe how lovely you are”.
I was sick on christmas morning but no sickness since, just waves of nausea. It was the tiredness that I found the hardest but that seems to have eased off.

Kalm any sign of AF yet? Typical that it never comes on time when we need it.

Had the MW appointment, it went ok. Took 2 attempts to get blood, lots of form filling. She is requesting consultant led care which the GP already booked. The GP booked it because of my previous health, the midwife said my weight is low which had me in a panic.
I am 5’6 and weigh 9st. Just had a look on google and my weight is fine so really p****d off with her about that.


----------



## KALM

No AF yet. It's day 36 for goodness sake. I've never been this late. What is wrong with my body? Plus to top it off I think one of my colleagues might be pregnant for second time.. She looked suspiciously like it to me today.. Just made me feel so fed up and sad that for some people it is so easy...


----------



## bumpylady

Oh no, thats the last thing you need.
Have the clinic said anything about your AF being late, can they give you anything to bring it on?


----------



## KALM

I take it back.. It's finally started. Finally.


----------



## sunhog

Kalm glad AF has finally arrived for you, you can get started now, trust AF to be late when your banking on it x

Ohhh bumpy two attempts for bloods ouch! Feel for you 😞

Talkingfrog hope you get a natural BFP it would be a lovely surprise 😊

Hilly and Lynsey glad everything is going well for you both xx


----------



## bumpylady

Hello sunhog, wow too not long until your due date.

Hooray for AF, glad it finally arrived


----------



## hilly35

Kalm - yeah finally great news!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hi all,

KALM - glad to hear AF finally arrived.  
Lyndsey - thanks.  I think DD would like a sibling, but we are lucky as she is only 18 months younger than my newphew who she sees a few times a week.  He is an only child too.  They play (and squabble) like brother and sister. She picks him up from school two days a week, the first thing they do is have a cuddle.  Miracles can sometimes happen. My friend had failed ivfs then fell pregnant naturally when she least expected it.  She is a midwife and was in the process of selling her house and moving to a different hospital when she found out.  
Bumpylady - thanks and glad you are feeling a bit better.  I know how you feel with bloods - I am either very generous or very mean and they sometimes have to have a few goes.    My midwife was lovely, but sometimes gave an unwanted opinion. She asked  my husband if he had a specific condition as his shoulders were rounded.  He doesn't but self conscious about it and held himself differently giving him back ache.  When he saw the doctor his response was "she is very good but sometimes opens her mouth without thinking"  I don't know if he would have said that to anyone else, but he is a friend of DH's family.

Hope everyone is doing ok.  Not long now for many of you.  I have lost track of how many of you know what you are having.  Everyone around me in work seems to be having a boy!


----------



## MariMar

Hooray for KALM - all on track now! Really excited for you


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## KALM

*Little Rie* how are things with you?

*Jam & cream* how about you?

I had my day 10 scan today, womb lining lovely, one follicle at 10mm. It felt funny to only have one show up on the monitor when in an ivf cycle I had loads each time! Got to start ovulation tests from Friday. So ET probably 30th jan at earliest and 3rd feb at latest, depending on what my cycle decides to do this time!

Hope everyone is ok and keeping clear of all the colds going around!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kalm  -  good to hear you have been able to start your next cycle.  Fingers crossed it gives a positive result.    
Keeping clear of the colds has proved difficult -  I was down with it a week before christmas, so was dd.  DH had it the week after new year and DD and I have had it again (although not as bad this time).  We were going to get her passport photos done at the weekend(not going out of the country but have booked to go to Jersey and a passport is really the only photo Id we can get for her) but she had red eyes where she had rubbed them and a red nose too so had to wait until today.  

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## MariMar

Oh, wow, it's all go for you, *KALM*! That's funny, it's true about how weird it must be just to see 1 follicle... You forget that that's what it's 'normal' to have on a normal cycle, unlike when we're turned into egg machines during an IVF cycle!  Really thinking of you, and hoping everything goes smoothly until the 30th... Or 3rd!

And *Talkingfrog*, hope all is well and that you and DD get away from those colds and enjoy Jersey!


----------



## sunhog

Kalm not long to go now for you really hope it works out xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kalm*, best of luck. Bet that was a bit of a shock when you first seen, is it easier going? X

*TalkingFrog*, hope your all feeling better soon. When are you going away? We've looked at Jersey before, it looks lovely. X

Hope everyone else is well? X

Well we've finally got going again. Today's day 3 of stimms, so it's lots of protein for me and the hot water bottles out. When's good to use it? Just whenever? X


----------



## bumpylady

Jam&cream I used my hot water bottle as and when, mostly at night. Wow day 3 of stims already. Give us regular updates please.

Kalm that must have been a shock seeing one especially when we are used to seeing lots of them. Good luck to you and J&C.

Marimar how are you doing? I have seen you post a few times on the pregnancy boards, I don’t really post on there, just have a browse now and then.

Sunhog how are you?

Talkingfrog I have had a cold on and off since before christmas, it is driving me mad. It seems to clear up and then sneak back.

Lynsey how are you doing?

Misswoo is your AF due this weekend? You will be cycling again too.


----------



## sunhog

Bumpy I'm fine thanks for asking only 10 weeks to go now so deffo feeling real now 😊 xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunhog*, only 10 weeks how exciting, hope you've been enjoying it. X


----------



## bumpylady

Wow 10 weeks to go, that seems to have gone really quick but I bet it hasn’t for you.


----------



## sunhog

Bumpy and jam I've loved every minute even when I've felt a bit sick I'm so greatfull and really hope everyone gets the chance to experience this, it has gone really quick I think Christmas helped to speed things along xxx


----------



## bumpylady

I have been really lucky as I have only been sick twice, I think it still doesn’t seem real because of the lack of symptoms


----------



## KALM

Jam, definitely mucheasier going this time since no drugs at all! I love that it will be as natural as possible in the circumstances. I've been feeling really good today. I've been doing a meditation every day (my New Years resolution) and I think they are now really paying off at keeping me as calm and able to deal with work stress as possible. I also had acupuncture today which is always lovely. My poor acupuncturist is having to manage a very uncertain diary with lots of clients wanting to book in for pre and post ET treatment but not knowing when ET will actually be exactly! Must be a challenge! My dad has also not been well with lots of breathing problems, and after a consultant visit before Xmas things were not looking at all optimistic, but he's since had a cat scan and had follow up consultation today and it's not as bad as they thought and should be curable (which was in doubt before), so big relief there! I want him to be around to see a grandchild!

How is stimming this time Jam, much the same as before?

Bumpy, your blog to men made me chuckle. Sorry to hear about the coffee reaction! I hope you had a nice pamper afternoon, and so nice your boss is so supportive. So nice if you wake up exhausted to know you can just turn over and sleep and work will understand!

Talking frog, I hope DD is feeling better today. Have you been to Jersey before? I loved it when I went.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kalm*, sorry to hear about your dad, what a worry that must be. Glad things are looking up for him and hope his treatment all goes to plan.
I bet the poor acupuncturist doesn't know whether she's coming or going, I couldn't cope.
Fingers crossed this is the one for you and the rest of us. I'm sure we all deserve it by know. X
Stimmimg a fine, today was day 3, I'm a lot more relaxed than last time, hopefully I'll stay this way too. I've got a scan on Monday so we'll see what they say then. Last time round that's when they wanted to cancel, I'm on maximum stimms this time though so hopefully that will make all the difference. X

*Bumpy*, glad your not feeling to bad, you must be one of the lucky ones. Think I'd quite like the sickness though, just to keep reminding me. I say this now anyway. Probably change my mind if it does happen. X


----------



## bumpylady

I thought I was the lucky one with my first as no symptoms. Hit 12 or 13 weeks and was sick morning noon and night so i am waiting for them to kick in late again. You are right about wanting the symptoms as it feels more real. I still don’t feel pregnant at all, if it wasn’t for the bump I would honestly believe I wasn’t. 

Kalm glad you found that funny, I will probably have more to add to that page one I get much further along. Some of the things dp says are jaw dropping, I think he left his common sense at the clinic somewhere during the process.
My boss is pretty up and down with her moods but having her support has made a huge difference. I just hope the kindness lasts


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Oh deary, it's nearly time for you then *Bumpy*, at least it will feel more real for you. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thanks all -  thought the last one was going for both DD and me but she has a nose like a tap again today, bless her. 

Had a nap yesterday evening, was awake for about 2 hours and went back to bed.  Feeling a bit better today.  Was going to do overtime today, but decided the other day to spend some time at home and try to find the floor in the spare bedroom instead. Maybe moving DD to the bigger bedroom and having to fit the contents into the smaller bedroom a month before christmas wasn't such a good idea. 

We have booked Jersey for just after Easter. We were going to go for our 10th anniversary but got married in half term so saved a few hundred pounds going when  we are.  We are making the most of being able to take DD out of nursery while we can as she is due to start school in September.  

I have been to Jersey before, but not for long as it has been on the way to or from Guernsey 
(ferry port twice,airport twice and St Helier for about 5 hours on a day trip!).  DH has never been and DD has only been on a boat as far as Brownsea island so all looking forward to it.  I am waiting for the point DD asks where her toys' passports are so think over Easter I will have to take a picture of a group of them and we can make them one.  She sees soft toys as animal friends so it may reduce the number she wants to take.  (she has already told us she wants to take all of her toys with her!).  

Not long left now for all of you.  I found from Christmas to May went really quickly.  

KALM - glad to hear that you are feeling well.  It must feel strange just seeing one follie.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## MariMar

Hi,

Just checking up...

How's stimming going, *Jam*? Hope well?

*KALM*: so are you on track for ET on Friday, or later? Fingers crossed for an easy ET and a relaxing weekend after 

Big hugs to everyone; certainly enjoying the weather warming up a little, really can't wait until Spring. We're finishing up our extension to our flat (still... This has been going on since June '14!), which has been taking a while because we're doing a lot of the work, and what the builders have done they're taking ages at... But holding out hope for a nice drink on the terrace not too far from now!

xx


----------



## KALM

Hey Marimar.. Successful defrosting assumed, I'll be PUPO a week today!  exciting! It would have been nice if ET fell on the weekend but I didn't have my LH surge until today. Having gone from no high fertility days in December and just straight to a peak LH surge day, this cycle I had 3 high fertility days before the LH surge. Not sure what my body is doing   I have mon- wed off next week anyway, so 2 days to relax and chill after. 

Extension sounds exciting


----------



## Talkingfrog

MariMar - I don't envy you with the extension being done, but I am sure it will be worth it in the end.

Kalm - Good luck for transfer. 

AFM - I went to the doctors yesterday and have a throat infection, but viral so nothing they can give me.  Lemsip are making me feel better in myself but my throat is getting worse.  I am telling myself it has to get worse to get better. Doctor said that DD had a bad head cold, but the rash on her face was from her nose running in the night so gave me cream so it didn't get infected.  Today the spots had changed and spread, so I rang the doctors for advice .  The doctor that called back is lovey and as she is fine in herself during the day and no temperature so they are not too worried, so will see how she is in the morning and give a ring for an emergency appointment if needed tomorrow.  The spots have faded a bit too so not chicken pox like i thought this morning.


----------



## BeckyA

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how you are all doing?

*kalm*, are you having your FET next week? If so, good luck! Everything crossed for you.

*jamandcream*, we have crossed over from time to time on the jan/feb cycle board and the ** page! Hope you are doing well. When is EC?

*talkingfrog*, hope you and DD are on the mend! Wishing you all the best you are blessed with a natural bfp.

*marimar*, good luck with the extension, it will be lovely to have your house in order before your bundle of joy arrives. When are you due?

*bumpylady*, i am still so pleased you are having a good pregnancy and the weeks seem to be flying by. How are you doing?

*sunhog* and *lyndsey* not long for you girls now. How are you doing? Finishing up at work soon?

Hello to anyone else i have forgotten, ipad doesn't scroll back very far!

AFM, had my egg collection on friday and got 6 eggs. A bit less than my second cycle but much more than my disaster of a first cycle! Now just got to get through the weekend and then jus rock up on monday morning and see what they have to transfer!! (Here you get no update on embryos unless it is bad news, which imthink is just plain cruel)


----------



## bumpylady

Hi Becky, 6 is great. Such a shame about the no updates but as they say “no news is good news”.
I am doing fine, the tiredness has got much better and today I have been on the go all day. It’s the first time in weeks the house has had a thorough clean, I usually do skirting boards, window frames and pull furniture out to clean daily but since my BFP it has just been the standard cleaning. 
Had our 12 week scan although we were 13 weeks. Baby was waving his arms about and wouldn’t keep still. The nuchal test couldn’t be done due to this, as you can see from the picture he likes to be upside down, so it’s a blood test at 16 weeks. 
I say ‘he’ because dp always say he, we don’t know the gender


----------



## KALM

Ooh Becky, good luck tomorrow, we'll be having ET the same day  I can't believe they don't give you any update over there on fertilisation, and always just do day 3 transfer! You must be on tenterhooks! Really hoping you get a good result.. If you can would you have 2 transferred?

Bumpy, glad to hear you have a bit more energy, don't use it all up on cleaning mind (although to be honest I know I'd be the same!).


----------



## hilly35

Just a quickie to wish Kalm and Becky all the very very best for tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## sunhog

Good luck kalm and becky fingers crossed for you both, take care xxx

Talkingfrog hope everyone is feeling better in your household x

Marimar hope your extension is coming along it'll all be worth it in the end x

Bumpy glad all went well at the scan, do you think you will find out the sex or are you staying team cream? X

Jam how are things going with you, hope it's all going well x

Misswoo, hilly how are things with you? X

AFM nothing to report really 6 weeks left in work and I've turned into a chocoholic need to have my jaw wired!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Sunhog*, there's nothing wrong with some chocolate, I never need an excuse for some. Hope your both doing well. X

*Hilly*, hope your good? X

*Kalm & Becky*, all the luck in the world for tomorrow  This is your time. X

*Bumpy*, I think a boy. Hope your feeling well. X

Hi everyone else, hope all is good with you all. X

AFM, had ec yesterday. Got 7 eggs, 6 were mature and all 6 gave fertilised.  This is the one. Et will either be Tuesday or Thursday. X


----------



## BeckyA

Best of luck *kalm*, will be thinking about you. Yes, we will have 2 put back again if lucky enough to have them.

Thanks all for good wishes everyone.

Excellent EC and fertilisation news *jamandcream*, it is your time too!! X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Goodness I hope so, I've everything crossed for us all. X


----------



## sunhog

Ohhh good luck jam, brill that all 6 of you mature eggies fertilised, good luck for transfer xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Becky - 6  is a nice number, I hope they have all developed nicely - good lucky for transfer.
Jam - glad to hear 6 fertilised.  Good luck for your transfer too.
KALM - Fingers crossed for your frostie being transferred. 

It would be lovely to hear you all get a BFP. Here is some babydust for you all   

Bumpy - don't go too mad with the cleaning - you will wear yourself out.


----------



## bumpylady

*Talkingfrog* today is a no housework day, only because there isn't any left to do lol.

*Sunhog* How are you doing? Not long to go now xx I think we are going to find out sex. DP thinks boy but I am not swaying towards girl. I guess I am comparing this pregnancy to my son but all pregnancies are different. I just feel totally different this time.

*Jam&cream* Extra good luck, what an amazing number.

*Kalm & Becky* Good luck today, I have everything crossed for you both.


----------



## BeckyA

Hello ladies, currently PUPO with 3 embies on board!! A bit of a shock but that is what embryologist recommended when we got there. Transfer went very well and we even got an ultrasound photo of the exact moment! Otd 16.02

*kalm*, hope you have had good news today as well. Xx


----------



## MariMar

*Jam&Cream*: great EC result... how exciting. So will ET be tomorrow or Thursday (or maybe you haven't gotten the call yet?)? Thinking of you and hoping this is the time!

*KALM* and *Becky*: FINGERS SO CROSSED FOR YOU! What a big day, I hope it all goes smoothly and you're back in bed with some crappy magazines and a cup of tea soon. Take it easy and take care of yourselves... and happy 2 week wait - hoping there will be fab news in 2 weeks  

Big    to everyone else!


----------



## bumpylady

Oh wow Becky 3! Imagine they all stick. Good luck, stick babies stick xx


----------



## sunhog

Wow becky that is good news, it would be hilarious if they all stuck (sorry). Wishing you all the luck in the world, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Becky*, Crikey 3! Everything crossed there's some seriously sticky ones there. X

*Kalm*, hope all went well. Fingers crossed. X

Afm, provisionally booked I for tomorrow but if 4 are still going strong then they'll rearrange for Thursday. 
I'm not too fussed about going to blast, last time was 2 blasts and they didn't do anything. I think if it's going to work it will do no matter what day they go back on. X


----------



## KALM

Wow, 3 Becky!!  that will be your family done and dusted all at once  hope you have a calm and peaceful 2ww. Did you get any frosties too?

Thanks for the good wishes all! One lovely defrosted emby on board here just waiting to go in for post transfer acupuncture. Feeling hopeful for this time. OTD is Friday 13th - ha! Good thing I am not superstitious.

Jam - will be thinking of you for your ET!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

I've everything crossed for you *Kalm*, it's about time some of us had some good luck  X


----------



## bumpylady

Good luck Kalm. I usually have good luck on Friday 13th so that's my lottery ticket day.

fingers crossed for tomorrow's update Jam&cream.


----------



## sunhog

Kalm congrats on being pupo, great that the defrost went well xxx

Jam good luck for your update tomorrow, I think your right about going to blast if they are going to make they will regardless of what day they are put back fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Yey *kalm*, so pleased for you. Sending you sticky vibes. X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Lovely ladies - So nice to catch up on your exciting news!

J&C - How did you get on today did you transfer?

Becky - 3 <<<faints>>> although I have been having thoughts of doing 3 this time... then I think about triplets and talk myself out of it. I have a friend who laughs at me and goes you're going to have triplets!

Bumpy - I think I'd deffo find out too! Fingers Xd

AFM - we are all good to go - all the pesky cysts have gone. Ovaries quiet lining thin! We are travelling out on Wednesday of next week with EC on Thursday and hope for Transfer on the 17th! We will be taking the train to Vienna for three days so we'll have valentines day in Vienna.

OMG we seem to have been planning this for so long. NOW ITS NEXT WEEK! EEEEEEP Nervous! HELP! I have to start Burserelin and Prgynova and Prednisolone tonight. GAAAAHHHH!

I'm also very excited - I feel bipolar!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Best of luck *Jelliebabe*, everything seems to take forever then before you know it it's here.
Vienna for valentines will be lovely I imagine.

We did transfer today. 2 grade 1, day 3 on board. Both were really good. A 12 and a 14 cell. I'm crossing everything for the next 2 weeks  X


----------



## sunhog

Ohhhh congrats on being pupo jam, hope these two weeks go quick xx

Jelliebabe good luck very exciting enjoy Vienna too, good luck xxx


----------



## KALM

Congrats Jam!! It's so nice so many of us are cycling again together.... Fingers and toes crossed this is our time  

JellieBabe, so close for you now too! Very glad to hear the cysts are gone. Will be lovely to get a romantic break in Vienna too, sounds wonderful! Hope all the drugs you have to start tonight go ok. Are they all injections?

I've been having a relaxing day off work.. Although slightly frustrated as OH decided to work from home today due to the snow, and he was having  calls from the study at 9, which is right next to our bedroom, so that scuppered any idea of a long snooze! But I've pottered working on a new jigsaw, reading my book, watching an episode of elementary, planning a photo book, and I've just had a relaxing facial. If only every day could be so chilled Did get annoyed at Jeremy Vine show on radio 2 at lunch.. They were discussing the debate in the House of Lords today about allowing two mothers and one dad to conceive a child - to combat mitocromdial (sp?) illnesses, and this one caller rang in to say he thought all IVF was wrong, as there were too many children in the world already and if people couldn't conceive naturally they should foster or adopt! Grr.. Clearly he has never known anyone with fertility issues or what a long and complicated process adoption can be. Anyway I heard the vote went through which I thought was good.


----------



## BeckyA

Great news *jamandcream*, congrats on being pupo! We have the same otd!

Eeek *jelliebabe*, that has come round quickly! Best of luck and have a super trip at the same time, very romantic!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Becky, Kalm and Jam- congratulations on being  PUPO. I hope you manage to get some rest and enjoy the two week wait.  Fingers crossed for some positive news in two weeks

Jelliebabe - enjoy Valentine's day in Vienna - and good luck for your cycle. 

I am getting excited for you all.  

AFM - I am much better now and went back to work today.  It took a while as the sore throat went and was replaced  by headaches.  I don't usually get many headaches and especially not like the one I had Saturday.  Would have gone back to work yesterday but DH birthday so we had a nice lunch at a little deli that has opened near us.  DD still not in nursery - lots better but she still  has a very sore looking nose and an infection on her finger, and still a few spots of the impetigo. Can't wait for her to be able to go back as she loves it.


----------



## MariMar

Hi All,

KALM: I know, it's upsetting. Invariably, the people who propose adoption with a self-righteous tone (because some people also do it nicely!) are people who have never adopted, never looked into it, or don't want children. Always. Also, I think that they're obviously not people who have ever been the parents or family member of a child with a painful and debilitating genetic disorder. Easy to judge other people when you haven't been through it yourself, I think! Not that I have myself, of course, but I still think a lot of people are lacking in empathy. Glad they passed it! Hope you're nice and relaxed and get a nap or two in (and finish that puzzle!).

JAM: congrats on being PUPO! You take it easy, too, and glad you had such good 'uns put back. Great that so many are cycling again at the same time... Hoping for BFPs at the ends of everyone's 2wws... Soon!

Talkingfrog: glad you're feeling a bit better, and hope DD gets a lot better soon!

Xx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Hi all
Just wanted to pop on and wish good luck to Kalm, jam & cream and Becky. Congrats on being pupo ladies and hope you all get your bfps!   Be amazing if you had triplets now Becky!!

MariMar/Kalm agree with you totally about the news yesterday. Listening to people condem something they know nothing about was pretty ridiculous! I hope that this new procedure gives lots of families their hope back to have happy healthy children. Can't see why anyone would want to block people from having that chance.

Jelliebabe - hope you have a fab Valentine's in Vienna how romantic and hope all goes well with your cycle.

Talkingfrog - hope your little girl is feeling much better soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## KALM

*Jam and Cream* and *Becky* how is your 2ww going? I had 2 blissfully relaxing days at home then back to work yesterday with a bump to a really stressful day I was trying so hard not to let it get to me, I want to be calm for my little emby, but it was difficult. Working from home today as I have a drivers awareness course at 5 for speeding.. Naughty me! So should be bit better day today fingers crossed. Been having dull ache in my belly.. Not really cramps, but definitely something going on. Fingers crossed it's implantation! Hope you are both doing ok!

I did a Zita west vitamin D test last week and got my results yesterday. Mine was 47 nmol/L and they recommend between 75 and 100. So ive ordered this vitamin d spray you put on your tongue. I'm was taking preconception vitamins, and now pregnancy ones, but I guess vitamin D is harder one to get especially at this time of year. Not that I expect you have problems with it in sunny Spain Becky !

*Talking Frog*, hope DD is completely better by now!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kalm*, I'm not too bad thanks, very impatient to know but I don't want to neither just in case it's bad news again.
Hope today's a better day, fingers crossed that's some good signs you've had there too. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

KALM - she is fine thanks and should be back in nursery monday.  It is just difficult persuading a three year old not to pick at dry skin on the end of her nose.  We used balm tissues and sudocrem but the skin has gone dry and she keeps picking at it and making it bleed.  Every time it starts to heel she picks at it again.

Kalm, Jam and Becky -  hope you are all ok during your tww.


----------



## Jelliebabe

Becky, Kalm and Jam!  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy!  When's test day?

Taking I hope you're littlies nose heals soon!  I was always a picker as a child.  I wouldn't worry too much.

Were off in 3 days!  Omgeeeee its come round so fast!  I'll update when I have news x


----------



## Charlotte022

Hello ladies I'm just popping back up to wish you all well with your cycles Jelliebabe enjoy Valentines in Vienna how romantic. 

The debate on the commons was really annoying as unless there is a scientific reason for refusing a new method of IVF or conception then why shouldn't it be allowed to go ahead?! I don't think religion or so called ethical reasons should be a reason to debate anything which is a medical issue. As for some idiot just telling women to adopt he's obviously got no clue what IF is! A friend of mine is adopting & while it is an amazing & wonderful thing to do that's a personal choice, I'm not sure it would be something I could do so I admire her for being able to do that. 

I am currently arguing out stem cell collection with the health board as they are refusing for me to have stem cells collected as they collect them for cancer treatments which is great but I want them collected to be sent to America to see if they can do something for my hearing I have already laid out the deposit but they are now trying to be awkward. Due to my heart condition another hospital wouldn't be able to do it apart from one in London which is out of my price range. 

I hope that everyone is well x


----------



## BeckyA

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

*jam&cream* and *kalm*, how are you getting on? I am going stir crazy  here. Only 9dp3dt and I really want to know now! Not many symptoms apart from ones that can be chalked up to the progesterone. Just not really feeling "it", If you know what I mean. I hope you two are faring better!

*jelliebabe*, have you got to vienna yet? Hope everything is going to plan!


----------



## sunhog

Jellie good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well and you enjoy the rest of your stay, 

Kalm good luck for Friday, how are you holding up? Such a nerve wracking time, fingers crossed xxx

Jam and becky good luck for otd, really hope this is your time, not too much longer to wait now, fingers cross for you two as well xxx


----------



## KALM

JellieBabe, good luck for EC tomorrow! 

I am not holding out much hope for this cycle. Started well as I had light cramping from 3dp5dt which I put down to implantation, but cramping never stopped really, and was much worse yesterday (although also not as bad as normal AF cramps) and yesterday I started to bleed which continues today. Not quite as much as normal AF, but more than "spotting".   it was an emotional evening, definately popped my happy PUPO bubble.  Marimar made me a little more positive, since she had bleeding but still BFP, but I'm not going to be surprised at a BFN. Not long to know the truth anyway.

Becky and Jam, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sunhog

Awww Kalm sorry to hear you've had some bleeding hope it's the same as Marimar and you still get your BFP   X


----------



## bumpylady

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kalm*, hopefully it's nothing to worry about, impossible I know though. X

*Jelliebabe*, good luck, fingers crossed there's some lovely ones in there. X

*Becky*, I'm 8dp3dt now, impatient to know but I don't want to at the same time. 6 days left if af doesn't turn up before then. Everything crossed for you. X

Hi everyone else hope your all good. X


----------



## BeckyA

Ah *kalm*, got everything crossed for you too. Really hope it is just nothing.

*jam*, today i am 9dp3dt so just one day ahead of you! DH and I have decided to test on Saturday morning if af hasn't turned up yet, so we can be together and it will hopefully be a nice valentines day pressie!

Thanks all for your thoughts! X


----------



## Lynsey_90

Good luck to everyone testing in next few days. I'm thinking of you all and wishing for lots of good news.

Kalm - I don't want to give you false hope but I also had light bleeding before my BFP which lasted about 3 days. Anyway fingers crossed for you and your hubby xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kalm - fingers crossed for you and praying for a BFP.

Jam, Becky - good luck for your OTD. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Kalm*, hope it's calmed down and your ok. Goodness it really is miserable sometimes. X

*Becky*, hope your keeping sane? X

I'm really impatient now to know, daren't test though. I can't bring myself to do it. X


----------



## KALM

It's not my time ladies, unsurprisingly a BFN. I'm gutted as really wanted it to work drug free, but not emotional today  as such as I went through that mid week when the bleeding started. Jam and Becky I hope you have more success.


----------



## sunhog

So sorry Kalm   Xxx


----------



## Lynsey_90

Really sorry Kalm.


----------



## bumpylady

Kalm I am so sorry


----------



## BeckyA

So sorry Kalm, gutted for you. Xx


----------



## bumpylady

*Kalm* How are you feeling now? Have you decided your next steps or is it too soon for you to think about?  

*Jam&cream* How are you doing? I can imagine how nervous you must be, I have everything crossed for you.

*Talkingfrog* How are you, is Beth feeling any better?

*Lynsey* How are you doing? Are you all prepared for baby's arrival? Have you picked out a name yet?

*Becky* Good luck for to moor if you go ahead and test.

*Sunhog* Wow not long for you to go now, how are you feeling?

Sorry if I missed anyone, cant scroll back any further. Glad you all still come back on this thread, I haven't found one that even compares to this.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*bumpy*,  xx

*Kalm*, so sorry this wasn't the one. Take of yourself  X


----------



## Jelliebabe

Kalm - sorry to hear your news  

Becky?  What's the news?!?!?!  

AFM - we got 8 mature eggs.  All fertilised, and now on day 2 4 are at 4cell and 4 at 2 cell so we're pleased with that.  Transfer should be Tuesday.   for more good development


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jelliebabe*, great news, I'm sure one of them will be the one. Everything crossed for Tuesday, hopefully it's a great day for us both. X


----------



## BeckyA

Hey all,
Well we tested full of hope this morning and got...nothing. Stark white.
Not sure what to think really. Having af cramps but no af. Of course have been madly googling 12dp3dt bfn and then blood bfp, faulty tests, etc....!
Just going to wait and see what turns up first, either something from blood test on monday or af!

*jelliebabe*, great news, hope you are having a lovely time, and good luck for transfer on tuesday. Xx


----------



## KALM

JellieBabe, had been wondering how you were doing. Great news on the eggs,   For this to be your time!

Becky, so sorry;( it sucks doesn't it, we build up so much hope, even though we know there is a chance it won't work we have to hold out with all our might that it will, only to have that dashed by the absence of a line. Bah. But our dreams will come true one day. One lady on the 2ww board got a positive after something like 14 years trying! I'm not sure I'd have that patience, but it does show....if there is any chance for you that the test might be wrong then I hope things turn around for you, but if not then sending  .

Jam.. No pressure but you have to get a BFP now, one of us 3 needs to!!


----------



## Talkingfrog

Kalm - so sorry to hear your news.  I was hoping that this would be the one for you. Sending hugs 

Becky - fingers crossed that things turn around when you have your bloods tomorrow.

Jelliebabe - great news on the embryo front.  Good luck for Tuesday -  how many are you having put back?

Jam -  I hope everything is ok. Good luck for OTD - is it on Tuesday?  

Bumpylady - we are much better thanks, but now she has an ear infection(not that it seems to bother her - we saw it rather than her saying it hurt. She was back in nursery last week (half term this week).  They had a training day Friday, so we didn't miss anything when we had an emergency appt at the doctors. We were there just over an hour but she was quite happy to play with one of the others from nursery who was in the surgery waiting room  and they kept each other occupied.


----------



## bumpylady

Aww she sounds like a very brave little girl and puts me to shame, I cry with a headache lol. 
Hopefully the weather gets warmer and all these bugs disappear.

Good luck for tomorrow Becky


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Becky*,  sorry to hear your news. X

*Talking Frog*, OTD is tomorrow but I'm not doing it until Tuesday. I'm in work tomorrow and couldn't get it off. Glad to hear your little ones getting better. X

*Kalm*, thanks for the no pressure  I'll try my best. Hope your doing ok. X

Only 2 more sleeps here. I can't believe I've managed to hold out until OTD, well even later  just hope that af stays away, last time it came the day before I was due which would of been yesterday so I've got further this time. I daren't think that it might of worked though, I'm a nervous wreck. X


----------



## bumpylady

Jam&cream you have the patience of a saint holding out this long. Fingers still crossed tightly xx


----------



## sunhog

Fingers crossed for tomorrow jam xxx

Becky good luck for today hope things change xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Definite bfn ladies, blood doesn't lie! i was expecting it, so it wasn't too much of a blow.
Slight good news is that they won't count our first ivf where we had no fertilistion (which was with you guys last june!!), so we have another go free. They want me to rest for 3 months first, so likely to be May or June.

Thanks for all your support, it means a lot. 

Got everything crossed for you tomorrow *jamandcream*. X


----------



## bumpylady

Becky


----------



## sunhog

Awww sorry becky, 

Good news about another go though, really hope it's works out for you next time xxx


----------



## MariMar

HUGE     to *KALM* and *Becky*.

Hearing about big chunks of your journey through FF, I know what you've been through... It really doesn't seem fair - none of this IF does. I'm rooting for you whatever your next step is, and hope you're taking some time for yourselves to recuperate.

xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Becky - sorry to hear your news.  Third time lucky. 

Jam - well done for holding out so long and good luck for tomorrow.

Marimar - how are you doing?

Bumpy - when we asked if her ear was hurting she said yes.  When I asked why she didn't tell me she said it was a secret! so not sure if it was hurting or not.  The infection is in the ear canal not behind the ear drum so she may not be feeling much.  She is like her great nan and very stubborn.


----------



## KALM

Jam, thinking of you for tomorrow. It's sounding promising, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you, goodness I can't believe I'll know in about 8 hours. I don't think I'll sleep at all tonight. X


----------



## sunhog

Good luck jam xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thank you, I'm still none the wiser. Sat here practically shaking with nerves waiting for dp to come home.   x


----------



## sunhog

Ohh jam hope he gets home soon, I'll keep popping on to see how you've got on, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Hope he is not too long.  Good luck.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Well she finally arrived and we got 2 really strong   I'm quite lost for words, I just can't believe it. Let's hope this is a good year for us all. Xx


----------



## sunhog

Oh my god Jam I've just sneaked on at work to see how you've got on and I'm smiling like an idiot now, massive congratulations to you and the other half, so happy for you xxxx


----------



## bumpylady

Huge huge congratulations to you xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

For once I'm lost for words, it doesn't happen often neither. I'm just thrilled, I never thought it would happen. Xx


----------



## Sammy77

Jam,

Just wanted to say congratulations on the bfp.. I cycled with you in June and have been quietly lurking to see how you've been getting on!  Here's to s happy healthy pregnancy! Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Shania*, massive thank you, I hope your well? Not long now. X


----------



## Sammy77

I'm good thanks.. 3 weeks today.. Eek!  😊


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Goodness it's flown by, I hope mine doesn't go that fast, I've tonnes to do. I best make some lists   X


----------



## KALM

Hurrah Jam!! I'm so pleased for you, it had to be the time for at least one of us cycling!  fantastic news!


----------



## Lynsey_90

Becky - I'm so sorry to hear your news - I hope you are ok. It's great news that they will be able to offer you another cycle though and I will have everything crossed for you in May/June.  

Jam & Cream - huge congrats on your BFP! You and your partner must be over the moon it's such great news after all you've been through to get here 

Hope everyone else is getting on ok

xxx xxxx


----------



## Jelliebabe

Hey Ladies

Brill news Jam!

Its a   for me too!         (not that I'm excited or anything!)

My first beta was Wednesday at 166 and 2nd today at 471!  I've a scan booked in for Friday the 13th!  Cant wait


----------



## sunhog

Awww brilliant Jelliebabe, congratulations xxx


----------



## bumpylady

Congratulations Jellie and again to Jam.
Hope everyone else is ok.

We had a scare Tuesday with some bleeding but happy to say baby is fine. Been feeling lots of movement and even caught it in video. Have been signed off work for 2 weeks so that's one less stress.


----------



## misswoo

Wow congrats Jelliebabe  only a few of us left now... Hope we all get our dream xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Congratulations Jelliebabe


----------



## KALM

BumpyLady, sorry to hear about your scare. Was reading you blog on it.. I guess the worry never really ends during pregnancy but those didn't sound a pleasant few hours! Glad all is ok.

For those who haven't seen on **, Charlotte had baby Harrison I think a week or so ago now, by c section. Am sure she will post when she gets a chance!


----------



## MariMar

SO, SO PLEASED for *Jellie* and *Jam*... What fantastic news, and a happy thing to read when I haven't been on FF in ages.   

Fingers crossed for everyone still working towards / waiting for good news, and hope it's coming soon. I know that no matter how happy you can be for someone else, it's not easy. Been there, and hope you also have a good outcome soon!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Jellie*, again massive congratulation. X

There's been lots of good news on here recently, let's hope it continues, I'm sure it will. 2015 is going to be a good year. X

So yes its twins, I couldn't believe it. I'm still shocked now. Nobody else was shocked though they've all said twins all along. Number 1 was perfect with a brilliant heartbeat, 2 was a bit smaller without a heartbeat but they said not to worry, I was only 6w2days which they both said its really early and very common to not see a heartbeat at this stage. So we've another scan in 2 weeks and then we will know more. So everything is crossed that they both hold on and number 2 catches up X


----------



## sunhog

Wow jam so happy for you, like buses Ay weight all that time and then two come along at once, really hope the other one catches up am sure he/she will as you have been scanned quite early, xxx


----------



## KALM

Wow Jam  I'm guessing you had 2 embryos transferred? Hope your little one has caught up by the next scan.

I have decided to get 2nd opinion rather than necessarily plough onto next Ivf at the same clinic. I've got an appt with the zita west clinic on Friday. Whilst it could just be a numbers game and the more tries the more chance of success, My acupuncturist thought it would be worth getting a second view and whether it might be worth considering auto-immune testing which my clinic don't do. So we shall see what comes out if this..


----------



## MariMar

Wow, *Jam*, that's very exciting news! Hope the slowbie catches up with its sibling, and you have a good next scan...

*KALM*: that sounds like a very good idea. I have a friend who went to Zita West and speaks highly of them, though I think she went more for advice, counselling, maybe some acupuncture/pastoral care... Good that you're being proactive but still thinking about your wellbeing - you've had a hectic time!

xx to all... *Sunhog*, can't believe you'll be giving birth so soon! I remember cycling with you last summer


----------



## sunhog

Marimar it's flown I can't believe I'm almost done, I still don't believe I'm going to be a mum   Hope everything is going ok with you? xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Thanks everyone, I'm still shocked, I think it will take a while to sink in. X

*Kalm*, my clinic said I might of had some sort of immunes problem and I've been taking drugs for it through this cycle, I wasn't tested though as they wouldn't do any harm if I didn't have any issues, who knows if that's what was wrong? 
Best of luck, they're supposed to be very good. X


----------



## bumpylady

*Kalm* You are right, the worry never ends but it has made me realise I need to slow down and put work last and not first. I am signed off for 2 weeks but this may get extended.
A second opinion sound worthwhile so well done for doing this and fingers crossed the next cycle will be the one.

*Jam&cream* I am so happy to hear your news, has the shock worn off yet? Wasn't one of your embryos a hatching blast when put back, that may be why the other one is a little behind.

*Sunhog* It doesn't seem like that long ago we all cycled together and your little one will be here soon, the time has flown by.

*MariMar* How are you?

*Misswoo* How are you doing? Have missed seeing you on here


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Bumpy*, no these were both day 3 embryos, the hatching blast was the one that was frozen. 
Everything crossed it catches up. X


----------



## bumpylady

Good luck for the next scan, fingers crossed little one catches up and huge congratulations again


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

thank you, means a lot. X


----------



## misswoo

Hi all!

Can't remember when I last posted on here. 

Congratulations to all the people with BFP's  amazing news!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!

To all those doing cycles I hope you get your BFP's this time 

Can't believe babies are already at the stage of being due. It has flown by!! Hope the pregnant ladies are all doing well and wishing you loads of luck for an easy labour.

AFM, I am cycle number 2. Done 19 days of DR and start stimming tomorrow. Exciting that I'm getting close and hope I get my BFP  two embies this time yippee!! Xx


----------



## sunhog

Ohhh good luck misswoo, two embies as well should give you a good shot xx


----------



## MariMar

Yaay, MissWoo! You're making it through a nasty bit (I HATED dr-ing) and you're almost there... Stimming whizzes by, no? Fingers crossed for you!

Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

All the luck in the world *MissWoo*,  X


----------



## misswoo

Thanks all  stimming day 1 done. 9 more to go!! X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck Misswoo.


----------



## hilly35

Haven't been on in ages ladies but thrilled with catching up on the good news. Huge congrats jam and Jelliebabe, so so thrilled for you both. Xxxx 

Miss woo very very best of luck for your cycle. Keeping everything crossed this is your time xxx


----------



## misswoo

Hi Hilly!

Just noticed on your signature that your son was born a few weeks ago! Congratulations  Bet you feel on top of the world!

Hope everyone is doing well?? Don't think there is many of us left to get our BFP's now. I pray we will all get there.

AFM, Only 1 more stims left hopefully as looking at EC being Wednesday! Further scan tomorrow to check follies. On friday one was already at 18. My left ovary hasn't played ball this time so won't be getting any eggs from that this cycle. Hope to still have enough embies for two transferred though  excited to see how the supplements have helped egg and sperm quality xx


----------



## sunhog

Ooh good luck misswoo fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## KALM

*Hilly* congrats on your little one  what did you name him? Hope you are all settled in your new house by now too!

*MissWoo* exciting times.. Best of luck for EC and a good fertilisation rate! I am having SO many supplements now too fingers crossed they work for you and me! My old clinic never said anything about my egg quality being a problem, and I don't think it was massively, but the new one looked at my notes and said it could definately be improved.

All being well I'll be having EC and ET mid/end May so not too long until we are trying again!


----------



## BeckyA

Congrats *hilly* on the birth of your son. Lovely to see some of you ladies finally becoming mummies.

All the best for tomorrow *misswoo*, hope you get a bumper crop, let us know how you get on. I too pray that we will all get there in the end!

*kalm*, exciting times, may will be here very shortly!

AFM, just skimming along whilst waiting for our 4th ivf. Either may or june depending on dates, so just trying to be healthy, take the supplements and relax!


----------



## misswoo

Thank you all! 

I got 4 eggs yesterday and today they said all 4 have fertilised  eeeek!! So excited!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## sunhog

Brilliant misswoo hope they keep growing into lovely strong embies, looks like you'll be getting your two to tranfser 😀 xxx


----------



## misswoo

Thanks Sunhog  I cant wait! Provisionally booked for tomorrow x


----------



## sunhog

Good luck, hope this is your time xxx


----------



## BeckyA

Great news *misswoo*, hope you have an easy transfer tomorrow! X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck for tomorrow Misswoo.


----------



## misswoo

Two 6 cell embies transferred yesterday  keeping everything crossed!! Xx


----------



## sunhog

Ohhh good stuff misswoo, hope the two week wait is good to you, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MissWoo*,  everything in the world crossed for you. X


----------



## Talkingfrog

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## bumpylady

Good luck misswoo, how are you finding the 2ww?


----------



## MariMar

Hooray *MissWoo*! Amazing results and great news... Hoping this is your time


----------



## misswoo

BFN for me


----------



## KALM

So very sorry misswoo  Sending hugs  . It is just such a heartbreak I know.  Will you have a doctors consult to get their view before you go for ICSI no. 3?

I had a meeting with my new clinic this week to go through the immune tests I had a few weeks back. I am so glad that we forked out the money for them as they did show some issues for me, main one being my CD5 + CD19 cell activity was 22.9 and normal is <10! This means they need to give me more luteal support, so the progesterone is key (and they will need to be checking my levels) and I'll also have estrogen tablets. I have always wondered if stopping the progesterone so early last summer had any bearing on my MMC - the doctor at the old clinic said not, but this test result does make me question it further.

I also have some gene which has a homozygoes mutation (mutation from both my parents) which means I have a clotting tendency so I will be on Clexane and if I get pregnant then I have to stay on it thoughout the pregnancy. 9 months of injections!! Still of course it would be more than worth it. I will also be taking baby aspirin and predisalone, and having some intraplid infusions.  AF is due next week and I start on Microgynon then and DR starts 27th April.  Really really really hoping this will be our time!

Wishing everyone a happy Easter.


----------



## sunhog

Misswoo so sorry to hear your result, I no anything I say won't make it any easier for you, my thoughts are with you xxx

Kalm, that's great that your armed with more information for you next try, good luck xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sorry to hear your new misswoo - sending hugs .  good luck for the next go. 

KALM -  good to hear you now have more info  -  fingers crossed. 

AFM -  we are still deciding whether to have one more try.  We went into things last year with rose tinted glasses, feeling that because it worked the first time it would work the second.  I knew that we would be very lucky to be successful both times but pushed that to the  back of my mind. We only intended to have one go (unless we had frosties) so didn't really consider a package. 

After the cycle I wanted to have another go, but felt that I needed to recover first and not cycle over christmas so would wait until the new year if we did.  We decided that we would stick to our original plan. I have found it difficult lately as we have had a letter to ask if we want the clinic to keep storage of the sperm for another year (at a fee).  I have been asked a few times if we are going to have another and on what would have been my due date if things had worked someone else in work announced she was pregnant. 

We booked for another review at the clinic (which they did for free) as there were some questions I did not think to ask last time  and unless we were having another go it did not seem any point in asking. My mind was put at ease that the things we could have done differently last time, would not have been likely to have changed the outcome.  The chances have not gone down since last year which is good, but likelihood is that egg quality is an issue due to my age.  (40 last time, 41 now) 

My AMH is good  and we got a similar no of follies, eggs, fertilisation and quality of embies as the first time when I was 37 and got a positive result. The clinic now also uses embryo glue as standard and offers the scratch to help implantation so my heart tells me to have another go as I would love her to have a sibling.  My head though tells me that to pay out for another cycle when we only have a 15% chance of success does not make sense. I would also have to cut my already part time hours in half, which would be more of an issue after paying for two cycles as there would be a lot less money to fall back on if anything went wrong.We will have a big bill next week as our car is 4 1/2 yrs old and needs a new clutch.  
Everytime I think I have made a decision I start to wobble the other way.  DH feels the same, although is more nervous about a second go because of the emotional impact if it fails again.  He is more of a money worrier too.    

Sorry for the long post, but we have not old any family yet we are thinking of another go so needed to get things off my chest.


----------



## KALM

TalkingFrog, sorry it is an uncertain time. When do you have to decide whether to fork out for more freezing by? I definately wouldn't rush the decision, and perhaps with just a bit more time you might feel more confident one way or another.  I guess you can ask yourself if you didn't try would you regret it in time when it may well be too late to do something about it, and if you did try again and were unsuccessful would you regret that you'd soent the money on it?  Personally I would think it could be worth getting a 2nd opinion from another clinic perhaps? I know I'm so glad I did. Maybe another clinic might think there is a more than 15% success rate too? If the chances were a bit higher would that sway your decision making any?

Why would you have to reduce your hours further if you were to try ivf again? Just for less stress like I'm doing? 

Good luck with the decision. Hopefully just getting the thoughts off your chest helped


----------



## KALM

Ps *sunhog* I hope you are doing ok! Any sign of little one yet??


----------



## sunhog

Yes Elouise nicole came on 26th March weighing 6lb 15oz, we are all doing fine she came by planned c section due to being breech x


----------



## bumpylady

Sunhog massive congratulations, love her name too.

Kalm it sounds like you have made good progress already with the extra tests. Has AF arrived yet?

Talkingfrog wow sounds like you have been really putting some thought into this and I am sure what ever you decide will be right for you. Sounds like they do some good things now with the glue.

Misswoo I am so sorry but maybe you are one of the 3rd time lucky girls too. Do you have your follow up booked yet?

AFM after the last bleeding episode and things calming down I started to enjoy the pregnancy again instead of the constant worry. Had my second consultant appointment last week and they found a problem with our baby’s heart, she didn’t say what and we have an appointment with Great Ormond Street hospital this Friday. I am also having regular growth scans as they are concerned my son was small even though I explained he was 2 and a half weeks early. 
I am hoping she has made a mistake with the scan and everything is ok or maybe I am just being nieve. This on top of work I am surprised I haven’t pulled my hair out.


----------



## sunhog

Aww bumpy I'm sure your right and the growth is down to the dates, hope the heart problem is managable and your LO is ok, good luck for Friday I' sure you'll feel a
Lot better when you have more answers    Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## KALM

Congrats Sunhog! Glad you are all doing fine. 

BumpyLady, sorry to hear about the recent worry.. Sending  . I'll be praying all goes as well as possible on Friday. Seems odd that the consultant didn't tell you anything at all.  Do keep us informed. You are a strong lady so you can get through the next few days I'm sure, even if it sounds like it might be tough from work as well as baby worry perspective. What does more monitoring really do.. I mean if the baby is small is there anything they can do about it? What weight was your son when born?


----------



## Talkingfrog

Sunhog - congratulations on the arrival of your little girl.  

Bumpy - sorry to hear that they have found a problem, but at least you have an appointment quite quickly.  It is a worry but hopefully it won't be anything serious, but it is amazing what they can do now.  Beth had a whole in her heart when she was born as one of the ducts didn't close up after birth as it normally would.  They waited a month to see if it sorted itself and it didn't so when she was about 1 she had it closed up.  They did it all by going in to a vein in her groin.  The following day she was charging around the ward in a little tikes car.  

Kalm  - the proper date to tell the clinic re storage is this weekend, but the reminder letter gave a slightly later date.  We have been thinking about it for a little while and as you said it is the balance between the feeling we have given it enough tries and the cost if it doesn't work.  I wouldn't need to reduce my hours to do the ivf, but if we were lucky enough for it to succeed then I would.  i know that would have been the case if we were successful last year but this time we would have paid out extra, and our parents are another year older so may be able to do a bit less childcare.  

Sending hugs misswoo  

There are two other clinics near us - one is nhs only as it is at the hospital, the other is LWC.  We went to them for an open evening and it felt very clinical where as the clinic we chose is more people focussed so  I think I would feel more comfortable dealing with them.  My friend is under lwc and there were some things they were going to investigate for her and I don't think they have come back to her with anything.  Most figures when looking online give a similar figure for my age.  We do have the advantage that my amh is good so we may stand a better chance of being in the 15% or it being a slightly higher figure.


----------



## MariMar

*MissWoo*, I am so, so sorry. Really hope you're ok - know everyone's thinking of you! Sending big hugs to you


----------



## HopeFaith

Hello to all my 'old' Rose Quartz friends!

I've been away for a while after our third failed cycle as we had decided our ivf journey was over....but having looked into adoption & surrogacy & taken out a loan, we have decided to go for another IVF cycle. I'm a little worried that I'm going to become obsessed & will stop at nothing, even when we have no money left & are living on the streets, lol! 

We are going to the Lister & will hopefully start around Aug/Sep.

I haven't had a chance to catch up on everyone's news yet but just wanted to say hi to all you lovely ladies & I hope everyone is doing well.

Xxx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Good luck Hopefaith.  

We have our planning appointment next tuesday.  Having the scratch this time and probably going to use imsi (same as icsi but they use a much higher powered microscope so they can see even more detail on the sperm).


----------



## HopeFaith

Good luck with your appointment on Tues Talkingfrog xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Thank you


----------



## misswoo

Sorry ladies. I hadn't seen any of the messages on here. Thank you all for your lovely messages. I'm finding it tough but I'll get there.

For those who don't know I am having a hysteroscopy, antinuclear antibody screening, thrombophilia screening and the usual hiv etc tests before my last try.

I have been told that I can pay extra for scratch, steroids, intralipids and clexane injections next time. 

Hopefully this will help me get a successful try. Otherwise I might consider a surrogate as I can't put myself through much more. 

Hope you are all well. Congratulations to those who have had their babies. 

Xx


----------



## KALM

HopeFaith, sorry your third cycle wasn't successful ;( sounds like it's been a tough time, but fx no. 4 is THE ONE!

TalkingFrog, hope your appt on Tuesday goes well and you can get started soon.

Marimar, BumpyLady, Jam , Jelliebabe how are your pregnancies going?

I hope all the new mummies and their little ones are doing fabulously?

beckyA, are you about to cycle again?

AFM, for those not in the ** group, today is day 10 of Stimms, all going fine (although on THREE different injections a night!), EC looking to be possibly this Thursday. Also on happy news, DP and I got engaged


----------



## HopeFaith

Misswoo - so sorry to read your news. Where are you having your next cycle? I only ask because I had the hysteroscopy, scratch, intralipids, clexane, steroids etc on my last cycle at ARGC so wondered if you're there as well as they tend to throw everything at each cycle! Really hope that its third time lucky for you. 

Kalm - congratulations on your engagement, that's wonderful news & something to keep you smiling through all those injections! I noticed from your signature that you had raised CD5 & CD19, same as me. I had steroids & intralipids last time for them but may go with ivig this time. Good luck with your stimming.

Hope everyone else is well & congrats to all those who are pregnant or have had their little ones xxx


----------



## misswoo

Hopefaith, I am at Bourn Hall. They said they throw everything at the last cycle.  I think we will be cycling together as its likely to be august/september by the time I have the hysteroscopy as its on NHS.

KALM, congrats on your engagement!


----------



## Calladene

Hello everyone ,
Iv been quiet on here .
I was very poorly with pre eclamsia and colastisus and I was induced and have a prem baby!
3 weeks early but a whopping 6lb 15oz little girl who is amazing.
I'm now on the mend:

Never ever give up on your dreams . I nearly did and im so glad I followed my heart xxxx


----------



## sunhog

Congrats calladene, brilliant weight my little girl Elouise was the same weight full term lol, hope your little family is settling well, lots of love xxx


----------



## KALM

Hi all, for those of you checking here still and not on our ** group, I just wanted to share the good news that this morning I got a BFP!! I had hoped and prayed and believed I would but the relief when those two lines came up so clear had me crying and shaking! Now just got to keep hoping and praying that this is my time and my little one (s?! I had 2 put back in a 3dt) stick for the full term.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## sunhog

Congratulations Kalm so happy for you, xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Congratulations again, brilliant news.   X


----------



## bumpylady

Massive congratulations Kalm. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Talkingfrog

We were hoping to start down regging this weekend, but have had to delay a month or two as my thyroid stimulating hormone level was too high.  Need to retest in early July so may be a bit close to start that month as I would need to have the scratch and start dr a week later (assuming results are ok) -  not sure if the clinic would be able to fit me in at that short notice, but will wait and see. 
How is everyone else?


----------



## misswoo

Hi all? How are you all doing? Its been a while x


----------



## Talkingfrog

Our August /September  cycle was negative,  but we did get a frostie.  We are doing  a natural  Fet but dates for Nov  and Dec would have  been awkward  so going in Jan.  How is everyone else?


----------



## sunhog

Good luck with your frostie talkingfrog

Misswoo congrats on you BFP 

All good here xxxx


----------



## misswoo

Thank you Sunhog! How is the little one? 

Talking frog, hope January comes round quickly for you.

Xx


----------



## Sammy77

Hi ladies, good to see what's going on, this thread was so important to me when cycling so it's good to catch up!

First and foremost, misswoo massive congrats, it's great to see your news.  

Talkingfrog - good luck for January, it will be here before you know it and wishing you best of luck.

Sunhog - how's your little one doing?

As for me, our baby daughter Orla is nearly 8 months old and she's definitely keeping us on or toes.  She's such an active little thing, and generally well behaved, although the sleepless nights have re-appeared as she has her 6th tooth just pop through.  She's also crawling around so I'm up and down constantly trying to fetch her back. 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Talkingfrog

Shania - the sleepless nights will keep coming and going. Your first Christmas will be lovely .  It is worth  going to places like garden centres that have Christmas  lights on display  just to see the look on their faces.


----------



## misswoo

Wow its been a very long time since anybody has posted. How is everyone? X


----------

